# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Réactions, bugs & suggestions sur le nouveau site

## Ivan Le Fou

De nombreuses améliorations sont encore à venir et certaines possibilités importantes ne sont pas encore implémentées. Les trois principales sont : 
- premièrement l’adaptation complète du site aux mobiles et tablettes (pour l’instant le « responsive » n’est optimisé que pour la page d’accueil, les pages articles et news) ; 
- deuxièmement la connexion entre le site et le forum de façon à pouvoir commenter chaque article paru ; 
- et enfin troisièmement la gestion des « hauts-faits » (un système idiot de « Succès / Achievements » propres au site). 
Tout se mettra en place dans les prochaines semaines.


Et bien sûr, au milieu de tout cela, nous avons besoin de vos réactions pour pouvoir prendre en compte vos retours et corriger ce qui ne va pas (en espérant ne pas vous infliger trop de bugs). Nous vous encourageons (et si vous voulez nous encourager aussi, n’hésitez pas) à apporter ici vos remarques, vos réactions et les éventuels problèmes rencontrés.

*Mise à jour 10/5/2021:
Le nouveau site version 2021 étant sorti, cette discussion est fermée et les nouvelles remarques sont à faire par ici: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nard-PC-(2021)*

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis juste "déçu" que ça sort de la beta sans le responsive, je tenais à le dire car moi c'est pas pour lire sur un pc que j'ai pris l'abo.
Donc voilà mon post ne sert pas à grand chose mais je trouve ça dingue que le responsive n'a pas été fait d'entrée de jeu.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis juste "déçu" que ça sort de la beta sans le responsive, je tenais à le dire car moi c'est pas pour lire sur un pc que j'ai pris l'abo.
> Donc voilà mon post ne sert pas à grand chose mais je trouve ça dingue que le responsive n'a pas été fait d'entrée de jeu.


Le "responsive" est déjà en place sur la homepage, les articles et les news. Nous recueillons les remontées et il sera étendu de toute façon rapidement aux pages plus annexes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bon du coup je reposte mon bug du jour ici pour le suivi:

J'ai voulu marquer comme lu un ancien numéro, et en cliquant sur le bouton il m'a amené sur le 359 et marqué tous les articles comme lus.  (confirmé par Uddasa)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup la lecture offline pour les premium ne pourra pas être mis en place à cause des limites de Pocket?
Il n'y a pas d'autres​ solutions que pocket ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ctrl+P

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon du coup je reposte mon bug du jour ici pour le suivi:
> 
> J'ai voulu marquer comme lu un ancien numéro, et en cliquant sur le bouton il m'a amené sur le 359 et marqué tous les articles comme lus.  (confirmé par Uddasa)


Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire. Sur une version normale ou responsive ? Avez-vous réessayer depuis hier (où tout était un peu troublé) ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup la lecture offline pour les premium ne pourra pas être mis en place à cause des limites de Pocket?
> Il n'y a pas d'autres​ solutions que pocket ?


Nous n'avions pas envisagé de possibilité offline initialement. La solution de Pocket avait été évoqué par la communauté, et cela semblait être une bonne solution, facile à mettre en oeuvre. Finalement ce n'était pas le cas. 
Nous n'avons pas envisagé d'alternative pour le moment.

----------


## Calys

> Non, si on peut l'éviter, on ne fera plus jamais d'app de notre vie. C'est un enfer à entretenir.


Vous permettez de récupérer les articles au format json (vu que c'est du drupal ça devrait pas être trop compliqué à mettre en place) et une app maintenue par la communauté ?

Sinon je remonte un bug qui avait déjà été signalé dans le précédent topic : le scroll n'est pas bloqué quand on ouvre une popup (mode zen ou quand on clique sur une image).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire. Sur une version normale ou responsive ? Avez-vous réessayer depuis hier (où tout était un peu troublé) ?


Ca le faisait ce matin sur version normale, le lien devait être incorrect (ça renvoyait systématiquement sur https://www.canardpc.com/readall/631 il me semble), mais ça a dû être corrigé entre temps parce que là je n'ai plus le souci  :^_^: 

Bon le 359 est toujours marqué comme tout lu mais je devrais m'en remettre  :;):

----------


## Uddasa

Pour le offline, à part la possibilité d'enregistrer un article/magazine en pdf comme le fait Mediapart par exemple, je ne vois pas trop d'autre solution pratique pour lire sur un eReader ou autre.

----------


## tenshu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le offline, à part la possibilité d'enregistrer un article/magazine en pdf comme le fait Mediapart par exemple, je ne vois pas trop d'autre solution pratique pour lire sur un eReader ou autre.


Ou un epub, le Monde Diplo fait ça parfaitement bien.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::XD:: 

Mais c'est comme tout lancement, les premières versions peuvent être un peu pétées mais les fanboys sont là pour soutenir l'initiative et essuyer les plâtres en attendant que les masses se laissent entraîner...

La killer app du site web Canard PC se seront ptet les achievements ou des cartes avec en cadeau lorsqu'on crée le badge, un fond d'écran Ivan le fou torse nu en train d'emballer le lapin CPC version Jessica Rabbit  :Vibre:  

Spoiler Alert! 


oui je sais, c'est Roger le lapin, mais Jessica version Couly, non?

----------


## Redlight

Coucou, 3 petites remarques :

- pouvoir cliquer sur son pseudo pour accéder à sa page profil et pas uniquement sur la petite flèche de 5 px.
- petit soucis de css dans la page profil pour le titre "Derniers articles offert" (un peu trop bas, il chevauche le trait)
- est ce que ça serait possible d'avoir un peu plus d'infos pour les tests dans le sommaire, (typiquement le genre du jeu et peut être un screenshot au survol du titre du jeu). Il y a une tripoté de jeux qui sort et dont on ignore l'existence et qui ont un titre obscur, mais savoir que "Mallow Drops" est un jeu de casse tête ça pourrait aider les amateurs du genre à faire de nouvelle découverte.

----------


## Wulfstan

Bug : J'ai pu offrir la vision de 4 articles à 4 chouineurs, mon décompte actuel de Bitcoincoin est de -1



Cheminement : J'ai ouvert tout un tas d'onglets d'articles alors que j'avais encore 3 Bitcoincoins, parmi ces articles j'ai cliqué 4 fois (dans 4 onglets différents) sur l'option qui consiste à donner du plaisir à un chouineur (sur l'image sont présents les 3 derniers articles partagés).
Cela ressemble à une problématique d'état figé sur celui de la page source, et qui permet d'exécuter une action sans vérifier l'état actuel du jeton.

Question : Est-ce qu'il est prévu d'indiquer d'une quelconque façon les articles sur lesquels sont présents des chouineurs ? Pour l'instant le procédé pour les trouver est laborieux, même s'il permet de débusquer des bugs.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> - pouvoir cliquer sur son pseudo pour accéder à sa page profil et pas uniquement sur la petite flèche de 5 px.


Oui c'est agaçant




> - petit soucis de css dans la page profil pour le titre "Derniers articles offert" (un peu trop bas, il chevauche le trait)


Ok on regarde.




> - est ce que ça serait possible d'avoir un peu plus d'infos pour les tests dans le sommaire, (typiquement le genre du jeu et peut être un screenshot au survol du titre du jeu). Il y a une tripoté de jeux qui sort et dont on ignore l'existence et qui ont un titre obscur, mais savoir que "Mallow Drops" est un jeu de casse tête ça pourrait aider les amateurs du genre à faire de nouvelle découverte.


Les "genres" sont un peu bizarres dans Canard PC, donc c'est risqué. On ne voudrait pas surcharger cette partie donc, a priori, ce n'est pas la direction dans laquelle on va (on a plutôt enlevé des infos depuis la bêta).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bug : J'ai pu offrir la vision de 4 articles à 4 chouineurs, mon décompte actuel de Bitcoincoin est de -1


Merci, on corrige.




> Question : Est-ce qu'il est prévu d'indiquer d'une quelconque façon les articles sur lesquels sont présents des chouineurs ? Pour l'instant le procédé pour les trouver est laborieux, même s'il permet de débusquer des bugs.


Oui il va falloir, là c'est galère.

----------


## Netsabes

C'est pas dans le sommaire, mais la page "jeux" (accessible depuis le menu en haut) affiche les genres des jeux traités dans le numéro : https://www.canardpc.com/jeux

----------


## Grolibus

Ce serait pratique s'il y avait des hyperliens quand vous faites référence à un article dans un ancien numéro (ou même à un autre article du numéro).

Si ça pouvait carrément être à chaque fois que vous mentionnez un jeu, ce serait le panard pour ceux comme moi qui ne suivent plus trop, mais je vais essayer de rester raisonnable.

A part ça, je suis surtout impatient que les archives s'étoffent, parce que je joue surtout à des vieux jeux récupérés sur Humble Bundle 😛

En tout cas merci et bravo pour le site !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est pas dans le sommaire, mais la page "jeux" (accessible depuis le menu en haut) affiche les genres des jeux traités dans le numéro : https://www.canardpc.com/jeux


Merci, et c'est tous les jeux, pas juste les tests.

----------


## Pholles59

Désolé de me répéter mais moi c'qui me pose le plus problème c'est la police. Je n'arrive tout simplement pas à lire l'article tellement elle est trop fine et illisible... faites le comparo avec n'importe quel autre site ça saute aux yeux.
Un changement est prévu prochainement ? Je m'abonnerais ensuite !
Bon courage pour ce lancement !

----------


## princeofsky

Est-ce qu'il y aurait une newsletter ou un moyen d'être averti de mise en ligne de nouveaux contenus ? Je suis déjà abonné au flux RSS mais je serai preneur d'une newsletter reprenant le sommaire du numéro lorsqu'un nouveau est dispo par exemple.

J'exclus volontairement Facebook & Twitter.

----------


## eolan

Est-ce qu'il est possible de masquer les boutons de navigation sur la gauche?

J'accroche pas tellement au design et, sur ma fenêtre Chrome dimensionnée en 4:5, ils empiètent sur le corps du texte.

----------


## malmatox

Ca a surement déjà été dit, mais pourrait-on se loguer qu'une seule fois (site + forum) ?

Sinon, je débarque, je trouve le site bien clair, bravo.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Pas fan a vrai dire.
C'est jolie et tout hein, mais le concept ...... bof bof

----------


## Redlight

> C'est pas dans le sommaire, mais la page "jeux" (accessible depuis le menu en haut) affiche les genres des jeux traités dans le numéro : https://www.canardpc.com/jeux


Haaaannnnn c'est chouette ça.

----------


## Noloxe

Et voilà, abonné à la version online que j'attendais depuis un moment (pour le prix + éviter d'empiler de vieux magazines qui prennent la poussière et sont lourd à porter quand je déménage mais dont je n'arrive pas à me séparer).

Pour l'instant, pas de gros retours, j'attends de naviguer un peu plus longtemps sur le site pour parler de ce qui va/ne va pas.

Une remarque tout de même:

- sur ma tablette, outil que j'utilise principalement pour visiter le site, le menu vertical de gauche est superposé aux titres des articles sur la page d'accueil. Pas très pratique pour cliquer. Sinon tout va bien! (tablette android/ navigateur chrome).

Suggestions

- n'hésitez pas à utiliser tout ce que propose le passage à un site Internet, l'idée d'avoir juste le mag papier en ligne est sympa, mais autant vivre avec son temps à fond. Du coup, une fonctionnalité qui me plairait, serait d'avoir accès quelque part à la liste de TOUS vos tests, et dans l'idéal avec un système de classement par date/note/genre.Ca, ce serait vraiment un idéal! Mais y'aurait encore plus idéal qu'idéal, ce serait que vous y mettiez même les plus anciens tests de CPC. Vous aviez parlé à une époque de Hors-Série dans cette idée là, ben voila, la même chose mais sur le site. Si cette fonctionnalité là arrive un jour, je prends un abo à vie! (c'était la seule fonctionnalité intéressante que proposait jv.com, et je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à l'os, mais ces cons-là l'ont supprimé).




> Est-ce qu'il y aurait une newsletter ou un moyen d'être averti de mise en ligne de nouveaux contenus ? Je suis déjà abonné au flux RSS mais je serai preneur d'une newsletter reprenant le sommaire du numéro lorsqu'un nouveau est dispo par exemple.
> 
> J'exclus volontairement Facebook & Twitter.


Même question.

Merci à vous, longue vie à CanardPC, ne changez rien!

Noloxe, lecteur acharné depuis 2011 (mais trop timide pour le forum  ::P:  )

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> serait d'avoir accès quelque part à la liste de TOUS vos tests, et dans l'idéal avec un système de classement par date/note/genre


Un truc dans le genre tu veux dire? https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/ (dans le menu en haut à droite tu peux afficher un classement et affiner par note, genre, auteur ou titre, entre autres joyeusetés)

Resterait à faire le lien vers les tests complets sur le nouveau site mais j'imagine que dans le futur tout ça sera directement intégré dans l'officiel  ::):

----------


## Noloxe

Oh joie!

Je ne connaissais pas, et oui, c'est exactement ce genre de chose que j'attendais! Magnifique! En espérant en effet que ça s'officialise et que ça s'intègre dans le site, mais ça file direct dans mes favoris!

Merci

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ce serait pratique s'il y avait des hyperliens quand vous faites référence à un article dans un ancien numéro (ou même à un autre article du numéro).


Je vais vous décevoir mais ce n'est pas prévu comme ça. Cela impliquerai qu'il y ait une base de données précise et à jour de tous les jeux, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Nous essayerons de compenser avec un moteur de recherche bien fait (la version actuelle est très basique, parce que c'est assez compliqué à faire)




> A part ça, je suis surtout impatient que les archives s'étoffent, parce que je joue surtout à des vieux jeux récupérés sur Humble Bundle


Ce n'est pas notre priorité tant qu'il manque des fonctionnalités au site, mais on s'y mettra progressivement, promis.




> En tout cas merci et bravo pour le site !


C'est gentil merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désolé de me répéter mais moi c'qui me pose le plus problème c'est la police. Je n'arrive tout simplement pas à lire l'article tellement elle est trop fine et illisible... faites le comparo avec n'importe quel autre site ça saute aux yeux.
> Un changement est prévu prochainement ? Je m'abonnerais ensuite !
> Bon courage pour ce lancement !


Oui, elle ne nous donne pas satisfaction non plus et c'est un des éléments qui a fait consensus lors de la bêta.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce qu'il y aurait une newsletter ou un moyen d'être averti de mise en ligne de nouveaux contenus ? Je suis déjà abonné au flux RSS mais je serai preneur d'une newsletter reprenant le sommaire du numéro lorsqu'un nouveau est dispo par exemple.
> 
> J'exclus volontairement Facebook & Twitter.


Nous pensions que le flux RSS suffirait. Une newsletter tous les 15 jours avec le sommaire, ça nous paraissait un peu agaçant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce qu'il est possible de masquer les boutons de navigation sur la gauche?
> 
> J'accroche pas tellement au design et, sur ma fenêtre Chrome dimensionnée en 4:5, ils empiètent sur le corps du texte.


Non, ils ne se masquent que si vous réduisez la fenêtre au point de passer en version "mobile".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca a surement déjà été dit, mais pourrait-on se loguer qu'une seule fois (site + forum) ?
> 
> Sinon, je débarque, je trouve le site bien clair, bravo.


Merci !
(Non, ça n'est pas possible: c'est ce que nous avions prévu, mais cela s'est avéré beaucoup plus lourd et compliqué qu'imaginé)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - sur ma tablette, outil que j'utilise principalement pour visiter le site, le menu vertical de gauche est superposé aux titres des articles sur la page d'accueil. Pas très pratique pour cliquer. Sinon tout va bien! (tablette android/ navigateur chrome).


Ce n'est pas normal. Quelle tablette et résolution svp ?




> Du coup, une fonctionnalité qui me plairait, serait d'avoir accès quelque part à la liste de TOUS vos tests, et dans l'idéal avec un système de classement par date/note/genre.Ca, ce serait vraiment un idéal!


Prévu sous la forme d'un moteur de recherche plus avancé avec filtres.




> Mais y'aurait encore plus idéal qu'idéal, ce serait que vous y mettiez même les plus anciens tests de CPC.


Nous allons essayer de remonter dans le temps pour les archives, mais nous allons nous heurter à plusieurs problèmes difficilement surmontables pour les numéros les plus anciens: absence ou corruption des sauvegardes, droits d'auteur, pénibilité de l'opération, etc.




> Merci à vous, longue vie à CanardPC, ne changez rien!
> 
> Noloxe, lecteur acharné depuis 2011 (mais trop timide pour le forum  )


Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Locknroll

Y un truc que je n'imaginais pas avant de véritablement user le nouveau site (j'ai un petit peu tester la bêta mais pas beaucoup), c'est agréable d'y revenir chaque jour pour lire tranquillement le reste sans qu'il y ait de nouveaux contenus quotidiens qui viennent pousser les anciens articles dans l'oubli. On a le temps de reprendre le fil, de mettre des appréciations à posteriori, ou de partager des articles (parce contre c'est un peu relou, j'ai pu partager un article à un chouineur au hasard après avoir partager l'article à un ami, sinon l'interface ne me le propose pas par défaut).

En tout cas j'aime bien cette utilisation.

----------


## Noloxe

> Ce n'est pas normal. Quelle tablette et résolution svp ?


Alors, je suis sur une Lenovo TAB 2 A10, avec Android Lollipop 5.0.1, résolution de 1200x800. 

Mieux que des mots, une image, voilà ce que ça donne chez moi: 



Du coup j'en profite pour une autre remarque, à chaque fois que je ferme la page du site, sur ma tablette ou mon PC, et que je reviens je suis obligé de me reconnecter. Problème du site, ou de chez moi?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Alors, je suis sur une Lenovo TAB 2 A10, avec Android Lollipop 5.0.1, résolution de 1200x800.


C'est assez curieux, votre tablette "se fait passer" pour un ordinateur normal. Du coup le site ne lui adresse pas la version responsive prévue pour les tablettes. Il n'y a pas grand chose qu'on puisse faire je crains.




> Du coup j'en profite pour une autre remarque, à chaque fois que je ferme la page du site, sur ma tablette ou mon PC, et que je reviens je suis obligé de me reconnecter. Problème du site, ou de chez moi?


Nous avons des microplantages du serveur plusieurs fois par jour, qui ont pour effet de réinitialiser les sessions de tous les utilisateurs. On cherche la cause.

----------


## reneyvane

Qu'est-ce qui arrive au forum, au lieu d'avoir la page d'accueil qui tient sur deux ascenseurs, la page d'accueil tient sur six ascenseurs, c'est plus du tout adapté au format large des écrans pc.

----------


## Uddasa

Vous avez changé la police des articles?
Il me semble qu'elle est encore plus petite qu'avant et surtout moins lisible que celle du mode zen, bug ou feature?

Article:

Mode zen:


Edit: ah mais elle est partout en fait cette nouvelle (?) police : édito, sommaire, etc.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je croyais que vouas aviez mis a la porte les mouchards facebook et twitter ?  ::blink:: 

Sinon petites questions pragmatiques: 
si je prend l'abo sur le site la tout de suite, j'ai accès au numéro en cours ? 
Ais-je aussi accès aux numéros précédents ?
Quand mon abo sera fini, est-ce que je perd accès a tout sauf le gratuit, ou est-ce que je n'ai simplement plus accès aux nouveaux numéros ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pas de problème pour ma part, par encore essayé avec le tel ou la liseuse mais apparemment vaut mieux attendre.
Félicitations  !!

----------


## Raoulospoko

A partir de mon téléphone (un Samsung Galaxy core je crois), je n'ai que la partie gauche du sommaire qui apparaît. Le reste est noir.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/06/96b9...44744ff3fe.jpg
> Je croyais que vouas aviez mis a la porte les mouchards facebook et twitter ?


Oui, ce que vous voyez ne sont que des icones et des boutons normaux, il n'y a pas leur API derrière.

Sinon petites questions pragmatiques: 



> si je prend l'abo sur le site la tout de suite, j'ai accès au numéro en cours ?


Oui.




> Ais-je aussi accès aux numéros précédents ?


Oui, vous avez accès immédiatement à tout ce qui a été publié sur le site.




> Quand mon abo sera fini, est-ce que je perd accès a tout sauf le gratuit, ou est-ce que je n'ai simplement plus accès aux nouveaux numéros ?


Vous n'avez plus accès qu'au gratuit. 1 abo = tout accès, plus d'abo = plus d'accès.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez changé la police des articles?


Non a priori pas de changement de police entre la beta et maintenant.
Ceci dit, c'est prévu, pour qu'elle soit un peu plus grasse, l'actuelle ne donnant pas entière satisfaction.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A partir de mon téléphone (un Samsung Galaxy core je crois), je n'ai que la partie gauche du sommaire qui apparaît. Le reste est noir.


Mmm? Sur quelle page ? (attention seules la homepage, les news et les articles sont optimisés sur mobile pour le moment)
Un screnshot peut être ?

----------


## Uddasa

Concernant le changement de police, j'ai constaté que pendant le weekend celle des textes avait changé et était très peu lisible (comme on le voyait sur le screenshot), mais elle est redevenue comme avant. Peut-être était-ce un bug sur mon navigateur?

En tout cas, vivement une meilleure police et un changement de la couleur de certains textes dans les news qui en mode nuit sont très peu lisibles.

----------


## Zodex

MERCI !!!  ::lol:: 

Depuis le temps que j'attendais, ça, une version numérique de CPC, pour éviter d'encombrer un appart déjà blindé de mags en tous genres... Sitôt reçu le mail tout à l'heure, hop, un petit paiement Paypal et j'ai TOUS mes magasines dans la popoche, et dans mon pc, bien rangés, bien propres, sans traces de tartelette aux framboises ou de glace au génépy qui colle  ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Longue vie à toi, CPC, et à ta sympathique équipe  ::lol::

----------


## Maalak

Je ne parviens pas à trouver le lien pour l'hébergeur d'images sur la nouvelle page du site.
Il a été supprimé ou c'est juste moi qui ne sais pas regarder où il faut ?

----------


## tenshu

http://tof.cx

----------


## Zodex

Mmh, uniquement accessible depuis le forum ? Dans l'absolu tof on en a pas besoin sur le site, ça sert que sur le forum... Comme la gestion de notre profil, là aussi accessible uniquement depuis ici-même sur le forum. (je trouve pas de synonyme à "forum"  :Emo: )

----------


## FixB

Coucou,

Juste pour signaler que le site renvoie à l'heure actuelle sur une page d'install Drupal.
Si ça ne vient pas de moi, j'imagine que vous allez vous en rendre compte vite de toute manière...  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Ca ne vient pas de toi, je viens d'avoir la même chose.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Chez moi il est tout simplement down  :^_^:

----------


## Truf

AH bravo ! j'ai pris mon abonnement ya une heure !!
 :Cell:

----------


## Maalak

> http://tof.cx


Je sais bien, mais je parlais d'un lien pour que l'on puisse cliquer dessus, et notamment ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'adresse par coeur.  ::P: 

Sinon, l'idée de mettre ce lien sur le forum plutôt que sur la page principale du site n'est pas forcément bête non plus.
Le tout étant d'avoir un endroit pas trop caché où cliquer pour se rendre sur ce module d'hébergement d'images.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Le site est revenu à la normale, plus de Drupal...

En revanche sur mobile la rubrique "anciens numéros" apparaît bien en bas de page mais aucun numéro n'est disponible, ni aucun menu ni rien, contrairement à la version pc sur laquelle sont disponibles les numéros depuis fin 2016.
Sur la version mobile il y a juste "acheter la version papier" et le bandeau vert qui redirige vers le forum. Ou alors y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris ?




> Sinon, l'idée de mettre ce lien sur le forum plutôt que sur la page principale du site n'est pas forcément bête non plus.
> Le tout étant d'avoir un endroit pas trop caché où cliquer pour se rendre sur ce module d'hébergement d'images.


Le lien est effectivement présent en haut de page du forum, m'enfin ça tu le sais.  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'utilise RSS Notifier sur Mac OS pour avoir une petite notif quand il y a de la nouveauté sur mes flux RSS.
Sauf qu'avec Canard PC ça me notifie souvent, même pour des articles sortis depuis longtemps : par exemple notif pour "La nouvelle vie du jeu de rôle" il y a 1h. 
Alors que l'article a déjà quelques jours à son actif.

----------


## sirchamallow

Je vous fait confiance pour la suite des correctifs et du dev  ::): 

Mais j'ai du faire face à une incompréhension. En lisant : "tout Canard PC sur le web" Je pensais naïvement que je pourrais consulter sur le site : *Canard PC* & *Canard PC Hardware*. 
Ce qui n'est pas le cas :/ (ou alors je n'ai pas bien observé, ce qui est possible aussi) et qui m'amène à ma question : Y'aura t'il prochainement en version payante en ligne (sur le même modèle que son petit frère Canard PC) de Canard PC Hardware ?

----------


## yarkagone

> Question : Est-ce qu'il est prévu d'indiquer d'une quelconque façon les articles sur lesquels sont présents des chouineurs ? Pour l'instant le procédé pour les trouver est laborieux, même s'il permet de débusquer des bugs.


Du coup on fait comment pour voir si il y a des chouineurs sur l' article ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Concernant le changement de police, j'ai constaté que pendant le weekend celle des textes avait changé et était très peu lisible (comme on le voyait sur le screenshot), mais elle est redevenue comme avant. Peut-être était-ce un bug sur mon navigateur?.


Ceci dit, on a effectivement une police anormale en version mobile. On est dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> MERCI !!! 
> Depuis le temps que j'attendais, ça, une version numérique de CPC, pour éviter d'encombrer un appart déjà blindé de mags en tous genres... Sitôt reçu le mail tout à l'heure, hop, un petit paiement Paypal et j'ai TOUS mes magasines dans la popoche, et dans mon pc, bien rangés, bien propres, sans traces de tartelette aux framboises ou de glace au génépy qui colle  
> Longue vie à toi, CPC, et à ta sympathique équipe


Pas de quoi, si vous êtes content, nous aussi. Et on peut encore s'améliorer (d'ailleurs c'est prévu).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne parviens pas à trouver le lien pour l'hébergeur d'images sur la nouvelle page du site.
> Il a été supprimé ou c'est juste moi qui ne sais pas regarder où il faut ?


Oups, il a été oublié.

----------


## Netsabes

Pour voir les chouineurs, c'est dans la colonne de droite (quand il y en a). Par exemple : https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/e02...485669a6da.png

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Coucou,
> Juste pour signaler que le site renvoie à l'heure actuelle sur une page d'install Drupal.
> Si ça ne vient pas de moi, j'imagine que vous allez vous en rendre compte vite de toute manière...


On a eu un gros plantage hier soir. D'où les messages Drupal bizarres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le site est revenu à la normale, plus de Drupal...
> 
> En revanche sur mobile la rubrique "anciens numéros" apparaît bien en bas de page mais aucun numéro n'est disponible, ni aucun menu ni rien, contrairement à la version pc sur laquelle sont disponibles les numéros depuis fin 2016.
> Sur la version mobile il y a juste "acheter la version papier" et le bandeau vert qui redirige vers le forum. Ou alors y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris ?


Probablement un effet de traîne du plantage. Pour moi tout est normal ce matin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En lisant : "tout Canard PC sur le web" Je pensais naïvement que je pourrais consulter sur le site : *Canard PC* & *Canard PC Hardware*. 
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas :/ (ou alors je n'ai pas bien observé, ce qui est possible aussi) et qui m'amène à ma question : Y'aura t'il prochainement en version payante en ligne (sur le même modèle que son petit frère Canard PC) de Canard PC Hardware ?


Ah oui, ce sont deux magazines différents et le site ne concerne que Canard PC (jeux vidéo donc).

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est assez curieux, votre tablette "se fait passer" pour un ordinateur normal. Du coup le site ne lui adresse pas la version responsive prévue pour les tablettes. Il n'y a pas grand chose qu'on puisse faire je crains.


Peut-etre l'option "voir version ordinateur" ou quelque chose dans chrome, tout simplement ?

Sinon, j'avais pose la question dans un autre topic sans succes, du coup je retente ici : Envoyer du chocolat, de l'alcool, de l'amour, ca a une fonction particuliere ? C'est pour le lolz ?

Bon courage pour la suite  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> Probablement un effet de traîne du plantage. Pour moi tout est normal ce matin.


Bah y'a un truc qui doit m'échapper parce que moi j'ai ça :



Je suis bien connecté à mon compte, abonné, et mon diable de téléphone ne veut pas afficher les pages en version PC, même quand je lui demande gentiment.  :Emo: 

Sinon le plantage d'hier soir ça doit venir des centaines de millions de personnes dans le monde qui ont profité de la fin de la Beta pour s'abonner et bouquiner en même Canardpc sur le site  ::o: .

----------


## kilfou

Les liens vers les anciennes news sont définitivement morts ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Mmm? Sur quelle page ? (attention seules la homepage, les news et les articles sont optimisés sur mobile pour le moment)
> Un screnshot peut être ?


Sur la première page quand tu te connecte.

----------


## Eradan

Serait-il possible d'avoir un compteur global de chouineurs sur la page d'accueil? Histoire de donner des articles de manière aléatoire sans pour autant aller fouiller tous les numéros.

----------


## terminator446

> J'utilise RSS Notifier sur Mac OS pour avoir une petite notif quand il y a de la nouveauté sur mes flux RSS.
> Sauf qu'avec Canard PC ça me notifie souvent, même pour des articles sortis depuis longtemps : par exemple notif pour "La nouvelle vie du jeu de rôle" il y a 1h. 
> Alors que l'article a déjà quelques jours à son actif.


je confirme que le flux rss n'est pas très utilisable pour plusieurs raisons :

les articles mis à jour sont remontés régulièrement avec une nouvelle date de publication, pas évident de savoir si c'est un nouvel article ou pasLes titres ne sont pas DU TOUT explicites (par exemple le test de Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 a pour titre : "La guerre des trois n'aura pas lieu", je ne sais pas si c'est un test, un article, une news, et je ne sais pas pour quel jeu ...)Le descriptif disponible dans le flux est très limité. Je ne demande pas l'article complet (quoi que, sur un site sans pub de toute façon, ça aurait un sens, mais il faudrait un flux avec authentification), mais au moins quelques lignes pour savoir de quoi il s'agit. Toujours sur sniper ghost warrior : "Depuis l'annonce de Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 en décembre 2014, City Interactive tente de nous en convaincre à chaque présentation " et ... c'est tout ! 

Voilà pour mes remarques.
Ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup ce qui a été fait. J'avais arrêté mon abonnement papier mais c'est avec plaisir que j'ai donné au kickstarter pour pouvoir lire la qualité canard pc sur le net. Vraiment du bon boulot de la part de toute l'équipe, bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## n0ra

> Pour voir les chouineurs, c'est dans la colonne de droite (quand il y en a). Par exemple : https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/e02...485669a6da.png


Merci, je me posais justement la question.

Sinon bravo, je suis fan de cette version numérique de Canard PC même si il faut un petit temps d'adaptation  ::): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serait-il possible d'avoir un compteur global de chouineurs sur la page d'accueil? Histoire de donner des articles de manière aléatoire sans pour autant aller fouiller tous les numéros.


Excellente idée !

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Sur la première page quand tu te connecte.
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/2fa...79a2302502.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/029...6008b64730.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/622...f63cf59cbc.png


Par contre pas besoin de devoir se connecter a chaque fois comme sur pc.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> je confirme que le flux rss n'est pas très utilisable pour plusieurs raisons


Idem.

Sinon c'est plutôt bien, pour ma part je ne suis pas un consommateur de journaux en ligne, mais je vais tenter le coup de lire les articles au fur et à mesure de leur publication pour voir si ça peut me convenir.

----------


## Zodex

Bonjour,
J'ai une question con au sujet du fait de lire un mag qui n'est pas fini d'être rédigé :
Une fois que celui-ci atteint 100%, y a-t-il un moyen de savoir ce qu'il nous reste à lire sans refaire l'intégralité des pages ?
Question existentielle, si l'en est. Mais comme je n'ai pas un gros forfait sur mon téléphone, je ne voudrais pas bouffer toutes mes données en ré-affichant les pages et ses images...
Merci

EDIT - Tiens du coup je vois que ma question est un peu en rapport avec le message de Gobbopathe.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Bonjour,
> J'ai une question con au sujet du fait de lire un mag qui n'est pas fini d'être rédigé :
> Une fois que celui-ci atteint 100%, y a-t-il un moyen de savoir ce qu'il nous reste à lire sans refaire l'intégralité des pages ?
> Question existentielle, si l'en est. Mais comme je n'ai pas un gros forfait sur mon téléphone, je ne voudrais pas bouffer toutes mes données en ré-affichant les pages et ses images...
> Merci


Pas testé sur portable, mais sur PC les articles 'lus' ont leur titre en gris au lieu de noir dans le sommaire (ne marche que pour les articles, pas pour les news).




> Serait-il possible d'avoir un compteur global de chouineurs sur la page d'accueil? Histoire de donner des articles de manière aléatoire sans pour autant aller fouiller tous les numéros.


Ca serait une bonne idée, un compteur global avec une liste des articles demandés (liste qui apparaitrait quand on clique sur le compteur ou quand on pose le curseur dessus).
Parce que c'est pénible de devoir se retaper tous les articles un par un pour voir si on peut dépenser un bitcoincoin pour au final se rendre compte qu'il n'y a aucun chouineur en attente, ou de donner le 1er article où on a la chance de tomber sur un chouineur et ensuite trouver un article bien plus intéressant qu'on aurait pu donner mais trop tard.

----------


## Enax

Quand tu vas sur le sommaire, les articles déjà lu sont légèrement grisés (à part les news). Ca serait bien d'avoir un contraste de couleur plus prononcé.

Un truc qui me chagrine sur les sommaires, c'est les titres des rubriques qui sont tous seuls en fin de colonne :

----------


## Zodex

> Pas testé sur portable, mais sur PC les articles 'lus' ont leur titre en gris au lieu de noir dans le sommaire (ne marche que pour les articles, pas pour les news).


Ah bah c'était tout bête, merci !

EDIT - Enfin la différence n'est pas hyper marquée non plus, hein  :tired:  :chieur:

EDIT 2 - Ça se voit vachement plus en mode "nuit" en fait...

----------


## Frypolar

ackboo a son pseudo écrit avec une majuscule  :tired: 



(le mode zen est vraiment bien)

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Sur la première page quand tu te connecte.
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/2fa...79a2302502.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/029...6008b64730.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/10/622...f63cf59cbc.png


Truc con, quand je met mon tel a l'horizontale tous s'affiche correctement.

----------


## rednoux

Bon désolé, je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, ça a peut-être déjà été discuté:

Le loading des pages est vraiment lent, est-ce un problème de serveur? Est-ce que c'est prévu d'améliorer ce point? 
Pareil, lorsqu'on envoie du chocolat/alcool/amour, ça devrait être instantané, fatigant d'attendre la validation pour pouvoir continuer au prochain article.

A propos des articles lu/ non lu, ça serait bien de pouvoir tager les articles manuellement. Par exemple j'aime bien feuilleté le magazine, pour regarder les notes des tests, pour ensuite y revenir pour les lire.


A part ça, le site est vraiment super, j'ai vraiment le même feeling qu'en lisant le magazine. Vivant au Canada et ne pouvant pas acheter Canard PC en kiosque, c'est parfait pour moi.

----------


## Narushima

Lire les éditos avec l'image floue derrière, ça fait mal aux yeux.

Et en lisant le dernier, je vois que vous n'utilisez toujours pas d'espaces non sécables, ce qui donne lieu à des horreurs de ce genre :

----------


## srombauts

Petite idée d'amélioration : j'essaye sans arrêt de cliquer sur les icônes à gauche des liens (ex le Cadeau de "Offrir cet article à un ami."), mais ça ne marche pas car l'icône ne fait pas partie du lien... Frustrant

----------


## Zodex

Très curieux de la quasi absence de la très estimée (mais très tristement surnommée) Maria Kalash sur le numéro 360 (qui est manifestement fini à 98%), j'ai voulu zieuter une partie du magazine trop souvent ignorée des foules, le plantigrade. C'est ainsi que la terrible vérité s'est abattue sur moi

*Y'a plus d'ours!!*

Tiens, et je m'aperçois qu'il n'y a plus non plus le smiley comme lui  ::lol::  mais version négatif, genre "enfer et damnation!!"

Mais que se passe-t-il??

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Très curieux de la quasi absence de la très estimée (mais très tristement surnommée) Maria Kalash sur le numéro 360 (qui est manifestement fini à 98%), j'ai voulu zieuter une partie du magazine trop souvent ignorée des foules, le plantigrade. C'est ainsi que la terrible vérité s'est abattue sur moi
> 
> *Y'a plus d'ours!!*
> 
> Tiens, et je m'aperçois qu'il n'y a plus non plus le smiley comme lui  mais version négatif, genre "enfer et damnation!!"
> 
> Mais que se passe-t-il??


Il n'y a plus l'ours, mais les mentions légales et la petite blague qui les suit sont dans la rubrique 'A Part Ca' avec les mots croisés.

Sauf que pour le numéro 360 ils n'y sont pas... (ni les mots croisés ni la mention légale)... d'ailleurs le numéro 360 n'apparait encore que comme étant "écrit à 98%"...
Ce qui est d'autant plus étrange que j'ai reçu la version papier hier... et qu'elle semble bien écrite à 100% elle.

----------


## Zodex

> Il n'y a plus l'ours, mais les mentions légales et la petite blague qui les suit sont dans la rubrique 'A Part Ca' avec les mots croisés.
> 
> Sauf que pour le numéro 360 ils n'y sont pas... (ni les mots croisés ni la mention légale)... d'ailleurs le numéro 360 n'apparait encore que comme étant "écrit à 98%"...
> Ce qui est d'autant plus étrange que j'ai reçu la version papier hier... et qu'elle semble bien écrite à 100% elle.


Ah mais ça fait un moment qu'elle n’apparaît encore que comme étant "écrit à 98%", depuis d'autres articles ont été rajouté, sans changement. Mais c'est pas très grave. De plus le pourcentage de nos lectures des magazines à été réinitialisé apparemment. Qu'est-ce qu'ils n'inventerons pas pour nous faire relire leur mag...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hankh

Problème : Je ne peux plus me connecter au site pour lire les articles. 

Je n'avais aucun soucis sur la beta, j'arrive sans problème à me connecter à la boutique mais pour le site, cela mouline longtemps et hop erreur. J'ai tenté plein de fois pour voir si c'était à cause de mes 2 mains gauches (étonnamment non), du coup maintenant, je dois attendre (combien de jours/mois/années ?) ou changer de Mdp (en cliquant sur le lien pour changer ce dernier, cela me renvoie sur la page d’accueil du site).

J'utilise Firefox et j'ai aussi testé avec Chrome, mêmes résultats (je n'ai pas tenté Edge parce que bon, faut pas déconner non plus !).

----------


## Izual

> Problème : Je ne peux plus me connecter au site pour lire les articles.


On vient de régler le problème.  ::):

----------


## Hankh

Nickel !  :;): 

Merci bien  :Prey:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je viens de tester pour la première fois le site depuis ma tablette (iPad Air 2, donc pas un modèle hyper confidentiel il me semble), c'est plutôt agréable. Après, je suis au boulot avec la borne Wifi pas trop loin, faudra que je renouvelle depuis le train  ::): 

L'affichage (la police) est un peu fin à mon goût, si c'est le même sur un plus petit écran ça deviendrait peu lisible.

Et une remarque sur la navigation: un article un peu long, ça implique pas mal de scrolling, résultat les liens de navigation qui sont en bas (article précédent, suivant, etc) sont un peu loin quand on veut "feuilleter" le mag dans l'ordre à la recherche d'un truc à lire. Je ne sais pas trop quoi proposer pour améliorer la chose, ceci dit...

----------


## ERISS

Bizarre, les 7 pastilles à gauche chez moi gênent, empiètent sur le texte,
 alors qu'au boulot ça va elles restent dans leur colonne.
Peut-être un pb de DPI?
Pb: Windows10, 1920x1080, Firefox, dpi 175%
Ok: Windows 7, 1280x1024, Firefox, dpi 125%

----------


## Robin de Tolens

Mon petit avis, pour ce qu'il vaut.
Depuis quelques mois, je vis à l'étranger sur une petite île de l'océan indien pour un projet professionnel, et forcément, se faire livrer Canard PC prendrait bien du temps. Du coup, aujourd'hui je peux lire Canard PC depuis mon canapé (ou depuis ma chaise de bureau), et pendant ce temps là j'ai redirigé le magazine papier chez mon petit frère. Tout le monde est content.
Alors certes il reste quelques améliorations à apporter au site, mais le principe lui-même est vraiment génial, surtout dans la situation dans laquelle je me trouve.
 ::happy2::

----------


## Eradan

Coupez-lui son abo, ça lui fera la bite!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Coupez-lui la bite, sa lui fera son abo!


M'enfin!  ::o:

----------


## Psycho1000

> On vient de régler le problème.



 Ah ben pas chez moi, j'ai encore exactement la même erreur  ::'(:

----------


## Grimar

Bonsoir, je ne peux point me connecter non plus !  ::cry::

----------


## Izual

Je fais remonter, si ça se trouve le vilain bug est revenu d'entre les morts.

----------


## Izual

Problème résolu !

----------


## PhilippeH

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, tout fonctionne bien, et c'est très agréable bien qu'un peu lent au rafraîchissement sur ma vieille iPad2.
Une remarque : je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de la bascule fiche réduite/complète pour 3 ou 4 lignes sur la largeur d'une colonne....ou alors mettez-la ouverte par défaut avec possibilité de la fermer  Pour les râleurs...
Et encore : les dessins de Couly et la ligne de fausses News marrantes me manquent vraiment ! Faudra-t-il il que j'achète la version papier pour les retrouver grrrrr 
Bon, je suis très content d'avoir participé au kickstarter, et le mug fait un superbe pot à crayons car je ne bois pas de café américain ni de tisane (chuis pas malade) et le Banania m'écoeure.
Merci de vous donner tout ce mal !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Petit souci dans la recherche avec un exemple: si je cherche "Surge" (ou "The Surge"), la recherche ne m'affiche que le "A venir" de Pipo en février, mais pas celui de Kahn Lusth d'avril (qui par contre apparaît en lien "A lire aussi" en fin de l'article de Pipo  ::wacko:: )

----------


## Robin de Tolens

> Coupez-lui son abo, ça lui fera la bite!


Moi aussi je t'aime  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sinon, j'avais pose la question dans un autre topic sans succes, du coup je retente ici : Envoyer du chocolat, de l'alcool, de l'amour, ca a une fonction particuliere ? C'est pour le lolz ?


Oui c'est pour le fun, juste une petite parodie des différents "like" de Facebook. Mais on réfléchit à ce qu'on pourrait en faire de rigolo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les liens vers les anciennes news sont définitivement morts ?


Vous devriez pouvoir les retrouver sur http://old.canardpc.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serait-il possible d'avoir un compteur global de chouineurs sur la page d'accueil? Histoire de donner des articles de manière aléatoire sans pour autant aller fouiller tous les numéros.


Ah ce serait une bonne idée ça (pas prévu).
On va déjà voir si on peut pas afficher le nombre de chouineurs d'un article dans le sommaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je confirme que le flux rss n'est pas très utilisable pour plusieurs raisons :
> Ceci dit, j'aime beaucoup ce qui a été fait. J'avais arrêté mon abonnement papier mais c'est avec plaisir que j'ai donné au kickstarter pour pouvoir lire la qualité canard pc sur le net. Vraiment du bon boulot de la part de toute l'équipe, bon courage pour la suite !


Merci !
Oui on a conscience du problème avec le RSS, on se débat avec la gestion des dates parce qu'on a des besoins contradictoires en la matière.

----------


## deathdigger

Je suis en train de lire le numéro 360, je n'avais pas testé la beta, et y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.
Je lis "tout" quand je lis un magazine, et là, je n'ai pas trouvé ou ça n'existe pas, mais je ne trouve pas un lien vers l'article suivant. Donc je dois faire précédent, cliquer sur le lien d'après, etc.
De même, la lecture des news courtes me semble un peu laborieuse (sur un PC résolution 1920*1080). Ce type de formatage de texte me convient très bien sur un magazine papier, mais sur un PC, je trouve qu'on se perd un peu.

Sinon, c'est plutôt bien, à part que je n'ai pas trop suivi les news lors de la beta (pourtant j'ai kickstarté  ::ninja:: ), ce qui fait que je ne sais pas trop à quoi servent certains boutons.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> y a-t-il un moyen de savoir ce qu'il nous reste à lire sans refaire l'intégralité des pages ?
> Question existentielle, si l'en est. Mais comme je n'ai pas un gros forfait sur mon téléphone, je ne voudrais pas bouffer toutes mes données en ré-affichant les pages et ses images...
> Merci


Il y a une (visiblement trop) légère différence de teinte dans les titres des articles déjà lus dans le sommaire. On va améliorer ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ackboo a son pseudo écrit avec une majuscule


Oups (corrigé).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Truc con, quand je met mon tel a l'horizontale tous s'affiche correctement.


C'est très mystérieux !
Quel appareil ?

----------


## Calys

> Je lis "tout" quand je lis un magazine, et là, je n'ai pas trouvé ou ça n'existe pas, mais je ne trouve pas un lien vers l'article suivant. Donc je dois faire précédent, cliquer sur le lien d'après, etc.


Il y a un lien en haut à gauche à côté du numéro, et en bas d'article pour passer au suivant/précédent (par contre ça ne prends pas en compte les news).

(et si tu es du genre à abandonner la lecture au milieu de l'article, clic sur Enhanced CPC dans ma signature pour garder le navigateur d'article à portée de clic  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

[QUOTE=rednoux;10865558]Bon désolé, je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, ça a peut-être déjà été discuté:




> Le loading des pages est vraiment lent, est-ce un problème de serveur? Est-ce que c'est prévu d'améliorer ce point? 
> Pareil, lorsqu'on envoie du chocolat/alcool/amour, ça devrait être instantané, fatigant d'attendre la validation pour pouvoir continuer au prochain article.


Oui on a de l'optimisation SQL à faire.




> A propos des articles lu/ non lu, ça serait bien de pouvoir tager les articles manuellement. Par exemple j'aime bien feuilleté le magazine, pour regarder les notes des tests, pour ensuite y revenir pour les lire.


ça va être compliqué vu la façon dont on procède.





> A part ça, le site est vraiment super, j'ai vraiment le même feeling qu'en lisant le magazine. Vivant au Canada et ne pouvant pas acheter Canard PC en kiosque, c'est parfait pour moi.


Merci. On a curieusement peu de lecteurs au Canada / Québec, pourtant j'ai cru comprendre que l'offre de presse jeu vidéo en français était inexistante.

----------


## deathdigger

Non mais en plus, je comprends pas, maintenant j'ai article précédent/suivant en bas des articles avec une image  :tired: 

Edit : https://www.canardpc.com/360/la-ou-il-y-de-la-genese
Les images sont inversées

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et une remarque sur la navigation: un article un peu long, ça implique pas mal de scrolling, résultat les liens de navigation qui sont en bas (article précédent, suivant, etc) sont un peu loin quand on veut "feuilleter" le mag dans l'ordre à la recherche d'un truc à lire. Je ne sais pas trop quoi proposer pour améliorer la chose, ceci dit...


L'icone avec le numéro du magazine, en haut à gauche dans l'image d'ouverture possède 2 petites flèches qui permettent de passer aux articles suivant/précédant.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> (et si tu es du genre à abandonner la lecture au milieu de l'article, clic sur Enhanced CPC dans ma signature  )


bastien!  ::lol::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu cherches à t'occuper, tu veux qu'on te file des améliorations à intégrer à CPC gifts tant qu'on y est?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Petit souci dans la recherche avec un exemple: si je cherche "Surge" (ou "The Surge"), la recherche ne m'affiche que le "A venir" de Pipo en février, mais pas celui de Kahn Lusth d'avril (qui par contre apparaît en lien "A lire aussi" en fin de l'article de Pipo )


Waouw. Étonnant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je lis "tout" quand je lis un magazine, et là, je n'ai pas trouvé ou ça n'existe pas, mais je ne trouve pas un lien vers l'article suivant. Donc je dois faire précédent, cliquer sur le lien d'après, etc.


A la fin de chaque article il y a les articles précédant / suivant, mais aussi au début: ce sont les petites flèches de part et d'autre de l'icone du numéro en haut à gauche dans l'image d'un article. 




> Sinon, c'est plutôt bien, à part que je n'ai pas trop suivi les news lors de la beta (pourtant j'ai kickstarté ), ce qui fait que je ne sais pas trop à quoi servent certains boutons.


Le mode d'emploi est là: https://www.canardpc.com/online/cana...e-mode-demploi

----------


## deathdigger

Merci monsieur  ::):

----------


## Uddasa

> (et si tu es du genre à abandonner la lecture au milieu de l'article, clic sur Enhanced CPC dans ma signature pour garder le navigateur d'article à portée de clic  )


Un grand merci pour ce script!
La nouvelle police est bien plus lisible et le sommaire épuré un bonheur!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ça s'ajoute à Tampermonkey ?

----------


## Calys

> Un grand merci pour ce script!
> La nouvelle police est bien plus lisible et le sommaire épuré un bonheur!


De rien  ::): 

Je l'ai fait pour moi à la base, il ne restait qu'a ajouter un moyen de désactiver certaines fonctionnalités et un readme pour le rendre plus présentable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça s'ajoute à Tampermonkey ?


Oui

----------


## Wulfstan

Mr. Ivan Le Fou, pour que les canards évitent de répéter souvent les mêmes remarques, griefs et idées, serait-il possible de faire une check-list en première page avec les problèmes identifiés qui sont en cours de résolution, les améliorations prévues, les points relevés pour lesquels il n'est pas prévu de faire quelque chose à moins que ça devienne une crispation globale, etc ? En indiquant la présence de celle-ci dans le titre. Ça permettrait aux personnes qui ne viennent pas habituellement sur le forum de voir en un coup d'oeil si ce qu'ils souhaitent relever l'a déjà été ou non, et permettre des retours plus structurés.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Maalak

> Le lien est effectivement présent en haut de page du forum, m'enfin ça tu le sais.


'tain, je suis sur ce forum pratiquement depuis sa création, et je n'y avais même pas fait attention depuis, me forçant à chaque fois à aller cliquer sur le lien sur la page principale ...  :Facepalm: 

Bon, au moins ça aura permis de réparer une petite erreur d'oubli (merci Ivan), et on pourrait même finir la réparation en changeant l'adresse pointée par ce lien en haut du forum, du coup.  ::P:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> C'est très mystérieux !
> Quel appareil ?


C'est un Samsung Galaxy core.

----------


## Zodex

Je vais revenir là-dessus :




> A la fin de chaque article il y a les articles précédant / suivant, mais aussi au début: ce sont les petites flèches de part et d'autre de l'icone du numéro en haut à gauche dans l'image d'un article.


C'est fait exprès que les news passent à la trappe avec ces flèches et le "article suivant" en bas? Quand on lit le mag de manière "normale" (i.e. en passant par les icones dont tu parles) on saute les news et passe directement au papier culture. Pereil pour les news online et les news hardware, on ne peut pas les lire dans la continuité du magasine. On peut juste sélectionner "news du numéro précédent" (ou "suivant").

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Oui c'est pour le fun, juste une petite parodie des différents "like" de Facebook. Mais on réfléchit à ce qu'on pourrait en faire de rigolo.


Merci !

----------


## Calys

Hello, dans la dernière release d'enhanced CPC j'ai rajouté la navigation des articles dans le même ordre que le sommaire, *news comprises*  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Quelle est la valeur boursière des bitcoincoins? C'est pour une rançon Wcry sur le PC de pépé, merci bien.

----------


## BPros

> Nous n'avions pas envisagé de possibilité offline initialement. La solution de Pocket avait été évoqué par la communauté, et cela semblait être une bonne solution, facile à mettre en oeuvre. Finalement ce n'était pas le cas. 
> Nous n'avons pas envisagé d'alternative pour le moment.


Eh oui.. Dommage que le mode offline ne fonctionne pas..  J'ai du adapter ma façon de lire le journal sur mon trajet en métro.. La je suis sur la 1 et j'ai de la 4 g.. Mais je vais passer sur la 8 et la c'est la misère.. Donc plus de canard PC mais s un jeu a la con ou un p'tit somme.. Jusqu'à la sortie du tunnel... Bref le offline serait quand même un plus appreciable!! En attendant, par rapport a la beta c'est très fonctionnel je trouve. Même si j'ai pas encore trouvé ou lire les anciens numéros...  :;):  bravo a vous quand même !

----------


## Jyel

> Eh oui.. Dommage que le mode offline ne fonctionne pas.. J'ai du adapter ma façon de lire le journal sur mon trajet en métro.. La je suis sur la 1 et j'ai de la 4 g.. Mais je vais passer sur la 8 et la c'est la misère.. Donc plus de canard PC mais s un jeu a la con ou un p'tit somme.. Jusqu'à la sortie du tunnel... Bref le offline serait quand même un plus appreciable!! En attendant, par rapport a la beta c'est très fonctionnel je trouve. Même si j'ai pas encore trouvé ou lire les anciens numéros...  bravo a vous quand même !


Sinon, il y a toujours les méthodes anciennes qui fonctionnent bien : "imprimer" l'article en PDF pour plus tard sur PC ou prendre en screenshot l'article voulu sur mobile.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Dans son cas, ouais, mais moi j'aurai utilisé ca de façon plus radicale encore: Paramétrer le fait que tout les numéros sont automatiquement téléchargés par mon mobile/tablette, et comme ca je ne réfléchi même plus a la présence d'internet ou non sur le dit mobile pour lire.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello
Je me fais une petite réflexion en commençant le magazine papier, alors que j'avais lu les news et un ou deux tests en ligne "pour voir" une semaine avant. Et là, l'effroi, 120+ années de pratique des 7 différences condensées en un instant : on ne retrouve pas online les bandeaux "newsflash" en haut de chaque page news, les planches de Maître Couly, la petite blague dans l'ours, ...
Il y a moyen de moyenner pour les retrouver online ?
Mon abo papier se termine au prochain numéro, et je réfléchissais à me prendre l'abo numérique seul. Mais là, je suis paralysé par l'enjeu, et si je ne peux pas avoir toutes mes gourmandises online, je risque de me prendre deux abo papier pour m'en remettre
Merci pour tout

----------


## Flappie

Dites, dites, il arrive quand le remplaçant du KwiKwi ? C'est que j'ai plein de guides à écrire, moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> C'est fait exprès que les news passent à la trappe avec ces flèches et le "article suivant" en bas? Quand on lit le mag de manière "normale" (i.e. en passant par les icones dont tu parles) on saute les news et passe directement au papier culture. Pereil pour les news online et les news hardware, on ne peut pas les lire dans la continuité du magasine. On peut juste sélectionner "news du numéro précédent" (ou "suivant").


Je m'auto-cite, et je rajoute que les lignes "news", "news online" et "news hardware" ne se grisent pas quand on les lit, mais tout ça doit être voulu car elles ne comptent pas dans le pourcentage de lecture du magasine, c'est pour faire un genre de mag à part spécial news, c'est ça?

----------


## Le Kurgan

Super boulot sur le site pour l'instant. Bravo (en même temps je suis une antiquité qui ne lit ça que tranquillement assis devant son PC, donc la version portable ne m’intéresse pas trop).

Ce qui serait bien, ça serait une grille de mots croisés que l'on peut remplir sur le site!

----------


## Zodex

Heu... Y'a un soucis avec les articles, là, non? Le bandeau en haut de page sur chaque article est un énorme zoom de l'image, exemple au hasard ( ::ninja:: ):



C'est pas très pratique. Et au passage, j'approuve ceci :




> Ce qui serait bien, ça serait une grille de mots croisés que l'on peut remplir sur le site!

----------


## Redlight

Petit soucis de css ici :

----------


## barbarian_bros

> la petite blague dans l'ours, ...
> Il y a moyen de moyenner pour les retrouver online ?


Comme il n'y a pas d'ours (obligatoire uniquement pour la version papier), la blague se trouve à la suite des mots croisés, dans la rubrique 'à part ça'.
Pour le n°360 il y a du avoir un oubli, cette section n'était pas affichée les premiers jours mais maintenant elle apparait.

pour les dessins de Couly dans les news, les photos pourries dans les news hardware et les 'flash infos' en tête de page des news, c'est vrai que ça manque.

----------


## Zodex

> les photos pourries dans les news hardware et les 'flash infos' en tête de page des news, c'est vrai que ça manque.


Certaines photos étaient bien dégueu quand même.  :Emo:

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Super boulot sur le site pour l'instant. Bravo (en même temps je suis une antiquité qui ne lit ça que tranquillement assis devant son PC, donc la version portable ne m’intéresse pas trop).
> 
> Ce qui serait bien, ça serait une grille de mots croisés que l'on peut remplir sur le site!


Amplement d'accord.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour les dessins de Couly dans les news, les photos pourries dans les news hardware et les 'flash infos' en tête de page des news, c'est vrai que ça manque.


C'est vrai !

----------


## abo

Perso je lis à la fois sur papier et sur web. Pour m'y retrouver j'aimerais que sur le web les articles soient dans le même ordre que sur papier. Or ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Zodex

Sinon, dans le numéro 360, dans le Cabinet de Maria Kalash, les captures d'écran entre City Clickers et Outpost 9 sont inversées. Mon cerveau malade et atrophié a mit un bout de temps avant de réaliser que les images collées aux articles ne correspondent pas aux articles en question. Surtout que ça tombe sur le Cabinet, où l'on peut s'attendre à tout...

----------


## Flappie

> Surtout que ça tombe sur le Cabinet, où l'on peut s'attendre à tout...


Ça, ça dépend beaucoup du standing du bar...  :;):

----------


## Charlot

> Perso je lis à la fois sur papier et sur web. Pour m'y retrouver j'aimerais que sur le web les articles soient dans le même ordre que sur papier. Or ce n'est pas le cas.


Entièrement d'accord.
D'une manière générale, ça serait bien de pouvoir feuilleter sur le site comme sur papier - ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.

Mais c'est vraiment pas mal, sinon.

----------


## Grolibus

Est-ce que ce serait possible d'avoir les notes de bas de page dans des tooltips?
Sur papier, c'est un coup d'oeil vers le bas, mais sur écran il faut faire défiler, c'est moins pratique

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est fait exprès que les news passent à la trappe avec ces flèches et le "article suivant" en bas?


Oui, les pages de news ne sont pas considérés techniquement comme des "articles" (puisqu'elles en regroupent plusieurs) donc sont exclues de cette circulation de la lecture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello
> Je me fais une petite réflexion en commençant le magazine papier, alors que j'avais lu les news et un ou deux tests en ligne "pour voir" une semaine avant. Et là, l'effroi, 120+ années de pratique des 7 différences condensées en un instant : on ne retrouve pas online les bandeaux "newsflash" en haut de chaque page news, les planches de Maître Couly, la petite blague dans l'ours, ...
> Il y a moyen de moyenner pour les retrouver online ?
> Mon abo papier se termine au prochain numéro, et je réfléchissais à me prendre l'abo numérique seul. Mais là, je suis paralysé par l'enjeu, et si je ne peux pas avoir toutes mes gourmandises online, je risque de me prendre deux abo papier pour m'en remettre
> Merci pour tout


Les bandeaux des news, désolé, ce n'est pas repductible en ligne donc cela restera une exclu papier; la blague dans l'ours est toujours présente dans "La grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul"; pour les BD de couly, on cherche une solution pour les intégrer élégamment dans les news.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petit soucis de css ici :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/18/826...b3aa23d6cd.png


Où ça ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso je lis à la fois sur papier et sur web. Pour m'y retrouver j'aimerais que sur le web les articles soient dans le même ordre que sur papier. Or ce n'est pas le cas.


Effectivement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'une manière générale, ça serait bien de pouvoir feuilleter sur le site comme sur papier - ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.


C'est à cela que sert l'icone en haut à gauche d'un article avec les petites flèches sur le coté: aller à l'article suivant ou précédent dans l'ordre de lecture (normal ou personnalisé via votre page profil).
Idem en fin d'article avec "article précédent / suivant"

----------


## Zodex

> Où ça ?


Je pense qu'il parle exactement de la même chose que moi sur mon message précédant le sien, le numéro #118. Les en-têtes d'articles sont zoomés à fond.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je pense qu'il parle exactement de la même chose que moi sur mon message précédant le sien, le numéro #118. Les en-têtes d'articles sont zoomés à fond.


Ca doit être la catégorie à rallonge "Jeu narratif ..." qui n'a pas été prévue et déborde du nombre de caractère max  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Où ça ?


C'est sur la page "Jeux" sur Firefox et Chrome quand le genre du jeu ne tient pas sur une seule ligne.

Et dites c'est normal de devoir se connecter aussi souvent au site ? Ma connexion au forum est persistante je n'ai jamais à me reconnecter à mon profil mais sur le site je doit le faire très (trop) régulièrement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et dites c'est normal de devoir se connecter aussi souvent au site ? Ma connexion au forum est persistante je n'ai jamais à me reconnecter à mon profil mais sur le site je doit le faire très (trop) régulièrement.


Oui et non: oui on sait pourquoi désormais, non ce n'est pas normal c'est notre serveur qui fait des microplantages suite à un bug qui ne dépend pas de nous (MariaDB, identifié comme critique) dont on attend la correction. Chaque plantage remet les sessions à zéro et oblige tout le monde à se reconnecter.

----------


## Jyel

Sinon, ce serait sympa si on pouvait voir en lisant un numéro article par article notre avancement dans la lecture dudit numéro. Du style un sommaire sur le côté avec l'article sur lequel on est surligné, ou même juste une barre de progression. Je trouve qu'on a un côté « perdu au milieu des articles » dans le site web que l'on a pas dans la version papier et je me vois de temps en temps revenir au sommaire après avoir lu un article pour passer au suivant car ça me permet de repérer ma progression et voir ce qui arrive ensuite.

----------


## Izual

> Sinon, ce serait sympa si on pouvait voir en lisant un numéro article par article notre avancement dans la lecture dudit numéro. Du style un sommaire sur le côté avec l'article sur lequel on est surligné, ou même juste une barre de progression. Je trouve qu'on a un côté « perdu au milieu des articles » dans le site web que l'on a pas dans la version papier et je me vois de temps en temps revenir au sommaire après avoir lu un article pour passer au suivant car ça me permet de repérer ma progression et voir ce qui arrive ensuite.


Il y a une barre de progression sur la page d'accueil, juste en-dessous de l'édito.  ::):

----------


## Jyel

> Il y a une barre de progression sur la page d'accueil, juste en-dessous de l'édito.


Oui, j'ai bien vu mais elle n'apparaît pas lorsqu'on lit un article et — je dois être bizarre — je trouve qu'on ne se perd un peu dans les articles quand on les lit à la suite. Ce que je voulais dire ce n'est pas une barre de progression de ce que l'on a déjà lu mais plus une barre de progression qui affiche l'emplacement de l'article que l'on est en train dans la continuité du numéro. Ça permettrai de mieux s'y retrouver, savoir dans quel « rubrique » on est et si on s'approche de la fin etc.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir été clair, mais bon  ::happy2::

----------


## Izual

Ah, d'accord ! Je trouve qu'entre la barre de progression et la possibilité de définir un ordre de lecture personnalisé (dans le profil du compte) on se retrouve plutôt bien dans le numéro, mais c'est vrai que ça peut toujours être amélioré. Je fais remonter, merci.

----------


## Mans

C'est normal que le numero 361 soit marque comme ecrit a 100% mais que le sommaire ne soit pas dispo et qu'on ne voit aucun article ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> (MariaDB, identifié comme critique)


Elle a coincé une bouclette de cheveux dans le serveur!  :Cell: 

 ::ninja:: 




> C'est normal que le numero 361 soit marque comme ecrit a 100% mais que le sommaire ne soit pas dispo et qu'on ne voit aucun article ?


Normalement les articles sont rendus disponibles au fur et à mesure dans les 8 jours avant la parution si je me souviens bien, donc ça ne devrait plus tarder.

----------


## Izual

> Normalement les articles sont rendus disponibles au fur et à mesure dans les 8 jours avant la parution si je me souviens bien, donc ça ne devrait plus tarder.


C'est bien ça, on commence la parution en avance pour les abonnés dès jeudi.

----------


## Mans

Au temps pour moi, je croyais qu'on les voyait des qu'ils etaient ecrits ! Merci ;-).

----------


## Frypolar

> Au temps pour moi, je croyais qu'on les voyait des qu'ils etaient ecrits ! Merci ;-).


Il me semble que c’est ce qui était prévu au tout début. En tout cas je l’avais compris comme ça aussi.

----------


## Jyel

> Ah, d'accord ! Je trouve qu'entre la barre de progression et la possibilité de définir un ordre de lecture personnalisé (dans le profil du compte) on se retrouve plutôt bien dans le numéro, mais c'est vrai que ça peut toujours être amélioré. Je fais remonter, merci.


Super ! Merci  ::):

----------


## fyv

Le mode nuit est activable via la version mobile du site? J'utilise chrome sous android et je ne trouve pas ou l'activer alors que sur pc le bouton est trouvable facilement il me semble.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Il me semble que c’est ce qui était prévu au tout début. En tout cas je l’avais compris comme ça aussi.


Pareil, en plus les numéros précédents étaient disponibles au fur et au mesure. C'était peut-être seulement pendant la beta ?

----------


## Netsabes

Non non, tous les numéros sont publiés au fur et à mesure. Pour le 361, ça commence demain.

On ne publie pas au moment de l'écriture car l'essentiel des corrections se fait toujours au moment du bouclage du numéro.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Les bandeaux des news, désolé, ce n'est pas repductible en ligne donc cela restera une exclu papier; la blague dans l'ours est toujours présente dans "La grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul"; pour les BD de couly, on cherche une solution pour les intégrer élégamment dans les news.


Permet-moi d'en rajouter une louche:

Le site web est maintenant fonctionnel, avec un bon degré de finition (et bravo au passage). A voir en fonction de vos priorités, mais ce qui me manque le plus dans l'édition web c'est l'humour en dehors des textes.
Bandeau de news flash, pastille sur la couv', la mention a la fin du mag "Les camemberts et poireaux envoyés a la rédactions ne seront jamais rendu ni renvoyé de la vie", les dessins de couly entre les news, tout ces détails qui donnent de la vie au mag ont disparu. Et pour moi c'est pas du détail.
L'exemple qui illustre le reste c'est la place de la couverture. En papier je ne me farci jamais le sommaire, je lis la couverture, parce qu'elle est plus agréable, drôle, et moins "pavé". La, la ouverture est une simple vignette a coté de l'édito, comme si c'était une vulgaire feature collatérale.

Je sais pas si c'est un sujet évident car comme tu le dis, le site est pas forcément fait pour avoir ce genre de grigris. 
Par contre, je sais que je lis CPC certes pour vos indéniable qualités journalistiques, mais au moins tout autant pour votre ambiance cool, sans complexe, et que y'a de la vie dans le mag !
Du coup a votre place, je mettrais l'ambiance relax et la déconnade plein tubes sur le site web avec une priorité assez haute.

Sinon ca ressemble a ce que pourrait être l'édition jeux-vidéo du monde diplomatique.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Le mode nuit est activable via la version mobile du site? J'utilise chrome sous android et je ne trouve pas ou l'activer alors que sur pc le bouton est trouvable facilement il me semble.


On l'avait oublié. Il est désormais présent dans le menu qui s'ouvre (icone hamburger en haut à droite), juste au dessus des icones sociales.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Permet-moi d'en rajouter une louche:
> Le site web est maintenant fonctionnel, avec un bon degré de finition (et bravo au passage). A voir en fonction de vos priorités, mais ce qui me manque le plus dans l'édition web c'est l'humour en dehors des textes.
> Bandeau de news flash, pastille sur la couv', la mention a la fin du mag "Les camemberts et poireaux envoyés a la rédactions ne seront jamais rendu ni renvoyé de la vie", les dessins de couly entre les news, tout ces détails qui donnent de la vie au mag ont disparu. Et pour moi c'est pas du détail.
> L'exemple qui illustre le reste c'est la place de la couverture. En papier je ne me farci jamais le sommaire, je lis la couverture, parce qu'elle est plus agréable, drôle, et moins "pavé". La, la ouverture est une simple vignette a coté de l'édito, comme si c'était une vulgaire feature collatérale.


J'entends bien et on en tiendra compte, mais:
- les bandeaux flash dans les news n'ont de sens que s'ils sont coupés dans une maquette physique; c'est impossible à reproduire sur le web (responsive, taille variable des fenêtres navigateur, etc.);
- la pastille sur la couv est toujours sur la couv, couv qui s'affiche en grand si on clique dessus;
- les mentions rigolotes à la fin du mag sont bien présentes, dans un encadré de "La grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul".

----------


## Answer

Bon sinon j'ai beau me déconnecter et me reconnecter sur le forum, sur le site et sur la boutique pas moyen d’accéder aux articles, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Pholles59

Merci au gars qui a fait le script Enhanced CPC grâce à lui je vais pouvoir enfin me prendre un abo internet car grâce à lui la lecture est enfin lisible !  ::):

----------


## Gobbopathe

Tu peux nous en dire plus, mettre un petit lien stp ?  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> C'est bien ça, on commence la parution en avance pour les abonnés dès jeudi.


Juste une petite clarification:

Le numéro 361 est effectivement dispo, et il est indiqué "numéro écrit à 100%".
Malgré tout, comment peut-on savoir quand TOUS les articles sont dispos? Ou, en d'autres termes, comment peut-on savoir quand le magasine (magazine? jamais su...) est fini? J'aime bien lire le mag un fois qu'il est fini, et pas découvrir des articles non lus plus tard... C'est une bonne idée le "numéro écrit à 100%", mais dans la mesure ou tous les articles ne sont manifestement pas dispo sur le site, c'est plutôt inutile, par conséquent ne serait-il pas plus intéressant de mettre "numéro dispo à 45%", ou un truc comme ça, afin que l'on sache si on a le mag entier à disposition?

----------


## Izual

L'idée, c'était aussi de vous permettre de suivre la vie du numéro, donc par exemple son rythme d'écriture. Par contre, il est très simple de savoir si un numéro est dispo à 100% ou pas : les derniers articles à être publiés le sont systématiquement le jour de sa parution en kiosques (1er ou 15 du mois), donc si cette date est atteinte le numéro est au complet.

----------


## Zodex

> L'idée, c'était aussi de vous permettre de suivre la vie du numéro, donc par exemple son rythme d'écriture. Par contre, il est très simple de savoir si un numéro est dispo à 100% ou pas : les derniers articles à être publiés le sont systématiquement le jour de sa parution en kiosques (1er ou 15 du mois), donc si cette date est atteinte le numéro est au complet.


Ok, parfait, je vois l'idée de "suivre la vie du numéro, donc par exemple son rythme d'écriture", c'est chouette. Et la dispo "officielle" de tous les articles le jour de parution comme d'hab', ça parait logique maintenant que tu le dis. Merci pour ta réponse!

----------


## Orhin

> L'idée, c'était aussi de vous permettre de suivre la vie du numéro, donc par exemple son rythme d'écriture. Par contre, il est très simple de savoir si un numéro est dispo à 100% ou pas : les derniers articles à être publiés le sont systématiquement le jour de sa parution en kiosques (1er ou 15 du mois), donc si cette date est atteinte le numéro est au complet.


Bah après, ce serait bien (et pas très compliqué à mettre en place) d'avoir une deuxième barre de progression indiquant le % de parution des articles sur le site.

----------


## Izual

Je vais suggérer l'idée.

----------


## Frypolar

> L'idée, c'était aussi de vous permettre de suivre la vie du numéro, donc par exemple son rythme d'écriture. Par contre, il est très simple de savoir si un numéro est dispo à 100% ou pas : les derniers articles à être publiés le sont systématiquement le jour de sa parution en kiosques (1er ou 15 du mois), donc si cette date est atteinte le numéro est au complet.


Ben le truc c’est qu’on ne sait pas qui a écrit sur quel sujet donc c’est pas super intéressant, surtout qu’on n’a pas accès au résultat. Ce que le lecteur (attention il y a un indice dans le nom) veut voir c’est ce qu’il peut lire. Enfin il me semble  ::unsure::

----------


## srombauts

En parlant de pourcentage, serait-il possible que le pourcentage de lecture soit proportionnel à la taille des articles (leur nombre de pages dans le vrai magajine) parce que là ce n'est pas du tout représentatif de l'avancement de la lecture quand on lit tous les petits articles en dernier.

----------


## Visslar

C'est possible d'avoir un flux RSS mieux foutu ?
Actuellement on ne sait pas trop de quoi parlent les articles.

Par exemple, dans le flux RSS, le titre du test Endless Space 2 c'est : "Politique-factions". Les tests bref, c'est juste "Test bref".
Bref, vous voyez le truc, c'est pas vraiment pratique.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon sinon j'ai beau me déconnecter et me reconnecter sur le forum, sur le site et sur la boutique pas moyen d’accéder aux articles, ça fait plaisir.


Bonjour. Vous avez bien un abonnement valide, votre compte est bien reconnu sur le site, mais il ne vous considère pas pour autant comme abonné. Il y a là un bug étrange. Je vous envoie un MP pour creuser le problème, on va trouver une solution.

----------


## Calys

> Merci au gars qui a fait le script Enhanced CPC grâce à lui je vais pouvoir enfin me prendre un abo internet car grâce à lui la lecture est enfin lisible !


N'en fait pas trop, je vais finir par demander un pourcentage sur les ventes  ::siffle:: 




> Tu peux nous en dire plus, mettre un petit lien stp ?


Voilà pour le lien : https://github.com/bastien09/Enhanced_CPC

Si je me rappelle bien, ce qui dérangeais le plus Pholles59, comme moi, c'était la police par défaut qui était illisible, puis j'ai ajouté quelques petites fonctionnalités bien sympathiques au script  ::): 

J'en profite pour notifier à ceux qui ont déjà installé le script que j'ai corrigé un bug quand on voulait lire le nouveau numéro dans l'ordre du sommaire, je l'ai donc désactivé pour le numéro en cours de publication.

J'ai aussi rajouté un lien vers IsThereAnyDeal sur la fiche des jeux, bien sûr si un jour Canard PC rajoute des liens sponsorisés je le supprimerais  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Canard PC rajoute des liens sponsorisés


 ::|:  Genre. Allons allons Bastien, pas de grossièretés ici  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité, mais ça a été le cas à une époque avec DLgamer.

----------


## Calys

> Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité, mais ça a été le cas à une époque avec DLgamer.


Oui, on avait même droit à des "News" sponsorisées  ::P: 




> Genre. Allons allons Bastien, pas de grossièretés ici


Perso ça me dérangerais pas plus que ça, tant que ça reste un petit lien dans la fiche et que ça ne tombe pas dans la "News bon plan" ou le publi-communiqué.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Perso ça me dérangerais pas plus que ça, tant que ça reste un petit lien dans la fiche et que ça ne tombe pas dans la "News bon plan" ou le publi-communiqué.


Dans l'absolu moi non plus, mais comme avec le financement participatif ils se sont engagés sur le zéro publicité, je pense que ça serait un bon terreau pour une shitstorm comme les canards savent en cultiver  ::P:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La mise à jour d'enhanced CPC se fait toute seule une fois que ça a été ajouté à TamperMonkey ?

----------


## Calys

Non, pour des raisons de sécurité les userscripts ne se mettent pas à jour tous seuls, il faut recliquer sur le script pour que TamperMonkey te propose de faire la mise à jour.

----------


## Monsieur000

Bonsoir ! J'ai un soucis de connexion avec le site. Lorsque j'entre mes identifiants j'obtiens le message suivant :



> The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.


L'erreur s'est reproduite sur deux pc différents, avec deux connexions différentes (mon lieu de travail et chez moi). Au secours !

----------


## Sphinx

Bonjour,

Hypé par la date approchant, quelle ne fut pas la surprise de constater un petit accroc sur Firefox (53.0.3 à jour) qui n'est pas sur Chrome (58.0.3029 à jour).
Une image valant mieux que 1000 discours : on constate que le titre pour la news Witcher dépasse quelque peu 

Utilisant quelque obscur outil, je suggèrerais (avec une humilité toute pédante) de remplacer ".path-news .article-inner-wrapper,.path-news-hardware .article-inner-wrapper,.path-news-online .article-inner-wrapper{word-break:break-word;} " par un plus classique ".path-news .article-inner-wrapper,.path-news-hardware .article-inner-wrapper,.path-news-online .article-inner-wrapper{word-break:break-all;}"  (qui semble fonctionner comme souhaité sur Chrome et être en odeur de sainteté pour les puristes cf.https://drafts.csswg.org/css-text-3/...break-property)

----------


## Izual

Effectivement c'est un souci. On a fait remonter au développeur, merci.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur000

> Bonsoir ! J'ai un soucis de connexion avec le site. Lorsque j'entre mes identifiants j'obtiens le message suivant :
> "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later."
> L'erreur s'est reproduite sur deux pc différents, avec deux connexions différentes (mon lieu de travail et chez moi). Au secours !


Ayant docilement obéis au message, j'ai réessayé plus tard et le problème survient toujours. J'ai tenté de vider le cache à plusieurs reprises, le site s'affiche correctement quand je ne suis pas logué et l'erreur revient systématiquement quand je me connecte.
Le problème survient sur différents navigateurs (testé Chrome et Edge) et sur différentes machines. J'imagine qu'il s'agit d'un soucis avec mon compte.

----------


## Zodex

Bonjour,

Les dossiers du 361 ne sont pas franchement au point! Je suis sur le dossier PDXCon 2017 ('tain le nom barbare) et si je fais article suivant en bas de page je tombe sur la partie II du dossier de Maria Kalash. Ensuite, "article suivant": partie I; "article suivant": partie IV; et finalement "article suivant": partie III.

Alors ok, les articles de la journaliste sont relativement indépendants les uns des autres, mais il y a quand même un sommaire pour ce dossier au début des articles, qui du coup ne correspond pas à l'ordre de lecture...

Heu, en fait je viens de m'apercevoir que le dossier PDXCon 2017 est encore plus bordélique, certains articles de ce dossier sont avant le dossier de Maria Kalash, d'autres après. Même dans le sommaire du numéro.

Bref, c'est le barnum, non? (J'y pense soudainement, le magasine n'est officiellement pas encore dispo, il va y avoir une mise en page avant la sortie peut-être?)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ayant docilement obéis au message, j'ai réessayé plus tard et le problème survient toujours. J'ai tenté de vider le cache à plusieurs reprises, le site s'affiche correctement quand je ne suis pas logué et l'erreur revient systématiquement quand je me connecte.
> Le problème survient sur différents navigateurs (testé Chrome et Edge) et sur différentes machines. J'imagine qu'il s'agit d'un soucis avec mon compte.


Bonjour, on est dessus, on regarde ce qui se passe.

----------


## Ibiscus

Hello !

Un petit message pour vous dire que la version responsive est plus qu'honorable ! Par contre j'ai l'impression que le forum n'est pas le même que sur PC ?
Désolé si vous avez déjà abordé ce point dans le thread je me suis pas coltiné tous les posts ^^

----------


## NirvanaNF

Bonjour, 

C'est mon premier post sur le forum, j'espère que je n'ai pas oublié une étape, ne me châtiez pas (si possible). 

Ça fait une semaine que j'essaye de m'abonner à l'édition numérique de CPC, sans succès. Quand je mets le produit dans le panier, et que je veux passer a la phase de paiement j'ai le droit a ça : 

@Twig/Exception/error500.html.twig

J'ai changé de Navigateur, pour voir (je suis sur Chrome, j'ai tenté Opéra et Edge), et ça n'a rien donné. J'ai demandé à deux personnes d'essayer, pour l'une ça a marché (Sous Chrome.), pour l'autre non (Sous Chrome, toujours.). J'ai vidé mon cache, aucun résultat non plus. 

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur. Merci à vous.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ça fait une semaine que j'essaye de m'abonner à l'édition numérique de CPC, sans succès. Quand je mets le produit dans le panier, et que je veux passer a la phase de paiement j'ai le droit a ça : 
> 
> @Twig/Exception/error500.html.twig


C'est un bug lié au fait que vous n'avez pas rempli d'adresse de livraison (oui, la boutique a été créée pour des abonnements papier, il reste des absurdités de ci de là...).
Mettez une adresse, ou au moins un pays, et ça devrait aller.

----------


## NirvanaNF

> C'est un bug lié au fait que vous n'avez pas rempli d'adresse de livraison (oui, la boutique a été créée pour des abonnements papier, il reste des absurdités de ci de là...).
> Mettez une adresse, ou au moins un pays, et ça devrait aller.


Effectivement, c'était ça. Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Merci à toi pour ton soutien.  :;):

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter au site, même erreur que celle de Monsieur000 posté quelques message au dessus  : une fois connecté, je reçois une erreur 500 avec le message : "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later." sur toutes les pages.
Si je supprime les cookies, je peux naviguer sur le site en non connecté, mais une fois re-connecté j'ai à nouveau la même erreur. Testé sur Chrome et IE.

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive plus à me connecter au site, même erreur que celle de Monsieur000 posté quelques message au dessus  : une fois connecté, je reçois une erreur 500 avec le message : "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later." sur toutes les pages.
> Si je supprime les cookies, je peux naviguer sur le site en non connecté, mais une fois re-connecté j'ai à nouveau la même erreur. Testé sur Chrome et IE.
> 
> Merci de votre aide


Hello, je vous envoie un message privé.

----------


## Visslar

> C'est possible d'avoir un flux RSS mieux foutu ?
> Actuellement on ne sait pas trop de quoi parlent les articles.
> 
> Par exemple, dans le flux RSS, le titre du test Endless Space 2 c'est : "Politique-factions". Les tests bref, c'est juste "Test bref".
> Bref, vous voyez le truc, c'est pas vraiment pratique.


Je ne sais pas si vous avez fais la modif suite à mon message précédent, mais en tout cas merci, c'est beaucoup mieux maintenant  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bug : J'ai pu offrir la vision de 4 articles à 4 chouineurs, mon décompte actuel de Bitcoincoin est de -1
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/04/cace...87c981f44d.png
> 
> Cheminement : J'ai ouvert tout un tas d'onglets d'articles alors que j'avais encore 3 Bitcoincoins, parmi ces articles j'ai cliqué 4 fois (dans 4 onglets différents) sur l'option qui consiste à donner du plaisir à un chouineur (sur l'image sont présents les 3 derniers articles partagés).


J'ai de nouveau pu offrir la vision de 4 articles à 4 chouineurs (j'ai voulu tester si le bug était résolu), en utilisant du même procédé. Seules différences : le compteur de bitcoincoin est désormais à 0, et les 3 articles offerts listés sont les 3 premiers, et non plus les 3 derniers. Le 4ème était celui sur Prison Architect Mobile et le chouineur n'y apparaît plus en ré-actualisant la page, donc j'imagine que la demande a bien abouti.

----------


## Phibrizo

ça n'a pas de rapport avec le nouveau site, mais j'aimerais faire remarquer que le lien pour se désabonner des discussions sur le forum ne demande aucune confirmation (contrairement au lien pour s'abonner), ce qui pose problème quand on clique accidentellement dessus depuis son téléphone portable. Je me suis déjà accidentellement désabonné de plusieurs discussions et je ne sais même pas lesquelles  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

> ça n'a pas de rapport avec le nouveau site, mais j'aimerais faire remarquer que le lien pour se désabonner des discussions sur le forum ne demande aucune confirmation (contrairement au lien pour s'abonner), ce qui pose problème quand on clique accidentellement dessus depuis son téléphone portable. Je me suis déjà accidentellement désabonné de plusieurs discussions et je ne sais même pas lesquelles


Ca m'est arrivé tellement de fois  :Emo:

----------


## Calys

Ou supprimer un post alors qu'on voulait juste l'éditer  ::'(:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai de nouveau pu offrir la vision de 4 articles à 4 chouineurs (j'ai voulu tester si le bug était résolu)


Scrogneugneu !
Merci pour la persévérance, on regarde !

_Mise à jour:_
Tout fonctionne normalement, votre 4e offre de bitcoincoin n'a pas aboutie, c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a satisfait le chouineur.

----------


## Wulfstan

> _Mise à jour:_
> Tout fonctionne normalement, votre 4e offre de bitcoincoin n'a pas aboutie, c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a satisfait le chouineur.


Ah, nous avons donc dû être synchronisés. Par contre, sur cette 4ème action, est-ce que ça ne serait pas plus propre qu'au moment où on essaye de valider, un panneau nous indique que ce n'est pas possible car nous avons plus assez de bitcoincoins pour cela ?

----------


## DarkTao

Bonjour Canard !,
Me suis abonné à la version web depuis le numéro 359. 
Très bien mais 2 grosses remarques par rapport à la version papier:
Lorsque on veut lire le magazine dans l'ordre (on passe d'article en article), des articles manquent : Les news et les New hardware n'apparaissent jamais dans "l'article suivant". on est obligé de repasser par le sommaire pour y accéder.
Sur les dossiers (numéro 359 et 361), c'est l'ordre des parties du dossier qui est chaotique. Sur le 361 (idem sur 359), on commence le dossier sur l'article 2, puis on enchaine sur l'article 1 et l intro, puis 4... 
Bref, c est un peu dommage.
Seconde remarque : Lorsque que l'on commence à lire un article. Si on se fait déconnecter et que l'on reprend la lecture du magazine, on passe automatiquement à l'article suivant alors que l'on avait pas encore fini l'article en cours...

----------


## Jyel

> Lorsque on veut lire le magazine dans l'ordre (on passe d'article en article), des articles manquent : Les news et les New hardware n'apparaissent jamais dans "l'article suivant".


Il a été dit plus haut que les News et News Hardware ne sont pas comprises comme des articles mais pris à part. C'est dommage mais c'est voulu.

Sinon, en _Mode Nuit_ l'icône du flux RSS gratuit n'a pas de fond transparent, et c'est con c'est même pas un jpg pourtant ! Un petit screenshot :

----------


## Zodex

> Bonjour Canard !,
> Me suis abonné à la version web depuis le numéro 359. 
> Très bien mais 2 grosses remarques par rapport à la version papier:
> Lorsque on veut lire le magazine dans l'ordre (on passe d'article en article), des articles manquent : Les news et les New hardware n'apparaissent jamais dans "l'article suivant". on est obligé de repasser par le sommaire pour y accéder.
> Sur les dossiers (numéro 359 et 361), c'est l'ordre des parties du dossier qui est chaotique. Sur le 361 (idem sur 359), on commence le dossier sur l'article 2, puis on enchaine sur l'article 1 et l intro, puis 4... 
> Bref, c est un peu dommage.
> Seconde remarque : Lorsque que l'on commence à lire un article. Si on se fait déconnecter et que l'on reprend la lecture du magazine, on passe automatiquement à l'article suivant alors que l'on avait pas encore fini l'article en cours...





> Bonjour,
> 
> Les dossiers du 361 ne sont pas franchement au point! Je suis sur le dossier PDXCon 2017 ('tain le nom barbare) et si je fais article suivant en bas de page je tombe sur la partie II du dossier de Maria Kalash. Ensuite, "article suivant": partie I; "article suivant": partie IV; et finalement "article suivant": partie III.
> 
> Alors ok, les articles de la journaliste sont relativement indépendants les uns des autres, mais il y a quand même un sommaire pour ce dossier au début des articles, qui du coup ne correspond pas à l'ordre de lecture...
> 
> Heu, en fait je viens de m'apercevoir que le dossier PDXCon 2017 est encore plus bordélique, certains articles de ce dossier sont avant le dossier de Maria Kalash, d'autres après. Même dans le sommaire du numéro.
> 
> Bref, c'est le barnum, non? (J'y pense soudainement, le magasine n'est officiellement pas encore dispo, il va y avoir une mise en page avant la sortie peut-être?)


 ::):

----------


## grammaton

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour consulter l'ensemble de ses favoris ajoutés au fil du temps/des numéros ? Sera-t/est-il possible de les classer par catégories/numéros/personnalisables ? Merci !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour Canard !,
> Me suis abonné à la version web depuis le numéro 359. 
> Très bien mais 2 grosses remarques par rapport à la version papier:
> Lorsque on veut lire le magazine dans l'ordre (on passe d'article en article), des articles manquent : Les news et les New hardware n'apparaissent jamais dans "l'article suivant". on est obligé de repasser par le sommaire pour y accéder.
> Sur les dossiers (numéro 359 et 361), c'est l'ordre des parties du dossier qui est chaotique. Sur le 361 (idem sur 359), on commence le dossier sur l'article 2, puis on enchaine sur l'article 1 et l intro, puis 4... 
> Bref, c est un peu dommage.
> Seconde remarque : Lorsque que l'on commence à lire un article. Si on se fait déconnecter et que l'on reprend la lecture du magazine, on passe automatiquement à l'article suivant alors que l'on avait pas encore fini l'article en cours...


Bonjour,
1. News: Oui c'est un défaut du système choisi, les news ne sont pas incluses dans l'ordre de lecture.
2. Ordre des parties: Oui aussi, c'est casse-pied, c'est prévu: nous travaillons sur une solution mais c'est assez délicat.
3. Lu/pas lu: pas de solution pour cela; nous avons essayé mais le système devenait trop complexe à gérer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment faire pour consulter l'ensemble de ses favoris ajoutés au fil du temps/des numéros ? Sera-t/est-il possible de les classer par catégories/numéros/personnalisables ? Merci !


La prochaine version du moteur de recherche (actuellement très basique) doit permettre de filtrer les articles Favoris. Mais il n'est pas prévu de tag ou de classement.

----------


## Zodex

Bon, le dossier du numéro 362 c'est pas encore ça  ::ninja:: . A la limite ça peut devenir une marque de fabrique, une (autre) occasion pour Canard PC de se distinguer de la concurrence et de briser les chaines de l'ultra-conformisme  ::lol:: !

----------


## Wulfstan

> _Mise à jour:_
> Tout fonctionne normalement, votre 4e offre de bitcoincoin n'a pas aboutie, c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a satisfait le chouineur.


Je vais passer pour un relou, mais je viens de réitérer le processus. Et malgré un refresh sur le 4ème article, la demande du chouineur ne réapparaît pas. Il me semble très peu probable que j'ai été encore synchro (à la minute près) avec un autre gentil canard sur cet article.

Les articles en question :
- Mirage : Arcane Warfare
- Bounty Train
- The Long Journey Home
- E-sport, audiences et intox (le problématique)

Peut-être que ce qu'a vu le développeur la dernière fois était une précédente demande de chouineur acceptée sur le même article ? Là j'ai l'impression que soit j'ai donné accès au chouineur, soit l'action a supprimé sa demande. Si vous avez des timestamps sur ces actions, pour ma part c'était donc le 15/06, autour de 15h40.

----------


## Nimo

Y a-t-il une page ou une section qui rassemble les articles ayant des chouineurs ?
J'aimerais bien utiliser un peu plus mes bitcoincoins mais aller d'un article à l'autre pour voir si quelqu'un a chouiné ou non n'est pas super pratique  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je vais passer pour un relou, mais je viens de réitérer le processus. Et malgré un refresh sur le 4ème article, la demande du chouineur ne réapparaît pas. Il me semble très peu probable que j'ai été encore synchro (à la minute près) avec un autre gentil canard sur cet article.
> 
> Les articles en question :
> - Mirage : Arcane Warfare
> - Bounty Train
> - The Long Journey Home
> - E-sport, audiences et intox (le problématique)
> 
> Peut-être que ce qu'a vu le développeur la dernière fois était une précédente demande de chouineur acceptée sur le même article ? Là j'ai l'impression que soit j'ai donné accès au chouineur, soit l'action a supprimé sa demande. Si vous avez des timestamps sur ces actions, pour ma part c'était donc le 15/06, autour de 15h40.


Yep, j'ai regardé, il y a bien 4 actions cette fois apparemment. On voit si elles ont été suivies d'effet, et je reviens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a-t-il une page ou une section qui rassemble les articles ayant des chouineurs ?


Non, et ça manque, je suis d'accord avec vous.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si vous avez des timestamps sur ces actions, pour ma part c'était donc le 15/06, autour de 15h40.


Je retire ce que j'ai dit: en fait, il n'y avait que 3 "dons" (une des quatre actions que j'avais vu était un vote).
Une de vos tentatives de don au chouineurs n'a pas aboutie. Quand vous avez fait refresh, vous ne voyiez plus de chouineurs parce que vous n'aviez plus de BCC et que dans ce cas les informations de partage n'apparaissent plus.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Quand vous avez fait refresh, vous ne voyiez plus de chouineurs parce que vous n'aviez plus de BCC et que dans ce cas les informations de partage n'apparaissent plus.


Aaaaaah, je n'avais pas envisagé cette possibilité. Désolé pour le dérangement alors.

----------


## Flad

Question sur les chouineurs : 
Y a un endroit pour voir le nb de chouineurs actuels et l'article qu'ils aimeraient lire ?
Je veux distribuer mes bits  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> Question sur les chouineurs : 
> Y a un endroit pour voir le nb de chouineurs actuels et l'article qu'ils aimeraient lire ?
> Je veux distribuer mes bits





> Non, et ça manque, je suis d'accord avec vous.

----------


## Flad

Oups merci, jsuis passé à côté de cette réponse :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

2 post au dessus en plus, ste loser  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

Pas de soucis  ::): 
Avec le nombre de canes et canards qui leur demande, je pense que cela finira par se faire. C'est vrai que là, en l'état, je ne me sert pas des mes bits.

 :Emo:

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai toujours des problèmes de déconnexions, mais finalement je me demande si c'est pas voulu, pour éviter les partages de Login.
Car je consulte le site de plusieurs appareils (Telephone, tablette, Ordis et raspberrypi sur la TV du salon) et j'ai l'impression que de passer de l'un à l'autre déconnecte l'un.

Si c'est prévu comme ça c'est pas un problème. Mais c'est mieux de le savoir.

----------


## Jyel

> Sinon, en _Mode Nuit_ l'icône du flux RSS gratuit n'a pas de fond transparent, et c'est con c'est même pas un jpg pourtant ! Un petit screenshot : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/14/1db...232b736681.png


Je ne sais pas si mon message est passé inaperçu ou pas, je réitère donc juste pour l'icône du flux RSS gratuit avec un fond blanc (pas super joli en mode nuit), parce que c'est quand même un truc tout con à régler  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Oups merci, jsuis passé à côté de cette réponse :/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 2 post au dessus en plus, ste loser


 :haha:

----------


## grammaton

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> La prochaine version du moteur de recherche (actuellement très basique) doit permettre de filtrer les articles Favoris. Mais il n'est pas prévu de tag ou de classement.


Merci de m'avoir répondu. Une idée de quand sera implémentée une telle fonctionnalité ou pas du tout ? Car j'ai enregistré bon nombre d'articles pour pouvoir garder un oeil sur tel ou tel jeu, voire l'acheter ou le recommander, et là je suis embêté  ::O: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Merci de m'avoir répondu. Une idée de quand sera implémentée une telle fonctionnalité ou pas du tout ? Car j'ai enregistré bon nombre d'articles pour pouvoir garder un oeil sur tel ou tel jeu, voire l'acheter ou le recommander, et là je suis embêté .


Non malheureusement: les questions touchant au moteur de recherche sont assez complexes à résoudre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Serait-il possible que vous harmonisiez la façon dont sont faites les notes de bas de pages (et leurs appels surtout) ? C'est variable, et malheureusement, la forme la plus commune est aussi la plus laide avec un appel "Note : 1" écrit en exposant, pour une note commençant par "Note 1 :" écrite souvent dans le corps du texte.

Exemple criant avec cet article : https://www.canardpc.com/357/finance...est-maintenant

Je dois sans doute passer pour un maniaque, mais un appel "1" en exposant et un regroupement des notes en bas de page serait plus digeste à lire.

----------


## Zodex

Ah moi je préfère comme c'est actuellement (les notes en dessous des paragraphes, et non en bas de page), ça évite de scroller trop loin, tout simplement...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En dessous des paragraphes mais en plus petit.
Je suis d'accord avec Pancho, le fait que ce soit écrit de la même façon que le texte c'est perturbant

----------


## Zodex

> En dessous des paragraphes mais en plus petit.


Mais enfin, c'est déjà le cas  :tired:  C'est pas écrit de la même façon puisque c'est écrit plus petit...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ah moi je préfère comme c'est actuellement (les notes en dessous des paragraphes, et non en bas de page), ça évite de scroller trop loin, tout simplement...


Sinon, on a inventé les ancres et les liens hypertexte. C'est fou, wikipedia le fait depuis 15 ans, mais pas CPC.

----------


## Orhin

Ouais enfin c'est chiant de bouger dans tous les sens dans un article pour ça.
Le meilleur système reste encore celui qu'on trouve sur les articles du Monde Diplomatique (footer dynamique qui contient les notes de bas de page du texte visible à l'écran).

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le rêve  :Bave:

----------


## Zodex

> Sinon, on a inventé les ancres et les liens hypertexte. C'est fou, wikipedia le fait depuis 15 ans, mais pas CPC.


Heu, il y a justement 15 ans d'écart entre wikipedia et le mag CPC en ligne. Et le fait d'avoir les notes en dessous des paragraphes évite justement de "bouger dans tous les sens un article". Après je ne le lit pas sur téléphone ou sur tablette, c'est peut-être effectivement chiant sur ces supports.

----------


## Anonyme210226

L'emplacement des notes n'est pas mon principal grief. Par contre, écrire "Note : 1" en exposant me hérisse le poil. En quoi est-ce plus pratique que d'écrire "1" ? Notez qu'on trouve aussi parfois (1) écrit dans le corps du texte, ce qui est presque plus lisible. Bref, ce n'est pas harmonisé, et ça ne permet pas une lecture optimale.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Mais enfin, c'est déjà le cas  C'est pas écrit de la même façon puisque c'est écrit plus petit...


Pas tout le temps. Cf le test de Prey dans le n°361 avec 3 notes écrites écrite dans le corps du texte

----------


## Flad

> Par contre, écrire "Note : 1" en exposant me hérisse le poil.


Rase toi ! Problem solved  :Cigare:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Pour les "Notes de bas de page": oui une "harmonisation" est nécessaire et prévue. Actuellement l'import depuis notre outil interne est cracra sur ce point comme sur d'autres (ordre des articles dans un dossier, notes "bizarres", etc.).
Notre priorité actuelle est de passer tout le site en responsive propre. On s'attaquera aux problèmes de "correction" des imports ensuite.

----------


## Zodex

> L'emplacement des notes n'est pas mon principal grief. Par contre, écrire "Note : 1" en exposant me hérisse le poil. En quoi est-ce plus pratique que d'écrire "1" ? Notez qu'on trouve aussi parfois (1) écrit dans le corps du texte, ce qui est presque plus lisible. Bref, ce n'est pas harmonisé, et ça ne permet pas une lecture optimale.


Ouais, effectivement j'avais lu ton message trop vite, j'étais resté bloqué sur mon truc... Maille Bhad'

----------


## EvilGuinness

Un petit détail qui m'intrigue : dans les pages de news j'ai des articles qui commencent parfois par un "Pem>", comme c'est le cas actuellement de la news "Cloner n'est pas jouer". Il y a un ou deux numéros, je ne sais plus, c'était carrément toutes les news online qui étaient "préfixées" et je me suis amusé de la liste de tous ces jeux dont le nom commençait pareil avant de comprendre. Problème de mise en page, balise qui passe mal ? 

Ce n'est pas spécifique à une lettre, une autre news qui commence par un P ne le fait pas et dans le numéro 362 j'ai la news "Le crin a du retard" qui commence par Rem>, la news online "En cendres tout est possible" qui commence par Aem> et en-dessous un Rem> sur la news de Ryzom (dont je ne vais pas citer le titre car mentionner Ryzom est aussi marrant qu'un jeu de mots).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Un petit détail qui m'intrigue : dans les pages de news j'ai des articles qui commencent parfois par un "Pem>", comme c'est le cas actuellement de la news "Cloner n'est pas jouer". Il y a un ou deux numéros, je ne sais plus, c'était carrément toutes les news online qui étaient "préfixées" et je me suis amusé de la liste de tous ces jeux dont le nom commençait pareil avant de comprendre. Problème de mise en page, balise qui passe mal ? 
> 
> Ce n'est pas spécifique à une lettre, une autre news qui commence par un P ne le fait pas et dans le numéro 362 j'ai la news "Le crin a du retard" qui commence par Rem>, la news online "En cendres tout est possible" qui commence par Aem> et en-dessous un Rem> sur la news de Ryzom (dont je ne vais pas citer le titre car mentionner Ryzom est aussi marrant qu'un jeu de mots).


Oui lorsque la news commence par une balise html (indiquant un italique par exemple), la lettrine prend intelligent la première lettre de la balise au lieu de la première lettre du mot. Il faut qu'on "nettoie" ça, merci de le signaler.

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, vous sauriez si la sauvegarde d'une page via Pocket se fait via le navigateur, ou est-ce un service web distant qui charge et sauvegarde la page ?
Je me fais un proxy authentifiant pour rendre le site (et possiblement d'autres) compatible Pocket, mais ce point d'attention est déterminant.

merci,

----------


## reyman

Merci pour tout le taff que vous faites.

Adepte de flux RSS, est ce que vous pensez mettre en place un flux avec l'ensemble du texte CanardPC de façon protégé ? Ca serait vraiment génial, un peu comme propose déjà nextimpact  : 
_
Abonnés Premium : un flux RSS complet personnel

Pour rappel, nos abonnés Premium peuvent, utiliser leur flux RSS complet personnel qui reprend l'ensemble de nos actualités et analyses dans leur intégralité. Il est accessible depuis les paramètres du site dans la barre supérieure (après un clic sur la roue crantée) dans la section « Flux RSS complet ».

Il est diffusé sous la forme d'une URL et d'un QR Code et contient une clef de sécurité.  Vous ne devez en aucun cas le distribuer ou publier son contenu. Vous ne pouvez y faire appel plus dix fois toutes les cinq minutes. En cas de non-respect de ces règles, l'accès pourra être suspendu. En cas de problème avec votre clef de sécurité, vous pouvez en générer une nouvelle dans le même panneau d'options._

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Merci pour tout le taff que vous faites.
> 
> Adepte de flux RSS, est ce que vous pensez mettre en place un flux avec l'ensemble du texte CanardPC de façon protégé ? Ca serait vraiment génial, un peu comme propose déjà nextimpact  :


Bonjour, non ce n'est pas prévu, en tous cas pas à court terme, c'est assez complexe d'adapter ça à notre machinerie.

----------


## gundz

Salut !

J'ai un gros bug depuis quelques jours au niveau du forum: mon tableau de bord n'affiche plus du tout le suivit des topics alors qu'il y a de nouveau post sur les topics suivit.
Une solution magique pour régler ça ? (ça fait pareil sur toutes mes machines donc c'est pas une histoire de cookie/cache)

----------


## Izual

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai un gros bug depuis quelques jours au niveau du forum: mon tableau de bord n'affiche plus du tout le suivit des topics alors qu'il y a de nouveau post sur les topics suivit.
> Une solution magique pour régler ça ? (ça fait pareil sur toutes mes machines donc c'est pas une histoire de cookie/cache)


Bizarre, je n'ai aucun problème avec mon tableau de bord. Sinon ici c'est plutôt le topic dédié au site, essaye de poster là-bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum

----------


## Zodex

Salut!
Dites, je vais encore faire mon emmerdeur à propos de l'ordre des articles sur la version web de CPC. J'avais chouiné pour les dossier des derniers numéros dans les articles sont dans le désordre, là le numéro 363 c'est les test de Pipomantis qui apparemment ne sont pas dans le même ordre que dans le mag papier? En tout cas dans le test de WipeOut, il y a la "suite" d'une plaisanterie que Pipo sort dans le test de Formula Fusion, qui se trouve après... (je parles de ses remarques sur ses expressions désuètes et le fait que c'est le printemps dans un article, et que c'est *toujours* le printemps dans l'autre).
Alors on est bien d'accord c'est pas une catastrophe, c'est même carrément insignifiant, des canard ont des soucis plus importants et vous avez un mag à boucler, mais quand même, ça serait sympa d'avoir un ordre de lecture un tant soit peu cohérent!
Enfin, dites vous que si je souligne ces ersatz de "soucis", c'est que le reste tourne parfaitement (pour moi en tout cas)!
Continuez comme ça!

----------


## gundz

> Bizarre, je n'ai aucun problème avec mon tableau de bord. Sinon ici c'est plutôt le topic dédié au site, essaye de poster là-bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum


Ah merci pour le lien ! Mais je crois avoir trouve: J'ai ete desinscrit du suivit de la plupart des topics "actif" que je suivais  ::blink::

----------


## Djinn42

> De nombreuses améliorations sont encore à venir et certaines possibilités importantes ne sont pas encore implémentées. Les trois principales sont : 
> - premièrement l’adaptation complète du site aux mobiles et tablettes (pour l’instant le « responsive » n’est optimisé que pour la page d’accueil, les pages articles et news) ; 
> - deuxièmement la connexion entre le site et le forum de façon à pouvoir commenter chaque article paru ; 
> - et enfin troisièmement la gestion des « hauts-faits » (un système idiot de « Succès / Achievements » propres au site). 
> Tout se mettra en place dans les prochaines semaines.
> 
> 
> Et bien sûr, au milieu de tout cela, nous avons besoin de vos réactions pour pouvoir prendre en compte vos retours et corriger ce qui ne va pas (en espérant ne pas vous infliger trop de bugs). Nous vous encourageons (et si vous voulez nous encourager aussi, n’hésitez pas) à apporter ici vos remarques, vos réactions et les éventuels problèmes rencontrés.


A part que j'ai dû mettre mon PC sur roulette pour lire aux chiottes, c'est super.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut!
> Dites, je vais encore faire mon emmerdeur à propos de l'ordre des articles sur la version web de CPC. J'avais chouiné pour les dossier des derniers numéros dans les articles sont dans le désordre, là le numéro 363 c'est les test de Pipomantis qui apparemment ne sont pas dans le même ordre que dans le mag papier? En tout cas dans le test de WipeOut, il y a la "suite" d'une plaisanterie que Pipo sort dans le test de Formula Fusion, qui se trouve après... (je parles de ses remarques sur ses expressions désuètes et le fait que c'est le printemps dans un article, et que c'est *toujours* le printemps dans l'autre).
> Alors on est bien d'accord c'est pas une catastrophe, c'est même carrément insignifiant, des canard ont des soucis plus importants et vous avez un mag à boucler, mais quand même, ça serait sympa d'avoir un ordre de lecture un tant soit peu cohérent!
> Enfin, dites vous que si je souligne ces ersatz de "soucis", c'est que le reste tourne parfaitement (pour moi en tout cas)!
> Continuez comme ça!


Le problème fait partie des modifications importantes à faire, mais il ne se règle pas d'un coup de baguette: c'est toute la machinerie qui importe automatiquement les articles depuis notre outil de rédaction vers le site web qu'il faut modifier et c'est assez complexe.

----------


## Zodex

> Le problème fait partie des modifications importantes à faire, mais il ne se règle pas d'un coup de baguette: c'est toute la machinerie qui importe automatiquement les articles depuis notre outil de rédaction vers le site web qu'il faut modifier et c'est assez complexe.


Ok, je ne pensais pas que c'était si compliqué (ou complexe), tout ignorant que je suis en la matière! Merci pour ta réponse!

----------


## Wulfstan

(cela dit, sans mauvais esprit, le topic donne l'impression que n'importe quel changement ou ajout sur le site est extrêmement complexe, j'espère sincèrement que vous vous n'êtes pas trompés de boîte ou de solution pour ce projet  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (cela dit, sans mauvais esprit, le topic donne l'impression que n'importe quel changement ou ajout sur le site est extrêmement complexe, j'espère sincèrement que vous vous n'êtes pas trompés de boîte ou de solution pour ce projet )


En fait ça s'explique très bien:  c'est juste que ce qui n'était pas compliqué est déjà fait  ::):  Les trucs qui restent sont, par définition, ceux qui posent problème.
Sauf oubli (y en a), et suggestions ou retours d'utilisateurs que nous avions mal anticipé (y en a aussi).

----------


## Sylla

Et le fait d'avoir une page qui montre tout les articles qui ont des chouineurs, ça fait partie des trucs compliqués? Ou des trucs pas trop compliqués mais pas prioritaires non plus?

C'est pas pour dire "mais qu'est-ce qu'y foutent bon sang", je suis totalement ignorant de la difficulté de la chose, donc je demande  :;): 

Ca a déjà été evoqué mais du coup moi non plus j'utilise pas mes bitcoincoins parce que je lis quasiment jamais les articles sur le web (je les garde pour quand le mag arrive), juste les news de temps en temps. Si je pouvais passer, distribuer mes bitcoincoin et aller lire le mag, ça serait génial. Ou sinon un système pour affecter les bitcoincoin à des articles réclamés automatiquement (genre le plus récent ou un truc comme ça) mais ça ça serait peut-être un truc compliqué.

----------


## Zodex

> Et le fait d'avoir une page qui montre tout les articles qui ont des chouineurs, ça fait partie des trucs compliqués? Ou des trucs pas trop compliqués mais pas prioritaires non plus?
> 
> C'est pas pour dire "mais qu'est-ce qu'y foutent bon sang", je suis totalement ignorant de la difficulté de la chose, donc je demande 
> 
> Ca a déjà été evoqué mais du coup moi non plus j'utilise pas mes bitcoincoins parce que je lis quasiment jamais les articles sur le web (je les garde pour quand le mag arrive), juste les news de temps en temps. Si je pouvais passer, distribuer mes bitcoincoin et aller lire le mag, ça serait génial. Ou sinon un système pour affecter les bitcoincoin à des articles réclamés automatiquement (genre le plus récent ou un truc comme ça) mais ça ça serait peut-être un truc compliqué.


J'approuve ce message, je pense (en tout cas je m'imagine) que les bitcoincoins sont sous-utilisés par les canards pour cette raison  ::): .

----------


## gros_bidule

Serait-il envisageable d'avoir un Trello, ceci afin de savoir grosso-modo ce qui est en cours de dev, prévu pour plus tard, et en standby ? (et abandonné, comme le support Pocket)
Dans la mesure où c'est un projet Kickstarter, je trouverais légitime de communiquer un peu plus dessus. Depuis la mise en ligne du site, je vous trouve un peu légers sur le sujet.
On en veut pour nos sous  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et le fait d'avoir une page qui montre tout les articles qui ont des chouineurs, ça fait partie des trucs compliqués? Ou des trucs pas trop compliqués mais pas prioritaires non plus?
> C'est pas pour dire "mais qu'est-ce qu'y foutent bon sang", je suis totalement ignorant de la difficulté de la chose, donc je demande 
> Ca a déjà été evoqué mais du coup moi non plus j'utilise pas mes bitcoincoins parce que je lis quasiment jamais les articles sur le web (je les garde pour quand le mag arrive), juste les news de temps en temps. Si je pouvais passer, distribuer mes bitcoincoin et aller lire le mag, ça serait génial.


Pas prioritaire, mais pas loin  ::): 
C'est un vrai besoin je suis entièrement d'accord. 
Jusqu'à présent la top priorité était la mise en responsive de toutes les parties du site qui ne le sont pas encore: on touche au but, encore quelques bugs à corriger et on livrera la chose, j'espère la semaine prochaine.
Ensuite on s'attaque aux petits trucs casse-pieds qui demandent pas 3 mois de dév. et qui étaient en attente.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serait-il envisageable d'avoir un Trello, ceci afin de savoir grosso-modo ce qui est en cours de dev, prévu pour plus tard, et en standby ? (et abandonné, comme le support Pocket)
> Dans la mesure où c'est un projet Kickstarter, je trouverais légitime de communiquer un peu plus dessus. Depuis la mise en ligne du site, je vous trouve un peu légers sur le sujet.
> On en veut pour nos sous


Vous aurez bientôt des nouvelles (voir ci-dessus) mais non un trello public c'est trop chronophage pour nous.

----------


## Sylla

> Jusqu'à présent la top priorité était la mise en* responsive* de toutes les parties du site qui ne le sont pas encore
> .


Ne vois-je pas là un horrible anglicisme? Si Kalash voyait ça....

Ps: le jour où le coup du résumé des chouineurs arrive, je vous envoie des chocolats, pour la peine.

----------


## acdctabs

Et du coup notre abonnement il commence quand le site est 100% responsive ?  ::P:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je pensais que ça venait de moi, mais depuis hier le site pédale dans la semoule, suis je le seul ?
J'ai redémarré ma box, tous les autres sites et programmes (genre Netflix, Steam) tournent bien, par contre que ce soit pour lire un article du nouveau numéro ou faire une recherche, le site tourne en rond pendant longtemps.

Parfois je finis par avoir la page (et même dans ce cas à côté du site dans les onglets, ça tourne toujours comme s'il continuait à charger la page), parfois ça me donne... je ne connais pas le terme, j'ai le "squelette" du site qui s'affiche, que les lettres en fait à gauche, sans image ni mise en page.
Je suis sur win10 64 bits, avec Firefox qui me dit être à jour.

----------


## Izual

Pour ce que ça vaut, le site fonctionne normalement chez moi.  ::unsure::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Depuis 11h15 ça refonctionne, mais ça me donnait ça 1 fois sur 2 après une longue attente (ici après une recherche, mais ça me le faisait aussi en cliquant sur un test ou article) :



Je demandais parce que je n'avais ce problème qu'ici...
Bon dans le doute, j'avais demandé l'année dernière si ça valait le coup de passer firefox en 64 bits, on m'avait dit que pas forcément avec la compatibilité de certains sites/modules...
Je viens d'y passer quand même, j'ignore si c'est important, mais l'avenir est en marche.

----------


## Izual

Ah bah je suis encore sous FF 32 bits perso donc je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de là.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yog, tu n'aurais pas un bloqueur pas à jour (type uBlock, Ghostery, etc) ? 
Ou bien Firefox "optimisé" avec un plugin type Fasterfox ?

Sinon la dernière version de Firefox (sortie cette semaine) a généralisé l'activation du mutiprocessus, possible que des bugs y soient liés. Tu peux repasser un coup sur une version ESR de Firefox, si c'est ça tu verras la différence.
ESR : https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/ (tu peux l'installer par-dessus Firefox classique, tester, puis réinstaller Firefox classique par-dessus, c'est bien géré).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Rien de tout ça, je vais très peu sur le net, 99% du temps c'est pour CPC, je testerai ton lien si ça recommence.
Maintenant que je sais que ça venait de chez moi, c'était surtout ça l'important.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens un petit soucis sur la taille d'un titre :

----------


## Wulfstan

Le site est dans les choux : The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.

----------


## moimadmax

> J'ai toujours des problèmes de déconnexions, mais finalement je me demande si c'est pas voulu, pour éviter les partages de Login.
> Car je consulte le site de plusieurs appareils (Telephone, tablette, Ordis et raspberrypi sur la TV du salon) et j'ai l'impression que de passer de l'un à l'autre déconnecte l'un.
> 
> Si c'est prévu comme ça c'est pas un problème. Mais c'est mieux de le savoir.


Je m'autocite car il me semble que je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Est ce que vous confirmez que l'ouverture de session sur un appareil annule la session d'un autre ?
Je comprends la démarche pour éviter le partage de login, mais est ce qui serai possible de fermer les sessions qui sont actives en même temps ? Et donc qu'elle reste ouverte si elle ne sont pas utilisée en même temps.

----------


## gros_bidule

"Est ce que vous confirmez que l'ouverture de session sur un appareil annule la session d'un autre ?"
=> je confirme

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tiens un petit soucis sur la taille d'un titre :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/01/b22...f9cc86ab4d.png


Corrigé merci !

----------


## Gynsu2000

Hello,
j'ai une requête: est-ce possible d'allonger la durée d'identification? Regardant le site régulièrement sur mon mobile j'ai l'impression que je dois me reconnecter tous les 2-3 jours.

----------


## Zodex

> Hello,
> j'ai une requête: est-ce possible d'allonger la durée d'identification? Regardant le site régulièrement sur mon mobile j'ai l'impression que je dois me reconnecter tous les 2-3 jours.


C'est probablement parce que tu te connectes d'un autre appareil entre temps? En tout cas pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu à me reconnecter si je reste sur le même appareil (Pc ou téléphone), même si c'est pendant plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> C'est probablement parce que tu te connectes d'un autre appareil entre temps? En tout cas pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu à me reconnecter si je reste sur le même appareil (Pc ou téléphone), même si c'est pendant plusieurs semaines.


Si je me connecterais sur un appareil, ça invaliderait les sessions ouvertes sur les autres? C'est bien la première fois que j'aurais vu ça sur un site web.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yes, si tu te connectes depuis un autre appareil, ça invalide les autres sessions.
Peut être que si assez de canards font grève alors CPC changera d'avis.

A titre perso, étant dev, à chaque fois qu'un client nous demande cette fonctionnalité, tout le staff réagit en hurlant qqchose du type "naaaan mais c'est l'horreur ça, ça sert à rien et ça fait ch***, on est en 2017 namého". 
Mais il est incroyable de voir comment on perd la mémoire quand on devient celui qui demande ladite fonctionnalité. Du moment que le site est digital et disruptif, c'est bon  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est ce que vous confirmez que l'ouverture de session sur un appareil annule la session d'un autre ?


Oui je vous confirme que c'est bien le cas actuellement, et ce n'est pas du tout voulu de notre part.
Il semble que ce comportement date du changement de serveur sans qu'on s'en soit rendu compte à ce moment-là.
Ce n'est pas délibéré, c'est trop casse-pied (surtout pour moi qui teste les versions responsive sur trois appareils en ce moment) et nous considérons que le fait que le même compte permette de gérer le forum et la boutique est suffisamment dissuasif pour éviter les partages de compte à grande échelle.

Bref, on regarde ça.

----------


## gros_bidule

Good news ça !  ::):

----------


## Gynsu2000

Super, merci Ivan.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Puisqu'on ne peut pas signaler des bouts de texte dans l'édito (une manoeuvre vraiment peu subtile d'interdire la contestation du Leader Suprême Ivan "El Zorro de Plata" Gaudé), je le fais ici. L'édito du no 359 comporte une coquille : on écrit Seveso, pas Sevezo.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Puisqu'on ne peut pas signaler des bouts de texte dans l'édito (une manoeuvre vraiment peu subtile d'interdire la contestation du Leader Suprême Ivan "El Zorro de Plata" Gaudé), je le fais ici. L'édito du no 359 comporte une coquille : on écrit Seveso, pas Sevezo.


Pourtant tu indiques toi-même la raison: il signe ses éditos d'un Z  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Cette nuit est intervenue une mise à jour importante qui a rendu (enfin) responsive toutes les pages du site et corrigé pas mal de bugs et défauts dans notre système d'import des contenus (pas très spectaculaire pour vous, mais pour nous ça veut dire beaucoup). On en a profité pour rajouter la barre de navigation latérale qui manquait sur la page "Le Gratuit".
Tout le monde pourra profiter pleinement du site sur sa tablette ou son téléphone cet été, ouf.

La liste des améliorations est encore longue et vos suggestions ont été notées, n'ayez crainte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Puisqu'on ne peut pas signaler des bouts de texte dans l'édito (une manoeuvre vraiment peu subtile d'interdire la contestation du Leader Suprême Ivan "El Zorro de Plata" Gaudé), je le fais ici. L'édito du no 359 comporte une coquille : on écrit Seveso, pas Sevezo.


Merci, c'est corrigé (mais ce n'est pas moi qui écrit l'édito).

----------


## Anonyme210226

Mea culpa dans ce cas.  :Red:

----------


## Bah

Au lieu d'avoir un lien "hébergez vos photos" qui amène sur une page disant que l'outil n'existe plus et qu'il faut dorénavant utiliser tof.cx, ce serait pas plus malin de remplacer le lien et de le faire direct aller sur tof.cx ? Non ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

On peut aussi reparler de l'outil de calcul de conso électrique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

Sinon, y aurait-il la possibilité de séparer les test de jeux sur téléphone dans une autre rubrique, genre "test jeux sur téléphone" ( ::ninja:: )? Je viens de réaliser qu'en fait la rubrique "test brefs" comporte aussi des tests PC, je pensais qu'il n'y avait que de l'Android/iOS, du coup je la fuyait comme la peste...
Et merci Ivan Le Fou (et tout le monde, d'ailleurs) pour toutes ces mises à jour!  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Au lieu d'avoir un lien "hébergez vos photos" qui amène sur une page disant que l'outil n'existe plus et qu'il faut dorénavant utiliser tof.cx, ce serait pas plus malin de remplacer le lien et de le faire direct aller sur tof.cx ? Non ?


Où avez-vous vu ce lien coupable ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Dans le chapô du forum je suppose :

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Les tout petits en gris, là? Tsss.

----------


## acdctabs

C'est le seul lien que je connaisse d'ailleurs, j'étais surpris qu'il ne soit pas mis à jour.

----------


## Wulfstan

Désolé si cela a déjà été signalé, mais est-ce normal que j'ai toujours l'icône circulaire cassée :

----------


## Bah

> C'est le seul lien que je connaisse d'ailleurs


Moi aussi. Depuis le forum (qui est la principale utilisation de cet hébergement d'image pour moi) c'est le seul lien qui existe il me semble.
Sinon j'ai vu que le lien était sur la page d'accueil tout tout en bas. Je scroll jamais complètement en bas d'une page aussi longue moi. Sauf si je cherche spécifiquement un truc qui se trouve souvent là en bas (les contacts en gros).

----------


## acdctabs

Tout pareil.

----------


## Spoilt

Coucou !

J'viens de remarquer un truc assez emmerdant : après lecture du test de Project Wingman, j'ai voulu "fav" l'article. A partir de là, c'est devenu un cauchemar.
Ne voyant pas de lien "ajouter aux favoris" en bas de l'article, j'ai dû utiliser un de mes doigts (l'index, en fait) pour donner deux coups de molette vers le haut, pour enfin voir et cliquer sur le bouton recherché.
Mais l'histoire ne s'arrête pas là, puisque le bouton sus-nommé provoque un rechargement de la page, et nous laisse, penauds, en haut de page. Mon index, déjà bien fatigué, a dû travailler de nouveau pour atteindre le bas de l'article et pouvoir sélectionner l'article suivant.

TL;DR : Serait-il possible de rajouter les actions "Ajouter à mes favoris" et "Offrir cet article à un ami." en bas de l'article ?
De plus, ça m'étonne de voir que ces actions nécessitent un rechargement de la page, alors que nous sommes en 2017.

Sinon, j'en profite pour vous remercier, vos articles sont tous très plaisants à lire <3

----------


## Jyel

Salut !

En lisant l'article sur _Playerunknown's Battlegrounds_ j'ai remarqué un effet bizarre sur la lettrine en survolant le premier mot du paragraphe.
Je ne sais pas si c'est récurrent ou si ce problème a déjà été remarqué, mais je le poste là au cas où.
Et en bonus je met un petit gif du bug, parce qu'une image c'est plus pratique pour visualiser  :



Merci !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut !
> 
> En lisant l'article sur _Playerunknown's Battlegrounds_ j'ai remarqué un effet bizarre sur la lettrine en survolant le premier mot du paragraphe.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est récurrent ou si ce problème a déjà été remarqué, mais je le poste là au cas où.
> Et en bonus je met un petit gif du bug, parce qu'une image c'est plus pratique pour visualiser


Oh joli !
Quel appareil et navigateur svp ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nouvelle mise à jour:
- Création de la page "Les numéros" accessible depuis le menu horizontal en haut, pour facilité la navigation entre les différents numéros de Canard PC: https://www.canardpc.com/numeros
- Update du système d'import interne pour permettre la publication d'un cadeau d'été sous la forme d'un hors-série ré-édité: https://www.canardpc.com/numero/hs22
- Modification de la taille de caractère en version "mobile" (plus gros)
- Modification du process de login pour que les déconnexions ne soient plus systématiques lorsque l'on passe d'un appareil à un autre; il reste des déconnexion mais elles sont liées à des changement de "statut" du compte utilisateur (parution d'un nouveau numéro, par exemple), plus au multi-device.
- Amélioration de la mise en forme du texte des notes de bas de page pour les numéros futurs (non rétroactive malheureusement); la mise en forme des appels de note relève d'un problème plus compliqué lié à l'outil de production éditoriale, pas au site web.
- Rétablissement du mode "nuit" en version mobile (un oubli !).
- Diverses corrections CSS plus ou moins visibles mais bien pénibles à régler.
- Refonte du module d'import et liaison entre le site web et l'outil de production éditoriale (invisible pour vous, critique pour notre système).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Coucou !
> J'viens de remarquer un truc assez emmerdant : après lecture du test de Project Wingman, j'ai voulu "fav" l'article. A partir de là, c'est devenu un cauchemar.
> Ne voyant pas de lien "ajouter aux favoris" en bas de l'article, j'ai dû utiliser un de mes doigts (l'index, en fait) pour donner deux coups de molette vers le haut, pour enfin voir et cliquer sur le bouton recherché.
> Mais l'histoire ne s'arrête pas là, puisque le bouton sus-nommé provoque un rechargement de la page, et nous laisse, penauds, en haut de page. Mon index, déjà bien fatigué, a dû travailler de nouveau pour atteindre le bas de l'article et pouvoir sélectionner l'article suivant.


Une flèche grise en bas à droite d'un article juste avant l'encadré de signature vous permet de remonter direct en haut de la page, mais... vous avez raison, il manque un truc.
Initialement, l'ensemble du pavé de droite comportant la fiche technique et l'ensemble des actions possible devait suivre la lecture jusqu'à se caler en bas de façon à ce que les boutons soient toujours accessibles. Mais Drupal nous fait des misères avec ça et nous n'avons pas encore trouvé de solution. Du coup, sans cela, l'ergonomie est un peu bancale et ça se voit.




> TL;DR : Serait-il possible de rajouter les actions "Ajouter à mes favoris" et "Offrir cet article à un ami." en bas de l'article ?


Ce serait une option si nous ne trouvons pas de solution en effet. Mais c'est crado.




> De plus, ça m'étonne de voir que ces actions nécessitent un rechargement de la page, alors que nous sommes en 2017.


Inconvénient de notre volonté de ne pas surcharger la page avec des bidouilles technique pour faciliter beaucoup de choses par ailleurs. C'est agaçant, je suis d'accord avec vous.




> Sinon, j'en profite pour vous remercier, vos articles sont tous très plaisants à lire <3


C'est très gentil, merci de votre soutien!

----------


## shlagevuk

> J'ai un soucis au niveau de liaison de compte entre la boutique et le forum/site web. Ce dernier me considère comme n'ayant pas d'abonnement alors que c'est le cas sur la boutique, du coup pas de cpc online


Je reposte ici, à la suggestion de Frypo.
Je peux au besoin poster le contenu des cookies ou autre informations côté client s'il y a besoin.

----------


## Calys

> publication d'un cadeau d'été sous la forme d'un hors-série ré-édité: https://www.canardpc.com/numero/hs22


Merci  ::wub:: 

J'avais pas réussi à le trouver chez mon marchand de journaux celui là.

Est-ce que vous prévoyez une formule d'abonnement numérique qui inclura les hors série ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Désolé si cela a déjà été signalé, mais est-ce normal que j'ai toujours l'icône circulaire cassée :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/07/24/4864...3330b2fea8.jpg


Bonjour, est-ce un bug ?

----------


## acdctabs

It's a feature !

----------


## srombauts

> Nouvelle mise à jour:
> - [...]
> - Modification du process de login pour que les déconnexions ne soient plus systématiques lorsque l'on passe d'un appareil à un autre; il reste des déconnexion mais elles sont liées à des changement de "statut" du compte utilisateur (parution d'un nouveau numéro, par exemple), plus au multi-device.
> - [...]


Merci pour ces améliorations en tâche de fond, et pour ces notes de versions. Ca doit vous faire un peu bizarre/être très intéressant d'être un peu dans la peau d'un petit studio indé, essayer de tenir compte des avis (divergents) et tenir suffisamment informée votre communauté  ::): 




> Inconvénient de notre volonté de ne pas surcharger la page avec des bidouilles technique pour faciliter beaucoup de choses par ailleurs. C'est agaçant, je suis d'accord avec vous.


A mon humble avis, maintenant que les déco intempestives sont résolues, ce rechargement de pages sur j'aime/vote/don est probablement le point le plus irritant (en fait j'évite d'utiliser ces fonctions à cause de ça, dommage je trouve)

Encore un grand merci, j'adore toujours autant vous lire, vos tests, vos dossiers, vos opinions tranchées, et aussi parfois vos mea-culpa qui renforcent votre crédibilité !

----------


## PikPik

J'ai une suggestion que je pense simple: pour compenser le manque d'app, je fais des raccourcis sur mon Launcher Android. Dans Chrome Mobile: Menu puis "Ajouter à l'écran d'accueil".
Sur Les Jours par ex (autre très bon média en ligne sans app) ça fait un très joli raccourci avec une jolie icone.
Chez vous ça fait un truc caca avec un C.
Je pense que c'est du à la favicon:



> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/themes/canardpc/images/favicon21.ico" type="image/vnd.microsoft.icon" />


(.ico moche)
vs



> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="57x57" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-57x57.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="60x60" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-60x60.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="72x72" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-72x72.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="76x76" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-76x76.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="114x114" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-114x114.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="120x120" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-120x120.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="144x144" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-144x144.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="152x152" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-152x152.png"/>
> <link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="180x180" href="/img/favicon/apple-touch-icon-180x180.png"/>
> ...


Plein de PNG dans plein de tailles et apple-touch-icon qui je crois fais la diff.

Possible à faire ? C'est facile et statique...
Merci !

----------


## PikPik

Sinon:
- ce serait top de pouvoir distinguer les tests mobiles des autres. C'est le cas dans la navigation en bas d'article mais pas dans le sommaire.
- je comprends que c'est compliqué le moteur tout ça mais il me semble que l'ancien site avait des fiches par jeu qui n'était pas si mal.

----------


## Jisss

Bonjour les canards,
Une petite question : si je m'abonne au site, l'accès aux articles payants sera-t'il immédiat ou devrais-je attendre le retour de vacance de la rédaction pour qu'ils valident la commande ?
Merci par avance pour vos lumières

----------


## Izual

Ce sera immédiat.  ::):

----------


## Jisss

Super, merci  :Bath:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je reposte ici, à la suggestion de Frypo.
> Je peux au besoin poster le contenu des cookies ou autre informations côté client s'il y a besoin.


Zut. Je vous ai envoyé un MP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, est-ce un bug ?


Pour une raison que j'ignore le site n'aime pas le format de votre image. Est-ce du .bmp ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon:
> - ce serait top de pouvoir distinguer les tests mobiles des autres. C'est le cas dans la navigation en bas d'article mais pas dans le sommaire.


C'est assez simple, en fait c'était le cas au début puis on a voulu rassembler tous les test courts (mobile et autres) pour des questions de présentation. Mais comme vous n'êtes pas seul à vous en plaindre, ce n'était peut-être pas une bonne idée.




> - je comprends que c'est compliqué le moteur tout ça mais il me semble que l'ancien site avait des fiches par jeu qui n'était pas si mal.


Ce n'est pas "compliqué" en réalité, c'est juste que ça veut dire mettre en place une base de données des jeux. Et tenir une telle base à jour, c'est un travail extrêmement pénible qui demande que tout le monde perde du temps ou que quelqu'un soit embauché pour ce faire, or c'est assez largement inutile puisque d'autres sites le font déjà bien mieux que nous ne le ferons jamais. Donc nous avons choisi pour des raisons économiques et de santé mentale de ne pas le faire. (la base de du très ancien site n'était d'ailleurs plus mise à jour correctement depuis des lustres).

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour une raison que j'ignore le site n'aime pas le format de votre image. Est-ce du .bmp ?


Non, du jpg, et l'icône a toujours été cassée, malgré les 7 ou 8 avatars différents que j'ai pu avoir (toujours en jpg). Je viens d'en changer, et le résultat est le même (quelque soit le navigateur utilisé, Chrome, Firefox, Opera, sans plugin). Cela viendrait de mon compte ?

Edit : je viens de tester la même image convertie en png, et ça ne change rien.

----------


## Redlight

Coucou,

On doit toujours se reconnecter trop régulièrement à notre compte sur le nouveau site. Une ETA pour la résolution de ce bug ?

----------


## Nicolus

Entre le topic KS ( fermé) et le lien pour le suivant fermé (aussi) c'est ici que je dois manifester ma joie.

Le pot pour le 20 d'honneurs a été fixé.

Bon cpc redac c'est quoi votre whisky préféré? MP pour réponse.  Assurée dans la limite des mes moyens.

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai remarqué que les coupures de mot dans les news (principalement sur les telex il me semble) est un poil agressive sur firefox, je l'ai remarqué sur mobile, mais ça le fait aussi sur desktop. Par contre ça ne le fait pas sous Vivaldi et chromium.

Dans la capture suivante on peu voir que ça va jusqu'à couper "le" en deux. du coup c'est un peu perturbant à la lecture.

----------


## Pinkipou

Please, don't be so nice with them. The truth is their english is totally awful, they write it like a spanish cow !

----------


## Eek a mousse

Coin les Canards !!  :;): 

Bon c'est sans doute pas un bug , mais au pire y a suggestion  ::): 

J'utilise depuis un moment * Imgur* comme hébergeur d'images temporaire quand je veux agrémenter un post sur CPC.
Mais les images que je met dans le forum disparaissent  chez moi dés le lendemain. ( je ne les voit plus quand je relis le post )

Le lien est toujours bien là, mais je ne vois plus l'image.
Et du coup je ne sais pas non plus si les autres Canards les voient.

Une idée du problème?
Un réglage a faire dans les options CPC ?
Utiliser autre chose que le BBcode?
Un réglage a faire depuis Imgur ?

Je trouve Imgur assez confortable et rapide à utiliser, mais si vous avez des conseils pour un autre hosteur d'images pratique , je suis preneur.  :;): 
( Dans la catégorie non payant , je m'en sert juste pour transférer , pas vraiment comme catalogue )

Merci !

----------


## Frypolar

Imgur bloque les requêtes venant d’autres sites quand il s’agit d’envoyer simplement l’image. Officiellement c’est à cause des ToS car il y a une section achats/ventes sur le forum mais c’est bidon vu que reddit n’est pas bloqué. Officieusement c’est pour pousser les gens à aller sur la page complète, avec commentaires, pour que les gens participent.

Comme solutions tu peux :
utiliser une extension comme Referrer Control pour qu’imgur ne sache pas que la requête vient d’une autre page.configurer ton navigateur pour qu’il ne dise plus d’où proviennent les requêtes (par contre dans ce cas c’est général, pas ciblé). Sur Firefox il faut mettre network.http.sendRefererHeader à 1 ou 0.utiliser tof.cx au lieu d’imgur.

----------


## acdctabs

> utiliser tof.cx au lieu d’imgur.


Best solution !  ::):

----------


## Calys

> [*]utiliser tof.cx au lieu d’imgur.[/list]





> Best solution !


+1000  ::): 

Les deux premières solutions te permettrons de voir les images, mais les autres canards ne les verront pas.

----------


## Eek a mousse

> Utiliser TOF.CX....


Ah ben lolilol !!! 
Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait un hébergeur CPC !
Je vais tester cet atelier du coup.

Grand merci les Canards  :;):

----------


## Killmeplease

Bonsoir je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit mais je rencontre actuellement un "bug" (ou pas)  sous Firefox, le skin du forum (la mise en page,je sais pas comment on appelle ça exactement) a disparu pour laissé place a un truc tout blanc et bleu Vbulletin peux agréable. Le problème ne se pose pas sous edge mais bon ça m'embête de devoir changer de navigateur pour venir lire le forum. Des idées sur comment résoudre ce ptit soucis ?

----------


## Calys

> Bonsoir je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit mais je rencontre actuellement un "bug" (ou pas)  sous Firefox, le skin du forum (la mise en page,je sais pas comment on appelle ça exactement) a disparu pour laissé place a un truc tout blanc et bleu Vbulletin peux agréable. Le problème ne se pose pas sous edge mais bon ça m'embête de devoir changer de navigateur pour venir lire le forum. Des idées sur comment résoudre ce ptit soucis ?


Tout en bas à gauche de la page tu cliques sur "X86" et sélectionne "Styles standard" -> CPC  :;):

----------


## Killmeplease

Merci  :;):  c'est redevenu normal

----------


## Alab

Ya un topic pour parler de tof.cx ? Parce qu'hier j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes pour upload des trucs dessus.  ::unsure::

----------


## Uddasa

Je vous remonte un bug que j'ai depuis le début et que j'espérais voir corrigé à la sortie de beta.
Le menu latéral s'affiche par-dessus le texte en fonction de la largeur de la fenêtre.
Rien de spécial pour le reproduire, avec Chrome il suffit de jouer avec la largeur de la fenêtre pour le voir.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Sinon, le lien "Hébergez vos photos" tout en haut de la page des forums renvoie toujours vers l'ancien "http://tof.canardpc.com/", qui en plus a le culot de nous dire "Comment ? Vous êtes encore là ?!". Le bougre impertinent. Avec le macaron "Beta" et une belle pub google en prime  ::lol:: .

----------


## Nono

*Suggestion d'amélioration :*

au niveau du sommaire, prévoir à proximité de chaque titre d'article qui permettrait de le marquer comme lu, en un clic.

Cela permettrait de synchroniser facilement la lecture du site, par rapport à ce qu'on a lu dans le magazine papier.

----------


## Zodex

EDIT - Non, rien.

----------


## lupus85

Salut et merci infiniment pour cette version web du magazine.

J'aurais une remarque, et je ne pense pas qu'elle ait été déjà formulée ou alors j'ai mal regardé.

Je me sers souvent de la fonction "Ajouter aux favoris" pour garder en mémoire tous les jeux qui m'intéressent ou pourraient m'intéresser. Comme ça, quand j'en finis un, hop, je vais voir dans ma petite liste et je confronte sévèrement les différents articles pour faire mon choix. Or, je me rends compte ce jour que l'interface ne garde en mémoire... que 4 favoris (à moins que je m'y prenne mal). J'ai donc perdu toutes mes pages sélectionnées des derniers mois sans m'en rendre compte. Il n'y aurait pas moyen d'en stocker à l'infini ?

Remerciements et amour.

----------


## Wulfstan

Je trouve le serveur vraiment, vraiment lent. Lorsque j'essaye d'ouvrir quatre ou cinq pages d'affilée, elles mettent parfois plus d'une minute à se charger complètement.

Est-ce que le serveur ne serait pas sous-dimensionné ?

----------


## Wulfstan

On ne peut pas signaler des erreurs ou fautes d'orthographes dans l'édito ou les news comme on peut le faire dans les articles.

(dans l'édito du 365, Team Bravo est utilisée une fois à la place de Team Alpha)

----------


## gros_bidule

+1, un système de soumission de correction à la NextINpact serait top  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> (dans l'édito du 365, Team Bravo est utilisée une fois à la place de Team Alpha)


 ::O:  La vache, rien ne t'échappe toi!

----------


## Bah

> Sinon, le lien "Hébergez vos photos" tout en haut de la page des forums renvoie toujours vers l'ancien "http://tof.canardpc.com/", qui en plus a le culot de nous dire "Comment ? Vous êtes encore là ?!". Le bougre impertinent. Avec le macaron "Beta" et une belle pub google en prime .


Apparemment, ça leur en touche une sans bouger l'autre




> Au lieu d'avoir un lien "hébergez vos photos" qui amène sur une page disant que l'outil n'existe plus et qu'il faut dorénavant utiliser tof.cx, ce serait pas plus malin de remplacer le lien et de le faire direct aller sur tof.cx ? Non ?





> Les tout petits en gris, là? Tsss.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je trouve le serveur vraiment, vraiment lent. Lorsque j'essaye d'ouvrir quatre ou cinq pages d'affilée, elles mettent parfois plus d'une minute à se charger complètement.
> 
> Est-ce que le serveur ne serait pas sous-dimensionné ?


Apparemment ça a pas mal pédalé vendredi en effet. Vous avez toujours le problème ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On ne peut pas signaler des erreurs ou fautes d'orthographes dans l'édito ou les news comme on peut le faire dans les articles.
> 
> (dans l'édito du 365, Team Bravo est utilisée une fois à la place de Team Alpha)


Vi, ce sont des contenus traités de façon particulière, du coup le système ne fonctionne pas sur ces pages. Merci pour le signalement c'est corrigé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut et merci infiniment pour cette version web du magazine.


Pas de quoi, merci à vous.




> Or, je me rends compte ce jour que l'interface ne garde en mémoire... que 4 favoris (à moins que je m'y prenne mal). J'ai donc perdu toutes mes pages sélectionnées des derniers mois sans m'en rendre compte. Il n'y aurait pas moyen d'en stocker à l'infini ?


Ils ne sont pas perdus ! c'est juste que... vous n'y avez pas accès. On comptait sur le moteur de recherche pour créer des fonctions remontant facilement ce genre de choses mais c'est plus compliqué que prévu. On y travaille.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Apparemment ça a pas mal pédalé vendredi en effet. Vous avez toujours le problème ?


Non, pas à l'instant.

Mais cela n'était pas la première fois cependant, ça arrive parfois quand j'ouvre plusieurs pages d'affilée pour trouver des chouineurs.  ::):

----------


## lupus85

> On y travaille.


Merci !

----------


## Niko844

Il m'est impossible de me connecter au site depuis les vacances d'été, contrairement au forum.

Le message suivant s'affiche systématiquement après l'identification_ The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later._

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il m'est impossible de me connecter au site depuis les vacances d'été, contrairement au forum.
> 
> Le message suivant s'affiche systématiquement après l'identification_ The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later._


Je vous ai envoyé un MP, j'essaye de résoudre votre problème.

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

Du nouveau concernant une "centralisation" des chouinages ?

Des bisous mais pas trop.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Sucrée  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Pholles59

Bon, rien à faire je n'y arrive pas. Cela fait deux trois mois que je ne lis plus aucun article sur le site car je n'arrive plus à utiliser le script Enhanced CPC (via Tampermonkey). Et je trouve la police (de base) vraiment, mais alors vraiment illisible (je n'comprends même pas comment ça a pu être validé tellement c'est contre ergonomique - sans parler du mode nuit atroce, qui pique les yeux). 
Sincèrement je ne sais pas comment font les gens, mais je n'y arrive pas, malheureusement. J'espère que cette question sera vite réglée, mais ça commence à faire quelques mois que ça dur.  ::zzz::

----------


## moimadmax

> J'ai remarqué que les coupures de mot dans les news (principalement sur les telex il me semble) est un poil agressive sur firefox, je l'ai remarqué sur mobile, mais ça le fait aussi sur desktop. Par contre ça ne le fait pas sous Vivaldi et chromium.
> 
> Dans la capture suivante on peu voir que ça va jusqu'à couper "le" en deux. du coup c'est un peu perturbant à la lecture.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/13/85d3...24fba94cdb.png


En plus de mon problème de coupure de mot, je pense qu'il y a un os avec la gestion des mots de passe.
Car j'ai modifié il y a quelque jours mon mot de passe sur le forum, mais je dois encore taper l'ancien sur le site pour me connecter. Mais si on veut changer le mot de passe en passant par le site ça ramène sur la page du forum.  ::blink::

----------


## Redlight

Quand est ce que je vais plus avoir à me connecter à chaque fois que je veux consulter le site ? C'est assez ennuyant à force et ça n'a toujours pas été solutionné.

----------


## Netsabes

Normalement c'est résolu, le cookie dure environ trois semaines. Est-ce que tu n'utilises pas un favori resté un http ? (il faut être en https pour la connexion)

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Hello.

Petite remarque : les lettrines ne sont pas très lisibles en mode nuit.

Exemple :

----------


## tuxlu

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un problème, le site Canard PC me dit que je ne suis pas abonné,
alors que la boutique Presse Non-Stop me confirme que je le suis encore pour quelques mois.

Qui plus est, quelques étranges petits problèmes-: le site m'indique que je suis inscrit depuis aujourd’hui même,
et j'ai du me connecter deux fois au site: la première fois il n'a pas accepté mon mot de passe, la 2 ème si!

Désolé si j'écris au mauvais endroit, j'ai également envoyé un message sur le support de la boutique,
mais la dernière fois que je leur ai envoyé une demande de renseignement, je n'ai pas eu de réponse...
(peut être un problème de ma boite mail, faut que je vérifie!)

Voilà, merci de votre aide, j'espère que ça sera vite corrigé, j'ai hâte de lire le nouveau Canard PC!

----------


## Zohar

> Normalement c'est résolu, le cookie dure environ trois semaines. Est-ce que tu n'utilises pas un favori resté un http ? (il faut être en https pour la connexion)


Je m'incruste dans la conversation mais j'ai le même problème, et mon bookmark pointe bien vers le site en https.

----------


## Wulfstan

Est-ce normal que le mode nuit saute également de temps à autre ?

Je me suis connecté hier au site en https, j'ai activé le mode nuit, et en revenant ce soir il était désactivé. Alors que je n'ai effacé aucun cookie ou effectué aucune action particulière.

----------


## Norghaal

Bonjour les canards, 

Impossible de me connecter sur le site aujourd’hui. ::cry:: 

Chrome me renvoie le message suivant : 



> Cette page ne fonctionne pas
> www.canardpc.com n'a envoyé aucune donnée.
> ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE


Cela ne fonctionne pas non plus avec FF ou Edge. 

En désespoir de cause, j’ai testé avec mon smartphone mais ce n'est pas mieux.

Suis-je le seul dans le cas?

----------


## Eradan

Firefox ESR 52.3 64bits




> Échec de la connexion sécurisée
> 
> La connexion avec le serveur a été réinitialisée pendant le chargement de la page.
> 
>     La page que vous essayez de consulter ne peut pas être affichée car l’authenticité des données reçues ne peut être vérifiée.
>     Veuillez contacter les propriétaires du site web pour les informer de ce problème.
> 
> En savoir plus…
> 
> Signaler les erreurs similaires pour aider Mozilla à identifier et bloquer les sites malveillants

----------


## Izual

Oui, le problème a l'air de toucher pas mal de gens. Les plus hautes autorités ont été prévenues, on règle ça dès que possible.

----------


## Orhin



----------


## Izual

Voilà, c'est réparé !  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un problème, le site Canard PC me dit que je ne suis pas abonné,
> alors que la boutique Presse Non-Stop me confirme que je le suis encore pour quelques mois.
> 
> Qui plus est, quelques étranges petits problèmes-: le site m'indique que je suis inscrit depuis aujourd’hui même,
> et j'ai du me connecter deux fois au site: la première fois il n'a pas accepté mon mot de passe, la 2 ème si!
> Voilà, merci de votre aide, j'espère que ça sera vite corrigé, j'ai hâte de lire le nouveau Canard PC!


Bonjour, on regarde ça tout de suite !

----------


## Norghaal

> Voilà, c'est réparé !



Je confirme que ça fonctionne pour moi, merci pour la rapidité de l'intervention!  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Normalement c'est résolu, le cookie dure environ trois semaines. Est-ce que tu n'utilises pas un favori resté un http ? (il faut être en https pour la connexion)


5 jours après m'être connecté je dois de nouveau me connecter.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> 5 jours après m'être connecté je dois de nouveau me connecter.


Bonjour, comme indiqué ici: 
"Modification du process de login pour que les déconnexions ne soient plus systématiques lorsque l'on passe d'un appareil à un autre; il reste des déconnexion mais elles sont liées à des changement de "statut" du compte utilisateur (parution d'un nouveau numéro, par exemple), plus au multi-device".

Si durant les 5 jours que vous mentionnez, un numéro est paru (le 15 normalement), c'est normal. Pas idéal, j'en conviens, mais normal. Après tout dépend aussi beaucoup de la façon dont votre navigateur gère la chose et de vos règlages par rapport aux cookies.

----------


## Coeur2canard

Salut CPC,
Je lis de temps en temps mais je ne viens habituellement jamais troubler la quiétude des ouailles de Canard PC, mais alors là quand même. Sur le site, je me plais à mettre des articles en favori, dans l'optique d'y revenir plus tard, de me garder des petits jeux sous le coude, etc.
Mais il n'y a aucune page pour voir ses favoris! On peut voir les derniers favoris, mais on peut se gratter (prrr prrr) pour les plus anciens. 
Alors je sais que vous voulez garder cette structure en mode magazine, et ça me va très bien. Mais est-ce que ça doit vouloir dire virer certaines fonctionnalités hyper standard? Dans le même genre un moteur de recherche un tout petit peu bien foutu ce serait pas piqué des hannetons : sélectionner un genre, une note minimum, une date, etc. 
Je sais que vous n'avez pas l'objectif de devenir une base de données sur les jeux, mais je trouve que vous nous privez un peu artificiellement de trucs juste super pratiques... et standards. Alors gardez votre jolie présentation découpée en magazine mais filez moi un accès à mes favoris (que diable).

----------


## rickylovenuts

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un problème, le site Canard PC me dit que je ne suis pas abonné,
> alors que la boutique Presse Non-Stop me confirme que je le suis encore pour quelques mois.



Bonjour ! J'ai exactement le même problème depuis un bon moment maintenant  ::): 

Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut CPC,
> Je lis de temps en temps mais je ne viens habituellement jamais troubler la quiétude des ouailles de Canard PC, mais alors là quand même. Sur le site, je me plais à mettre des articles en favori, dans l'optique d'y revenir plus tard, de me garder des petits jeux sous le coude, etc.
> Mais il n'y a aucune page pour voir ses favoris! On peut voir les derniers favoris, mais on peut se gratter (prrr prrr) pour les plus anciens.


Oui oui, ce n'est pas du tout une volonté fasciste de notre part. Et les problèmes des favoris et du moteur de recherche sont intimement liés, comme j'avais expliqué là: on comptait sur le moteur de recherche pour créer des fonctions remontant facilement ce genre de choses mais c'est plus compliqué que prévu.

----------


## cailloux

Bonjour, depuis la MAJ de firefox (V55.0.3 64 verges)je dois en permanence et de manière aléatoire me reconnecter au forum avec un message : le site n'est pas sécurisé essayez avec https://... J'ai beau effacer les MDP sauvegardés il veut rien entendre.

Je sais pas si ça vient de vous (en fait je pense que non) mais bon on sait jamais.

----------


## Redlight

> Bonjour, comme indiqué ici: 
> "Modification du process de login pour que les déconnexions ne soient plus systématiques lorsque l'on passe d'un appareil à un autre; il reste des déconnexion mais elles sont liées à des changement de "statut" du compte utilisateur (parution d'un nouveau numéro, par exemple), plus au multi-device".
> 
> Si durant les 5 jours que vous mentionnez, un numéro est paru (le 15 normalement), c'est normal. Pas idéal, j'en conviens, mais normal. Après tout dépend aussi beaucoup de la façon dont votre navigateur gère la chose et de vos règlages par rapport aux cookies.


Je dois encore me reconnecter. Je vais vérifier sur chrome depuis chez moi si ça me le fait également je m'y suis connecté il y a peu, je suis actuellement sur firefox (boulot). Mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir une quelconque restrictions concernant mes cookies (ma connexion au forum est parfaitement maintenue peu importe le poste ou le navigateur).

J'en profite pour demander, lorsque l'on lis les news, on peut cliquer dessus pour ouvrir un menu contextuel de partage, mais comment je vire ce surlignement de cette news ?

----------


## Coeur2canard

> Oui oui, ce n'est pas du tout une volonté fasciste de notre part. Et les problèmes des favoris et du moteur de recherche sont intimement liés, comme j'avais expliqué là: on comptait sur le moteur de recherche pour créer des fonctions remontant facilement ce genre de choses mais c'est plus compliqué que prévu.


Effectivement j'ai eu peur que vous ne soyez tous devenus une bande de gros nazis voulant nous interdire de relire nos articles préférés, me voilà rassuré. Il me suffit de savoir que vous êtes dessus, j'attendrai donc patiemment l'arrivée de mes favoris un de ces 4 matins.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Salut CPC,
> Je lis de temps en temps mais je ne viens habituellement jamais troubler la quiétude des ouailles de Canard PC, mais alors là quand même. Sur le site, je me plais à mettre des articles en favori, dans l'optique d'y revenir plus tard, de me garder des petits jeux sous le coude, etc.
> Mais il n'y a aucune page pour voir ses favoris! On peut voir les derniers favoris, mais on peut se gratter (prrr prrr) pour les plus anciens. 
> Alors je sais que vous voulez garder cette structure en mode magazine, et ça me va très bien. Mais est-ce que ça doit vouloir dire virer certaines fonctionnalités hyper standard? Dans le même genre un moteur de recherche un tout petit peu bien foutu ce serait pas piqué des hannetons : sélectionner un genre, une note minimum, une date, etc. 
> Je sais que vous n'avez pas l'objectif de devenir une base de données sur les jeux, mais je trouve que vous nous privez un peu artificiellement de trucs juste super pratiques... et standards. Alors gardez votre jolie présentation découpée en magazine mais filez moi un accès à mes favoris (que diable).


Si ça t'intéresse je suis en train de programmer la génération d'un index de tous les jeux testés, et donc possibilité de filtrer par à peu près tout ce que tu veux. Voir le lien en signature (je ne m'étendrai pas plus sur le forum, si tu veux plus d'infos on peut voir ça par MP, y'a déjà quelques canards avec qui je teste ça et les retours ne sont pas mauvais).
 :^_^:

----------


## Mans

Coin coin, le site est down ce matin ?
Edit: j'ai pas eu de chance, c'est revenu  ::):

----------


## MadBoZo

Ya que moi qui ait des soucis pour afficher des articles et le site ? Je galère depuis ce matin, impression d'être revenu en 56k xD

----------


## gros_bidule

Idem, c'est très lent depuis hier soir (tard).

[edit] ils en parlent sur le twitter CPC. Normal donc  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Je dois encore me reconnecter. Je vais vérifier sur chrome depuis chez moi si ça me le fait également je m'y suis connecté il y a peu, je suis actuellement sur firefox (boulot). Mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir une quelconque restrictions concernant mes cookies (ma connexion au forum est parfaitement maintenue peu importe le poste ou le navigateur).
> 
> J'en profite pour demander, lorsque l'on lis les news, on peut cliquer dessus pour ouvrir un menu contextuel de partage, mais comment je vire ce surlignement de cette news ?


De nouveau ma session a expiré.

----------


## trex

Bonjour, j'en profite, mais ça a peut être déjà été dit, que le lien vers l'hebergeur d'image CPC n'est plus le bon puisqu'il pointe vers (http://tof.canardpc.com/) ou lieu de (https://tof.cx/). (je précise, les liens tout en haut depuis la page du forum).

----------


## Bah

::lol:: 

Ca a été remonté 4 fois et la réponse en gros fut que ce lien était tellement anecdotique qu'il semblait pas y avoir besoin de le changer. Bon, par contre ça aurait probablement pris moins de temps d effectivement le changer que de répondre au message...

----------


## Gobbopathe

Perso je me suis fait encore avoir hier soir aussi

----------


## Zodex

Il y a un truc qui serait chouette concernant la lecture du mag sur le site, ça serait d'avoir le sommaire en permanence à gauche, genre en bandeau vertical. Car quand je lis le mag, j'aimerais pouvoir sauter un test sans avoir à cliquer sur "test suivant", puis scroller la page en bas pour re-cliquer sur "test suivant". Il y a des tests qui ne m'intéressent absolument pas, par exemple celui de Dragon Ball, et cela serait plus confortable pour le lecteur de pouvoir sauter un test sans trop de clics. (Aussi, au cas ou j'ai déjà lu un test ou un article pendant la rédaction du mag').

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Accessoirement, les chapitres du dossier FEFFS (membre du EFFFF  ::ninja:: ) (cool que vous soyez partenaires au passage) sont encore dans le désordre, ça a l'air bien de chaud faire un dossier ordonné sur le mag numérique.  :tired: 

Sinon très bon mag et articles très agréables à lire, comme d'hab'!

----------


## Wulfstan

> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je pense personnellement qu'il y aurait pas mal de choses à revoir niveau ergonomie, surtout point de vue lecture sur PC.

Sinon à l'instant, serveur très lent, les pages mettent plus d'une minute à se charger complètement.  ::(:

----------


## gros_bidule

c2e, si vous voulez lire vos mags hors-ligne, et avec un menu flottant  :;): 
Je suis preneur de tout retour. Pour les questions ça sera par MP uniquement.

----------


## pistoul57

Il serait bon de rajouter des liens renvoyant à des rubriques. Je m'explique: j'ai lu un article de la rubrique Download. Et puis je me suis souvenu que j'avais déjà lu par le passé un article de cette même rubrique concernant un logiciel similaire. J'ai donc tout naturellement cherché un lien renvoyant à cette rubrique, dans l'espoir d'avoir une liste reprenant tous les articles publiés. Mais non. Pas trouvé. Dépression.Drogue. Déchéance.

----------


## lupus85

Pour évoquer un sujet plus global et épineux, je rêverais que ce nouvel élan du mag pose la question de la pertinence des notes. J'ai mis quelques années à m'habituer à votre système de notation (10 et 9 = génial ; 8 = bon jeu ; 7 = bof mais de toute façon les fans vont acheter ; 6 = lacunes rédhibitoires ; 0-5 = nul), et aujourd'hui je me demande si un petit logo genre "Télérama" ne permettrait pas de mieux rendre compte de votre sentiment sur un jeu. 

Je parie que ça a déjà fait l'objet de plein de débats internes.

----------


## gros_bidule

Même si la redac dit depuis longtemps qu'elle n'aime pas le principe des notes et incite à lire l'avis, je pense qu'avoir une note permet de se faire de la pub gratos.
En effet, lorsqu'un jeu affiche fièrement "noté 9/10 dans CanardPC", ça montre que le mag fait partie des références du milieu. Même si on vois plus souvent des noms de magazines ou sites anglophones.

----------


## tuxlu

Bonjour,

est ce que ça serait possible d'avoir les photos des news Hardware sur le site?
et, plus accessoirement, même si je ne sais pas trop ou il serait possible de bien les placer,
les petits Telex en haut de chaque page de news, qui sont toujours très sympas!

----------


## gros_bidule

Les Telex rigolos, +1 !!!!!  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Salut,
Quand on "offre un article à un ami", peut-on avoir une confirmation (ou, le cas échéant, un message d'erreur si ça ne passe pas)? Je viens d'essayer d'offrir le test de Shadow of War à Molina, et il semble qu'il ne l'ait point reçu. Ou est ce qu'il y a un délai? Ou une FAQ, au cas ou cette question ait déjà été posé?
Merci.

EDIT - Faites pas attention, j'avais écrit le pseudo trop vite, sans sélectionner ce que me proposait le moteur de recherche dans le menu déroulant, avec le code et tout. Merci à Aymeeeric pour l'info, et désolé, message inutile du coup.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BEh j'ai un peu le même genre de question: un autre canard m'a offert des coinscoins pour visualiser le test de Shadow Of War, avec un screen de l'opération, , mais je n'ai aucune notif, rien qui n'indique que j'ai obtenu quoi que ce soit, et de toute façon je ne vois même pas de lien sur le site vers le test  :tired: 
Je ne comprends rien à ce site  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> BEh j'ai un peu le même genre de question: un autre canard m'a offert des coinscoins pour visualiser le test de Shadow Of War, avec un screen de l'opération, , mais je n'ai aucune notif, rien qui n'indique que j'ai obtenu quoi que ce soit, et de toute façon je ne vois même pas de lien sur le site vers le test


Peut-être un bug dû au fait que l'article est dans un numéro pas encore publié officiellement. Quel est le pseudo du donneur ? 
L'article est là: https://www.canardpc.com/368/mordor-...e-de-la-guerre. Y avez-vous accès ?
sinon, si le cadeau a été fait correctement vous avez dû recevoir un mail sur l'adresse utilisée pour vous inscrire. Vous avez vérifiez vos spams ?

----------


## Kaelis

Il manquerait pas un encadré sur ce test d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Peut-être un bug dû au fait que l'article est dans un numéro pas encore publié officiellement. Quel est le pseudo du donneur ? 
> L'article est là: https://www.canardpc.com/368/mordor-...e-de-la-guerre. Y avez-vous accès ?
> sinon, si le cadeau a été fait correctement vous avez dû recevoir un mail sur l'adresse utilisée pour vous inscrire. Vous avez vérifiez vos spams ?


Bonjour.
Le pseudo est Aymeeeric. 
Le post en question  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11215552
Je n'ai rien vu dans mes mails persos, j'ai vérifié dans les spams et autres "promotions" au cas où.

----------


## Eradan

Je viens d'essayer: pas de confirmation d'envoi, et j'ai toujours mes trois Bitcoincoins.

----------


## Zodex

Pour info j'ai offert hier l'article (Shadow of War, donc) à deux canards qui l'ont reçu sans soucis. Donc ça ne doit pas venir du fait que le mag' n'a pas été publié...

----------


## Eradan

Ça vient sans doute de Cacao.

----------


## Uddasa

Coucou, au risque de radoter, c'est pour quand la correction du menu latéral qui se superpose au contenu de la page?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Coucou, au risque de radoter, c'est pour quand la correction du menu latéral qui se superpose au contenu de la page?


Normalement c'est corrigé depuis belle lurette.
Sur quel device et quelle résolution vous avez ce problème ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour.
> Le pseudo est Aymeeeric. 
> Le post en question  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11215552
> Je n'ai rien vu dans mes mails persos, j'ai vérifié dans les spams et autres "promotions" au cas où.


Est-ce le donateur a bien validé en cliquant sur le bouton "offrir" ? Parce que sur le screen, il lui reste 3 bitcoincoins donc le don n'a pas été validé.
Et je vois sur le thread que ça a marché pour plusieurs autres.

----------


## Uddasa

> Normalement c'est corrigé depuis belle lurette.
> Sur quel device et quelle résolution vous avez ce problème ?


Testé sur Edge et Chrome Windows. Le bug se produit lorsque le navigateur fait une certaine largeur, par exemple sur mon écran en 1280x1024 j'ai le menu sur le contenu.

Vidéo du problème :

----------


## Zodex

> Normalement c'est corrigé depuis belle lurette.
> Sur quel device et quelle résolution vous avez ce problème ?
> Est-ce le donateur a bien validé en cliquant sur le bouton "offrir" ? Parce que sur le screen, il lui reste 3 bitcoincoins donc le don n'a pas été validé.
> Et je vois sur le thread que ça a marché pour plusieurs autres.


 :tired: 



 :Cafe2: 

EDIT -  ::ninja::

----------


## bobbyjr

> Normalement c'est corrigé depuis belle lurette.
> Sur quel device et quelle résolution vous avez ce problème ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour, je confirme également que j'ai toujours le problème.
Windows 10
Chrome
1336*768
Barre des tâches sur le côté gauche en largeur minimum

https://tof.cx/image/w54v6

----------


## Zodex

Bonsoir,
Dites je viens de me rendre compte que Tof.cx c'est n'importe quoi sur mobile, y'a qu'à moi que ça fait ça? Les menus se chevauchent de partout, c'en est presque indécent. Du coup impossible de me connecter de mon téléphone, je ne peux pas entrer mon pseudo ou mon mdp...
Si il faut je mettrais une capture, si j'y arrive.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu utilises quel navigateur mobile ? Aucun soucis chez moi avec Chrome sous Android 6.
As-tu vidé le cache navigateur ?

----------


## Zodex

> Tu utilises quel navigateur mobile ? Aucun soucis chez moi avec Chrome sous Android 6.
> As-tu vidé le cache navigateur ?


Je suis sous IE sur Windows Phone (oui je sais je cherche un peu la merde aussi  ::ninja:: )
Donc ça vient de ça, même après avoir vidé le cache ça chie.
Bon de toutes façons je comptais changer de téléphone dans 1 ou 2 mois...
Merci pour ta réponse!

----------


## Valenco

> Bonsoir,
> Dites je viens de me rendre compte que Tof.cx c'est n'importe quoi sur mobile, y'a qu'à moi que ça fait ça? Les menus se chevauchent de partout, c'en est presque indécent. Du coup impossible de me connecter de mon téléphone, je ne peux pas entrer mon pseudo ou mon mdp...
> Si il faut je mettrais une capture, si j'y arrive.


J'ai le même problème sur ma tablette avec Opera. J’ai l'impression que c'est suite à une MAJ du navigateur. Pourtant les autres sites s'affichent bien. Du coup, je suis revenu sur le navigateur par défaut de Samsung, même si ça me déplaît.

Edit
Alors, comme d'habitude, j'ai lu trop vite vos messages. Du coup, en faisant plus gaffe, j'ai suivi le conseil de Gros Bidule et j’ai vidé le cache... et tout refonctionne. Alors je dis merci à GrosBidule pour son aide et à Zodex pour avoir soulevé le problème.  ::P: 

Et je retourne lire de travers les autres messages sur cpc et y repondre n'importe quoi.

----------


## Locknroll

> Normalement c'est corrigé depuis belle lurette.
> Sur quel device et quelle résolution vous avez ce problème ?


Le bug persiste également sur firefox dernière version. Il suffit de bouger le côté gauche de la fenêtre du navigateur de droite à gauche pour s'apercevoir que les icônes se placent au dessus des autres div à certains moments. De toute façon cette méthode d'icône en position verticale et absolue dans le squelette du site c'est une fausse bonne idée parce que cette superposition est impossible à résoudre.
C'est bien pour cette raison que toutes les autres sites web font en sorte de coller une barre de navigation fixe en haut durant le scrolle vers le bas.

----------


## zfil

Bonsoir,

Mon compteur de pourcentage de lecture d'un numéro de marche plus, c'est normal docteur ?

----------


## Bobix78

Bonjour, abonné numériquement à Canard PC, des versions PDF d'un numéro entier seraient-elles possibles pour avoir la même mise en page que sur papier ? Ce serait vraiment un plaisir à lire, bien plus agréable que la navigation et la lecture actuelles (déjà bien au point néanmoins). Ce serait vraiment retrouver le plaisir de parcourir votre bimensuel si bien mis en page, sans devoir le feuilleter chez les marchands de journaux.

----------


## zfil

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon compteur de pourcentage de lecture d'un numéro de marche plus, c'est normal docteur ?


Autre chose si on clique sur le bouton "MARQUER COMME LU" en bas de page non seulement ça ne marche pas mais ensuite ça fait disparaitre les boutons "LIRE LE MAGAZINE" et "MARQUER COMME LU" (la div view-footer est vide)

----------


## Zodex

Coucou la rédac',

Vous n'imaginez pas comme c'est plaisant de lire un dossier dans l'ordre, sans avoir à naviguer à droite et à gauche pour lire les chapitres dans leur suit logique. Sérieusement hein, c'est vraiment appréciable, et c'est le premier numéro à proposer ça!
Du coup, merci d'avoir réglé le problème.  :;): 

À moins que l'on ait du bol avec la RNG ce mois-ci et que ça soit un pur hasard que les chapitres soient dans l'ordre de lecture.  ::lol::

----------


## grammaton

Des nouvelles pour la gestion des favoris ?

----------


## oGG

> - est ce que ça serait possible d'avoir un peu plus d'infos pour les tests dans le sommaire, (typiquement le genre du jeu et peut être un screenshot au survol du titre du jeu). Il y a une tripoté de jeux qui sort et dont on ignore l'existence et qui ont un titre obscur, mais savoir que "Mallow Drops" est un jeu de casse tête ça pourrait aider les amateurs du genre à faire de nouvelle découverte.


Je ramène du début du topic cette question, je n'ai pas vu si ça a déjà été répondu. Si les "genres" sont un peu trop obscurs, savoir si c'est des jeux mobiles ou console ça pourrait être intéressant. J'avoue avoir du mal avec la navigation en passant par chaque article, du coup je reviens au sommaire et à part un titre pas toujours clair ça manque d'un peu d'infos pour s'y retrouver.  ::huh::

----------


## Errata

Hey, en perdant mon mot de passe l'autre jour (retrouvé depuis), je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y avait pas de lien pour mener vers une page de récupération en dessous du login : ça manque un peu  ::O:

----------


## Zodex

Bonjour,

Le moteur de recherche du site CPC (pas du forum), il marche comment ? Parce que en tapant "Dirt 4" je tombe sur une new, mais par sur le test d'Ackboo... Obligé d'aller voir sur https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com dans quel numéro il a été testé pour aller lire le test !

----------


## salakis

Salut les chous, 

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, mais il me semblait qu'avec le nouveau site, il y avait une application mag CPC prevue pour android non? Idem pour le forum?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Salut les chous, 

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, mais il me semblait qu'avec le nouveau site, il y avait une application mag CPC prevue pour android non? Idem pour le forum?

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan, le site est compatible mobile mais y'a pas d'appli prévue. Du moins d'après https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nard-pc-online

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai déjà posté ça y'a un moment, mais comme je n'ai pas eu de retour et que c'est assez perturbant, je me permet de reposter.
J'ai remarqué que les coupures de mot dans les news (principalement sur les telex il me semble) est un poil agressive sur firefox, je l'ai remarqué sur mobile, mais ça le fait aussi sur desktop. Par contre ça ne le fait pas sous Vivaldi et chromium.

Dans la capture suivante on peu voir que ça va jusqu'à couper "le" en deux. du coup c'est un peu perturbant à la lecture.



Je lit principalement sur firefox mobile et c'est assez désagréable.

----------


## Pofilo

Je ne sais pas si cette suggestion a déjà été posée (l'outil de recherche ne me l'a pas indiqué en tous cas !).
Je suis abonné à la version Web de CPC depuis peu et je suis étonné de ne pas trouver une fonctionnalité permettant d'indiquer qu'un article est lu.

Il suffirait que sur l'écran principal on retrouve un voyant (rouge si non lu, vert si lu ou inverse ou n'importe) qui serait un petit booléen que l'utilisateur changerait en cliquant sur un bouton "Article Lu" en fin d'article.

C'est peut-être de ma faute, mais j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge et je n'arrive pas forcément à retenir les titres des articles que j'ai lu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En fait il y a 2 couleurs pour les titres des articles sur le sommaire.
Gris clair et gris foncé. C'est très léger et sur certains écrans ça ne se voit même pas.
Ça a déjà été remonté. Plusieurs fois. Depuis le début.

----------


## Uddasa

Et une fois qu'un article est marqué comme lu, pas moyen de le repasser en non-lu (si par erreur t'as cliqué dessus mais que tu veux le lire plus tard).

----------


## PikPik

Bonjour, j'ai peine à croire que je sois le premier à signaler ça mais chez moi les icônes à gauche sur le site débordent à mort sur les titres des articles. C'est très pénible.

Dernier Chrome stable sur Windows 10 FCU. c'est peut-être la résolution qui fait ça ? C'est relou...

----------


## gros_bidule

As-tu vidé ton cache navigateur ?

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai un petit bug graphique sur le test de Mario Odyssey récemment ouvert à tous (je n'ai pas l'habitude de lire les articles en ligne, et n'ai pas suivi les précédents retours sur les bugs) :

Avec chrome, lorsque le browser est en plein écran ou que la fenêtre est relativement large, la pastille avec le dessin du testeur se superpose à la note et au prix, ce qui les rend invisible.

Fenêtre assez large mais pas plein écran :



En plein écran (totalement superposé) :



Par contre, si je rétrécis suffisamment la largeur de la fenêtre, alors la pastille passe sous la note et le prix.

----------


## PikPik

> As-tu vidé ton cache navigateur ?


Je faisais Ctrl+Alt+R, mais au cas où, oui, j'ai vidé. Même résultat, le pb est toujours là. J'ai aussi coupé Adblock au cas où.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> De nombreuses améliorations sont encore à venir et certaines possibilités importantes ne sont pas encore implémentées. Les trois principales sont : 
> - premièrement l’adaptation complète du site aux mobiles et tablettes (pour l’instant le « responsive » n’est optimisé que pour la page d’accueil, les pages articles et news) ; 
> - deuxièmement la connexion entre le site et le forum de façon à pouvoir commenter chaque article paru ; 
> - et enfin troisièmement la gestion des « hauts-faits » (un système idiot de « Succès / Achievements » propres au site). 
> Tout se mettra en place dans les prochaines *semaines*.



Je venais aux nouvelles. Comme je lis le site web plutot que le mag papier, ca serait cool d'avoir des updates  ::):  (Nan parce que les "prochaines semaines" ont l'air en Valve time)

Et niveau suggestion, j'en ai une qui me tient vraiment a cœur: La mise en page a améliorer d'un cran ou deux encore pour arriver au confort du mag. Quelques exemples:
- Le necronomicon du Hardware, que j'ai lu sur mon téléphone. Je me suis bien marré, mais quand un pote m'a montré la mise en page papier a la Cthulhu, j'étais bien triste de pas avoir la version papier.
- les news hardwares ont des illustrations génériques, et pas les images WTF du mag  :Emo:  
- dernier exemple ou je n'ai pas de vraie solution mais qui m'attriste quand même: les screenshots sont trop petits dans la vue "article"... Au point ou je ne les regarde plus trop, ce qui attriste un peu la lecture.



Histoire de me donner un peu de poids, je lis tout les CPC sur le site depuis sa sortie.

@Ivan: ca t'intéresse si j'essaye de faire une image pour montrer des idées de mise en page avec Photoshop ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Perso je lis quasiment plus le site car je trouve la mise en page et l'ergonomie absolument pas agréable à lire et à utiliser

----------


## Wulfstan

Pareil, je vais seulement sur le site pour distribuer mes bitcoincoins aux chouineurs quand j'y pense, mais ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon. Là par exemple, j'en ai seulement trouvé un sur l'ensemble des trois derniers numéros. Et on a toujours pas d'indicateur ou d'outil pour les trouver de façon moins fastidieuse.

Par contre, mon avatar a été réparé, merci pour ça.  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour, j'ai peine à croire que je sois le premier à signaler ça mais chez moi les icônes à gauche sur le site débordent à mort sur les titres des articles. C'est très pénible.
> Dernier Chrome stable sur Windows 10 FCU. c'est peut-être la résolution qui fait ça ? C'est relou...


Quelle résolution svp ?

----------


## Zodex

> - Le necronomicon du Hardware, que j'ai lu sur mon téléphone. Je me suis bien marré, mais quand un pote m'a montré la mise en page papier a la Cthulhu, j'étais bien triste de pas avoir la version papier.


Cet article !  ::lol::  Elle avait quoi de spéciale la version papier ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai un petit bug graphique sur le test de Mario Odyssey récemment ouvert à tous (je n'ai pas l'habitude de lire les articles en ligne, et n'ai pas suivi les précédents retours sur les bugs) :
> Avec chrome, lorsque le browser est en plein écran ou que la fenêtre est relativement large, la pastille avec le dessin du testeur se superpose à la note et au prix, ce qui les rend invisible.


Zut, je n'ai pas du tout ce comportement sous Chrome moi. Quelle est votre version de Chrome ?

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Histoire de me donner un peu de poids, je lis tout les CPC sur le site depuis sa sortie.


C'est vrai que c'est lourd à digérer, mais tout de même

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et niveau suggestion, j'en ai une qui me tient vraiment a cœur: La mise en page a améliorer d'un cran ou deux encore pour arriver au confort du mag. Quelques exemples:
> - Le necronomicon du Hardware, que j'ai lu sur mon téléphone. Je me suis bien marré, mais quand un pote m'a montré la mise en page papier a la Cthulhu, j'étais bien triste de pas avoir la version papier.
> - les news hardwares ont des illustrations génériques, et pas les images WTF du mag  
> - dernier exemple ou je n'ai pas de vraie solution mais qui m'attriste quand même: les screenshots sont trop petits dans la vue "article"... Au point ou je ne les regarde plus trop, ce qui attriste un peu la lecture.


Bonjour !
Nous ne pouvons pas reproduire sur le web les subtilités de la version papier, mise en page soigneusement à la main artisanale par des vrais gens qui n'hésite pas à pulvériser les gabarits prévus lorsqu'il s'agit de rajouter une vanne, un dessin supplémentaire ou une texture de fond amoureusement scannées avec la langue. Donc oui, les éléments comme le Nécronomicon du hardware ou les bêbêtises de Noël seront toujours mieux sur papier, désolé.
Pour les news du hardware, c'est exact et c'est voulu comme ça, pour des raisons sordides en partie liées à la protection de notre santé mentale et de celle de nos lecteurs sur internet.
Pour les images des articles, c'est un choix de mise en page mais vous avez sûrement remarqué que cliquer dessus les agrandit.

----------


## Uddasa

> Quelle résolution svp ?


C'est exactement le même bug que j'ai déjà signalé 2 fois, vidéo à l'appui.
L'affichage "responsive" foire avec le positionnement du menu latéral.

Rien de grave en soi, mais déjà que la mise à page globale n'est pas hyper lisible, c'est vraiment pénible.

(et toujours un grand merci bastien09 pour son Enhanced_CPC qui corrige les bugs les plus gênants du site)

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,
Le "menu" *ancien numéro* pourrait être plus pratique sous forme de liste, là il faut clic-clic-cliquer sur les flèches quand on cherche un magazine précis, quand il y en aura des dizaines et des dizaines ça sera très chiant je pense. En l'état ça fait un peu menu consolisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

> Pour les news du hardware, c'est exact et c'est voulu comme ça, pour des raisons sordides en partie liées à la protection de notre santé mentale et de celle de nos lecteurs sur internet.


Pourriez-vous préciser la réponse ? Je ne comprends pas ce qui empêche d'associer une image spécifique à un article. Une limitation introduite par votre prestataire ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bonjour, j'ai peine à croire que je sois le premier à signaler ça mais chez moi les icônes à gauche sur le site débordent à mort sur les titres des articles. C'est très pénible.
> Dernier Chrome stable sur Windows 10 FCU. c'est peut-être la résolution qui fait ça ? C'est relou...





> Quelle résolution svp ?


Ah ben j'ai le même problème sous Firefox (à jour et tout, à peine 2 modules d'installés) et je suis en 1920*1080.

Concernant le site, une suggestion, ou idée, enfin un truc qui me plairait bien quoi.
Ne serait il pas possible qu'on sache à l'avance quels jeux seront testés dans le numéro suivant avant qu'il soit commencé ? En gros dès que le nouveau sort.

Par exemple une petite liste, qui se met à jour quand vous êtes sûr que le test arrivera (même si c'est pas forcément dans le prochain numéro mais que vous savez que vous le publierez).
J'ignore si je suis le seul à être intéressé, mais ça pourrait créer une attente, ou éviter un achat compulsif pour un jeu un peu obscur qui n'est pas garanti d'être publié. Avec toutes les sorties vous ne pouvez pas jouer à tout, si on voit qu'il sera testé, certains attendront sagement.

Vous pouvez toujours ajouter un truc du genre "non contractuel, ça peut changer en cours de route, c'est pas graver dans le marbre, nous cassez pas les couilles".

----------


## William Vaurien

J'ai la même chose (le menu flottant sur les titres du sommaire) en mode paysage sur Android + Chrome + écran FullHD.

----------


## PikPik

> Quelle résolution svp ?


1920x1080

----------


## olivarius

Pour le moment j'ai encore du mal avec la version online du magazine. Je ne retrouve pas le plaisir de pouvoir feuilleter rapidement le numéro pour avoir une vue d'ensemble agréable. J'aime pouvoir feuilleter tomber sur une image intéressante et plonger dans l'article en question. Là, en l'état actuel c'est impossible avec la version en ligne.

Une idée pour corriger cela serait de travailler sur un sommaire illustrée avec des vignettes pour chaque jeu par exemple (parce que dans 90% des cas le nom du jeu n'est pas évocateur du tout de ce dont il s'agit FPS, RTS, MMO, etc.). Ce serait vraiment génial d'avoir ça  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Non mais faut pas rêver non plus, en lisant un mag en ligne il n'y aura jamais le même plaisir que un mag papier qu'on peut feuilleter...
Ce qui s'en rapprocherait le plus ça serait d'utiliser un truc genre Calaméo, mais peut-être qu'à la rédac ils ont choisi de se rapprocher plus d'un site internet que d'un magazine en ligne. Et Calaméo c'est pas tout le temps ergonomique comme système...

----------


## PikPik

> Non mais faut pas rêver non plus, en lisant un mag en ligne il n'y aura jamais le même plaisir que un mag papier qu'on peut feuilleter...
> Ce qui s'en rapprocherait le plus ça serait d'utiliser un truc genre Calaméo, mais peut-être qu'à la rédac ils ont choisi de se rapprocher plus d'un site internet que d'un magazine en ligne. Et Calaméo c'est pas tout le temps ergonomique comme système...


Sincèrement, et avec tout le respect que j'ai pour le travail de la rédac, c'est pas vrai.
Tu as l'approche type ePresse qui était bien du point de vue expérience mais tu peux regarder ailleurs.
Moi-Je-Perso suis abonné à Courrier International et Le Monde en ligne, en mode payant. C'est vraiment plus agréable. Par ex sur Le Monde on te range pas les articles par numéro, parce qu'on s'en fiche un peu.
Regarde la question des tests et sans vouloir rentrer dans la polémique du moteur de recherche. Quand je cherche un test, le plus souvent je voudrais savoir la plateforme et le genre, même de manière succincte. Le système actuel de sommaire ne te donne pas ça du tout. Il t'oblige à aller numéro par numéro et article par article. Pour le coup, le problème c'est bcp plus d'avoir essayé de transposer la logique du mag, numéro par numéro, au site, ce qui marche moyen.
La question des tests brefs et de la plateforme a déjà été remonté mille fois, ce serait simple de mettre un bête picto avec la plateforme.
C'est une V1, c'est vachement mieux que rien du tout, je vais probablement rester abonné parce que j'aime CPC mais on peut espérer que dans les années à venir le site progresse vers plus d'ergonomie.

----------


## olivarius

+1 picto plus une miniature du jeu.

----------


## Zodex

> Sincèrement, et avec tout le respect que j'ai pour le travail de la rédac, c'est pas vrai.
> Tu as l'approche type ePresse qui était bien du point de vue expérience mais tu peux regarder ailleurs.
> Moi-Je-Perso suis abonné à Courrier International et Le Monde en ligne, en mode payant. C'est vraiment plus agréable. Par ex sur Le Monde on te range pas les articles par numéro, parce qu'on s'en fiche un peu.
> Regarde la question des tests et sans vouloir rentrer dans la polémique du moteur de recherche. Quand je cherche un test, le plus souvent je voudrais savoir la plateforme et le genre, même de manière succincte. Le système actuel de sommaire ne te donne pas ça du tout. Il t'oblige à aller numéro par numéro et article par article. Pour le coup, le problème c'est bcp plus d'avoir essayé de transposer la logique du mag, numéro par numéro, au site, ce qui marche moyen.
> La question des tests brefs et de la plateforme a déjà été remonté mille fois, ce serait simple de mettre un bête picto avec la plateforme.
> C'est une V1, c'est vachement mieux que rien du tout, je vais probablement rester abonné parce que j'aime CPC mais on peut espérer que dans les années à venir le site progresse vers plus d'ergonomie.


Ah bah moi Le Monde en ligne j'y arrive pas, c'est trop le bordel et je trouve que ça n'est absolument pas ergonomique, comme quoi (enfin je le lis quand même hein, c'est pas un calvaire non plus  ::): )... Mais je suis d'accord avec ta dernière phrase, je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de la rédac', mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient beaucoup et ils doivent avant tout sortir un mag tous les 15 jours, c'est normal que les choses soient longues à se mettre en place. J'ose pas imaginer le barnum que ça doit être de faire les 2 à la fois !

----------


## PikPik

> Ah bah moi Le Monde en ligne j'y arrive pas, c'est trop le bordel et je trouve que ça n'est absolument pas ergonomique, comme quoi (enfin je le lis quand même hein, c'est pas un calvaire non plus )... Mais je suis d'accord avec ta dernière phrase, je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de la rédac', mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient beaucoup et ils doivent avant tout sortir un mag tous les 15 jours, c'est normal que les choses soient longues à se mettre en place. J'ose pas imaginer le barnum que ça doit être de faire les 2 à la fois !


Sur Le Monde, j'arrive sur la page, je vois les grosses actus du moment "la Une". Je m'intéresse à l'actu économiques, je clique sur Economie, j'ai les articles du moment sur l'économie.
Sur CanardPC, j'arrive sur la page, je vois l'édito du numéro actuellement en kiosque. Ah. Je m'intéresse aux jeux de gestion, ben... j'ai le sommaire et je dois deviner ce qui correspond.
Du coup c'est vachement plus lourd de répondre au use case "tiens j'ai 1h à tuer, ça fait une semaine que je suis pas allé sur le site, ya quoi d'intéressant à lire ?"
C'est pas le même usage que "j'ai acheté Le Monde/Canard PC avant de prendre mon TGV et je feuillette" et du coup le site doit s'adapter à ça.

C'est pas juste que c'est dur à faire en //, je suppose que c'est pas les rédacteurs qui font le site, c'est qu'il faut intégrer ça à la chaîne actuelle de prod du magazine. Je pense aux premiers ebooks ou le process était (et surement est encore dans bcp de cas) d'imprimer le livre puis de le scanner pour générer le texte en OCR. Parce que les outils de composition de livre étaient pas adaptés. Tous ceux qui bossent dans l'info le savent : souvent faire une modif simple en apparence c'est galère à cause des dépendances : on peut supposer qu'un picto plateforme ça implique que le rédacteur ai cette option dans son outil de rédaction d'article, qui doit être complexe et cher à modifier, etc. Du coup on attend gentiment. Mon premier Joystick avait Dark Forces en couverture. 1995 ? On a le temps que ça évolue encore...

----------


## Wulfstan

Si j'avais à deviner, je pense que le projet donné au prestataire de services (et le budget kickstarter ?) est terminé en 95%, qu'il est en phase de maintenance et débuggage depuis un petit moment, avec peut-être la mise en place des quelques derniers besoins restants sur le cahier des charges. Je ne m'attendrai pas à une quelconque refonte du site ou à de gros changements ergonomiques en l'état actuel. 

Si je me trompe, merci de me frapper.

----------


## zfil

J'avoue que moi aussi je suis plutôt déçu par le résultat ...
Mes principaux griefs sont la navigation, la gestion des contenus lus/non lus et le moteur de recherche.

Et +1 pour avoir des nouvelles sur ce qui est prévu en cours pour le site ...

----------


## Narushima

> je ne pense pas qu'ils soient beaucoup et ils doivent avant tout sortir un mag tous les 15 jours, c'est normal que les choses soient longues à se mettre en place.


On leur donne quand même de l'argent pour ce service.

----------


## William Vaurien

Globalement je suis content de retrouver CPC sur ma tablette. Après quand je feuillette de temps en temps un CPC en version papier c'est quand même plus sympa. La mise en page, les dessins, les illustrations idiotes... 
Du coup je rejoins pik-pik sur le côté un peu 'batard' de la version web. On y perd un peu du plaisir de lecture avec une mise en page un peu austère, sans vraiment y gagner avec les possibilités pourtant offertes par ce support. 
J'espère que le site pourra évoluer, même doucement, pour offrir les deux aspects, lecture au numéro et lecture par centres d'intérêts.

----------


## Zodex

> On leur donne quand même de l'argent pour ce service.


35 balles par an pour 24 numéros complets, ça va on peut être un peu patient je pense. On leur "donne" de l'argent pour avoir CPC en ligne, on a CPC en ligne, les problèmes soulevés au dessus sont bien là (le moteur de recherche, certains points d'ergonomie, les tests mobiles mélangés aux tests de vrais jeux vidéos PC dans le sommaire ( ::ninja:: ), etc) on est d'accord, et depuis 6 mois je suis ici à baver sur ce topic, je soulevais à la base l'impossibilité de retrouver le plaisir d'un mag papier sur internet.
Ça fait que 6 mois que le truc est lancé, certains problèmes ont été corrigés, d'autres le seront, comme le dit PikPik "on peut espérer que dans les années à venir le site progresse vers plus d'ergonomie."

----------


## PikPik

Exactement, c'est un moyen pas hors de prix d'avoir accès au contenu, notamment les tests, c'est pas mal. Et ça permet qu'ils existent, c'est important d'avoir des médias indépendants, même dans les JV.
Ils ne peuvent effectivement probablement pas tout refondre trop vite et la mag reste la prio si ça reste la majorité de leurs recettes.
Mais probablement que comme tous les médias ça va évoluer que ça sortira le site de son prisme "magazine".
Le tout est qu'ils aient conscience des limites pour aller dans le bon sens.

----------


## Visslar

Comme certains ici, je suis aussi déçu mais je vais pas en remettre une couche.

Mais là ce qui m’embête c'est qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau sur le site depuis le 26 octobre. C'est les vacances à la redac ?

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a les news et l'édito depuis hier ou avant-hier je crois.

----------


## Izual

Avec les problèmes techniques d'hier le reste du contenu tombera un poil moins en avance que d'habitude pour les abonnés, c'est à dire lundi matin. Aujourd'hui on est à quinze jours d'écart entre deux numéros qui arrivent en avance, c'est le cycle normal.

----------


## tenshu

Pareil je n’utilise qu'assez peu le site, je n'ai pas vraiment le réflexe de l'ouvrir et j'utilise de moins en moins mon ordi desktop.
Du coup sur smartphone c'est encore moins agréable. Il me manque la promesse faite d'intégrer Pocket dont je digère moyennement l'abandon.

Pour le reste je rejoint les critiques sur l’ergonomie et la structuration qui tente vainement de mimer le mag papier.
Je ne pense pas reprendre un abonnement.

----------


## Redlight

Puisqu'on en est au retour, je suis aussi assez déçu du site surtout quand on regarde le budget récupérer via la campagne Kickstarter. A la limite si l'objectif initiale avait été tout juste rempli j'aurais compris, l'objectif initiale était de rendre une version en ligne du magazine assez brute.

Mais là perso je ne suis pas du tout motivé à parcourir le site :
- l'affichage des news est dramatique,
- aucun aperçu pour les test, si on veut savoir de quoi ça parle on est obligé d'ouvrir le test (hormis le 2 ou 3 gros test, aucun screen d'aperçu, ni le type, ni l'editeur), ça n'incite pas à la découverte par exemple d'un jeu du type que l'on aime et dont on ignorait l'existence.
- Certains bug ne sont toujours pas résolus.
- A mon goût je dois me logguer beaucoup trop souvent.
- Aucune alerte quand un nouvel article est dispo.
- Des choix d'ergonomie douteux : pourquoi afficher l'edito en premier, ok il est bien écrit et intéressant mais une fois, on ne le relira pas, pourtant c'est la principale information du premier écran et il ne changera que dans 15j, pourtant il est affiché en premier. Pourquoi afficher l'odre de lecture ? On le voit très bien dans les colonne juste en dessous.

Après je ne suis pas un lecteur assidu de la version papier, l'achetant par à-coup, quand je suis en vacances, en déplacement ou quand un sujet en particulier m'intéresse. Bref quand je sais que j'aurai(prendrai) du temps à y consacrer. J’espérai que la version en ligne solutionne mon problème de temps en pouvant cibler les articles qui m'intéresse quand j'ai 10 minutes : au boulot, sur le trône ou dans la file d'attente du ciné. En résumé dans tous les petits instants de la vie où je lirai bien la plume de canard PC sur mon sujet préféré les jeux vidéo. Mais force est de constater que ça n'est pas le cas, il me faut la même abnégation (voir plus) pour parcourir le version numérique que la version papier (parcourir chaque page, lire chaque news), mais sur un support qui est moins adapté et donc nettement moins agréable (la simple version pdf était plus pratique dommage que le support pocket ait été abandonné). Donc ça m'étonnerai que je rempile pour une seconde année.


Quid du wiki et de la version mobile du forum promis dans le kickstater ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Concernant le budget ça ne me choque pas tant que ça.
Là, on ne voit que la partie publique du site. Il faut penser toute l'infra (ok c'est basé sur un CMS existant, mais ça ne fait pas tout) développée pour la rédaction, ainsi que, j'imagine, la future maintenance.
Et puis faire faire un site par un prestataire, ça coûte horriblement cher. On trouve facilement des freelances qui font des mini-sites à 100€, mais un vrai projet avec les contraintes que connaît CPC (fort traffic, etc), ça ne peut que coûter cher.
Donnons-leurs du temps. Un an ça passe très vite finalement, et ils ont quand même le mérite d'avoir fait un site qui marche.
Mais peut être l'équipe devrait-elle communiquer davantage ? Ne serait-ce que pour expliquer pourquoi ça semble ne pas avancer, et pourquoi certains bugs ne sont toujours pas résolus (en disant autre chose que le classique "mais si attendez, c'est en préparation", biensûr). Je ne la trouve pas très transparente, c'est dommage.
N'oublions pas non plus que la majorité des projets informatique se cassent la gueule ou sont finalisés en retard. Un canard informaticien a t-il déjà vu un projet sur un an se terminer en un an et avec 100% des features qui marchent ? Non, c'est juste impossible.

Après, que l'implémentation ne te convienne pas, je le conçois parfaitement. C'est d'ailleurs mon cas aussi, je trouve entre autre la très navigation pénible. C'est pour ça que je n'utilise plus que la version que j'ai en signature. Sans vouloir me vanter, ça fait le café  :;): 

Enfin, à l'équipe : je ne fais quasiment pas de pub pour mon soft (juste ici quoi), à la demande de quelqu'un de la rédac, mais sincèrement, essayez-là et vous constaterez peut être que certaines choses sont facilement améliorables. Utilisez juste le menu flottant, vous verrez, ça change la vie. C'est pas un soft de piratage, c'est juste une version alternative qui répond aux besoins de certains canards, et il y a de bonnes choses à prendre dedans.
Je serais ravi de laisser tomber ce dev si vous pouviez améliorer le site.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

D'ailleurs, ça serait possible avec ton script de rentrer une fois nos paramètres (username, pwd, format désiré pour les images) et qu'ensuite il suffit juste d'un double clic pour télécharger automatiquement les numéros qui ne sont pas présents dans le dossier de download ?

Parceque je dois avouer que les commandes, je les ai fait 1 ou 2x et ensuite j'ai laissé tombé également ^^

Du coup je ne lis plus du tout le magazine

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est pas con ça  ::): 
J'en prends, note, il y a moyen de faire un truc sympa. Thx !

----------


## Redlight

@gros_bidule : concernant je budget on est quand même à 4 fois celui prévu à la base pour lancer le projet. Alors je me doute qu'il n'y a pas que la partie web qui a été budgéter mais je trouve le résultat "meh" au vue des sommes engagés. Et je suis moi aussi au courant des pratiques  dans le web puisque je suis dans le métier. Ca m'étonnerait d'ailleurs que le trafic soit beaucoup plus lourd comparé au forum. Après je ne veux pas passer pour le relou de service qui parle de fric. Cet argent ils l'ont mérité amplement et je suis le premier à être content d'avoir participé. Mais ils étaient sensé être large à ce niveau et disons que j'aurai compris le manque d'ergonomie si ils avaient du contenir les couts. Mais ça ne peut donc pas être une  excuse , toujours est-il que  le résultat est en deçà de mes attentes. Je précise que je n'attends aucune explication de ce côté. Je leur fait entière confiance pour gérer l'argent qu'ils ont récolté et que ce n'est pas mon propos.

Et nous sommes à quasiment un an de la dead Line annoncé initialement je pense que c'est un temps raisonnable pour commencer à faire un bilan. Malgré les aléas du web il faut bien faire le point un jour. Surtout qu'au vu des différents retour et fonctionnalités annoncé je ne vois pas le site s'améliorer de manière drastique. Mais je souhaite au projet de continuer mais en l'état ça sera sans moi et je préfère prévenir et m'expliquer sur mon choix pour qu'ils aient une feedback.

Concernant ton projet je l'avais déjà parcouru une fois sans pour autant l'installer puis j'avais oublié. Je vais mettre ça de plus près thx.

----------


## Orhin

Pour le budget faut pas oublier qu'une partie non négligeable va dans le coût des abonnements (qui sert notamment à payer le salaires des membres de la redac  ::P: ).
En effet, les gens qui ont un pris un abonnement via le kickstarter mais qui l'auraient pris quand même plus tard sans celui-ci ne correspondent pas à une levée de fond mais juste une avance de trésorerie.

----------


## Wulfstan

Petite question : la mention "expire le 30 novembre 2017" est une erreur, non ? Déjà, par rapport au 4 numéros restants, mais il me semblait aussi avoir lu dans une mise à jour du kickstarter que les abonnements en ligne seraient repoussés jusqu'en mai 2018, un an après la sortie en bêta du site.

----------


## kilfou

C'est ton abo papier qui se finit, j'imagine que t'auras accès au web encore jusqu'en mars 2018 (mais je laisse la rédac répondre)

----------


## Wulfstan

Tu penses que la rédac va publier 4 numéros d'ici le 30 novembre ?  :WTF: 

(mon abo papier se termine avec le numéro 374, inclus ou exclus ça j'ai du mal à savoir)

----------


## Chre

Bonjour les coins2,

Je n'ai pas lu l'intégralité des 15 pages, mais quelques suggestions quand même  ::P: 




> Avec les problèmes techniques d'hier le reste du contenu tombera un poil moins en avance que d'habitude pour les abonnés, c'est à dire lundi matin. Aujourd'hui on est à quinze jours d'écart entre deux numéros qui arrivent en avance, c'est le cycle normal.


Ce serait bien que ce soit indiqué sur le site je trouve, j'attends avec impatience le test de Wolfenstein 2.




> Pareil, je vais seulement sur le site pour  distribuer mes bitcoincoins aux chouineurs quand j'y pense, mais ça ne  se bouscule pas au portillon. Là par exemple, j'en ai seulement trouvé  un sur l'ensemble des trois derniers numéros. Et on a toujours pas  d'indicateur ou d'outil pour les trouver de façon moins fastidieuse.


+10 ! Je n'utilise quasiment pas mes bitcoinscoins car je ne trouve pas de demandeurs, et comme c'est dit sur le site, c'est bien dommage.




> Regarde la question des tests et sans vouloir rentrer dans la polémique du moteur de recherche. Quand je cherche un test, le plus souvent je voudrais savoir la plateforme et le genre, même de manière succincte. Le système actuel de sommaire ne te donne pas ça du tout. Il t'oblige à aller numéro par numéro et article par article.


Je ne sais pas à quelle polémique il est fait allusion, mais oui, c'est quand même vraiment dommage l'absence du moteur de recherche par jeu dans les anciens numéros. Heureusement qu'il nous reste Coincoin PC

Bravo pour le nouveau site web, mais oui, il reste du travail d'amélioration, tant du point de vue de l'ergonomie et des fonctionnalités. J'ai gardé mon abonnement papier, et heureusement car pour l'instant je ne suis pas prêt a passer au tout web.
N'hésitez pas à nous tenir informés de l'avancement de vos travaux, ça nous aiderait à patienter je trouve <3

Ah, et merci à GrosBidule et Bastien09 pour leurs tentatives d'améliorer les choses !

----------


## Zodex

> Ah oui, je pensais bien aux horribles drapeaux du premier, que mes souvenirs ont visiblement tentés d'adoucir en les mélangeant aux plumes. Je vais faire corriger ça sur le site. Merci !


Désolé, j'ai effacé mon message pour le mettre dans le Carnet de Bord que Izual vient d'ouvrir là. Je ne pensais pas que tu serais si rapide !

----------


## Netsabes

Et moi j'étais en train de te re-répondre sur l'autre topic après avoir supprimé ici au cas où tu n'aurais pas eu le temps de voir la réponse. Bon, restons-en là, ça va finir en boucle infinie.

----------


## Zodex

Bonjour !
Y'a pile un mois, j'avais écrit ça (avec une fôte, tiens) :




> Coucou la rédac',
> 
> Vous n'imaginez pas comme c'est plaisant de lire un dossier dans l'ordre, sans avoir à naviguer à droite et à gauche pour lire les chapitres dans leur suit logique. Sérieusement hein, c'est vraiment appréciable, et c'est le premier numéro à proposer ça!
> Du coup, merci d'avoir réglé le problème. 
> 
> À moins que l'on ait du bol avec la RNG ce mois-ci et que ça soit un pur hasard que les chapitres soient dans l'ordre de lecture.


Bah je retire ce que j'ai dit hein, ce mois-ci le dossier de Maria Kalash, qui a pourtant l'air très intéressant, est encore parfaitement à l'envers. Le sommaire est (évidemment) ordonné, mais lors de la lecture logique du mag (article suivant, tout ça), on commence par le chapitre 3, puis 2, puis 1. J'ai envie de dire que ça commence à être un peu chiant, même si je me souviens que c'est moins simple à gérer qu'il ne parait à nous autres simples hères.
Après, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à qui ça pose problème, chez les lecteurs comme à le rédac', c'est vrai que ça peut passer pour de la chouinerie moins pertinent que certains bugs plus importants, m'enfin quand même...

C'est dommage, à coté de ça le mag est très bon, comme d'hab'...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bonjour !
> Y'a pile un mois, j'avais écrit ça (avec une fôte, tiens) :
> 
> 
> 
> Bah je retire ce que j'ai dit hein, ce mois-ci le dossier de Maria Kalash, qui a pourtant l'air très intéressant, est encore parfaitement à l'envers. Le sommaire est (évidemment) ordonné, mais lors de la lecture logique du mag (article suivant, tout ça), on commence par le chapitre 3, puis 2, puis 1. J'ai envie de dire que ça commence à être un peu chiant, même si je me souviens que c'est moins simple à gérer qu'il ne parait à nous autres simples hères.
> Après, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à qui ça pose problème, chez les lecteurs comme à le rédac', c'est vrai que ça peut passer pour de la chouinerie moins pertinent que certains bugs plus importants, m'enfin quand même...
> 
> C'est dommage, à coté de ça le mag est très bon, comme d'hab'...


Non non, t'es pas le seul. Ça a déjà été remonté plein de fois depuis le début du site. On nous a répondu un truc du genre "c'est le logiciel qui fait ça quand on ajoute nous articles au site, on peut pas faire autrement pour l'instant"

Un peu comme le reste. Va falloir qu'un autre canard créé un nouveau plugin pour corriger quelque-chose quoi

----------


## Narushima

Les légendes d'image agrandies chevauchent le compteur et l'image elle-même quand elles sont sur deux lignes :

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est un véritable scandale ! Avant quand on tapait CPC dans google on avait dans les premiers résultats le site CanardPC mais depuis quelques temps, plus rien. C'est la preuve que le site n'est plus aussi visité qu'avant. Je me propose donc de le reprendre pour 1€ symbolique via ma holding Ek-ZutWar Corp. Inc.

Vous m'en remercierez quand les huissiers viendront taper à votre porte.

Cordialement,

Ek-ZutWar Executive CEO Leader Number One.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est exactement le même bug que j'ai déjà signalé 2 fois, vidéo à l'appui.
> L'affichage "responsive" foire avec le positionnement du menu latéral.


On fait des ajustements pour essayer de réduire la "zone" qui pose problème mais si ne me donnez pas la résolution il me manque l'info vitale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coucou,
> Le "menu" *ancien numéro* pourrait être plus pratique sous forme de liste, là il faut clic-clic-cliquer sur les flèches quand on cherche un magazine précis


J'ai du mal à voir à quoi vous faites référence. Quel menu ? Les anciens numéros sont sur cette page: https://www.canardpc.com/numeros

----------


## Kaelis

Il parle peut-être de ça : https://www.canardpc.com/#archives

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pourriez-vous préciser la réponse ? Je ne comprends pas ce qui empêche d'associer une image spécifique à un article. Une limitation introduite par votre prestataire ?
> Merci


Ma réponse n'avait aucune implication technique. C'est un choix de notre part de ne pas reprendre ces images sur le site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il parle peut-être de ça : https://www.canardpc.com/#archives


Si c'est le cas, c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a une page dédiée, plus pratique !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Concernant le site, une suggestion, ou idée, enfin un truc qui me plairait bien quoi.
> Ne serait il pas possible qu'on sache à l'avance quels jeux seront testés dans le numéro suivant avant qu'il soit commencé ? En gros dès que le nouveau sort.


Hélas nous ne le savons pas nous-mêmes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une idée pour corriger cela serait de travailler sur un sommaire illustrée avec des vignettes pour chaque jeu par exemple (parce que dans 90% des cas le nom du jeu n'est pas évocateur du tout de ce dont il s'agit FPS, RTS, MMO, etc.). Ce serait vraiment génial d'avoir ça


Nous avions essayé lors de la conception et non, ça prend beaucoup trop de place. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les sommaires dans les magazines n'ont pas une image pour chaque article, sauf si l'éditeur veut utiliser le plus de pages possible à moindre coût pour lui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il me manque la promesse faite d'intégrer Pocket dont je digère moyennement l'abandon.


Comme nous l'avons expliqué maintes fois, ce n'est pas de notre fait mais une absence de possibilité technique de leur coté de gérer les paywalls. Nous n'y pouvons rien.




> Pour le reste je rejoint les critiques sur l’ergonomie et la structuration qui tente vainement de mimer le mag papier.


C'est un parti pris parfaitement délibéré, désolé que cela ne vous convienne pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pourquoi afficher l'edito en premier, ok il est bien écrit et intéressant mais une fois, on ne le relira pas, pourtant c'est la principale information du premier écran et il ne changera que dans 15j, pourtant il est affiché en premier.


Il est affiché en premier parce que c'est l'édito et qu'il ouvre le journal. Le bouton adéquat permet de le replier et de ne plus jamais le voir en entier si vous le souhaitez.




> Quid du wiki et de la version mobile du forum promis dans le kickstater ?


Nous sommes en retard parce que nous avons eu pas mal de soucis structurels à résoudre qui étaient délicats et absolument prioritaires (le site ne ralentit plus ni ne plante plus aussi souvent, peut-être l'avez-vous remarqué). Mais rien n'est abandonné. C'est simplement que tout le monde à un agenda très chargé (nous un numéro tous les 15 jours, notre prestataire d'autres contrats) et que les retards demandent des réaménagements de planning qui sont loin d'être évidents.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pour le budget faut pas oublier qu'une partie non négligeable va dans le coût des abonnements (qui sert notamment à payer le salaires des membres de la redac ).
> En effet, les gens qui ont un pris un abonnement via le kickstarter mais qui l'auraient pris quand même plus tard sans celui-ci ne correspondent pas à une levée de fond mais juste une avance de trésorerie.


Exact. Sur la somme récoltée, quasiment la moitié vient des abonnements papier et ceux-ci étaient proposés à un tarif tel que nous ne faisions pas de marge dessus. Donc il s'agissait juste d'une avance de trésorerie qui a servie à fournir les numéros pendant un an.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question : la mention "expire le 30 novembre 2017" est une erreur, non ? Déjà, par rapport au 4 numéros restants, mais il me semblait aussi avoir lu dans une mise à jour du kickstarter que les abonnements en ligne seraient repoussés jusqu'en mai 2018, un an après la sortie en bêta du site.


Oui c'est une erreur de date bizarre. Ce qui compte c'est le nombre de numéros restant.
Les abonnement papier du kickstarter (papier+web donc) ont commencé avec le premier numéro de l'année 2017, auraient dû se finir avec le numéro de Noël mais ont été prolongé de deux numéros (votre accès numérique se finira avec)
Les abonnement 100% numérique, qui ont été les plus pénalisé par les bugs et les retards, se terminent eux tout début mai 2018.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ce mois-ci le dossier de Maria Kalash, qui a pourtant l'air très intéressant, est encore parfaitement à l'envers.


C'est corrigé. Faute d'avoir encore un système automatique qui marche pour relier les articles d'un même dossier dans l'ordre, on a mis en place une manipe 100% manuelle. Mais des fois, on oublie, désolé.

----------


## Redlight

Merci pour les précisions. Même si certaines me déçoivent, notamment le système de sommaire illustré (je pense qu'on aurait pu trouver une solution intermédiaire avec un aperçu au survol par exemple). Personnellement j'avais bien compris que vous vouliez coller au plus près au mag papier et j'avais bon espoir que cela fonctionne. Mais force est de constaté que la facilité de parcourir les pages d'un mag et d'avoir un aperçu instantané du contenu de l'article est un avantage qui n'a pas son pendant numérique.

Vous avez prévu de mettre en place un système d'alerte quand un nouvel article est posté ? A l'heure actuelle je suis au courant grâce au compte twitter, mais c'est tout. Des notifs par emails ou via notre compte du forum ça serait pas mal, facultatives bien entendu, ne serait ce qu'une petite icone rouge, comme sur facebook qui nous indique le nombre de nouvelles pages de dispo sur le site.

Idée à la con n°385 : mettre en place un système de "A lire plus tard". On peut tagguer un article et on peut le retrouver sur notre profil dans une rubrique "A lire plus tard" et à la place de l'article gratos en bas de page par exemple.

Bon bah plus qu'a prendre mon mal en patience concernant la refonte mobile du forum. Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre à nos questions.

----------


## Eradan

Il y a un flux rss dédié.

----------


## Redlight

> Il y a un flux rss dédié.


Ca s'utilise encore en 2017 ? Ca fait bien longtemps que j'ai abandonné Netvibes and co pour utiliser les pages d'accueil des navigateurs qui te dresse la liste des 15 sites les plus visités ou épinglés.

----------


## Eradan

Donc à chaque fois que tu veux savoir s'il y a un nouvel article sur un site donné, tu vas voir le site en question?

Perso, je centralise tout sur Rainmeter et Flym. J'ai autre chose à faire que de passer mon temps à vérifier si tel ou tel site a quelque chose de nouveau à proposer.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai ma liste de site favoris que je consulte quotidienne ou 1 à deux fois par semaine, j'utilise reddit et twitter aussi qui centralise beaucoup de mes intérêts. Généralement je fait une veille quotidienne des sites qui me tiennent à coeurs (ex : le forum, facebook, dealabs diablofans à une période etc...). Ca dépend du rythme de publications aussi. Et je me rend de temps sur d'autres site de temps en temps : JDG, les numériques etc...

Mais j'ai un peu de mal à identifié le rythme de publication du site canardPC (hormis le numéro bi-hebdomadaire)

Rainmeter il faut du temps pour le configurer, c'est un peu l'usine à gaz et ça bouffe de la ressources (surtout quand ton proc est à 100% dans certains jeux, je ne laisse même pas chrome d'ouvert). Flym je ne connais pas.

----------


## Eradan

Rainmeter c'est 65 Mo de RAM avec 13 skins actifs, c'est simple à configurer si tu tiens simplement à paramétrer l'url de tes feeds (la quasi totalité des skins offrent une UI pour ça), et ça ne bouffe du proco ( que lors du rafraîchissement (qui se règle là aussi via l'UI du skin.) Accessoirement, Chrome aussi n'utilise le processeur que lors des refresh de page.

Après tu fais ce que tu veux. Je préfère tout avoir sous les yeux sans avoir à courir partout.

----------


## Redlight

Mouais utiliser rainmeter pour lire les RSS uniquement je trouve ça un poil inutile, autant que je revienne au bon vieux netvibes que j'ai utilisé durant des années dans ce cas. Concernant l'utilisation des ressources mon expérience et les différente chose que je lis à gauche et à droite me laisse un avis différent du tient.

Et pour Chrome il bouffe en permance entre 0 et 2% du CPU, avec des pic à 5%. Tout dépend du site que tu as laissé affiché en faite.

Ajoute Chrome à Rainmeter, plus les petites merdes qui sont lancé (genre interface Upnp pour ma freebox, l'utilitaire corsair etc...) ça monte vite finalement.

----------


## Narushima

Quand on agrandit une image dans un article, la légende empiète sur l'image elle-même :

----------


## Uddasa

> On fait des ajustements pour essayer de réduire la "zone" qui pose problème mais si ne me donnez pas la résolution il me manque l'info vitale.


On dirait mon chef qui, quand il a un truc à faire, me demande 10 fois la même info histoire de gagner du temps.  ::ninja:: 

Dans mon message du 12/10/2017 15h15 j'indique la résolution, et une vidéo qui montre le problème.
Je ne peux rien faire de plus!

----------


## Wulfstan

> (le site ne ralentit plus ni ne plante plus aussi souvent, peut-être l'avez-vous remarqué)


Oui, ayant relevé plusieurs fois les lenteurs par le passé, ce n'est plus du tout d'actualité. Le site est désormais très rapide et réactif, bien joué !  ::): 




> Oui c'est une erreur de date bizarre. Ce qui compte c'est le nombre de numéros restant.
> Les abonnement papier du kickstarter (papier+web donc) ont commencé avec le premier numéro de l'année 2017, auraient dû se finir avec le numéro de Noël mais ont été prolongé de deux numéros (votre accès numérique se finira avec)
> Les abonnement 100% numérique, qui ont été les plus pénalisé par les bugs et les retards, se terminent eux tout début mai 2018.


Ça marche, merci pour la réponse et les précisions.

----------


## Zodex

> Si c'est le cas, c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a une page dédiée, plus pratique !


Et c'est maintenant que je découvre l'existence de cette page, c'est fou !  ::O:  Désolé pour la confus', du coup...




> C'est corrigé. Faute d'avoir encore un système automatique qui marche pour relier les articles d'un même dossier dans l'ordre, on a mis en place une manipe 100% manuelle. Mais des fois, on oublie, désolé.


Ah ok, merci ! Ça doit être un tout petit peu chiant pour vous d'avoir à régler ça à la main, avec tout ce que vous avez à faire à coté, je m'imagine la gueule de votre emploi du temps...

Bon ben merci pour toutes ces précisions et ces réponses en tout cas, c'est plaisant.

EDIT - Et effectivement, le site est fluide et stable !

----------


## Eradan

> Mouais utiliser rainmeter pour lire les RSS uniquement je trouve ça un poil inutile, autant que je revienne au bon vieux netvibes que j'ai utilisé durant des années dans ce cas. Concernant l'utilisation des ressources mon expérience et les différente chose que je lis à gauche et à droite me laisse un avis différent du tient.
> 
> Et pour Chrome il bouffe en permance entre 0 et 2% du CPU, avec des pic à 5%. Tout dépend du site que tu as laissé affiché en faite.
> 
> Ajoute Chrome à Rainmeter, plus les petites merdes qui sont lancé (genre interface Upnp pour ma freebox, l'utilitaire corsair etc...) ça monte vite finalement.


Ma mère l'utilise uniquement pour la météo, à chacun son usage, le principal avantage étant que ça apparaît directement sur le bureau.

Pour Chrome: oui, comme je disais, à chaque rafraîchissement d'élément. 'fin tu fais comme tu veux, mais le système de notifications de nouveaux articles existe déjà.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> On fait des ajustements pour essayer de réduire la "zone" qui pose problème mais si ne me donnez pas la résolution il me manque l'info vitale.





> On dirait mon chef qui, quand il a un truc à faire, me demande 10 fois la même info histoire de gagner du temps.


A part Uddasa qui a une réso différente, les 4 ou 5 autres qui l'ont donné on est en 1920*1080 si je me souviens bien.
Mais je ne sais pas si ça se corrige ou si on peut appeler ça un bug, parce que ça dépend de l'affichage de la page dans le navigateur ET la taille du texte dans les paramètres d'affichage windows.

Etant très myope, même avec mes lunettes, pour ne pas galérer quand je suis branché sur ma télé (enfin pas moi, mon PC) je suis à 150 % en taille du texte. Ca donne ça : 



Si je laisse le texte à 100% (mais ça marche aussi en réduisant le niveau de zoom sous Firefox) je problème disparaît. 
Photo avec 100% navigateur, 100% texte windows : 



Je peux le lire, mais ça me fatigue bien plus vite, et pour CPC spécifiquement je pourrais trouver un compromis entre les 2 photos.
Mais si je fais ce choix de taille c'est aussi parce que chaque site/appli a sa propre taille, son propre format. Donc pour être tranquille et ne pas modifier à chaque fois que je change de site, j'ai fait le choix de cette taille un peu grande, mais qui passe partout.
Sur le moniteur étant plus près j'ai un réglage différent.

Faut voir auprès des autres canards, et de leur navigateur si c'est la même chose.
Pour mon confort visuel je préfère ne pas m'exploser les yeux et lire facilement, donc si c'est pas modifiable, ça vient de mon utilisation je m'en contenterai (d'ailleurs j'ai été très content de cette interface réglable dans Endless Space 2, option trop rare et pour un miro comme moi c'est confortable, crosstopic avec le sujet sur les jeux qui s'adaptent aux handicapés  ::trollface::  ).

----------


## PikPik

J'ai le pb effectivement en 1920x1080 en 100% normal par défaut.

----------


## Narushima

C'est normal le "Partagez-le à vos amis" ?

----------


## Grouiiik

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais je trouve que la couverture du magazine papier n'est pas assez mise en valeur sur le site.
Je sais qu'on peut cliquer dessus et l'agrandir, mais j'y pense pas à chaque fois et, du coup, je suis jaloux de la version papier.

Ça doit être fait exprès pour nous faire culpabiliser à chaque fois qu'on passe dans un kiosque  :tired:

----------


## abo

Perso je lis à la fois le magazine ET le site. Au niveau de l'ordre des articles, je ne m'y retrouve pas, c'est trop différent. Je ne sais jamais sur le site ce que j'ai déjà lu dans le magazine. Pourquoi pas faire une option de tri reproduisant l'ordre du papier ?

https://i.imgur.com/2z9TffX.png

----------


## Taï Lolo

Est-ce que quelque chose a changé dans la gestion du RSS depuis environ une semaine ? Il m'affiche "aucun nouvel article" dans Netvibes bien que dans les marques-pages dynamiques de Firefox, les derniers articles remontent bien.

C'est peut-être lié au fait qu'actuellement le flux ne passe pas le validateur W3C (problème sur le format des dates notamment).

----------


## deathdigger

Y'a des erreurs de navigation dans le dernier numéro : on n'accède pas aux brèves, et la conclusion du dossier netflix du jeu est avant le test du dernier service.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oui oui, on le répète depuis le début que le site ne va pas...

----------


## Uddasa

Petite question : est-il prévu d'assurer, ou au moins d'évaluer, la compatibilité avec Wallabag (équivalent open source de Pocket) dont la dernière version supporte les paywalls?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Petite question : est-il prévu d'assurer, ou au moins d'évaluer, la compatibilité avec Wallabag (équivalent open source de Pocket) dont la dernière version supporte les paywalls?


Avez-vous essayé en l'état ?

----------


## Uddasa

Ah! Non je n'avais pas essayé persuadé que ça ne fonctionnerait pas, mais en fait si  ::P: 
Il faut évidemment ajouter ses identifiants dans les paramètres de Wallabag, et les nouveaux ajouts de page vont automatiquement récupérer le contenu.
Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui pleuraient l'absence du support de Pocket!

Edit: validez de votre côté que cela fonctionne bien, et peut-être faites une petite news (ou un tweet) pour annoncer la bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Frypolar

Un canard a fait un petit outil pour avoir la grille de mot croisés en ligne : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...e-casse-tête!

----------


## Elendael

J'ai bien conscience que c'est un problème déjà relevé auparavant mais j'ai le sentiment que la mise en ligne des articles se fait de plus en plus tardivement (et tous en même temps). Lors de la campagne Kickstarter, il était annoncé que la publication commencerait progressivement à J-10 avant la date de parution. Et si effectivement, dans les débuts, les articles arrivaient en douceur, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que c'est de l'histoire ancienne.

Quelles sont les difficultés que vous rencontrez aujourd'hui avec la parution de ces articles et comment pensez-vous pouvoir arranger les choses pour les numéros futures, si tant est l'intention de votre côté ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est payant pour utiliser wallabag ?

----------


## Calys

> C'est payant pour utiliser wallabag ?


Non, c'est à héberger soi-même ou alors tu peux utiliser une instance hébergée par un tiers, comme celle de framasoft par exemple : https://framabag.org/ EDIT : ha merde  ::sad::  Merci pour la précision  Uddasa.

----------


## Uddasa

> Non, c'est à héberger soi-même ou alors tu peux utiliser une instance hébergée par un tiers, comme celle de framasoft par exemple : https://framabag.org/


Alors pour Framabag c'est gratuit mais ils sont encore en version 2.2.2 qui ne supporte pas les paywalls...
Si tu ne veux pas te faire ch*** à l'héberger toi-même (sur un Raspberry Pi par exemple) il y a wallabag.it qui coûte 9€/an.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Alors pour Framabag c'est gratuit mais ils sont encore en version 2.2.2 qui ne supporte pas les paywalls...
> Si tu ne veux pas te faire ch*** à l'héberger toi-même (sur un Raspberry Pi par exemple) il y a wallabag.it qui coûte 9€/an.


Ah! Je vais attendre une mise à jour de framabag du coup.
C'était juste par curiosité.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai bien conscience que c'est un problème déjà relevé auparavant mais j'ai le sentiment que la mise en ligne des articles se fait de plus en plus tardivement (et tous en même temps). Lors de la campagne Kickstarter, il était annoncé que la publication commencerait progressivement à J-10 avant la date de parution. Et si effectivement, dans les débuts, les articles arrivaient en douceur, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que c'est de l'histoire ancienne.
> Quelles sont les difficultés que vous rencontrez aujourd'hui avec la parution de ces articles et comment pensez-vous pouvoir arranger les choses pour les numéros futures, si tant est l'intention de votre côté ?


Bonjour,
Il est vrai que nous ne sommes finalement pas capables de faire du J-10, pour des raisons purement humaines: le bouclage du magazine "papier" a lieu grossièrement à ce moment là et tout le monde est occupé à la dernière relecture des articles. 
Mais nous avons changé de méthode et dès le bouclage terminé nous passons et vérifions tous les articles sur le web, ce qui fait que ces derniers temps nous avons pu publier l'intégralité du magazine sur le site à environ J-7, au lieu d'étaler les articles jusqu'à la parution du magazine papier. 
En ce moment, vous avez l'impression que nous sommes en retard mais c'est une exception: au lieu de paraître le 15 décembre, le numéro de Noël parait le 22 (c'est chaque année pareil) et le bouclage vient d'avoir lieu. Rendez-vous en début de semaine prochaine...

----------


## KaiN34

Hello.  :;): 

Ca a peut être déjà été mentionné (mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver quoi que ce soit en faisant plusieurs recherches avancées):

Impossible de mettre plus de 7 images dans 1 post, dès qu'on en met une 8ème on a le message:




> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé
> Vous avez inclus 16 images dans votre message. Vous êtes limité à 15 images. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème. 
> 
> Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises [IMG] et de balises <img>. Leur utilisation est dépendante des choix de l'administrateur.


J'imagine que c'est parce qu'il comptabilise les [img] mais aussi les [/img] (alors qu'une association des 2 ne fait qu'1 seule image et pas 2).

Bref est ce une erreur de paramétrage du forum ou c'est spécifiquement voulu de ne pas pouvoir mettre plus de 7 images ?

----------


## Zodex

> Hello. 
> 
> Ca a peut être déjà été mentionné (mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver quoi que ce soit en faisant plusieurs recherches avancées):
> 
> Impossible de mettre plus de 7 images dans 1 post, dès qu'on en met une 8ème on a le message:
> 
> 
> 
> J'imagine que c'est parce qu'il comptabilise les  mais aussi les  (alors qu'une association des 2 ne fait qu'1 seule image et pas 2).
> ...


T'as compté les smileys aussi ? C'est du PNG, ça doit compter comme une image.

----------


## KaiN34

Hum effectivement je n'avais pas pensé aux smileys, my bad.  ::|:

----------


## asqz

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec la visualisation des favoris (https://imgur.com/jFEaMaU) :



Quand je clique sur voir tous mes favoris, j'arrive sur cette page (https://imgur.com/VoyoC60) :




Merci de résoudre ce bug ! (EDIT : en fait, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le forum n'arrive pas à récupérer les images d'IMGUR)

----------


## poseidon8500

Cela ne vient pas du forum, mais d'IMGUR qui bloque le hotlinking sur certains sites (dont CPC)  ::(: 

Si tu cherches un hébergeur d'images, tu peux utiliser http://tof.cx/  :;):

----------


## asqz

Merci, mais le bug des favoris est toujours présent ^^

----------


## Zodex

Oh punaise, merci à Doc TB pour le lien "Hébergez vos photos" qui amène enfin vers tof.cx directement, je n'y croyais plus !  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Narushima

D'ailleurs, est-ce qu'il serait possible d'ajouter une fonction "Télécharger tout l'album" sur tof ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Merci, mais le bug des favoris est toujours présent ^^


Oui, c'est le moteur de recherche actuel du site qui est plein de trous et de défauts. Un "patch" est en cours mais c'est un poil compliqué.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Un récente update a ajouté une petite icone violette dans les sommaires à coté des articles pour lesquels il y a au moins un chouineur.
Apparemment certains s'en sont rendus compte assez vite, les chouineurs qui trainaient sur plusieurs numéros ont tous été satisfaits en quelques minutes...

----------


## Eradan

Excellent, merci!

----------


## Wobak

> Oh punaise, merci à Doc TB pour le lien "Hébergez vos photos" qui amène enfin vers tof.cx directement, je n'y croyais plus !


J'ai dû utiliser une carte *joker*

----------


## Sylla

> Un récente update a ajouté une petite icone violette dans les sommaires à coté des articles pour lesquels il y a au moins un chouineur.
> Apparemment certains s'en sont rendus compte assez vite, les chouineurs qui trainaient sur plusieurs numéros ont tous été satisfaits en quelques minutes...


Ca c'est vachement bien! Comme je lis rarement le mag via le web, ça permet de pas gâcher ses bitcoincoins!

Et le petit message "vous allez offrir cet article à un des gueux...." excellent

----------


## Zerger

Les compteurs de calin/biere/choco ont ete reset?
Ca donne quoi le classement de 2017 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Frypolar

> Un récente update a ajouté une petite icone violette dans les sommaires à coté des articles pour lesquels il y a au moins un chouineur.
> Apparemment certains s'en sont rendus compte assez vite, les chouineurs qui trainaient sur plusieurs numéros ont tous été satisfaits en quelques minutes...


Ça c’est top, pour la première fois depuis les deux premiers numéros j’ai dépensé tous mes bitcoinscoins  ::):

----------


## grammaton

> Les compteurs de calin/biere/choco ont ete reset?
> Ca donne quoi le classement de 2017 ?


Oui c'est dommage... moi j'attends de pouvoirs accéder à tous mes favoris, et les gérer de façon personnalisée, c'est vraiment vraiment ce qu'il me manque.
Et aussi pourquoi pas pouvoir disposer des tests tous numéros confondus (idem pour les autres sections) ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Les compteurs de calin/biere/choco ont ete reset?
> Ca donne quoi le classement de 2017 ?


En fait, c'est un compteur par article maintenant.

----------


## Zerger

Ah ok, je comprend mieux !

----------


## bobbyjr

Merci pour la correction du bug de la barre latérale !  :;):

----------


## Bah

> J'ai dû utiliser une carte *joker*


Sur cpc y'a parfois des trucs qu'on s'explique pas...

----------


## grammaton

> Ah ok, je comprend mieux !


Moi je ne comprends pas justement  ::O: .

----------


## fyv

Bonjour! 

Petit problème, impossible d'afficher les articles "aimés", ça tombe sur une cherche sans résultats... Normal car pas encore développé ou bug?

----------


## abo

J'ai souvent du mal à savoir ce que j'ai déjà lu ou non quand je passe par le site.

Pourrait-on avoir une option "marquer comme lu/non lu" manuelle plutôt qu'automatique (ou au choix) ?
Car là parfois j'ouvre juste un article, puis je suis interrompu dans ma lecture, et hop ça me le déclare comme lu. Alors que non.

merci!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour et bonne année à tous !

Pour ceux qui ont participé au Kickstarter, nous avons publié la page des remerciements et nous attendons la livraison des stickers. Voir l'actu sur le page de projet.

----------


## Snowki

> Un récente update a ajouté une petite icone violette dans les sommaires à coté des articles pour lesquels il y a au moins un chouineur.
> Apparemment certains s'en sont rendus compte assez vite, les chouineurs qui trainaient sur plusieurs numéros ont tous été satisfaits en quelques minutes...


Super idée merci  :;):

----------


## grammaton

> Super idée merci


Bonne idée oui mais ce n'était pas un élément essentiel je trouve par rapport aux articles lus/non lus, le mode nuit sur mobile et la gestion des favoris. Quant au comptage du choco/alcool/amour je ne comprends plus ou c'est buggé ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le compteur chocolat / alcool / amour est devenu propre à chaque article.

----------


## Zodex

> Bonjour et bonne année à tous !


Merci et bonne année !  ::lol:: 

Le numéro 273 est-il vraiment écrit à 100% en dépit du fait qu'il ne sort que le 17 ?

@ Kahn Lusth

Sinon dans un des encadré de l'Autopsie du 273 :

"Vous souhaitez voir Anelka qui présenté Firefall rajoint l'équipe de Shenhua ?"

 ::blink::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le numéro 273 est-il vraiment écrit à 100% en dépit du fait qu'il ne sort que le 17 ?


Le temps de partir à l'impression et qu'ils soient distribués à l'heure, ça semble cohérent  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> Le temps de partir à l'impression et qu'ils soient distribués à l'heure, ça semble cohérent


C'est pas faux.  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

Bug assez relou quand j'ai essayé d'offrir un article :
1) ça marche pas.
2) je vois que l'url a changé avec error=2 dans les paramètres
3) Mais pas d'erreur affiché
4) Mais si je regarde dans le code source
<script type="text/javascript">
    alert('Oups, vous avez jeté un Bicoincoin dans la mare sans trouver de canard ! Heureusement, nous avons pu le repêcher et il n'est pas perdu.');
</script>


Du coup pas très pratique cette histoire.
On a tout essayé : session privé, déco reco, rien n'y fait.

Du coup la je l'envoie par email j'espère ça va marcher.

Edit : ok par email ça a fonctionné

----------


## Zodex

> Le temps de partir à l'impression et qu'ils soient distribués à l'heure, ça semble cohérent


En fait, le mag' était écrit à 100%, mais pas complet sur le site, il manquait le dossier. Je croyais que quand c'était indiqué "écrit à 100%", il était publié intégralement ici, mais c'est pas le cas. Faut le savoir.  ::):

----------


## olih

> En fait, le mag' était écrit à 100%, mais pas complet sur le site, il manquait le dossier. Je croyais que quand c'était indiqué "écrit à 100%", il était publié intégralement ici, mais c'est pas le cas. Faut le savoir.


Pour le dossier, je pense que c'était pour faire une sortie simultanée avec mediapart (et le monde?).

----------


## Wingi

Une petite question un peu stupide, mais c'était un de mes plaisirs coupables de CPC, et je le retrouve pas sur le site web (ce qui ferait du sens, mais me manque un peu) : Peut-on consulter l'ours du mag sur le site ????

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Une petite question un peu stupide, mais c'était un de mes plaisirs coupables de CPC, et je le retrouve pas sur le site web (ce qui ferait du sens, mais me manque un peu) : Peut-on consulter l'ours du mag sur le site ????


Ouaip, c'est classé avec la grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul =D

----------


## moimadmax

Bizarre sur le 373 il n'y a pas la couverture. C'est encore celle temporaire.

----------


## Wingi

> Ouaip, c'est classé avec la grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul =D


Merci !  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Tiens un petit bug qui a peut être déjà été signalé ou qui n'en est peut être pas un : 

Si on ouvre un lien vers un numéro pas encore sorti sans être loggé : https://www.canardpc.com/numero/374 au lieu de prendre un "ce numéro n'étant pas encore en kiosque, son contenu est reservé aux abonnés connectés", on prend une erreur 404.

Alors que la page existe bien...

----------


## Coeur2canard

> Oui c'est dommage... moi j'attends de pouvoirs accéder à tous mes favoris, et les gérer de façon personnalisée, c'est vraiment vraiment ce qu'il me manque.
> Et aussi pourquoi pas pouvoir disposer des tests tous numéros confondus (idem pour les autres sections) ça serait pas mal.


J'attends exactement la même chose  ::): 
En attendant pour j'ai créé un dossier favori dans mon navigateur pour garder les articles que je veux sous le coude  ::mellow::

----------


## Norochj

Depuis jeudi matin le site est inaccessible avec le message d'erreur "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.".
Cela ne concerne que le site mais pas le forum. J'ai tenté via ordi, téléphone, connecté ou non à mon compte et toujours la même chose. D'autres canards sont concernées car je vois aucun message nul là dessus depuis ce matin ?

----------


## Eradan

Le site s'affiche correctement ici, que ce soit en abonné ou sans être identifié.

----------


## Norochj

Bon si j'efface mes cookies je peux accéder au site sans être connecté. Dès que je me connecte j'ai de nouveau le droit à la page blanche avec "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later."
À part ici il y a un endroit où remonter un problème de compte avec le site ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon si j'efface mes cookies je peux accéder au site sans être connecté. Dès que je me connecte j'ai de nouveau le droit à la page blanche avec "The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later."
> À part ici il y a un endroit où remonter un problème de compte avec le site ?


Est-ce que par hasard vous aviez personnalisé l'ordre des rubriques du sommaire ?

----------


## Norochj

> Est-ce que par hasard vous aviez personnalisé l'ordre des rubriques du sommaire ?


Il me semble bien que oui. Mais vu que j'ai changé plusieurs fois pour faire des tests je sais plus sur quoi je m'étais finalement arrêté  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

Tiens, ça fait pareil pour moi.

Hier soir , j'étais chez moi ça allait mais ce matin pas moyen de le faire du boulot. FF, IE (oui c'est au boulot alors zut), chrome rien n'y fait.

Moi j'ai rien personnalisé du tout.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le problème devrait être réglé, est-ce le cas pour tout le monde ?

----------


## Norochj

J'ai effacé de nouveau les cookies, le site est accessible non connecté et toujours le message d'erreur quand je me connecte.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop, coucou.

Je sais pas trop où le mettre, paske le topic sur le Kickstarter a été locké. Donc je le mets ici.

Je viens de recevoir les trois sous-verres et les cinq sticks autocollants aujourd'hui. Et je voulais juste vous remercier, c'est cool ^^. Le seul truc bizarre, c'était l'enveloppe fermée avec un scotch transparent, j'ai pensé à du pillage mais il ne manque rien. Peut-être mon courrier qui est surveillé, même si normalement ma Môman n'a pas mon adresse (elle m'a dit "juste pour t'envoyer des pâtes, mais t'inquiètes pas, je sais pas où tu vis").

Je suis vite fait allé sur votre site pour voir les articles en avant-première, mais c'est pas trop pour moi. Je préfère lire les articles dans le magazine papier. J'ai voulu vous soutenir avec le kickstarter, tant mieux si ça marche, perso je suis perdu là-bas. En fait, c'est super pratique pour choper un article en particulier malgré le passage des années, j'imagine. Ou bien pour aider à la correction des coquilles. Chuis pas vraiment numérique, désolé  ::P: .

En tout cas, joli boulot ! Et je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses, en même temps qu'une bonne année 2018 (j'ai cru lire dans le n°373 que c'était pas gagné). Courage.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Merci!

Et je vais demander pour le scotch, c'est un peu bizarre. Mais on est pas non plus à l'abri d'une enveloppe qui commençait à s'ouvrir et qui a été scotchée par le facteur.

----------


## Bah

Ou alors un mec qui voulait voler et qui a trouvé ça trop naze  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai effacé de nouveau les cookies, le site est accessible non connecté et toujours le message d'erreur quand je me connecte.


Toujours bloqué ?

----------


## Norochj

> Toujours bloqué ?


Oui toujours. J'attendez que vous finissiez le bouclage avant de vous relancer  :;):

----------


## Eradan

> Je viens de recevoir les trois sous-verres et les cinq sticks autocollants aujourd'hui. Et je voulais juste vous remercier, c'est cool ^^. Le seul truc bizarre, c'était l'enveloppe fermée avec un scotch transparent, j'ai pensé à du pillage mais il ne manque rien. Peut-être mon courrier qui est surveillé, même si normalement ma Môman n'a pas mon adresse (elle m'a dit "juste pour t'envoyer des pâtes, mais t'inquiètes pas, je sais pas où tu vis").


Même chose ici.



Le rabat de l'enveloppe était collé, mais j'ai pu le décoller à la main. Le scotch s'est gentiment coupé en deux. Les trois sous-verres et les 5 autocollants étaient tous présents.

----------


## Sylla

> Ou alors un mec qui voulait voler et qui a trouvé ça trop naze


Ouais, je pense. Il a dû croire que c'était du pognon...perdu !

----------


## Norochj

> Toujours bloqué ?


J'ai réussi à me débloquer tout seul en passant par le lien https://www.canardpc.com/retour-abo.html qui amène sur une page 404 du site. De là j'ai pu accéder à mon profil et remettre l'ordre de lecture en normal.
Par contre dès que je remet l'ordre en perso le site est de nouveau bloqué avec le message d'erreur.
Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez régler ça rapidement, en attendant je vais m'adapter pour pouvoir continuer à lire le mag.

----------


## acdctabs

Ceux qui n'ont rien reçu ils se signalent à partir de quand et comment ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai réussi à me débloquer tout seul en passant par le lien https://www.canardpc.com/retour-abo.html qui amène sur une page 404 du site. De là j'ai pu accéder à mon profil et remettre l'ordre de lecture en normal.
> Par contre dès que je remet l'ordre en perso le site est de nouveau bloqué avec le message d'erreur.
> Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez régler ça rapidement, en attendant je vais m'adapter pour pouvoir continuer à lire le mag.


Ah merci pour l'info précise, on regarde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ceux qui n'ont rien reçu ils se signalent à partir de quand et comment ?


Tout n'est pas encore parti. Cela fait beaucoup d'enveloppes à remplir...
Dans tous les cas, le mieux c'est de communiquer via les messages du site Kickstarter, c'est là qu'il est le plus facile pour nous de vous retrouver.

----------


## acdctabs

Quand on a déménagé depuis mais en mettant à jour l'adresse pour l'abonnement papier, j'ai peur de me dire que ce n'est pas le cas pour le kickstarter du coup.

----------


## Grolibus

Bonjour,
Quand on clique sur "Rechercher", il faut à nouveau cliquer dans le barre de recherche qui s'affiche pour pouvoir commencer à taper ce qu'on cherche.

Est-ce que le curseur pourrait être automatiquement positionné dans la barre de recherche, svp?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Yop,
j'aime bien le site, sauf un truc : la lecture des news... Le truc en 3 colonnes, c'est daubé sur ordi, je suis toujours obligé de remonter pour lire le petit bout de news en haut que j'ai raté. Et il y a 3 pages de news, donc c'est un peu relou...
Y a pas moyen de mettre une lecture "normale" des news ? Les unes en dessous des autres, par exemple.
Merci !  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quand on a déménagé depuis mais en mettant à jour l'adresse pour l'abonnement papier, j'ai peur de me dire que ce n'est pas le cas pour le kickstarter du coup.


Oui envoyez-nous un message avec votre nouvelle adresse via kickstarter pour qu'on vous retrouve.

----------


## acdctabs

Je fais ça ce soir, si je retrouve comment me connecter sur kickstarter ^^

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ben j'ai bien réussi à me connecter sur le site kickstarter mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment vous contacter via le site.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bon ben j'ai bien réussi à me connecter sur le site kickstarter mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment vous contacter via le site.


Sur la page du projet, tu cliques sur Canard PC en haut à droite sous Created By, et puis sur Contact Me.

----------


## acdctabs

Merci, message envoyé du coup ^^

----------


## deul

> J'ai réussi à me débloquer tout seul en passant par le lien https://www.canardpc.com/retour-abo.html qui amène sur une page 404 du site. De là j'ai pu accéder à mon profil et remettre l'ordre de lecture en normal.
> Par contre dès que je remet l'ordre en perso le site est de nouveau bloqué avec le message d'erreur.
> Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez régler ça rapidement, en attendant je vais m'adapter pour pouvoir continuer à lire le mag.


Bonjour,

Même problème depuis quelques jours, je me suis décidé à éplucher le forum et hop aujourd'hui ça remarche grâce à ce pro-tip !

merci :D

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne vois pas de couv' sur le site pour le numéro 375, sur la boutique aucune trace du numéro.

----------


## Izual

Il sort aujourd'hui, on fait l'annonce cet après-midi, faut nous laisser le temps.  ::):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Merci!
> 
> Et je vais demander pour le scotch, c'est un peu bizarre. Mais on est pas non plus à l'abri d'une enveloppe qui commençait à s'ouvrir et qui a été scotchée par le facteur.


Je jette pas la pierre, je fais ça aussi quand je trouve que le rabat de l'enveloppe ne colle pas assez  ::P: .

----------


## cooly08

J'essaie d'offrir le test KCD à Nazedaq mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
Il m'indique ?error=2 dans la barre d'adresse.

Je l'ai offert à znokiss quelques minutes avant et ça a fonctionné.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Hello,

Ca faisait un petit moment que je n'avais pas fréquenté le site (mon abonnement il me sert surtout en papier), mais en parcourant les news (qui sont typiquement mises en page avec des colonnes courtes), j'ai remarque que, souvent, beaucoup de mot étaient affreusement coupes. J'imagine que c'est surtout du a la faible largeur des colonnes, mais c'est vraiment hyper desagreable a lire...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tu as un screenshot?




> J'essaie d'offrir le test KCD à Nazedaq mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
> Il m'indique ?error=2 dans la barre d'adresse.
> 
> Je l'ai offert à znokiss quelques minutes avant et ça a fonctionné.


Je fais remonter.

----------


## the_protanogist

Bonjour, il y a un </br> rédigé <br/> sur la fiche complète de strikers edge (rubrique "plateforme") et le logo du flux rss gratuit est sur fond blanc lorsque l'on active le mode nocturne. A part ça j'aime bien la formule générale, même si j'ai personnellemment du mal à me retrouver dans la navigation. Je précise que je viens rarement, donc ceci explique peut-être en partie cela. J'ai aussi peu d'usage sur les bitcoincoins, je les dépensent rarement.

----------


## Clad

Hello

Depuis quelques heures, quand je me connecte à canardpc.com, j'ai un écran rouge intimidant racontant en gros "Ce site web a été signalé comme caca boudin par google".

En allant chercher un lien en bas, puis un autre, je peux "ignorer l'avertissement" de tata google et me connecter quand même sur le site et le forum. Par contre, j'ai une barre rouge en haut tout du long qui ressemble à ça:



(lien clickable)

edit: ça me fait pareil sur mon fixe (Windows 10, connecté à ma box SFR) et sur mon portable (Ubuntu 17.10, connecté en 4G chez Free), firefox dans les deux cas.

----------


## Izual

Bizarre, rien sur mon Firefox ici.




> Bonjour, il y a un </br> rédigé <br/> sur la fiche complète de strikers edge (rubrique "plateforme")


Merci, c'est corrigé.

----------


## Clad

Aujourd'hui ça ne me le fait plus, sur aucune des deux machines.

----------


## Came Yon

Curieusement il n'y a pas de moyen de signaler une erreur dans les News?

Non pas que je doute de la perfection de vos écrits, mais ça pourrait être pratique pour signaler une erreur d’inattention. Dans la news sur Shaq Fu  :Bave:  du numéro 376 par exemple. Ça serait bête qu'un gros babar de 150 kilos avec 4 bagouzes NBA au poing vienne toquer à la porte de *P.* parce que son nom est mal orthographié  ::P:  (Ça s'écrit Shaquille O'Neal, et non pas Shaquille O'Neil).

----------


## Dr.Kant

Salut,

J'ai essayé de faire un achat sur la boutique depuis mon téléphone ( Moto 4 et Firefox 58.0.2) et depuis mon ordi portable (ubuntu 17.10 et firefoz a jour). Au moment de commander depuis mon panier, après avoir rempli mes identifiants, je tombe sur la page suivante "https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/commander/livraison" sans mise en page et avec pour seul contenu : "@Twig/Exception/error500.html.twig".

Merci et a plus

----------


## Fhab

Bonjour, je sais pas trop ou poster ça, mais ça m'a l'air pas trop mal, chaleureux et tout, et donc je vais poster ici. Si j'ai carrément tort il vous restera toujours l'option de me bannir en enfeeeeer.

Bref, je suis abonné, et lorsque je clique sur "voir mes favoris" (que ce soit depuis mon pc ou depuis mon ipad) je me retrouve sur inénarrable page qui me dit qu'aucun résultat n'a été trouvé et qui ose mettre en doute mon inspiration.

C'est très embêtant, et du coup, je suis très embêté, parce que j'ai beau balancer plein de trucs en favoris pour aller les yeuter sur steam à temps perdus, rien à faire, je peux pas, je suis embêté.

Voilà, merci de ne pas me bannir en enfeeeer toussa.

----------


## timur

Mais où est donc passé le mode nuit en version mobile? Suis-je le seul à avoir perdu l'option? Je l'ai toujours en version desktop - Firefox 58.0.2 sur les deux supports. Je peux toujours mettre Firefox en mode lecture evidemment mais les images merdent un peu.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais où est donc passé le mode nuit en version mobile? Suis-je le seul à avoir perdu l'option? Je l'ai toujours en version desktop - Firefox 58.0.2 sur les deux supports. Je peux toujours mettre Firefox en mode lecture evidemment mais les images merdent un peu.


Il faut cliquer sur le menu "hamburger" en haut à droite de la version mobile, et l'option se trouve juste au dessus des icones de partage (réseaux sociaux, RSS etc.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bref, je suis abonné, et lorsque je clique sur "voir mes favoris" (que ce soit depuis mon pc ou depuis mon ipad) je me retrouve sur inénarrable page qui me dit qu'aucun résultat n'a été trouvé et qui ose mettre en doute mon inspiration.


Oui, le moteur de recherche de Drupal nous donne du fil à retordre, donc ce n'est pas encore implémenté.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Plop,

Bon je vais faire mon connard d'utilisateur de base, j'ai pas lu les pages précédentes et je vais juste poser ma question ici comme s'il ne s'était rien passé avant sur ce thread  ::ninja:: 

Est-ce que ce serait possible d'avoir en fin d'article le même composant que celui qui est en tête de page et qui permet de passer à l'article précédent/suivant? Celui là:


Par ex. au niveau de la zone de l'auteur, qui intègre d'ailleurs déjà un lien "Revenir au sommaire". Oui je sais qu'il y a un bouton pour remonter en haut en un clic, mais déjà ça fait 2 clics au lieu d'un, et ensuite ledit bouton n'est pas du même côté que le composant précédent. 

Connard d'utilisateur de base je vous avais prévenu  :Cigare:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah en fait ça existe déjà. Avec des grosses vignettes des articles en question. C'est juste en dessous de "Revenir au sommaire"

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ahah quel con  ::P: 

Je sais pas si je descendais pas assez ou si mon cerveau filtre automatiquement toutes les images en bas des articles de peur de tomber sur des contenus sponsorisés, mais j'avais pas fait gaffe. C'est pourtant écrit assez gros  ::wacko:: 

Ben merci du coup!

----------


## morgul

Salut, lorsque j'essaye de partager un article en utilisant le nom d'utilisateur ca ne fonctionne pas, par contre avec l'adresse email, ca a fonctionné.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut, lorsque j'essaye de partager un article en utilisant le nom d'utilisateur ca ne fonctionne pas, par contre avec l'adresse email, ca a fonctionné.


Bonsoir, que se passe-t-il exactement ?

----------


## Zodex

Moi je pense vraiment que vous ne devriez pas mettre de numéro de chapitres, voir de sommaire dans vos dossiers. Ça me perturbe d'avoir à naviguer tant bien que mal pour essayer de lire les articles dans l'ordre.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon c'est peut-être moi qui déconne, mais ne manque-t-il pas une image dans l'article de Punk Rock Jesus, y'a un grand espace blanc qui me happe :




Et merci pour le conseil de lecture de *"Killers of the Flower Moon"*, et continuez à nous proposer des chouettes lectures - surtout quand vous paraîtrez tous les mois, il y aura peut-être plus (+) de place pour le papier culture ? Par exemple pour présenter un ou deux films, livres et/ou albums de musique par mois, chaque mois ?

Bref, dans tous les cas a bientôt pour Ulule et bon courage.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En effet, il manque une image.

----------


## zfil

Y'a des améliorations prévues pour le confort de navigation et la mise en page ? Aujourd'hui je trouve qu'on est vraiment loin du confort de lecture de la version papier.
Un truc tout bête pourquoi après tout ce temps c'est toujours aussi dur de voir les articles qu'on a déjà lus ? C'est juste un putain de style à changer  ::(: 

Le site fait vraiment parent pauvre du mag alors certes c'est pratique mais lancer un site qui ressemble a un truc du début des années 2000 c'est quand même dommage (si vous pouviez vous inspirer de https://carbone.ink/ par exemple ...)

----------


## Couillou

250 000€ pour ça, c'est clair que ça fait peur.

----------


## Orhin

Sauf qu'il n'y a jamais eu 250 000€ dépensé pour le site.  :Facepalm: 

Par contre, assez d'accord avec le problème de style pour indiqué le statut de lecture des articles.
La couleur "lue" ne se différencie pas assez de la couleur "non lue".

----------


## Couillou

Même à 72 000€, ça reste gênant.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je vous trouve dur, et peu réalistes.
Un site de cet ampleur ça demande des moyens, bien plus qu'un wordpress moddé par un freelance le soir. Il ne suffit pas que ce soit beau, mais il faut que ce soit fiable, sécurisé, utilisable par les rédacteurs, et que ça tienne la charge vu l'audience (et j'oublie sûrement des points). J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont réussit dans l'ensemble, dans les temps qui plus est, et il est normal que ce soit perfectible. Gardez à l'esprit qu'il est très difficile de mener un projet informatique : la plupart se cassent la gueule ou ont des mois ou années de retard.

Enfin, pour ceux et celles qui n'aimeraient pas le style du site (chacun ses goûts après-tout), tu peux faire des userstyles pour le personnaliser selon tes besoins. Ce n'est pas idéal, ça demande un effort, mais ça peut valoir la peine.

----------


## Orhin

> Même à 72 000€, ça reste gênant.


Sauf que 72 000€ c'est pas que pour le dev et l'ergonomie/design du site, mais aussi tous les outils derrière (aussi bien pour la rédaction des article que la gestion de la mise en page) et plein d'autres trucs invisible à l’œil du grand public.




> la plupart se cassent la gueule ou ont des mois ou années de retard.


Faut pas non plus dramatiser, beaucoup de projets se passent très bien (en tout cas ceux sur lesquels je bosse, je sais pas pour toi  ::ninja:: ).

Par contre, le résultat final me parait aussi en adéquation avec le budget.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah le site est tellement peu pratique que je l'ai jamais utilisé...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Faut pas non plus dramatiser, beaucoup de projets se passent très bien (en tout cas ceux sur lesquels je bosse, je sais pas pour toi ).


C'est vrai, pardon, j'ai un peu exagéré. Disons que c'était un vieux réflexe de survie de quand tu dois expliquer à un client que sa méthodo débile va se casser la figure comme tous les projets montés n'importe comment  :^_^: .

----------


## Orhin

> C'est vrai, pardon, j'ai un peu exagéré. Disons que c'était un vieux réflexe de survie de quand tu dois expliquer à un client que sa méthodo débile va se casser la figure comme tous les projets montés n'importe comment .


Ah mais je suis pas fou, je fais quasiment que des projets au forfait gérés intégralement de notre côté (la régie/AT c'est seulement avec des clients sérieux avec lesquels on a l'habitude de travailler).

----------


## olivarius

> Bah le site est tellement peu pratique que je l'ai jamais utilisé...


+1

----------


## morgul

> Bonsoir, que se passe-t-il exactement ?


Lorsque je valide après avoir sélectionner l'utilisateur avec lequel je veut partager, aucun bitcoincoin (pardon pour la faute, c'est corrigé   ::XD:: ) n'est décompté et l'article n'est pas partagé, par contre si j'utilise une adresse email, cela fonctionne.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Lorsque je valide après avoir sélectionner l'utilisateur avec lequel je veut partager, aucun bitcoincoin (pardon pour la faute, c'est corrigé  ) n'est décompté et l'article n'est pas partagé, par contre si j'utilise une adresse email, cela fonctionne.


Normalement c'est corrigé !

----------


## Mans

Quand on lit les news, un clic sur une news la selectionne pour la partager. Je trouve ca un peu stressant de ne pas pouvoir cliquer ailleurs pour la deselectionner (autrement qu'en selectionnant une autre news quoi, j'aimerais bien n'avoir plus rien de selectionne).

----------


## cooly08

Petite critique quand on lit sur un iPad :



En rouge, l’espace entre le bord de l’écran et le texte.
Je trouve ça trop proche ça donne une sensation désagréable. Un peu étouffé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ça, c’est pas fou non plus :

----------


## cooly08

En mode portrait sur iPad, c’est la Bérézina. 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce n’est pas très responsive tout ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Petite question, pourquoi ne pas permettre de commenter les articles ? Ca fait partie d'une démarche ou c'est juste pas la priorité ? 

Je pense entre autre au site de paradox interactive (paradox plaza) dont les news ont leur mirroir sur le forum qui permet de réagir et discuter les informations, avec la possibilité de "agree", "respectfully disagree", "helpfull" un post.

----------


## Izual

> Petite question, pourquoi ne pas permettre de commenter les articles ? Ca fait partie d'une démarche ou c'est juste pas la priorité ?


Ben si, on peut commenter les articles, mais sur le forum : il y a en-dessous de chaque article un lien qui renvoie au bon topic du forum.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ah, oui, en effet, j'avais zappé le liens (pas idéalement placé ?). 

J'ai rapidement parcouru, et j'ai vu que c'était surtout pour réagir au numéro en général. Il y a des projets pour plus d'interactivité à ce niveau ou vous êtes satisfait dans l'état ?

----------


## Frypolar

Je crois que l’idée était de ne pas multiplier les sujets alors qu’en général un topic existe déjà sur le forum. J’ai la flemme de retrouver le message d’Ivan  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En mode portrait sur iPad, c’est la Bérézina. 
> 
> Ce n’est pas très responsive tout ça.


C'est tout cassé vous voulez dire !
On regarde.

----------


## johnclaude

> Bah le site est tellement peu pratique que je l'ai jamais utilisé...


C'est une vraie plaie. Je comptais dessus pour continuer à le lire magazine, et du coup je ne le lis plus.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Je dois avouer être dans le même cas, depuis juin dernier  ::cry::

----------


## johnclaude

Bon, donc on semble être au moins quelques uns dans ce cas, du coup critiquer gratuitement c'est pas cool, il ne nous reste plus qu'à...exprimer ce qui nous dérange mais surtout ce qui nous manque avec ce site web du passé.
Moi j'aurais y retrouvé la "facilité" de lecture du magazine. J'ai acheté un tablette en décembre, un peu pour y lire le magazine (je me disais que la lecture n'étais pas agréable parce que sur mon pc). Au final c'est pas mieux.
Ce que j'aimais dans le magazine papier, c'est le lire dans l'ordre des pages (sinon j'avais tendance à en zapper une partie dont les articles ne me parlaient a priori pas, et qui au final méritaient quand même d'être lus).
La navigation est affreuse, il faut sans arrêt faire des aller-retour vers le sommaire pour espérer ne pas rater d'articles et moi ça me dérange.
La mise en page est souvent "cassée" (désolé je n'ai pas d'exemple pour illustrer là tout de suite).

A la limite, un truc qui ferait ni plus ni moins qu'un simple pdf un peu amélioré m'aurait suffi, j'ai des besoins simples dans la vie: un sommaire, la possibilité d'enchainer les articles par rubrique et en avant. Et là, au lieu d'avoir accès au magazine sur mon pc, ma tablette et mon portable j'ai simplement l'envie de me dire "vu le bordel que c'est, je ne le lis plus".

----------


## gros_bidule

Un menu flottant ça serait top oui  :;): 
A la limite on pourrait faire cela en JS, dans une extension Firefox/Chrome, ça ne serait pas excessivement compliqué.
@CPC : vous auriez un GitHub CanardPC ? Genre vous créez un projet d'extension et je suis certain que des canards programmologues se feront un plaisir (moi en premier) de fournir 99% du code. Cela permettrait de répondre à la contrainte "on n'a pas le temps" et de contenter les coincoins ronchons.

----------


## Visslar

> Bon, donc on semble être au moins quelques uns dans ce cas, du coup critiquer gratuitement c'est pas cool, il ne nous reste plus qu'à...exprimer ce qui nous dérange mais surtout ce qui nous manque avec ce site web du passé.
> Moi j'aurais y retrouvé la "facilité" de lecture du magazine. J'ai acheté un tablette en décembre, un peu pour y lire le magazine (je me disais que la lecture n'étais pas agréable parce que sur mon pc). Au final c'est pas mieux.
> Ce que j'aimais dans le magazine papier, c'est le lire dans l'ordre des pages (sinon j'avais tendance à en zapper une partie dont les articles ne me parlaient a priori pas, et qui au final méritaient quand même d'être lus).
> La navigation est affreuse, il faut sans arrêt faire des aller-retour vers le sommaire pour espérer ne pas rater d'articles et moi ça me dérange.
> La mise en page est souvent "cassée" (désolé je n'ai pas d'exemple pour illustrer là tout de suite).
> 
> A la limite, un truc qui ferait ni plus ni moins qu'un simple pdf un peu amélioré m'aurait suffi, j'ai des besoins simples dans la vie: un sommaire, la possibilité d'enchainer les articles par rubrique et en avant. Et là, au lieu d'avoir accès au magazine sur mon pc, ma tablette et mon portable j'ai simplement l'envie de me dire "vu le bordel que c'est, je ne le lis plus".


Je suis du même avis, ce site est une plaie à utiliser. Mais moi je veux quelque chose qui est à l'inverse de ce que tu veux, comme quoi, ce sera dur de contenter tout le monde.
En fait, ce que j'aimerais, c'est une homepage qui présente les articles dans leur ordre de publication, comme n'importe quelle autre site de JV en fait (mais si tout le monde le fait, c'est peut-être pour une bonne raison).
Mais pour ça, il faudrait que les articles soient publiés dés qu'ils sont écrits, et pas par paquet de 10 les 3 derniers jours avant le bouclage.

Et avoir des commentaires par news/test/article, ça me semble être le minimum aussi pour faire vivre un peu le site...

Personnellement, si je me réabonne, ce sera + par soutien par rapport à la situation de CPC que pour vraiment profiter du site. Ou alors je repasserai au papier.

----------


## johnclaude

> Je suis du même avis, ce site est une plaie à utiliser. Mais moi je veux quelque chose qui est à l'inverse de ce que tu veux, comme quoi, ce sera dur de contenter tout le monde.
> En fait, ce que j'aimerais, c'est une homepage qui présente les articles dans leur ordre de publication, comme n'importe quelle autre site de JV en fait (mais si tout le monde le fait, c'est peut-être pour une bonne raison).


Ah mais ça aussi ça m'irait. En fait si je pouvais simplement éviter de me faire chier comme un rat mort pour voir tous les articles ça me paraitrait même formidable.

----------


## zfil

> Bon, donc on semble être au moins quelques uns dans ce cas, du coup critiquer gratuitement c'est pas cool, il ne nous reste plus qu'à...exprimer ce qui nous dérange mais surtout ce qui nous manque avec ce site web du passé.
> Moi j'aurais y retrouvé la "facilité" de lecture du magazine. J'ai acheté un tablette en décembre, un peu pour y lire le magazine (je me disais que la lecture n'étais pas agréable parce que sur mon pc). Au final c'est pas mieux.
> Ce que j'aimais dans le magazine papier, c'est le lire dans l'ordre des pages (sinon j'avais tendance à en zapper une partie dont les articles ne me parlaient a priori pas, et qui au final méritaient quand même d'être lus).
> La navigation est affreuse, il faut sans arrêt faire des aller-retour vers le sommaire pour espérer ne pas rater d'articles et moi ça me dérange.
> La mise en page est souvent "cassée" (désolé je n'ai pas d'exemple pour illustrer là tout de suite).
> 
> A la limite, un truc qui ferait ni plus ni moins qu'un simple pdf un peu amélioré m'aurait suffi, j'ai des besoins simples dans la vie: un sommaire, la possibilité d'enchainer les articles par rubrique et en avant. Et là, au lieu d'avoir accès au magazine sur mon pc, ma tablette et mon portable j'ai simplement l'envie de me dire "vu le bordel que c'est, je ne le lis plus".


Je suis d'accord avec toi, la navigation est une purge mais aussi la mise en page est vraiment affreuse par rapport au papier (et du coup moi aussi je ne lis presque plus ...).

Du coup là je viens de reprendre un abo papier  ::): , et au final le web permet de garder une archive complète sans avoir à tout stocker chez soi ...

----------


## Yshuya

Bonjour Ivan,

Je me demandais si le troisième point du kickstarter verrait le jour où était actuellement abandonné.

Vu le succès : Pocket, Wiki et le forum mobile. J'avoue que les deux derniers points m'intéressent beaucoup !

----------


## johnclaude

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, la navigation est une purge mais aussi la mise en page est vraiment affreuse par rapport au papier (et du coup moi aussi je ne lis presque plus ...).
> 
> Du coup là je viens de reprendre un abo papier , et au final le web permet de garder une archive complète sans avoir à tout stocker chez soi ...


Il me semblait que j'en avais parlé, mais ouaip la mise en page fait pleurer c'est vrai.

----------


## zfil

> Il me semblait que j'en avais parlé, mais ouaip la mise en page fait pleurer c'est vrai.


Sans compter les illustrations qui manquent par rapport au papier

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis du même avis, ce site est une plaie à utiliser. Mais moi je veux quelque chose qui est à l'inverse de ce que tu veux, comme quoi, ce sera dur de contenter tout le monde.


Voilà, voilà.
Désolé que le site ne vous convienne pas, vraiment, mais il est absolument impossible de prendre en compte les desideratas de chacun.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et le nombre de consultations unique du site par rapport au nombre de backers?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La navigation est affreuse, il faut sans arrêt faire des aller-retour vers le sommaire pour espérer ne pas rater d'articles et moi ça me dérange.


L'icone en haut à gauche avec les petites flèches sur le coté est précisément là pour vous permettre de lire les articles les uns après les autres sans avoir à repasser par le sommaire, en suivant soit l'ordre par défaut soit un ordre personnalisé.




> La mise en page est souvent "cassée" (désolé je n'ai pas d'exemple pour illustrer là tout de suite).


Dommage. Mais oui, si vous faites références au magazine, la mise en page est ultra simplifiée. C'est un choix délibéré de ne pas chercher à reproduire la richesse d'une mise en page de magazine papier. Aussi bien techniquement que pour l'utilisation, ça n'aurait pas de sens.




> A la limite, un truc qui ferait ni plus ni moins qu'un simple pdf un peu amélioré m'aurait suffi, j'ai des besoins simples dans la vie


Non cela n'a jamais été une option. C'était ce que nous faisions avec ePresse et cela ne plaisait à personne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et le nombre de consultations unique du site par rapport au nombre de backers?


Il est assez largement supérieur mais cela ne veut rien dire: les abonnés papier ont aussi accès au site.
Ce qui est significatif c'est que la très grande majorité des retours que nous avons (qui ne se fait pas sur le forum, désolé) est positive et qu'on observe un transfert des abonnements papier vers les abonnements numériques, ce qui signifie que celui-ci donne satisfaction.

Entendez moi bien: je ne nie pas les défauts qui restent, ni le fait (Ô combien), que le site soit perfectible sur plusieurs points. Mais il y a pas mal de gens ici qui confondent "Ils ont fait des choix différents de mes goûts & habitudes" avec "c'est de la merde", et qui oublient que les ambitions du projet ont toujours été simples et claires: proposer une consultation numérique d'un magazine papier.

----------


## Redlight

> L'icone en haut à gauche avec les petites flèches sur le coté est précisément là pour vous permettre de lire les articles les uns après les autres sans avoir à repasser par le sommaire, en suivant soit l'ordre par défaut soit un ordre personnalisé.


Les pages des news ne bénéficient pas de cette fonctionnalité.

----------


## Visslar

> Ce qui est significatif c'est que la très grande majorité des retours que nous avons (qui ne se fait pas sur le forum, désolé) est positive


Qui sont ces gens  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Qui sont ces gens


Quels sont leurs réseaux
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Je pars mener l'enquête...



Les francé canards ont le droit de savoir !

----------


## johnclaude

Mais si, "ils sont partout".
Ou alors on manque cruellement d'informations sur ce sujet, et à mon avis un paint bien sale vaut mieux qu'un long discours. Le truc idéal qui plait à tout le monde, c'est impossible, mais là on a un truc qui ne plait à peu près à personne. (sur le forum, je n'ai vu aucun retour positif sur la lecture du magazine en ligne).
La lecture n'est pas aisée, et la navigation est pénible.
Je note que le mode nuit est très agréable, même s'il faut l'activer assez souvent (ou alors le jour se lève plusieurs fois par jour chez moi). Son plus gros inconvénient est de me rappeler que le thème sombre du forum est parti à jamais dans un monde meilleur.

La vraie question étant: est-ce que Casque y croyait à mort quand vous avez lancé le projet?



> L'icone en haut à gauche avec les petites flèches sur le coté est précisément là pour vous permettre de lire les articles les uns après les autres sans avoir à repasser par le sommaire, en suivant soit l'ordre par défaut soit un ordre personnalisé.


Une fonction très utile quand on veut zapper la moitié du contenu.
Comme l'abonnement est sur le contenu entier, soit on se fait chier pour retrouver ce qui est passé à la trappe, soit on en rate la moitié, soit on se dit "ok, je ne lis rien c'est trop pénible".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au passage, une question: ça sert à quoi les trucs "Envoyer du chocolat/Envoyer de l'alcool/Envoyer de l'amour"?

----------


## CHbox

> L'icone en haut à gauche avec les petites flèches sur le coté est précisément là pour vous permettre de lire les articles les uns après les autres sans avoir à repasser par le sommaire, en suivant soit l'ordre par défaut soit un ordre personnalisé.


Je me permet d'intervenir, peut-être que ça a déjà été suggéré mais actuellement justement, une fois arrivé en fin d'article on doit d'abord cliquer sur la flèche grise pour remonter, puis sur cette icône pour faire précédent/suivant. Il serait pratique d'avoir une copie de cette icône en bas de l'article (plutôt que d'avoir juste le retour au sommaire) pour éviter le click intermédiaire de retour en haut de page qui est gênant surtout quand on veut juste enchainer les articles en allant lire les conclusions.

----------


## Uddasa

En fait ça existe déjà, en dessous du bouton "retour au sommaire" en fin d'article il y a deux gros boutons "article précédent" et "article suivant", mais la mise en page est tellement peu claire que personne ne doit le voir.

Et un canard (Bastien09) a fait un script pour avoir le bouton dont tu parles tout le temps affiché. J'invite tout le monde à l'essayer, il corrige pas mal de problèmes:
Naviguer entre les articles dans le même ordre que le sommaire (*news comprises*)Sommaire plus compact en supprimant le carrousel et les imagesFixe la position du navigateur d'articleToujours afficher la fiche complète du jeuModification de la police par une plus lisible

----------


## CHbox

> En fait ça existe déjà, en dessous du bouton "retour au sommaire" en fin d'article il y a deux gros boutons "article précédent" et "article suivant", mais la mise en page est tellement peu claire que personne ne doit le voir.
> 
> Et un canard (Bastien09) a fait un script pour avoir le bouton dont tu parles tout le temps affiché. J'invite tout le monde à l'essayer, il corrige pas mal de problèmes:
> Naviguer entre les articles dans le même ordre que le sommaire (*news comprises*)Sommaire plus compact en supprimant le carrousel et les imagesFixe la position du navigateur d'articleToujours afficher la fiche complète du jeuModification de la police par une plus lisible


Ah, ah bah oui... Merci  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Donc déjà, rien qu'avec un script (qui existe depuis la sortie du site) on arrive à un truc un peu plus fonctionnel. Mais à part ça, le site plaît à tout le monde et il n'y a rien à modifier.

J'entends bien que le site ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde. Sauf que là il y a vraiment pas grand chose de pratique.

Sinon, les dossiers sont enfin lisibles dans l'ordre où ils sont publiés dans le mag ?
Ou il faut toujours chercher l'article de présentation du dossier pour savoir dans quel ordre lire les articles ensuite.



Edit : Je viens de relancer le site, pour vérifier que je suis pas à côté de la plaque quand je critique le site.
Donc des trucs qui sont remontés depuis le début ne sont toujours pas corrigés (différence de couleurs entre lus/non lus ; les dossiers qui sont dans le désordre ; les images/bandeaux en tête d'article qui sont absolument dégueu (sérieusement, celui de l'article d'Anchorhead...) ; la grille de Paule Cul qui ne sert strictement à rien puisqu'on ne peut même pas la remplir ni même l'imprimer facilement ou rapidement)

Et ces points là, je pense pas qu'il y a grand monde qui refuserait que ce soit implanté.

Et sinon, aucune utilisation de ce qu'une version web pourrait permettre comme mettre en avant le contenu des article : des vignettes d'images des jeux quand on survole le titre dans le sommaire. L'ajout des genres des jeux dans le sommaire savoir si lire l'article pourrait nous intéresser.
Là on se retrouve avec des titres balancés en vrac qui donnent absolument pas envie d'aller y jeter un oeil.


Le mode nuit au top : 



Donc non, on ne peut pas dire que "le site est correct avec des défauts mais qu'on reçoit beaucoup de compliments et qu'il ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde"

----------


## Uddasa

Effectivement le site ne plaît pas à tout le monde, dont moi, mais je peux comprendre qu'ils aient leur vision. Les goûts et les couleurs...
Par contre ce qui me dérange c'est que les bugs de mise à page ne sont toujours pas corrigés, ce qui rend la lecture pénible voire impossible sur certains appareils.
Par exemple la lecture sur iPad n'est pas possible, sachant que c'est un appareil assez largement répandu pour que quelqu'un s'y penche.
Qu'il ne marche pas sur une tablette noname en 320x240 je veux bien, mais sur un iPad c'est fort.
Idem pour le menu latéral qui s'affiche sur le sommaire suivant la largeur de la fenêtre du navigateur qui est toujours présent.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais à part ça, le site plaît à tout le monde et il n'y a rien à modifier.


Je n'ai jamais écrit ça, j'ai même écrit exactement le contraire. Tout a fait représentatif du problème de cette discussion.




> Le mode nuit au top : 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/13/ae3e...63f84f5094.png


Ah oui c'est tout cassé. Surement un effet de bord d'une correction récente, on s'en occupe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par exemple la lecture sur iPad n'est pas possible, sachant que c'est un appareil assez largement répandu pour que quelqu'un s'y penche.
> Qu'il ne marche pas sur une tablette noname en 320x240 je veux bien, mais sur un iPad c'est fort..


Tiens donc ? Quel problème avez-vous sur votre iPad ? (et quel modèle)

----------


## cooly08

J'ai posté 3 screenshots sur la page précédente avec des soucis de mise en page sur ipad.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Contenu trop proche des bords (gauche et droite) de l'écran.
Le menu en overlay qui reste affiché au-dessus du contenu.
En mode portrait (au moins sur les pages de tests), les deux colonnes de droite qui ne "coulent" pas en-dessous du texte principal.

Ipad pro 10.5".

----------


## Uddasa

> J'ai posté 3 screenshots sur la page précédente avec des soucis de mise en page sur ipad.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Contenu trop proche des bords (gauche et droite) de l'écran.
> Le menu en overlay qui reste affiché au-dessus du contenu.
> En mode portrait (au moins sur les pages de tests), les deux colonnes de droite qui ne "coulent" pas en-dessous du texte principal.
> 
> Ipad pro 10.5".


Idem sur iPad 2017.

----------


## Getz

Je suis assez d'accord que la navigation porte à confusion.

J'aimerai bien retrouver exactement le même ordre que le magazine papier, car il m'arrive de poursuivre la lecture du magazine, qui reste chez moi, sur la version web (quand je suis au taf par exemple... en pause quoi... ne jugez pas, je suis sûr que vous aussi hein...)

Mais c'est pas très pratique, exemple sur le dernier numéro:

J'en étais à l'article Freeman : Guerrilla Warfare. Fort bien je le trouve dans le sommaire qui est fidèle au numéro (il me semble, j'ai pas tout vérifié ... bon à part pour le dossier Focus que j'explique plus bas):



Ici je vois que l'article suivant sera les "News hardware". *Donc je m'attends à la fin de l'article à avoir comme lien de l'article suivant "News hardware". Perdu. Il s'agit de l'article d'après, "Développez couché":* 



Donc je reviens au sommaire (car j'avais remarqué que l'article suivant n'était pas le bon, avouez que c'est dommage de louper une partie du contenu), et je vais sur les news hardware. Là on me propose de lire les news hardware des numéros précédents et suivants, mais pas de naviguer dans le numéro en cours. Il faut repasser par le sommaire  ::blink:: 



Idem pour la page de news "100% news". Si on clique sur le lien "lire le magazine" sous le sommaire, on est redirigé vers le premier article, sans passer par les news...

Donc j'ai du mal à imaginer que ce genre de navigation plait à la majorité. Pourquoi les page de news ne sont pas intégrées à la navigation du numéro comme pour chaque article?

Pareil pour l'article sur Focus, c'est le bordel. Le sommaire indique la page de présentation avec les liens vers les articles des différents jeux (Le What's Next 2018 de Focus) à la fin de la partie Dossier... Alors que dans l'article, qui a son propre sommaire, il est en premier!  ::w00t:: 

En résumé, pour moi, c'est le gros souci de cette version web: le bordel pour s'y retrouver dans un même numéro, à cause de ce manque de cohérence entre le sommaire et la navigation entre chaque article.

Ca ne ma parait pas insurmontable, on a un sommaire avec un ordre bien défini, chaque article a un lien vers le suivant et le précédent par rapport à ce sommaire, et ce que quelque soit le type d'article: news, dossier, tests, etc...

Après c'est peut-être plus complique que ça en a l'air (notamment avec l'ordre personnalisable, mais est-ce vraiment une fonctionnalité très utilisée?)

----------


## Calys

> Pourquoi les page de news ne sont pas intégrées à la navigation du numéro comme pour chaque article?


Le script Enhanced CPC cité plus haut corrige ce problème, si tu as la possibilité d'installer des extensions sur le navigateur au taf 

Spoiler Alert! 


pendant la pause bien sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je peux ni installer d'extension ni lire le site  ::(: 
Le forum passe le proxy, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Getz

> Le script Enhanced CPC cité plus haut corrige ce problème, si tu as la possibilité d'installer des extensions sur le navigateur au taf 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pendant la pause bien sûr


Merci, je vais tester ça!  :;): 
Je suis sous Vivaldi, qui utilise les extensions Chrome, je ne sais pas si les scripts tampermonkey fonctionnent...

Je trouve ça dommage de passer par une extension pour une fonctionnalité qui devrait... ben fonctionner en fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sous Vivaldi. Pourtant tampermonkey active bien Enhanced CPC sur la page, mais je ne vois aucune des fonctionnalités de l'extension en oeuvre.

----------


## Calys

> Ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sous Vivaldi. Pourtant tampermonkey active bien Enhanced CPC sur la page, mais je ne vois aucune des fonctionnalités de l'extension en oeuvre.


Tu as bien activé les fonctionnalités dans les paramètres ?




Spoiler Alert! 


oui, je sais, c'est pas très visible sur la page github

----------


## Getz

> Tu as bien activé les fonctionnalités dans les paramètres ?
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/14/a52...e2fbf7c452.png
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> oui, je sais, c'est pas très visible sur la page github


Ça marche de chez moi, mais pas au taf... Étrange, je regarderai ça demain  :;): 

Merci bastien, bien cool ton script!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et le nombre de consultations unique du site par rapport au nombre de backers?





> Il est assez largement supérieur mais cela ne veut rien dire: les abonnés papier ont aussi accès au site.
> Ce qui est significatif c'est que la très grande majorité des retours que nous avons (qui ne se fait pas sur le forum, désolé) est positive et qu'on observe un transfert des abonnements papier vers les abonnements numériques, ce qui signifie que celui-ci donne satisfaction.


Parmi ces stats, avez vous également la durée durant laquelle chaque abonné reste ?

Généralement quand j'y vais, c'est pour un test tout frais d'un jeu que je veux acheter à sa sortie (rare donc, mais ce mois ci Surviving mars et Into the breach), ou lire un vieux test pour me rafraîchir la mémoire avant un achat, parce que je ne garde pas les mag' papier.
Si je le regarde quelques fois par quinzaine, j'y reste très peu de temps.

Je n'ai donc pas assez de recul pour sortir une critique objective sur le site, mais j'avoue qu'en le testant fin 2017 pour voir si ça me conviendrait, j'étais plutôt perdu. Moi aussi j'ai trouvé la navigation confuse.
Avec trop d'images d'articles un peu partout, parfois je me demande dans quel numéro je suis (là je regarde j'ai les 376 et 377 sur une énorme et longue page), l'historique de lecture, des suggestions de lecture, les articles les plus commentés... Au final je ne sais pas où je suis.

Ca peut venir de moi je n'exclue rien, surtout que je passe peu de temps sur le net. Mais j'ai une question, aussi bien pour Ivan que les utilisateurs ronchons.  :;):  Est ce que ça ne viendrait du fait que ça garde *trop* l'aspect du mag' ?
Je sais que c'est voulu, mais est ce vraiment compatible finalement ?

Et si le site était vraiment un site en profitant de l'apport du net ? Un exemple bidon mais on peut imaginer plus utile, dans un test avoir accès à plus de screens que la version papier (j'imagine que vous devez faire des choix parmi tous ceux que vous prenez), avoir des liens en rapport (l'épisode précédent quand il s'agit d'une suite)...
Je vous ai prévenu, mes idées sont pourries.

*Et* pour ceux qui veulent lire le site comme la version papier, n'avoir que ça d'un clic, rien d'autre que les pages qu'on peut tourner dans l'ordre, sans ajout de chocolats, du "à lire aussi"... comme une version "simple" du site.
Parce que même là le côté net peut avoir quelques avantages, taille de la police (étant bigleux je vous jure que c'est un plus), sauvegarde de la page en cours pour reprendre au même endroit. Ca ce sont plus des "options" que des changements de contenus.

Ce dont je suis sûr c'est que je suis d'accord avec la rédaction qui ne souhaite pas un "bête pdf", ayant Le Kiosque gratuitement avec ma box, j'ai testé pour lire d'autres mag', ça ne m'a pas plu. 

Est ce que quelqu'un a une référence d'un bon magazine/site pour que je puisse savoir ce qui se fait ailleurs ? Je vous vois parler de certaines fonctionnalités et sans les tester ça ne me parle pas vraiment.

----------


## William Vaurien

Persos je fais du 'binge reading' de cpc: je me souviens que j'ai un abonnement en ligne, je me dit 'tient il y a peut être un nouveau numéro' et je le lis séquentiellement, en une ou deux soirée, en essayant de ne pas rater un article à cause du lien 'article suivant' un peu farceur et des dossiers en ordre aléatoire. 

Je faisais à peu près la même chose avec le magazine que j'achetais, jadis, dans les kiosques du RER.

Dans ce mode de lecture, mis à part quelques soucis d'ergonomie, c'est finalement plutôt agréable sur tablette et même sur téléphone: je ne regarde même plus les screenshots, je me satisfait du contenu de l'article. 
Le site fait effectivement un peu pâlichon en comparaison de la version papier, et manque peut être d'un petit effet 'whoa' qui ne le rend pas forcément très sympathique au premier abord, mais pour lire du texte ça me va.

Voilà c'était un avis presque positif, mais j'espère que la version en ligne s'améliorera au fil du temps et ne stagnera pas en l'état, au moins sur la navigation 'de base' comme l'ordre des articles de dossier.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai posté 3 screenshots sur la page précédente avec des soucis de mise en page sur ipad.
> Contenu trop proche des bords (gauche et droite) de l'écran.
> Le menu en overlay qui reste affiché au-dessus du contenu.
> En mode portrait (au moins sur les pages de tests), les deux colonnes de droite qui ne "coulent" pas en-dessous du texte principal.
> Ipad pro 10.5".


Oui je l'avais vu et signalé, c'est sensé être corrigé (et ça l'est chez moi). Vous avez réessayé ? En vidant le cache de votre tablette si besoin ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis assez d'accord que la navigation porte à confusion.
> J'aimerai bien retrouver exactement le même ordre que le magazine papier, car il m'arrive de poursuivre la lecture du magazine, qui reste chez moi, sur la version web (quand je suis au taf par exemple... en pause quoi... ne jugez pas, je suis sûr que vous aussi hein...)


Pour cela j'ai répondu de nombreuses fois: il n'y aura jamais le même ordre sur le web que sur le papier. Parce que notre outil de production (l'interface dans laquelle les rédacteurs entrent leurs articles, et qui ensuite les dispatche soit vers le papier soit vers le web) ne fonctionne pas comme ça d'une part, et parce que les deux médias n'obéissant pas aux mêmes impératifs ça n'aurait pas beaucoup de sens de le "tordre" pour imposer au web de copier le papier sur ce point.
A l'avenir, avec un magazine en version mensuelle qui sera bien plus éloigné du fonctionnement du web, encore moins.




> Pareil pour l'article sur Focus, c'est le bordel. Le sommaire indique la page de présentation avec les liens vers les articles des différents jeux (Le What's Next 2018 de Focus) à la fin de la partie Dossier... Alors que dans l'article, qui a son propre sommaire, il est en premier!


Oui nous avons toujours un problème non résolu sur ce point, toujours lié à notre outil de production: les différentes parties d'un dossier en plusieurs parties y sont entrées séparément. Pour le papier, c'est simple pour le graphiste de gérer l'ensemble, mais pour que le web le gère automatiquement et retrouve ses petits, c'est plus chiant. Un système était prévu pour ça, mais il n'est pas correctement implémenté des deux cotés et ça ne marche pas. Donc c'est sur la liste des points "chiants à régler siouplé" mais comme cela implique de travailler sur les deux cotés (outils de prod et site), d'autres problèmes plus simples passent avant.

----------


## cooly08

Non Ivan je n'ai pas essayé depuis. Si ça marche chez toi ça doit être le cas chez moi aussi. Si ce n'est pas le cas je le signalerai.

----------


## Getz

Merci pour tes réponses Ivan  :;): 




> Pour cela j'ai répondu de nombreuses fois: il n'y aura jamais le même ordre sur le web que sur le papier. Parce que notre outil de production (l'interface dans laquelle les rédacteurs entrent leurs articles, et qui ensuite les dispatche soit vers le papier soit vers le web) ne fonctionne pas comme ça d'une part, et parce que les deux médias n'obéissant pas aux mêmes impératifs ça n'aurait pas beaucoup de sens de le "tordre" pour imposer au web de copier le papier sur ce point.
> A l'avenir, avec un magazine en version mensuelle qui sera bien plus éloigné du fonctionnement du web, encore moins.


Dans ce cas, ce n'est peut-être pas judicieux de sortir les articles regroupés par magazine sur la version web finalement. Parce que justement, ça donne cette impression de vouloir copier le magazine; hors ce n'est pas ce qui est souhaité apparemment. 

Après ce n'est pas que le problème de retrouver exactement le même ordre que le papier (ça je comprends les limitations, et la philosophie derrière), c'est aussi de pouvoir naviguer d'articles en articles comme l'indique le sommaire de la version web (donc en incluant les pages de news dans la navigation).




> Oui nous avons toujours un problème non résolu sur ce point, toujours lié à notre outil de production: les différentes parties d'un dossier en plusieurs parties y sont entrées séparément. Pour le papier, c'est simple pour le graphiste de gérer l'ensemble, mais pour que le web le gère automatiquement et retrouve ses petits, c'est plus chiant. Un système était prévu pour ça, mais il n'est pas correctement implémenté des deux cotés et ça ne marche pas. Donc c'est sur la liste des points "chiants à régler siouplé" mais comme cela implique de travailler sur les deux cotés (outils de prod et site), d'autres problèmes plus simples passent avant.


Ok, j'espère que vous trouverez le temps de régler ce souci!  :;):

----------


## Graine

Je suis passé a la version numérique de cpc.
L'idéal serait d'avoir accès à l'intégralité des numéros de cpc.
Je ne sais point si c'est prévu ou pas.Je suppose que les numéros sont tous stockés sur pc chez vous mais bon...

----------


## cooly08

J’ai vidé le cache. En mode paysage y a toujours le menu au-dessus du contenu. 
Toujours très peu d’espace sur les bords et j’ai vu un autre souci en mode non connecté. Je ferai une capture demain.

----------


## johnclaude

> Pour cela j'ai répondu de nombreuses fois: il n'y aura jamais le même ordre sur le web que sur le papier.


Je t'imagine crispé à l'écriture de cette phrase: tu as déjà répondu plusieurs fois à la même question.
Si on change de point de vue, on peut l’interpréter différemment: c'est une demande répétée, une question récurrente,  à laquelle il n'est pas prévu de répondre.
Et d'un coup, l'argument "les retours sont bons" prend un petit coup dans l'aile.

Ok, un site n'est pas un magazine, et vice-versa, mais pour le coup la création du site ne me parait encore pas terminée, un peu comme une maison neuve habitée, mais dont les finitions n'auraient pas été faites: alors oui on peut vivre sans papier peint dans son salon, mais un jour il faut se résoudre à pousser les meubles et poser le papier peint.

D'un point de vue extérieur de quelqu'un n'y connaissant rien en création web, pour le prix que vous avez payé ça parait surprenant qu'en un an tout ne tourne pas comme une pendule. C'est pas Kévin le neveu de madame Rodriguez qui a pondu un site en dehors de ses heures de cours, ce sont des spécialistes (c'est un cran en dessous de "expert cpc" au niveau swag).

Alors le mot de la fin sera-t-il:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je t'imagine crispé à l'écriture de cette phrase: tu as déjà répondu plusieurs fois à la même question.
> Si on change de point de vue, on peut l’interpréter différemment: c'est une demande répétée, une question récurrente,  à laquelle il n'est pas prévu de répondre.
> Et d'un coup, l'argument "les retours sont bons" prend un petit coup dans l'aile.


Pas crispé, non, lassé. 
Ce n'est pas qu'il n'est pas prévu de répondre à cette demande, c'est qu'il y a déjà été répondu, et que la réponse est non. Et cela n'a rien à voir avec la qualité des retours.
Encore une fois, le site est imparfait sur certains points, nous avons pas mal de choses à améliorer, mais certains éléments sont fixés, voulus comme tels pour un certain nombre de raisons. Que quelques personnes le regrette, c'est leur droit le plus absolu, mais la réponse à la question ne change pas.

----------


## Zodex

Je me suis abonné a la version numérique dès le premier jour de mise en place, afin d'arrêter d'acheter des mag qui prennent de la place, donc fini CPC, fini Le Psikopat, fini Fluide Glacial, fini Mad Movies. Je suis donc passé en version web pour CPC et Mad Movies. Et j'ai fait le deuil du Psiko et de Fluide.  :Emo: 

Je ne comprends pas les remarques à base de "purge", à base de "illisibles". Le plus gros problème du site (à mes yeux), comme indiqué et répondu, c'est l'ordre des chapitres des dossiers. Ouais c'est chiant, mais c'est un problème connu apparemment plus compliqué à régler qu'il n'y paraît. Autrement, il convient de comparer cette formule avec celle de Mad Movies. Là ou CPC a choisi de partir sur un site web qui manifestement tente de se détacher de la version papier, Mad Movies a choisi Calaméo afin de reproduire des scans du magasine papier (je ne sais pas comment ça marche exactement). J'étais plus satisfait de cette version au début, mais un an plus tard, le constat est sans appel. Je lis CPC sur PC avec grand plaisir (jamais sur mon téléphone, je ne jugerais pas), toutes les fonctionnalités sont là, il suffit d'ouvrir les yeux.  ::ninja:: 
A l'inverse, j'ai arrêté de lire Mad Movies car une reproduction fidèle d'un magasine papier n'est pas forcément gage de qualité, c'est même plutôt inconfortable...

En vérité, il n'est pas judicieux d'espérer un mag web semblable au mag papier, d'autant plus maintenant que l'on sait que CPC papier va devenir mensuel. Au contraire, j'espère voir le site prendre encore plus d'indépendance vis-à-vis de son modèle en pâte de bois, tout en gardant les mêmes auteurs et auteures bien évidemment, et le même esprit. Je suis même plutôt curieux de voir l'évolution que va prendre CPC web. C'est une évolution nécessaire qui se fait un peu dans la douleur, mais je fais confiance en la capacité d'adaptation de nos journalistes préférés (et je fais confiance au porte-feuille des canards aussi  ::ninja:: ). Le seul point qui me trouble, c'est l'envie manifeste d'Yvan de parler plus souvent de techno (je ne sais plus dans quelle entrevue j'ai lu entendu ça, peut-être ai-je mal entravé). Je préférais plutôt voir arriver plus d'articles sur le JV pur, n'étant que très peu intéressé par le côté "matériel" de notre passion.

Bref, attendons de voir l'évolution apportée par la mensualisation de CPC, mais en l'état, je ne conçois pas de revenir au papier. On peut d'ailleurs considérer que cette crise est en partie ma faute, mais j'ai pu commencer à me racheter une conscience grâce à Ulule.  ::ninja:: 

Des bisous a tout le monde.

----------


## fel

je pose ça là comme ça (pas trouvé le topic) mais je trouve regrettable que le certificat SSL de boutique.pressenonstop.com ne soit pas reconnu par les navigateurs. N'y aurait il pas une vieille connaissance chez Gandi pour aider les canards à reconfigurer le serveur web de la boutique ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Hmmmm ben si, il est reconnu le certificat de la boutique https://boutique.pressenonstop.com. Qu'as-tu exactement ?

----------


## Locknroll

Hello,
Une petite suggestion en passant : serait-il possible d'ajouter le genre de jeu à proximité de chaque titre dans le sommaire ? Certains genres ne me concernent pas et souvent je clique sur un titre sans savoir sur quoi je vais tomber et je finis par revenir au sommaire sans lire le contenu. Cette gymnastique est fastidieuse tant pululent les articles sur les petits jeu de plateau, puzzle, casse-tête qui ne m'intéressent pas.

A+

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne comprends pas les remarques à base de "purge", à base de "illisibles". Le plus gros problème du site (à mes yeux), comme indiqué et répondu, c'est l'ordre des chapitres des dossiers. En vérité, il n'est pas judicieux d'espérer un mag web semblable au mag papier, d'autant plus maintenant que l'on sait que CPC papier va devenir mensuel. Au contraire, j'espère voir le site prendre encore plus d'indépendance vis-à-vis de son modèle en pâte de bois, tout en gardant les mêmes auteurs et auteures bien évidemment, et le même esprit. Je suis même plutôt curieux de voir l'évolution que va prendre CPC web.


Sur l'ordre des chapitres des dossiers, on va trouver une solution, c'est juste qu'on cherche une solution "propre" et automatique, donc ça complique un peu.
Oui, nous sommes tout à fait sur la même longueur d'onde concernant l'évolution du web par rapport au papier mensuel. Le fonctionnement actuel ne sera plus adapté, donc cela va changer. Le passage en mensuel est une grosse révolution en termes d'organisation pour nous, web compris, et nous allons tenter d'en traiter tous les aspects pour vous proposer une solution complête.




> C'est une évolution nécessaire qui se fait un peu dans la douleur, mais je fais confiance en la capacité d'adaptation de nos journalistes préférés (et je fais confiance au porte-feuille des canards aussi ). Le seul point qui me trouble, c'est l'envie manifeste d'Yvan de parler plus souvent de techno (je ne sais plus dans quelle entrevue j'ai lu entendu ça, peut-être ai-je mal entravé). Je préférais plutôt voir arriver plus d'articles sur le JV pur, n'étant que très peu intéressé par le côté "matériel" de notre passion.


Il s'agit d'une volonté d'ajouter une corde de plus à notre arc, pour ceux que ça intéresse, pas de diminuer la part du jeu vidéo dans Canard PC ou la part de Canard PC tout court, ne vous inquiétez pas.




> Bref, attendons de voir l'évolution apportée par la mensualisation de CPC, mais en l'état, je ne conçois pas de revenir au papier. On peut d'ailleurs considérer que cette crise est en partie ma faute, mais j'ai pu commencer à me racheter une conscience grâce à Ulule.


C'est très aimable à vous  ::):  Sérieusement, c'est une évolution généralisée des goûts et des comportements, et si nous avons tardé à nous adapter c'est uniquement faute de trouver un modèle économique valable jusqu'à récemment.




> Des bisous a tout le monde.


Pareil.

----------


## Zodex

Et bien merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre.  ::): 

J'ajouterais simplement à l'attention de tous.tes.x.ffe qu'il ne faudrait pas sous-estimer la masse silencieuse qui ne se manifeste pas forcément sur les forums mais qui soutient CPC malgré tout, il n'y a qu'à constater le nombre de "noobzors" et autres "attachés de presse" qui donnent du flouze sur Ulule et que l'on voit écrire et soutenir sur le forum idoine.
Allez, vous tenez le bon bout, laissez Izual refaire le test de Grim Dawn après la prochaine extension pour lui permettre de voir la lumière (test dithyrambique, 9/10), et vous tutoierez les cieux.  ::ninja:: 

:coeuravecdeschipos:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Chère Rédaction,
Ca serait envisageable d'avoir des sauts de ligne dans la section config, pour la rendre lisible ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Chère Rédaction,
> Ca serait envisageable d'avoir des sauts de ligne dans la section config, pour la rendre lisible ?


Oui (le formatage saute une fois sur deux, j'arrive pas à savoir pourquoi)

----------


## Anonyme32145

Merci !

----------


## acdctabs

Un malotru qui bosse avec un mac ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Suis-je le seul bloqué à 98% de lecture sur le numéro 377 alors que tous les articles apparaissent bien comme lus ? Ça me turlupine, ça m'obsède même. Je ne dors plus la nuit, mes enfants ont peur de moi, ma femme menace de me quitter. Aidez-moi !

Et sinon, la news "LOL in the shell" est pleine de coquilles, corrigez-moi ça !

----------


## Riusma

> Suis-je le seul bloqué à 98% de lecture sur le numéro 377 alors que tous les articles apparaissent bien comme lus ? Ça me turlupine, ça m'obsède même. Je ne dors plus la nuit, mes enfants ont peur de moi, ma femme menace de me quitter. Aidez-moi !


J'ai ça pour tous les numéros perso, les différentes sections de type "news" ne se marquent jamais comme lues en ce qui me concerne (ce qui explique peut-être de ne jamais atteindre le 100 %).   ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Les news continuent en effet à apparaître avec la couleur "non lue" dans le sommaire, mais je ne pense pas qu'elles soient comptabilisées dans le pourcentage. Jusqu'à présent, j'avais réussi à lire à 100 % tous les numéros malgré cette "particularité" (pour ne pas froisser Ivan) des news.

----------


## Autiste Redding

Pas sûr d'être dans le topic adéquat... Tant pis.
Je viens de remarquer que la limite de taille sur tof.cx est passée de 4 MB à 500 KB  ::'(: 
Pourquwaaaaa ???  :Cell: 
Diviser par 8 me semble un brin violent.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, la page de conditions d'utilisation de TOF (lorsqu'on veut créer un compte) https://tof.cx/page/tos affiche une erreur : "La page demandée n'a pas été trouvée"

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas sûr d'être dans le topic adéquat... Tant pis.
> Je viens de remarquer que la limite de taille sur tof.cx est passée de 4 MB à 500 KB 
> Pourquwaaaaa ??? 
> Diviser par 8 me semble un brin violent.


Avec un compte c’est toujours 4MB qui est indiqué. Sans compte c’est en effet 500 KB.

----------


## Autiste Redding

> Avec un compte c’est toujours 4MB qui est indiqué. Sans compte c’est en effet 500 KB.


J'avais un compte mais je ne l'utilisais pas car je n'y voyais pas d'intérêt...
Maintenant j'en vois un  :^_^: 
Merci.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Une suggestion : rendre les textes afférents aux images lisibles.


Les soucis :
- superposition du numéro d'image au texte
- superposition du texte à l'image
- couleur de police trop claire

----------


## Zodex

@Denis :
Il y a une autre technique pour apprécier une raclette en été : vivre à 2000 mètres d'altitude dans un endroit ou il ne fait jamais plus de 25 degrés.  :Cigare: 

Dans le test de *Far Cry 5*, il y a un raccourci (http://cpc.cx/lEv) que mon antivirus n'apprécie manifestement guère :



C'est mon AV qui déconne ? C'est la 1ère fois que je vois cette page...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Parce que c'est une redirection? Pourtant ça pointe vers une page youtube pour Farcry 3 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-gi...has_verified=1)

----------


## Izual

J'ai le même problème avec mon antivirus ici, on va mettre un lien sans redirection pour cette vidéo, ça passera mieux.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Ah oui c'est bon merci !  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Casque Noir !  ::o: 
L'hyperlien sur son pseudo mène à ça :



C'est drôlement inattendu !

(Au passage c'est la même chose pour ce pauvre Monsieur Chat).

----------


## Enax

Bonjour,

Il me semble que pendant la campagne KS il avait été fait mention d'incorporer les anciens numéros au site. C'est toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Il me semble que pendant la campagne KS il avait été fait mention d'incorporer les anciens numéros au site. C'est toujours d'actualité ?


La question a été posée pendant le live sur Twitch, c'est prévu, mais ça nécessite pas mal de taf au préalable (retouche des documente envoyés à l'imprimeur pour tous les numéros avant le 348).

----------


## Nono

Ils ont parlé d'améliorer le moteur de recherche aussi. Et je me demande si l'ajout des sommaires de chaque canard dans les recherches n'est pas prévu également.

----------


## Enax

OK, merci pour l'info.

Sinon, j'ai une différence dans le sommaire entre mon PC et mon tél. Exemple, l'article sur la v-sync du 380 qui n’apparaît que sur la version PC.

----------


## grammaton

Même pas un petit e-mail pour avertissement quand notre abonnement numérique se termine...

----------


## Cotopaxi

Si, j'en ai reçu un y a 1h ou 2, qui s'excusait de bugs dans l'envoi automatique des e-mails de fin d'abonnement pour la campagne KS.  ::P:

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai noté un bug sur le site de la boutique, que j'ai déclaré (https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/9...1#post11640615) sur le topic mais resté sans réponse.
Je suis allé sur la boutique pour renouveler mon abo CPCHW.
J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait un bloc pour l'abonnement numérique avec la date de fin.
Je me suis réabo au CPCHW, en me disant que je verifierai la date après.
Je ne l'ai plus jamais revu, et vu que dans le mail reçu pour la fin de l'abonnement numérique il est écrit "_Note : si vous avez toujours votre accès, pas de soucis, c’est simplement que vous aviez activé votre abonnement plus tardivement. Vérifiez sa date d’expiration sur votre compte : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/compte/abonnements/_" c'est qu'il devrait apparaître, mais après vérification il n'y est pas.

Et vous ?

----------


## Zerger

Maintenant que mon abonnement s'est fini, je n'ai plus accès à mes anciens numéros?  ::(:

----------


## gros_bidule

Fallait les sauvegarder  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicibg

encore fallait-il savoir qu'on allait nous retirer l'accès aux numéros sortis pendant notre période d'abonnement numérique.
c'est honteux, c'est comme si on nous retirait nos magazines papier une fois notre abonnement papier expiré. Ridicule...

----------


## Zerger

Ouais je pensais qu'on pourrait continuer à consulter les numéros dispos pendant notre abonnement, bon après y'a pas mort d'homme, c'est juste que je n'avais pas entièrement fini les deux derniers numéros

----------


## William Vaurien

Il me restai aussi quelques articles à lire... J'espère que c'est un bug, et pas le fonctionnement normal... si c'est le cas c'est assez éloigné de l'esprit "proche du magazine papier" tant mis en avant.
Bref je suis un peu dégouté.

----------


## Flad

Il me semble que c'est le fonctionnement normal.
A l'inverse du" mais on me prends mes équivalents papiers", celui qui s'abonne maintenant a accès a tous les numéros antérieurs à son abo.

----------


## moimadmax

C'est le même fonctionnement que tous les services sur internet, spotify Deezer, netflix amazon video...

----------


## gros_bidule

Spotify Deezer etc, c'est de la location, du service. Le mag, même numérique, c'est un achat. Tu devrais donc continuer d'accéder aux numéros que tu as acquis  ::(: 
On ne peut pas non plus se justifier par les méfaits des autres. Attendons donc la réponse officielle  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Spotify Deezer etc, c'est de la location, du service. Le mag, même numérique, c'est un achat. Tu devrais donc continuer d'accéder aux numéros que tu as acquis 
> On ne peut pas non plus se justifier par les méfaits des autres. Attendons donc la réponse officielle


Bah non, en ligne justement ce n'est plus un achat mais un service que tu paies vu que dès le début de ton abonnement tu as à disposition *tous* les magasines sortis.

Et la consultation des magasines en ligne entraine un cout pour CPC, minime certes comparé à celui des salaires pour l'écriture mais un cout quand même.

----------


## gros_bidule

Bah non, ce n'est pas clair.

----------


## Orhin

Là c'est plus un problème de communication de la part du mag.
Perso j'avais bien compris que ce serait comme ça, mais j’admets que ce n'est pas forcément le cas pour tout le monde.

----------


## Zerger

Ah c'est surement moi qui avait mal compris.
Mais je m'en fous, y'aura bientot l'abonnement de Ulule en place, je reprendrais ma lecture à ce moment là

----------


## Wulfstan

> Attendons donc la réponse officielle


Elle existe déjà, page 2 du topic :




> Sinon petites questions pragmatiques: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				si je prend l'abo sur le site la tout de suite, j'ai accès au numéro en cours ?
> 			
> ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà. On a accès à tout tant qu'on est abonné au site web et qu'au contenu gratuit lorsqu'on ne l'est pas.

----------


## The Number 9

> J'espère que c'est un bug, et pas le fonctionnement normal...


Je ne sais pas à l'époque du KS vu que je me suis abonné sur la version en ligne après. Mais, j'ai toujours lu que c'était le fonctionnement normal justement.

----------


## Flad

> Voilà. On a accès à tout tant qu'on est abonné au site web et qu'au contenu gratuit lorsqu'on ne l'est pas.


Sans parler de l'accès à la webcam de la rédac pour les premium !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il me semble que c'est le fonctionnement normal.
> A l'inverse du" mais on me prends mes équivalents papiers", celui qui s'abonne maintenant a accès a tous les numéros antérieurs à son abo.


Bonjour à tous,
C'est effectivement le même fonctionnement que pour tous les sites sur abonnement: Médiapart, Arrêt sur images, Nextinpact,. les Premiums de Gamekult ou du Figaro, Les Jours, etc.

----------


## ylyad

Le flux RSS complet (https://www.canardpc.com/rss.xml) ets loin d'être complet, et il y a pas mal d'articles qui passent à la trappe. Je comprends que le contenu soit limité pour des raisons de performance, mais avec le fonctionnement de CPC qui publie les articles "en masse" et non pas au fil de l'eau, il y en a qui ne restent pas assez longtemps dans le RSS...

Merci

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah c'est surement moi qui avait mal compris.
> Mais je m'en fous, y'aura bientot l'abonnement de Ulule en place, je reprendrais ma lecture à ce moment là


Va chouiner, j'ai des bitcoincoins  :Cigare:

----------


## wireless wookie

Heu, je suis désolé de poser peut-être une question déjà posée (mais je n'ai rien trouvé en recherche sur le forum), aussi, je suis désolé d'être bigleux mais je ne retrouve pas le champ de recherche qui permettait d'interroger la base des titres de jeux testés par numéros. 
Étant l'heureux possesseur d'un collection presque complète du magazine, je trouve que cette option d'interrogation de la base est une superbe plus-value apportée par un site internet à ceux qui sont des lecteurs fidèles depuis les débuts. Oui, je suis désolé j'ai toujours acheté tous les numéros sans m'abonner… Pour moi ce rdv chez le marchand de journaux et prendre le feuilletage dans le transport en commun est un petit instant de bonheur (et de publicité virale pour vous).

a) Suis-je si bigleux (ou «-le design de la navigation sur ce site est un scandale-») ?
b) Faut-il désormais payer l'abonnement au site/magazine pour l'avoir ? 
c) L'auriez-vous supprimé dans un subit accès d'idées noires ?


Merci pour votre aimable participation à ce petit sondage qui me permettra peut-être de garder ma collection de CPC sur mes étagères autrement qu'en qualité de presse-livres, et pertinemment m'en servir pour mes investigations journalistiques… Ou bien de prévoir de longs après-midis de lecture assidue pour retrouver où donc on parlait de tel casse-briques ou tel petit shareware.

----------


## Izual

Hmmm... Ben il y a un bouton "Rechercher" en rouge en haut à droite du site, si c'est la question.

----------


## Zodex

Ou alors, si tu veux rechercher des tests antérieurs à 2016, il y a https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/.

----------


## Zodex

Bonjour,

C'est pas grand chose, mais ça serait cool de recevoir un mail quelques jours avant la fin de notre abonnement, juste pour nous prévenir ! Là je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne le suis plus (je m'étais abonné au jour même du lancement de ce site, mais j'avais zappé la date).

Par contre, j'ai effacé le mail qui indiquait la marche à suivre pour l'abonnement "gagné" grâce à Ulule. Si je reprends un abonnement d'un an à CPC maintenant, celui-ci est-il ajouté à l'abonnement reçu avec la contrepartie Ulule ? Bon, de toutes façons, dans le doute, je me réabonne, c'est pas pour ça que j'ai donné sur Ulule. Enfin, n'avez-vous jamais pensé à faire un abonnement à vie, comme le faisait Le Psikopat ?

Ciao

EDIT - Du coup, j'en ai profité pour prendre aussi l'Encyclopædia Videoludi, je savais pas que vous l'aviez sorti en bouquin !  ::o:

----------


## Izual

Effectivement, on a eu un gros souci technique sur nos mails de relance. Normalement vous êtes prévenu quand les abonnements se terminent, mais là les mails ne sont pas partis. Désolés.

----------


## Zodex

Ah ok donc c'est juste temporaire, pas de soucis merci !

----------


## wireless wookie

> Hmmm... Ben il y a un bouton "Rechercher" en rouge en haut à droite du site, si c'est la question.


nan, hélas c'est pas tout à fait la question… En gros dans la fonction de recherche, si tu entre un nom de jeu, il ne te mentionne pas le numéro de CPC dans lequel on en cause. Cela existait dans l'ancien site et c'était une vraie "fonction de site internet d'un magazine", le truc que tu te dis que le web, ça complète vraiment le mag papier...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ou alors, si tu veux rechercher des tests antérieurs à 2016, il y a https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/.


Merci !!! c'est exactement ça que je cherchais… Mais avant cette fonction était présente sur le site CPC... idéale pour aller ensuite chercher dans mes mags papiers, classés.
Dommage que ça s'arrête en 2016...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Dommage que ça s'arrête en 2016...


C'est une mauvaise information, ca n'est pas arrêté, les ajouts sont un peu plus lents que le rythme de parution, mais là par exemple toutes les notes jusqu'au numéro 378 (début avril 2018) y sont.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est une mauvaise information, ca n'est pas arrêté, les ajouts sont un peu plus lents que le rythme de parution, mais là par exemple toutes les notes jusqu'au numéro 378 (début avril 2018) y sont.


Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu : ce que wireless wookie veut dire, c'est que sur le site CPC, on ne peut pas remonter à une date antérieure à 2016 (novembre 2016 pour être plus précis).  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah ok.  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

Mais quand on s'abonne, il n'y a pas moyen de "télécharger" le mag sur une tablette pour pouvoir le conserver ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non.
Tu dois pouvoir te connecter pour accéder à tes magazines.
Pratique non ?

----------


## Raoulospoko

J'avoue...
Surtout pour lire les numéros que je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire.

----------


## moimadmax

Avant il y avait une adresse alternative pour le forum (cpc.tb.cx). Elle ne fonctionne plus c'est une panne ou elle a été remplacée ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ça fait un moment et c’est embêtant, oui  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

Coucou la rédac',

J'ai voulu mettre un lien sur un forum vers votre article sur les revendeurs de clefs, et je vois que le lien de téléchargement ne donne nul part, et on ne peut pas non plus agrandir les captures d'écran qui sont sous le lien. Le PDF est-il hébergé ailleurs ? Je pense que cet article mérite vraiment d'être préservé sur ce site.  :;): 

Merci

----------


## Netsabes

http://old.canardpc.com/wp-content/u...-cl%C3%A9s.pdf

(il fallait remplacer le www de l'url par old)

----------


## Zodex

> http://old.canardpc.com/wp-content/u...-cl%C3%A9s.pdf
> 
> (il fallait remplacer le www de l'url par old)


OK j'avais pas compris ça, merci.  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Des nouvelles de la version du forum praticable sur mobile qui était promis dans le kickstater ?

Non parce que ça critique Star Citizen mais le kickstarter CPC ça fait 2 ans maintenant, pas de version pocket, je ne vois toujours pas le wiki, ni bien debuter.net .  ::zzz:: 

On peut considérer ses projets comme définitivement mort ?

Autre suggestion maintenant je suis ne suis plus abonné, vous devriez laisser la possibilité de pouvoir lire les premières lignes d'un article réservé au abonnés pour savoir de quoi ça traîte.

----------


## Uddasa

Juste pour info l'intégration dans Pocket fonctionne sur navigateur et Android (ou iOS).

Par exemple si de ton PC tu ajoutes un lien vers un article, tu peux le lire sur ton téléphone/tablette.
Il faut auparavant, comme pour tout site avec un "paywall", l'avoir configuré dans l'application.
Pour cela il faut aller dans les paramètres de Pocket -> "Gérer les identifiants de connexion au site" -> "Connexion à un site spécifique" et se connecter.
Après je ne peux garantir qu'il n'y ait pas un cas d'utilisation qui ne fonctionne pas ou que les données de connexion n'expirent pas mais dans la majorité des cas c'est OK.

----------


## Redlight

Ah d'accord il y a eut une news dessus car la dernière infos que j'ai lu c'est que Pocket avait été abandonné.

----------


## Uddasa

Ben finalement c'est "tombé en marche" lol.
Le site n'est pas supporté officiellement, c'est à dire que tu ne peux pas sauvegarder tes identifiants directement dans l'appli, donc j'imagine qu'il doit stocker un cookie d'identification.
C'est pour ça que je pense qu'il doit y avoir des contraintes, comme devoir se connecter à nouveau de temps en temps quand le cookie a expiré.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et Pocket se contente d'afficher la page web des articles, il n'est pas intégré en tant qu'"article" dans Pocket. A part gérer des favoris différemment de ce que le site web propose, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de la chose.

----------


## Uddasa

Bien vu, je n'avais pas fait attention car je n'utilise pas la vue article.
Pour ceux qui comme moi utilisent Pocket au lieu des favoris ça reste pratique, mais je comprends le problème.

----------


## Voodoom

Petite suggestion en passant : est-ce que ça serait pas possible d'ajouter un bouton lors de la rédaction d'un message qui permettrait de générer la commande d'intégration d'un tweet en collant l'URL du tweet ?
La syntaxe actuelle est (Twitter)id du tweet(/Twitter).
Je connais rien à vBulletin mais peut-être qu'un plugin du genre existe déjà.

Ça rendrait l'intégration des tweets bien plus agréables.  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Je relance sur https://tof.cx/page/tos qui est en 404.
C'est sensé être la page des "Conditions d'utilisation" quand on part de https://tof.cx/signup

Houuuuu c'est pas RGPD-ready, houuuuuuu  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ils ont pas encore fait le KS/Ulule pour s'aligner sur la RGPD, patience.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Ils ont pas encore fait le KS/Ulule pour s'aligner sur la RGPD, patience.


KS et Ulule c'est fait. La prochaine fois ce sera un Indiegogo  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ou un Patreon  ::trollface::

----------


## Matou

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'évolution du moteur de recherche (celui-là, donc) est prévu ?
Parce que même si ça marche bien actuellement si on a un mot clé, il manque la recherche sans mot clé et par catégories.
Ex : tous les à venir, de cette année, sur Android.

Liste des filtres qui me viennent là tout de suite :
Type d'article : test, à venir, news, dossier, matos, mots croisés...Dates : début, fin, ce mois, cette année...Support(s) concerné(s) : PC, consoles, consoles portables, téléphones, cartons/jdr, plein air ...

Merci  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Tiens au fait, question pas très intéressante au sujet de la mensualisation : est-ce qu'on aura deux fois plus de bitcoincoins par mois pour offrir des articles ?

(Au passage, vous qui êtes dans les Secrets des Dieux, des nouvelles de Copper Dreams ? Izual avait fait un chouette "à venir" fin 2016 mais j'en ai jamais entendu reparler...)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour le moment on a pas prévu de modifications à ce sujet.

----------


## Izual

> (Au passage, vous qui êtes dans les Secrets des Dieux, des nouvelles de Copper Dreams ? Izual avait fait un chouette "à venir" fin 2016 mais j'en ai jamais entendu reparler...)


 ::):  Je suis le projet de très près, mais pour qu'on en reparle il faudra à mon avis qu'on puisse y jouer. Donc dès qu'il y aura une démo jouable on en reparlera dans le mag'.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Donc dès qu'il y aura une démo jouable on la publiera dans le mag'.


Le retour du DVD dans le mag  :Bave: 

 ::ninja:: 

Et des vidéos cons dans la rédac  ::lol:: 
#gilbertsoftware

----------


## moimadmax

Par contre c'est bizarre car le numéro du 1 juillet est écrit a 95% mais dans le sommaire, seul les news et news online sont disponibles. C'est peut être pour ne pas spoil la nouvelle structure du mag ?

----------


## Zodex

> Pour le moment on a pas prévu de modifications à ce sujet.


Tant mieux, les chouineurs auront intérêt à être méritants.  :tired: 




> Je suis le projet de très près, mais pour qu'on en reparle il faudra à mon avis qu'on puisse y jouer. Donc dès qu'il y aura une démo jouable on en reparlera dans le mag'.


Ok merci, si tu le suis ça veut dire qu'au moins il existe toujours. En espérant qu'il sorte avant Cyberpunk 2077.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Par contre c'est bizarre car le numéro du 1 juillet est écrit a 95% mais dans le sommaire, seul les news et news online sont disponibles. C'est peut être pour ne pas spoil la nouvelle structure du mag ?
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/25/c1a...3a5e6e63bf.jpg


C'est juste que 95% du mag est écrit mais qu'on a pas encore validé les publications.

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaaaa c'est plus clair. Du coup, pensez-vous mettre un message plus précis ?  ::): 
Voir, quand le mag est écrit à 95% mais pas validé, ne rien mettre du tout. Parce que bon, ça nous fait une belle jambe.

----------


## Zodex

Si, on sait qu'il leur reste 5 jours pour écrire les 5% restants, corriger, faire la maquette, la mise en page, le CTP, imprimer, expédier et diffuser. Hop hop hop on traîne pas.  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan, une des promesses du CPC numérique, c'était d'avoir accès aux articles au fur et à mesure qu'ils sont écrits puis mis sur le site.
S'il faut attendre que 95% soit rédigé pour qu'ensuite tout soit mis en ligne, ladite promesse n'est pas tenue  ::ninja:: 
Ce n'est pas la fin du monde, loin de là, mais ça serait bien de clarifier, même après coup.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai toujours pas mes sous bocks  ::(:

----------


## Eradan

Tu veux une photo des miens, moi qui ne bois pas d'alcool?  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais enfin tu peux t'en servir pour autre chose que de l'alcool ^^
Moi je ne bois pas tant que ça  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ouais enfin tu peux t'en servir pour autre chose que de l'alcool ^^
> Moi je ne bois pas tant que ça


As-tu contacté l'équipe ? Pour ça aucun soucis, ils sont réactifs  ::):

----------


## moimadmax

> C'est juste que 95% du mag est écrit mais qu'on a pas encore validé les publications.


Pourquoi pas remplacer _Numéro écrit à 95%_ par _Numéro publié à 5%_

----------


## acdctabs

> As-tu contacté l'équipe ? Pour ça aucun soucis, ils sont réactifs


Ouaip. Faut que je relance mais en fait j'y pense que quand je tombe sur des trucs ici qui parlent des promesses ^^

----------


## Kahn Lusth

S'il y a un problème avec un lot de kickstarter pas reçu ou qui est arrivé en donnant l'impression d'avoir fini sous le cul d'un brontosaure : abonnement ARGL canardpc POING com

----------


## acdctabs

Ivan avait dit de passer par la messagerie kickstarter et non par l'abonnement @.
J'embêterai Pollynette dans la semaine alors  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Nan, une des promesses du CPC numérique, c'était d'avoir accès aux articles au fur et à mesure qu'ils sont écrits puis mis sur le site.
> S'il faut attendre que 95% soit rédigé pour qu'ensuite tout soit mis en ligne, ladite promesse n'est pas tenue 
> Ce n'est pas la fin du monde, loin de là, mais ça serait bien de clarifier, même après coup.


Ça fait un moment que la remarque a été faite, je ne crois pas qu’il y a eu de réaction  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Si, Ivan avait réagi en disant que "oups en fait c'est pas du tout compatible avec la publication d'un magazine papier", arguant que publier les articles au fil de leur écriture revenait à faire un mini-bouclage.

Et le message grâce à mon kilfou-fu :




> Bonjour,
> Il est vrai que nous ne sommes finalement pas capables de faire du J-10, pour des raisons purement humaines: le bouclage du magazine "papier" a lieu grossièrement à ce moment là et tout le monde est occupé à la dernière relecture des articles. 
> Mais nous avons changé de méthode et dès le bouclage terminé nous passons et vérifions tous les articles sur le web, ce qui fait que ces derniers temps nous avons pu publier l'intégralité du magazine sur le site à environ J-7, au lieu d'étaler les articles jusqu'à la parution du magazine papier. 
> En ce moment, vous avez l'impression que nous sommes en retard mais c'est une exception: au lieu de paraître le 15 décembre, le numéro de Noël parait le 22 (c'est chaque année pareil) et le bouclage vient d'avoir lieu. Rendez-vous en début de semaine prochaine...


Ceci étant on pourrait leur redemander comment ils comptent procéder avec le passage au mensuel.

----------


## Izual

> Nan, une des promesses du CPC numérique, c'était d'avoir accès aux articles au fur et à mesure qu'ils sont écrits puis mis sur le site.
> S'il faut attendre que 95% soit rédigé pour qu'ensuite tout soit mis en ligne, ladite promesse n'est pas tenue 
> Ce n'est pas la fin du monde, loin de là, mais ça serait bien de clarifier, même après coup.


On avait promis quelques articles à partir de J-10, or actuellement la totalité des articles arrive d'un coup à J-7. Ce serait peut-être un peu exagéré de crier à l'arnaque.

----------


## Redlight

Vous en êtes où des abonnement web ? Il y a eut beaucoup de réabonnement suite à la première année ?

----------


## moimadmax

Pour moi y'a pas d'arnaque non plus, c'est plus l'étonnement de voir qu'il est écrit a 95% et qu'il n'y a que les 2 pages de news. Du coup mettre un pourcentage de publication serait moins confusant.

----------


## Zodex

> Pour moi y'a pas d'arnaque non plus, c'est plus l'étonnement de voir qu'il est écrit a 95% et qu'il n'y a que les 2 pages de news. Du coup mettre un pourcentage de publication serait moins confusant.


C'est pas faux. Mais regarde maintenant, le nombre d'articles parus !  :Bave:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ose pas aller voir, je tente de résister pour avoir la surprise dans la boîte au lettres  :Bave:

----------


## Zodex

Je trouve presque dommage que certains articles (genre tous les articles de l'E3) soient signés "La Rédaction", alors que l'auteur(e) apporte toujours son expérience et sa subjectivité, en utilisant la première personne du singulier et en exprimant son avis personnel - ce que j'apprécie beaucoup chez CPC. C'est pas grand chose, mais je me rend compte qu’inconsciemment j'essaie de deviner qui a écrit tel ou tel article.  ::):  (EDIT - Non, je ne demande pas ça pour savoir qui fait l'hélicobite avec son tricorne.  :tired: ) 
Chouette numéro en tout cas pour l'instant, j'ai acheté Wreckfest à cause de Kahn Lusth (malgré mon aversion pour les achats de jeu dans les 6 premiers mois après leur sortie) et je ne crois pas que j'arriverais à ne pas acheter Unworthy, à cause de Noel Malware. Flûte.

EDIT - Aussi, ça n'est sûrement pas Remedy Entertainment qui développe Forza Horizon 4. On va mettre ça sur le compte du décalage horaire.  :tired:

----------


## Netsabes

> EDIT - Aussi, ça n'est sûrement pas Remedy Entertainment qui développe Forza Horizon 4. On va mettre ça sur le compte du décalage horaire.


Merci, c'est corrigé sur le site.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Meh, la faute sur Suda51 est toujours présente dans les news du 383 par contre  ::P:

----------


## Netsabes

Hop, corrigé aussi.

----------


## Zodex

> Hop, corrigé aussi.


Au passage puisque tu es là, et avec un peu de retard, merci pour le Github qui recense toutes les vidéos de l'E3, c'est drôlement pratique. Tu devrais mettre le lien dans le magasine du coup.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si, Ivan avait réagi en disant que "oups en fait c'est pas du tout compatible avec la publication d'un magazine papier", arguant que publier les articles au fil de leur écriture revenait à faire un mini-bouclage.
> 
> Et le message grâce à mon kilfou-fu :
> 
> 
> 
> Ceci étant on pourrait leur redemander comment ils comptent procéder avec le passage au mensuel.


J’étais pas clair, je parlais uniquement de la barre de progression qui n’a aucune utilité pour le lecteur. Ça conduit juste à se dire "putain mais qu’est-ce qu’ils branlent" quand tu vois la barre se remplir mais aucun nouvel article à disposition. Il faut enlever ou changer cette barre de progression, la garder en l’état est une erreur.

Pour ce qui est du rythme de publication, j’espère aussi que ça va changer avec le mensuel. Même s’il s’agit d’un évènement particulier, la couverture de l’E3 est bien plus intéressante sur un site comme GK que sur CPC. Alors certes, l’actualité n’est pas aussi dense tout au long de l’année mais, entre les différents salons de ce type et les embouteillages de sorties d’octobre, novembre ou février, ça commence à touche un joli paquet de numéros pour un mensuel.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Hello,
j'avais posté y a un an à propos de mon soucis de déconnexion sur le site en cas d'utilisation sur plusieurs appareils. Est-ce actuellement toujours le cas, ou cela a-t-il était corrigé?

----------


## Zodex

> Hello,
> j'avais posté y a un an à propos de mon soucis de déconnexion sur le site en cas d'utilisation sur plusieurs appareils. Est-ce actuellement toujours le cas, ou cela a-t-il était corrigé?


Salut, pour ma part je n'ai aucun soucis de déconnexions quand je passe de mon PC à mon tél ou inversement.

----------


## Mans

Le site est down actuellement ?  ::(:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le site est down actuellement ?


Pareil ici

----------


## Matigresse

Pareil depuis ce matin...

----------


## acdctabs

Vous avez oublié de dire : "C'est un scandale !"

----------


## Izual

On regarde ce qui cloche.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

> *On est en train d'inclure biendebuter.net à CPC.com.*


FTFY  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

:tired:

----------


## Izual

C'est reviendu, merci de nous l'avoir signalé.

----------


## Zodex

Merci !

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Salut, pour ma part je n'ai aucun soucis de déconnexions quand je passe de mon PC à mon tél ou inversement.


Pourtant ce fut confirmé par Ivan : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10991784

Je souhaite juste savoir si cette "fonctionnalité" était toujours active.

----------


## The Number 9

> Hello,
> j'avais posté y a un an à propos de mon soucis de déconnexion sur le site en cas d'utilisation sur plusieurs appareils. Est-ce actuellement toujours le cas, ou cela a-t-il était corrigé?


Pour moi, c'est corrigé depuis longtemps.  ::):

----------


## cooly08

Je voulais partager un article à Wid, mais quand je mets son pseudo dans la case correspondante (Indiquez son pseudo ci-dessous si vous pouvez) il ne le trouve pas.
Cet article mais j'imagine que c'est partout pareil : https://www.canardpc.com/382/ou-comm...llout-4-ultime.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tu trouves un truc pour partager sur le fofo toi ? Je ne vois que du Twit, FB et mail  ::unsure::

----------


## The Number 9

> Tu trouves un truc pour partager sur le fofo toi ? Je ne vois que du Twit, FB et mail


Tu peux partager à quelqu'un via bitcoincoin. Lui offrir l'article.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu peux partager à quelqu'un via bitcoincoin. Lui offrir l'article.


Beh oui mais tu peux pas choisir à qui, si ?? je croyais que c'était filé aléatoirement, quand les gueux viennent chouiner. Même quand ils sont plusieurs j'ai jamais vu de choix à qui l'offrir

----------


## Netsabes

On peut offrir aux chouineurs, mais en cliquant sur le lien nommé « Offrir cet article à un ami » dans la colonne de droite, on peut aussi dépenser un bitcoincoin pour offrir l'article soit à un membre du forum (par son pseudo), soit à un non-membre en renseignant son email.

(je confirme qu'effectivement Wid n'apparaît pas, je transmets !)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Aaaah mais c'est que j'ai claqué mes 3 BCC dès que j'ai pu, je verrai dans 10 jours si ça apparaît  :^_^:

----------


## cooly08

> On peut offrir aux chouineurs, mais en cliquant sur le lien nommé « Offrir cet article à un ami » dans la colonne de droite, on peut aussi dépenser un bitcoincoin pour offrir l'article soit à un membre du forum (par son pseudo), soit à un non-membre en renseignant son email.
> 
> (je confirme qu'effectivement Wid n'apparaît pas, je transmets !)


Merci.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Merci.


C'est sans doute parce qu'il ne s'est jamais connecté au site. Demandez-lui de se connecter une fois au site avec son pseudo du forum pour voir si ça marche.

----------


## Zodex

Tiens, aujourd'hui, tous les articles de tous les numéros ont changé d'ordre ! On commence par "à venir" suivi par les tests, les news se retrouvent entre le dossier et "au doigt et à l’œil", et le "garage", "en chantier" et les tests brefs se trouvent à la fin, après les mots croisés de Sonia.
Sur PC et sur téléphone aussi. 
Qui c'est qu'a appuyé sur un bouton qu'y fallait pas appuyer d'ssus ?  :tired: 

EDIT - Non mais c'est revenu à la normale. Je suis bourré ou bien ? J'ai même pas pu mettre une capture d'écran pour prouver mes dire, vu que le reCAPTCHA de tof.cx ne me considère pas comme un être humain.  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Quand je tente d'aller voir "Les anciens numéros de Canard PC", j'ai juste un grand blanc tout vide... Serait-ce un hommage à nos coeurs meurtris de voir partir nos chers rédacteurs ou un simple bug ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Hop

Nous avons fait pas mal de modif ce weekend, et de grosses mises à jour, et certains éléments du site semblent l'avoir mal pris. On est dessus.
Le temps qu'on répare ça, vous pouvez aller jeter un oeil au moteur de recherche entièrement refondu (c'est l'essentiel de ce "patch"). Conséquence: vous pouvez enfin passer en revue tous vos articles marqués comme "favoris" et faire des recherches en leur sein.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> moteur de recherche entièrement refondu


Il fonctionne  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zodex

C'est bôôôôôô  :Mellow2: 

En vrai c'est plutôt chouette, ça manquait pas mal un moteur de recherche efficace. Merci !

----------


## MathieuC

Il n'y aurait pas un bug sur la page de connexion du site ? Quand je clique sur "se connecter" sur la page d'acceuil, cette page s'affiche :




J'ai un compte actif sur le forum mais je ne vois pas où rentrer mes identifiants.

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais t'as raison, ils ont oublié de mettre les cases pour l'identifiant et le mot de passe !  :haha: 

J'aurais pas dû faire l'essai j'suis comme un con maintenant.  :Emo:

----------


## MathieuC

Mais quel journal parle régulièrement des jeux dont le debug est laissé aux utilisateurs  ::ninja:: 

Ok je sors  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On a eu un souci pendant une mise à jour, mais c'est réparé depuis la fin d'aprem.

----------


## MathieuC

C'est bon, on peut se connecter. Merci pour le dépannage.  :B):

----------


## Djabx

Bonjour,

C'est normal que la page de Noel-Malware soit indisponible ? ( https://www.canardpc.com/membre/noel-malware ).
Il test des jeux console, mais quand même :P

De même, l'article de Alt236 ( https://www.canardpc.com/384/voyage-dans-cauchemar ) a pour auteur "La rédaction", est-ce normal ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bien vu, je fais remonter.

----------


## Zodex

Salut, quand je veux aller sur certaines pages du topic du point and click (la première page, par exemple, mais pas la dernière), je tombe sur ça :



Le topic est là : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/2...C3%A9crophilie

Qu'est ce que quoi ?

EDIT - En fait ça doit venir de Chrome, vu qu'avec Firefox ça passe. Zarb'.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Un des canards devait avoir une image de signature hébergée sur ce domaine foireux. Je reproduis pas le souci sous Firefox ou Chromium chez moi.

Par contre, si je clique sur un des résulats d'une recherche google "site:raptr.com", j'ai le même genre d'alerte Google SafeBrowsing sous Firefox, tandis que Chromium me redirige vers une page du site qui raconte qu'ils ont arrêté leurs services fin 2017.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai épluché la page et j'ai pas trouvé un seul lien vers ce site.  ::mellow::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'ai épluché la page et j'ai pas trouvé un seul lien vers ce site.


C'est dans la signature du sieur Ryldian. Oui, elle est vide à l'écran, mais elle contient un lien vers raptr.

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais j'ai pas pensé à zieuter dans les signatures...

----------


## gros_bidule

> J'ai épluché la page et j'ai pas trouvé un seul lien vers ce site.


Du coup pensez-vous améliorer le rendu de https://www.canardpc.com/385/un-ventilateur ? 
L'ascenseur horizontal de 3km de long ce n'est pas top  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Hein?

----------


## Eradan

Ce n'est pas un ventilateur, c'est un brasseur d'air.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Hein?


Les "RRR" sont tous collés. C'est peut être mis en forme dans la version papier, mais sur le site web c'est sur une seule ligne, et ça affiche donc un ascenseur horizontal de 3000,2 cm.

[edit] Pardon, j'avais fait la remarque sur le thread du n°385 mais pas ici, je viens de m'en apercevoir.

Dans tous les cas ce n'est pas corrigé.

[edit] Okayyyy, je viens de voir la réponse. C'est donc voulu.

Nul  ::P:

----------


## Arseur

C'est normal de pas avoir tous les articles du 385 sur le site web alors que la version papier est a minima chez l'imprimeur, voire même dans les kiosques ? Le numéro reste "écrit à 87%", et sans édito.
Hypothèse : c'est à cause des articles spéciaux du numéro de l'été qui rentrent pas dans les cases du CMS ?

On m'avait vendu des articles en avance sur le papier, je me saisis d'un drapeau breton immédiatement.

----------


## Zodex

Les articles sont largement en avance, une bonne partie est dispo depuis plus d'une semaine, sinon deux.
L'édito est à la bourre par rapport à d'habitude par contre oui, ça doit être pour ménager le départ de Kalash  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Les "RRR" sont tous collés. C'est peut être mis en forme dans la version papier, mais sur le site web c'est sur une seule ligne, et ça affiche donc un ascenseur horizontal de 3000,2 cm.


C'est corrigé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est normal de pas avoir tous les articles du 385 sur le site web alors que la version papier est a minima chez l'imprimeur, voire même dans les kiosques ? Le numéro reste "écrit à 87%", et sans édito.
> Hypothèse : c'est à cause des articles spéciaux du numéro de l'été qui rentrent pas dans les cases du CMS ?
> 
> On m'avait vendu des articles en avance sur le papier, je me saisis d'un drapeau breton immédiatement.


Oui le 87% s'explique par des articles qui ne passent pas en web (les jeux de l'été, impossibles à transposer).

----------


## gros_bidule

Merki !!  :B):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est corrigé.


 :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

:haha: 

Le patronat qui muselle ses employés !  :Cell: 
On t'as percé à jour, Ivan le Fourbe !  :Cell:

----------


## datch

Oh mama, le moteur de recherche refondu ! Tous les petits softs de la rubrique DOWNLOAD d'ackboo enfin dispos bien rangés et tout ! C'est splendeur et splendosité fait de chair, comme un oiseau tissé en fil de paradis. Je suis joie nappée de larmes de joie. Merci.

----------


## Zodex

> Oui le 87% s'explique par des articles qui ne passent pas en web (les jeux de l'été, impossibles à transposer).


J’atterris tout à coup, mais il y a des articles présents dans la version papier qui ne sont pas sur le site ? Sérieusement ?

EDIT - Au fait il y a une toute petite erreur sur la page des mots croisés du 385, "Le 1er septembre dans Canard PC n° 385".

----------


## gros_bidule

Les jeux de l'été, ainsi que la BD. Sandale !  ::P: 
Au pire, pourquoi ne pas les scanner et les mettre tel-quels dans la version web ? Autant les jeux de l'étét, ok, on risque d'être peu nombreux à imprimer et découper des trucs, mais la BD quoi.

On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !  :Vibre:  On veut BD !

(pardon aux netbooks qui vont cramer leur CPU en affichant les gifs)

----------


## Zodex

Hein y'a une BD aussi ? Bah ouais ça, ça me fait bien chier, je ne me suis pas abonné à la version web pour avoir du contenu en moins...
Et sur le mag papier je ne découpais pas ce qu'il y avait à découper, mais ça fait l'occasion de lire des conneries rigolotes dignes du Petit Psikopat Illustré quoi...
Y'a bien la grille de Sonia sur la version web, ça pose pas de problèmes ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hein y'a une BD aussi ? Bah ouais ça, ça me fait bien chier, je ne me suis pas abonné à la version web pour avoir du contenu en moins...
> Et sur le mag papier je ne découpais pas ce qu'il y avait à découper, mais ça fait l'occasion de lire des conneries rigolotes dignes du Petit Psikopat Illustré quoi...
> Y'a bien la grille de Sonia sur la version web, ça pose pas de problèmes ?


Oui, je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour la BD.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J’atterris tout à coup, mais il y a des articles présents dans la version papier qui ne sont pas sur le site ? Sérieusement ?


Oui, faut de pouvoir les rendre correctement en web, il y a (rarement) certains éléments qui sont conçus pour le papier et donc exclusif au papier. Souvent des conneires qui jouent énormément sur la mise en page, et qui n'ont pas de sens sinon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Cela mettait vraiment trop le souk dans l'affichage web et tablette, désolé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh mama, le moteur de recherche refondu ! Tous les petits softs de la rubrique DOWNLOAD d'ackboo enfin dispos bien rangés et tout ! C'est splendeur et splendosité fait de chair, comme un oiseau tissé en fil de paradis. Je suis joie nappée de larmes de joie. Merci.


Il vous en prie.

----------


## Zodex

> Oui, je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour la BD.
> 
> *Ça m'embêterait de louper une BD de Couly quand même, mais j'étais persuadé que la BD de Noël (le Papa, pas le méchangiciel) dernier était sur le site, et je ne la retrouve plus. Tiens ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas vu un bouquin CPC, faudrait l'équivalent de l'Encyclopaedia Videoludi avec tout plein de BD et dessins de Couly.*
> 
> Oui, faut de pouvoir les rendre correctement en web, il y a (rarement) certains éléments qui sont conçus pour le papier et donc exclusif au papier. Souvent des conneires qui jouent énormément sur la mise en page, et qui n'ont pas de sens sinon.
> 
> *Je peux comprendre pour les petites phrases en haut du mag, mais des articles entiers je ne pensais pas... Evidemment la mise en page est importante, mais ça ne m'a pas empêché de me poiler en lisant le dossier de Noël dernier.
> 
> Merci pour les réponses en tout cas.*

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

La BD de l'été est en ligne ici: https://www.canardpc.com/385/psyveng...ortementalisme
(pour les abonnés, of course)

----------


## The Number 9

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Rhâ !  ::lol:: 
Et vous vouliez nous en priver, monstres !

Merci !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En passant, on vous rappelle que le HS n°25 -dédié aux interviews- est désormais consultable pour tous les abonnés pour pas un sou de plus.

----------


## gros_bidule

La classe !  :B):

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais !  ::wub:: 
Ça pour le coup c'est un vrai cadeau.

----------


## Getz

> Cela mettait vraiment trop le souk dans l'affichage web et tablette, désolé...


Pas du tout, un propriété CSS sur le texte ( word-break: break-word; ) et le contenu s'affichait correctement...

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'ai remarqué un truc bizarre sur la recherche : si je cherche super blood hockey, j'ai aucun résultat qui remonte alors que si je tape juste blood hockey ou hockey, je retrouve bien le test du jeu dans les résultats.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai remarqué un truc bizarre sur la recherche : si je cherche super blood hockey, j'ai aucun résultat qui remonte alors que si je tape juste blood hockey ou hockey, je retrouve bien le test du jeu dans les résultats.


Oh, étrange en effet. J'enquête.

----------


## Jeckhyl

A ce sujet, je veux pas faire mon pénible (phrase introductive laissant penser qu'on va être casse-noix) mais l'outil de recherche du forum est imbitable, ne fonctionne que lorsque les étoiles sont alignées et lorsque c'est le cas, ressort les messages dans un foutoir me semblant dénué de logique (en tout cas de logique chronologique).

Le fait que plein de monde préfère faire ses recherches de l'extérieur, directement par Google, n'est pas flatteur.

Je suppose que c'est assez bas dans la to do list du forum, mis c'est visiblement en bas de cette liste depuis la création du forum, itération après itération.

----------


## gros_bidule

J'imagine que le module de recherche du forum est celui de vBulletin, donc bon, ça serait compliqué à améliorer. Et les modules de recherche des forums sont tous pourris.
Bref, rien ne vaut une recherche DuckduckGo ou Qwant en spécifiant le nom de domaine  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Moi j'attend toujours la version mobile du forum promis dans le kickstrater  :Cell: 

(deux ans après la fin de celui ci)

----------


## gros_bidule

Apparemment vBulletin 5 a ce qu'il faut.
Peut-on avoir des information à ce sujet ? Est-ce toujours dans les cartons ? SVP, ne faites pas comme Macron qui ne communique jamais rien, le peuple veut savoir  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je fais remonter.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> A ce sujet, je veux pas faire mon pénible (phrase introductive laissant penser qu'on va être casse-noix) mais l'outil de recherche du forum est imbitable, ne fonctionne que lorsque les étoiles sont alignées et lorsque c'est le cas, ressort les messages dans un foutoir me semblant dénué de logique (en tout cas de logique chronologique).
> Le fait que plein de monde préfère faire ses recherches de l'extérieur, directement par Google, n'est pas flatteur.
> Je suppose que c'est assez bas dans la to do list du forum, mis c'est visiblement en bas de cette liste depuis la création du forum, itération après itération.


Le forum n'a pas été "créé", c'est vBulletin et on ne peut pas y toucher, donc le moteur de recherche c'est celui de vBulletin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apparemment vBulletin 5 a ce qu'il faut.
> Peut-on avoir des information à ce sujet ? Est-ce toujours dans les cartons ? SVP, ne faites pas comme Macron qui ne communique jamais rien, le peuple veut savoir


Nous sommes sous vBulletin 4 et vu le degré de bidouille sur ce forum, une mise à jour vers le 5 est exclue.
Donc il nous faut trouver/adapter une skin mobile de bonne qualité pour Vbulletin 4, et c'est vrai qu'on n'a pas du tout avancé là-dessus.

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci pour les infos !  :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon dans l'extension que j'ai développée (Chrome, Vivaldi, Opera) y'a un champ de recherche qui fait une recherche sur Google, DuckDuckGo ou

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sinon dans l'extension que j'ai développée (Chrome, Vivaldi, Opera) y'a un champ de recherche qui fait une recherche sur Google, DuckDuckGo ou https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Jq...w640-h400-e365


 ::o:  Woh j'avais jamais fait gaffe au champ recherche  :Facepalm:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je pensais que c'était un bug de la beta du site mais je l'ai toujours : quand je cherche à passer en mode sombre, j'obtiens cette page d'erreur à l'adresse https://www.canardpc.com/nightmode _(edit : erreur sur demande, effectivement on va enlever ça, même si j'y connais qued' en dev web doit y'avoir des infos là-dedans)_

J'ai désactivé mon µBlock, je n'ai pas de plugin zarb. Je navigue juste en mode privé, je ne sais pas si ça a un lien (je suis pas dev web  ::):  ). Et quand je reviens à la page précédente, je suis bien en mode nuit. Mais vu que je dois y repasser à chaque connexion j'imagine que la pref est stockée dans un cookie, forcément effacé quand je quitte mon navigateur. D'où la mention de la navigation privée.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quel navigateur au juste?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Firefox, sous différentes versions. Le bug existe depuis que le site est là, mais le message n'a pas toujours été le même. Depuis peu j'ai ce message, avant c'était beaucoup plus succint (type "cette page n'existe pas" ou du genre, qui n'a pas grand chose à voir).

edit : je viens d'essayer d'activer/désactiver l'antivirus, des fois que ça soit lié à un blocage quelconque, sans changement.

----------


## gros_bidule

pas de soucis dmon côté, mais pour reproduire l'erreur :
- aller sur https://www.canardpc.com
- aller sur https://www.canardpc.com/nightmode (pas en cliquant sur nightmode, aller à cette url directement). Ca donne l'erreur mentionnée par EvilGuinness
- retourner sur https://www.canardpc.com, ça donne la même erreur, mais pas en texte brute : c'est incrusté dans le contenu du site
- F5 : il n'y a plus de problème

Firefox 61.0.2.

As-tu essayé de virer tes cookies un coup ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ca me le fait à chaque connexion depuis que j'ai vu le bouton apparaître. Entre temps j'ai vidé un paquet de fois les cookies. Le message n'apparaît pas incrusté dans la page mais bien sur une page blanche sans fioritures. Ce n'est effectivement pas un bouton dynamique/interactif pour moi, ça ressemble juste à un lien.

J'avais désactivé l'adblocker depuis quasiment le début sur tout ce qui est CPC. Aucun problème ailleurs, je ne sais pas pourquoi là.... 'fin bref à la limite si je suis le seul, on va pas trop se poser de questions. Sous Chrome, aucun problème, le bouton glisse bien et passe en jour/nuit sans problème. Je ne sais pas ce qu'a mon FF (61.0.2 aussi), même si je soupçonne un réglage quelconque du coup.

edit : ok je crois que je vois  ::):  Quand je tente de repasser l'ordre des articles en "normal" (je suis en perso depuis que la fonctionnalité est arrivée, pas touché depuis), j'ai une page "erreur de chargement" sur https://www.canardpc.com/changeorder#ordre qui me dit, je cite : 




> La page n’est pas redirigée correctement
> 
> Une erreur est survenue pendant une connexion à www.canardpc.com.
> 
>     La cause de ce problème peut être la désactivation ou le refus des cookies.


Oui, j'ai des réglages assez personnels sur mon navigateur qui peuvent se résumer à "thou shall not pass, et enlevez-moi l'eau courante et l'électricité pas besoin non plus".

----------


## Awake

C'est peut-être dû au referer qui doit être désactivé sur ton Firefox (ou à cause de la navigation privée). D'après l'erreur il n'arrive pas à trouver l'url où rediriger, qui est probablement celle de la page précédente.

Au passage la rédaction, vous pouvez faire remonter à vos devs que les stacktraces visibles en prod, c'est pas idéal quand même..

----------


## EvilGuinness

J'avais bloqué/désactivé pas mal de choses effectivement, qui ne gênent que très ponctuellement la navigation. J'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser mon PC de manière un peu "brute", depuis des années. Côté navigateur ça se traduit effectivement par des réglages minimaux, et maintenant que j'en parle je me souviens avoir tripoté le about**:config... 

Bref, rien à voir ici de mon côté, désolé pour le dérangement, c'est strictement local (et j'ai dégagé le message d'erreur plus haut tant qu'à faire). Le web 5.0 interactif, mon PC il aime pas  ::):  Mais je fais avec, et j'ai pris l'habitude pour le nightmode de cliquer/back/F5. Bon j'vous laisse y'a Mutt qui a clignoté, j'ai un nouveau message.

----------


## Zodex

Je vais répéter une critique fort peu importante que j'avais déjà formulée auparavant, mais je trouve dommage de lire des articles signés par "La Rédaction", surtout quand l'article en question est écrit à la première personne du singulier (cf le chapô d'Assassins Creed Odyssey dans le tout nouvô tout bô numérô).
Dans ce magasine, vous êtes quand même plus que des noms (et c'est aussi pour ça que l'on aime bien vous voir utiliser la 1ère personne du singulie), en opposition à d'autres médias plus encyclopédiques dont les articles sont signés par des inconnus ayant tout le même style informatif. Et je trouve plutôt rigolo de m'imaginer telle ou telle personnalité pour telle ou tel journaliste.

Mais bon, c'est pas vraiment pertinent comme remarque, c'est juste histoire de chercher la petite bête.  ::): 

EDIT - Dans l'article sur *Unto the End*, il est question d'un couple de développeurs Canadien, tandis qu'à la fin on lit "Développeur : 2 Ton Studios (États-Unis)".

----------


## ylyad

C'est fini les tests de jeux sur mobile (au doigt et à l'oeil)?

----------


## Izual

> Je vais répéter une critique fort peu importante que j'avais déjà formulée auparavant, mais je trouve dommage de lire des articles signés par "La Rédaction", surtout quand l'article en question est écrit à la première personne du singulier (cf le chapô d'Assassins Creed Odyssey dans le tout nouvô tout bô numérô).
> Dans ce magasine, vous êtes quand même plus que des noms (et c'est aussi pour ça que l'on aime bien vous voir utiliser la 1ère personne du singulie), en opposition à d'autres médias plus encyclopédiques dont les articles sont signés par des inconnus ayant tout le même style informatif. Et je trouve plutôt rigolo de m'imaginer telle ou telle personnalité pour telle ou tel journaliste.


Mais comme ça il faut chercher qui peut avoir écrit l'article en reconnaissant le style, c'est enrichissant !




> EDIT - Dans l'article sur *Unto the End*, il est question d'un couple de développeurs Canadien, tandis qu'à la fin on lit "Développeur : 2 Ton Studios (États-Unis)".


Ils sont canadiens et ont déménagé en Californie.

----------


## Zodex

> Mais comme ça il faut chercher qui peut avoir écrit l'article en reconnaissant le style, c'est enrichissant !


C'est ce que je fais en vérité. Genre je sais que c'est toi qui a écrit 4Sight  ::): . Mais je me poserais toujours le question, concernant le serpent empaillé sorti du congèlo.  :Emo: 




> Ils sont canadiens et ont déménagé en Californie.


J'avais même pas envisagé la possibilité que des Canadiens puissent avoir envie d'aller habiter aux US.  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> C'est ce que je fais en vérité. Genre je sais que c'est toi qui a écrit 4Sight



Pourtant, je n'y parle même pas de Fallout 2...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce que je fais en vérité. Genre je sais que c'est toi qui a écrit 4Sight


??
Pourtant, je n'y parle même pas de Fallout 2...

----------


## Zodex

Mon incroyable esprit de déduction ainsi que la parfaite clarté qui émane de mon cerveau lucide m'aura permis d'avancer cette théorie. Quand à cette sombre histoire de pratique sexuelle impliquant un squamata empaillé durci par le gel, j'y verrait bien là un rituel de motard.  :tired:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Je vais répéter une critique fort peu importante que j'avais déjà formulée auparavant, mais je trouve dommage de lire des articles signés par "La Rédaction", surtout quand l'article en question est écrit à la première personne du singulier (cf le chapô d'Assassins Creed Odyssey dans le tout nouvô tout bô numérô).
> Dans ce magasine, vous êtes quand même plus que des noms (et c'est aussi pour ça que l'on aime bien vous voir utiliser la 1ère personne du singulie), en opposition à d'autres médias plus encyclopédiques dont les articles sont signés par des inconnus ayant tout le même style informatif. Et je trouve plutôt rigolo de m'imaginer telle ou telle personnalité pour telle ou tel journaliste.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pas vraiment pertinent comme remarque, c'est juste histoire de chercher la petite bête.


Il me semble que c'est à peu près systématique pour les articles issus des salons - je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ils ne sont pas signés. Et moi aussi, j'avoue, ça m'énerve  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Deux petites remarques sur la rubrique 'anciens numéros' :
-Quand on passe par les icônes de navigation (sur la gauche du site) pour accéder aux "anciens numéros", ceux-ci  ne s'affichent que sur une seule ligne.
Tous sauf le HS22 qui occupe une deuxième ligne à lui tout seul, au début j'ai cru que vous aviez mis une ligne spéciale pour les HS mais vu que le HS25 est rangé sur la ligne du haut avec les numéros 'normaux' ça ne tient pas..
Avec 6 numéros affichés et une flèche de défilement qui ne décale que d'un seul numéro à la fois, ça va devenir fastidieux de naviguer quand il y aura plein d'anciens numéros (à ce sujet, toujours rien de prévu pour l'intégration des numéros 'pré-site' ? )
Par contre quand on accède aux anciens numéros en passant par le menu en haut du site, on voit bien les numéros affichés par année, et la possibilité d'afficher jusqu'à 24 numéros d'un coup.
C'est voulu ces 2 affichages différents ?

-J'aime bien utiliser mes bitcoinscoins pour offrir des articles à des chouineurs... l'ajout de l’icône 'chouineur' directement à côté du titre des articles dans le sommaire de chaque numéro a été un vrai plus, car ça évite de devoir naviguer dans tous les articles pour trouver lesquels sont 'réclamés'. 
Mais il arrive de temps en temps que articles plus anciens soient demandés, sauf qu'on ne peut le voir qu'en allant dans le sommaire du numéro concerné.
Serait-il possible d'afficher l'icône 'chouineur' indiquer la présence d'un article demandé dans un ancien numéro ?

Quelque chose dans ce genre :

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pour prendre de l'avance que vous avez écrit à 12% le numéro 999 de décembre 2022 ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> C'est pour prendre de l'avance que vous avez écrit à 12% le numéro 999 de décembre 2022 ?


Ah oui il est bon celui-là  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est pour prendre de l'avance que vous avez écrit à 12% le numéro 999 de décembre 2022 ?


Star Citizen : on a testé pour vous en exclu la pre-alpha 3.6.4.2.8.1.18 Les lasers font piou-piou maintenant !

----------


## Zodex

Dans un tout autre registre, les bitcoincoins n'ont pas suivi la mensualisation, ils sont renouvelés toutes les 2 semaines au lieu de l'être, comme indiqué, "à chaque parution du magazine." Moi ça m'arrange hein, je peux offrir plus de trucs, mais faut quand même le dire.

----------


## Izual

Ah oui, c'est sans doute pas voulu. Je fais remonter, merci.

----------


## DeadFish

> Dans un tout autre registre, les bitcoincoins n'ont pas suivi la mensualisation, ils sont renouvelés toutes les 2 semaines au lieu de l'être, comme indiqué, "à chaque parution du magazine." Moi ça m'arrange hein, je peux offrir plus de trucs, mais faut quand même le dire.


Fayot.

----------


## MegABiloU

J'ai un souci, j'ai changé de mot de passe sur le forum il y a peu et mon couple id mdp ne fonctionne plus sur le site, savez vous de quoi il retourne ?

----------


## Frypolar

Si tu as des caractères spéciaux dans ton mot de passe alors c’est peut-être ça. Pendant un temps les critères de mot de passe n’étaient pas les mêmes entre le site et le forum, j’espère que ça a été corrigé.

----------


## MegABiloU

ça doit être ça j'ai beaucoup de caractère spéciaux, merci pour l'info.

----------


## Wobak

Est-ce que ton ancien mdp fonctionne sur le site ?

----------


## lupus85

Bonjour, je me risque à venir chouiner : je brûle de me réabonner, et me vois fort contrit de devoir composer avec la maintenance de la boutique. Un ordre d'idée concernant la date de retour aux affaires ?

Merci merci merci.

----------


## Porca Petan

Bonsoir,

Y a t'il un topic qui permet de remercier les nobles qui ont généreusement offert un article ?

----------


## Izual

Pas à ma connaissance, je crois que jusqu'ici ça se faisait dans le topic officiel de chaque numéro.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Y a t'il un topic qui permet de remercier les nobles qui ont généreusement offert un article ?


Les nobles canards n'attendent rien en retour, ils savent que leur geste est apprécié à sa juste valeur  :Cigare: 

Mais c'est ta démarche qui est noble, n'ait pas honte fier gueux !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bonjour, je me risque à venir chouiner : je brûle de me réabonner, et me vois fort contrit de devoir composer avec la maintenance de la boutique. Un ordre d'idée concernant la date de retour aux affaires ?
> 
> Merci merci merci.


Ce soir ou demain.

----------


## acdctabs

*Valve time

----------


## Erreur

> *Valve time


VaporShop ?

Sinon avec la bascule de version, je n'ai plus les contenus des balises twit ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La boutique est en ligne, mauvaises langues.

----------


## Erreur

> La boutique est en ligne, mauvaises langues.


Nous ne souhaitons pas savoir ce que tu fais avec les canards que tu rencontres, merci de préserver nos âmes pures.

----------


## acdctabs

> La boutique est en ligne, mauvaises langues.


Ouais mais elle a déjà plantée ! C'est un scandale !

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, la page ne passe pas sous µBlock Origin à cause de https://boutique.canardpc.com/core/aboshop/*ganalytics*.conf.js
En renommant le fichier ça doit passer.

- - - Updated - - -

Et l'email que vous avez envoyé atterrit direct en spam sous Gmail.
Il semble envoyé par gmail.mcsv.net

----------


## acdctabs

Ça fonctionne aujourd'hui avec les bloqueurs.
Bon par contre c'est pas clair du tout pour les abonnements en cours. Ça aurait été bien un truc genre "de tel numéro à tel numéro".

----------


## Redlight

Heu je ne sais pas si j'ai râter un truc, genre abonnement offert ou quoi mais apparemment je suis actuellement abonné au site alors que j'ai rien payé ( Abonné depuis le 9 juillet 2018 -Expire le 20 novembre 2019). Alors ça me fait plaisir c'est cool mais vous devriez vérifier. Au cas où sous quelle entité vous apparaissez dans les relevés ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Roh, y a une newsletter mensuelle de prévue ? Vous aviez du temps de libre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Porca Petan

> Pas à ma connaissance, je crois que jusqu'ici ça se faisait dans le topic officiel de chaque numéro.


D'ac, merci !






> Les nobles canards n'attendent rien en retour, ils savent que leur geste est apprécié à sa juste valeur 
> 
> Mais c'est ta démarche qui est noble, n'ait pas honte fier gueux !


J'aurais préféré être noble dans le portefeuille plutôt que dans la démarche, entre nous.  ::trollface::

----------


## lupus85

Merci pour la réparation du magasin. Conséquence directe : réabonnement immédiat !

Je me rends compte après plusieurs mois d'inactivité qu'un petit problème contrariant n'a pas été réglé : le nombre de favoris ("aimer cet article") bloqué à 4. Y aura-t-il une solution un jour ? Ce serait super de pouvoir voir ma liste de tous les jeux qui m'intéressent.

Merci merci merci

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Euh là comme ça je pense que t'as un bug car ça me semble surprenant que le nombre de favoris soit limités à quatre. Je fais remonter.
(Et merci pour les sous.)

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

pour info le n°387 est toujours marqué comme étant en rédaction et la couv est en WIP, alors que le mag papier est déjà sorti  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je me rends compte après plusieurs mois d'inactivité qu'un petit problème contrariant n'a pas été réglé : le nombre de favoris ("aimer cet article") bloqué à 4. Y aura-t-il une solution un jour ? Ce serait super de pouvoir voir ma liste de tous les jeux qui m'intéressent.


Il n'y a que les 4 derniers qui s'affichent, mais vous pouvez en avoir plus.
Dans votre page de profil, cliquez sur le bouton "Voir tous mes favoris". Ou dans la page de recherche sélectionnez la condition d'article "Favoris".

----------


## Graine

Je voulais voir quand se terminait mon abonnement au site cpc.
Je tombe sur ça :
Abonné depuis le 9 juillet 2018
Abonnement 1 an - Canard PC en ligne (édition web uniquement)
Expire le 9 juillet 2018 
Ca doit être un bug.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est un bug d'affichage qui ne devrait plus tarder à disparaître.

----------


## Dyce

Bonjour messieurs les concepteurs du forum.

Je sais que cela a été demandé plusieurs fois, mais je viens de tomber dedans donc je me "permet" de demander à nouveau : 

Serait t'il envisageable, dans la section jeux PC d'avoir une sous section pour les jeux Paradox ?

Ils commencent à être nombreux : 

- Europa Universalis (jusqu'au 4)
- Crusader Kings (1 et 2)
- Victoria 1 et 2
- Stellaris
- Surviving Mars
- Heart of Iron (2 3 4)
- Tyranny

Sans parler des éventuelles topics de mods, de compte rendus de parties......


Et ceux la c'est seulement ceux que je connais  ::P: 

S'il vous plait ? 
Please, pretty please, with a cherry on it  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nelfe

Section Paradox or riot.

Non franchement ça ferait pas de mal d'avoir une sous-section dédiées aux jeux de Paradox. On peut même nommer ackboo comme Empereur Suprême de cette sous-partie y'a aucun soucis.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Serait t'il envisageable d'avoir une sous section pour Paradox ?


Tu veux pas une sous section Dyce tant qu'on y est ?  ::(: 



 :Facepalm:

----------


## Dyce

:ouaiouai:

----------


## Visslar

> Bonjour messieurs les concepteurs du forum.
> 
> Je sais que cela a été demandé plusieurs fois, mais je viens de tomber dedans donc je me "permet" de demander à nouveau : 
> 
> Serait t'il envisageable, dans la section jeux PC d'avoir une sous section pour les jeux Paradox ?
> 
> Ils commencent à être nombreux : 
> 
> - Europa Universalis (jusqu'au 4)
> ...


C'est pas le bon topic je crois. Mais sinon, avoir une sous section "Grande stratégie" pourquoi pas (tout comme il y a une section "MOBA"), mais une sous-section Paradox je vois pas trop l’intérêt. Ce n'est pas le seul éditeur qui sort pleins de jeux, et je ne vois pas bien le point commun entre CK2, Surviving Mars, Tyranny et même Magicka. 
Ça va rendre très confus la navigation.

----------


## croustibatte

Salut  ::): 
N'ayant plus le temps de lire le mag papier, ça fait un ptit moment que je ne l'ai pas acheté, du coup je feuillette uniquement la version online. J'apprends sur votre live twitch qu'il y a des pages de bd de couly dans le mag depuis le mensuel, c'est voulu qu'elles ne soient pas dispo pour la version online du mag?

----------


## IriK

> Bonjour messieurs les concepteurs du forum.
> 
> Je sais que cela a été demandé plusieurs fois, mais je viens de tomber dedans donc je me "permet" de demander à nouveau : 
> 
> Serait t'il envisageable, dans la section jeux PC d'avoir une sous section pour les jeux Paradox ?
> 
> Ils commencent à être nombreux : 
> 
> - Europa Universalis (jusqu'au 4)
> ...


Je plussoie. Et surtout avec l'idée *Crazralfrill* d'une section Grande Stratégie  :;):

----------


## Stilgar

Bonjour, 

J'avais cru comprendre que l'un des objectifs de la version online était de nous permettre de lire assez rapidement les articles sur le site après leur écriture. Hors ce mois ci, je vois que le CPC 388 est rédigé à 74% et nous n'avons pas grand chose à nous mettre sous la dent. 
Pour exemple, j’attends avec impatience votre test du dernier Assassin's screed, dont la NDA semble avoir était levé le 1 octobre (test JVC, gamekult, youtubeur etc. ). Donc le test aurait presque pu être dans la magazine papier qui est sorti le 1 octobre. Bon c'est dommage, mais pas grave on a la site ... Mais on est le 19 est toujours rien. C'est vraiment dommage. 


Et sinon, need les page BD aussi ! 



> Salut 
> N'ayant plus le temps de lire le mag papier, ça fait un ptit moment que je ne l'ai pas acheté, du coup je feuillette uniquement la version online. J'apprends sur votre live twitch qu'il y a des pages de bd de couly dans le mag depuis le mensuel, c'est voulu qu'elles ne soient pas dispo pour la version online du mag?


Merci pour le travail !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

L'OP est pas à jour là-dessus, mais normalement la mise en ligne se fait grosso modo dans la semaine précédent la sortie kiosque, pas avant. Milieu de semaine prochaine peut-être ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai une alerte 



Sur cette page : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/4...5#post12002525

Je sais pas si c'est normal ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Quelqu'un a utilisé le raccourcisseur d'url CPC (cpc.cx) pour mentionner une url malveillante  ::): 
Donc tant que tu ne cliques pas ça va.
Après, Chrome (comme Firefox) précharge les liens de chaque page. C'est idiot (sécurité). Tu peux désactiver ce comportement dans les options (mais steak haché) ou via µBlock Origin.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai pas d'alerte chez moi. Vous avez un lien vers le post avec le lien?

----------


## Wobak

Ou alors cpc.cx est classé comme malveillant chez Malwarebytes, quel que soit le lien  ::(:

----------


## azruqh

> Ou alors cpc.cx est classé comme malveillant chez Malwarebytes, quel que soit le lien


Je confirme, c'est ça. Il faut juste créer une exclusion cpc.cx et plus de problème.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'avais cru comprendre que l'un des objectifs de la version online était de nous permettre de lire assez rapidement les articles sur le site après leur écriture. Hors ce mois ci, je vois que le CPC 388 est rédigé à 74% et nous n'avons pas grand chose à nous mettre sous la dent. 
> Pour exemple, j’attends avec impatience votre test du dernier Assassin's screed, dont la NDA semble avoir était levé le 1 octobre (test JVC, gamekult, youtubeur etc. ). Donc le test aurait presque pu être dans la magazine papier qui est sorti le 1 octobre. Bon c'est dommage, mais pas grave on a la site ... Mais on est le 19 est toujours rien. C'est vraiment dommage.


Bonjour,
Oui nous mettons en ligne les articles entre 8-10 jours avant la sortie du magazine, ce qui correspond à 48h près environ au moment où nous bouclons le journal. En gros, un magazine est envoyé à l'imprimerie une dizaine de jours (en fonction des weekends, jours fériés etc.) avant sa sortie en kiosque, pour tenir compte de délais de fabrication puis de distribution. Donc un gros test doit nous parvenir encore minimum quelques jours avant pour être inclus dans un numéro (le temps de jouer et le temps d'écrire).
En l'occurrence AC est arrivé après le bouclage du numéro d'octobre, donc impossible de l'y inclure.
Mais vous avez raison, nous pourrions publier le test en ligne plus tôt. Pour l'instant c'est compliqué parce que notre organisation était prévue pour la version bimensuelle du mag: deux grosses fournées de publications online par mois entre deux bouclages, c'était tolérable.
Pour un mensuel, ça ne fonctionne plus très bien: une fois par mois c'est beaucoup trop peu, nous en sommes conscients.
Idem pour l'organisation de la homepage: la centrer entièrement sur la publication des numéros, c'était un choix allant avec le bimensuel qui n'est plus pertinent aujourd'hui.
Nous avons donc un double chantier: arriver à mener de front le bouclage du magazine papier et la publication des articles en ligne le plus au fur et à mesure possible + revoir la homepage du site pour rendre plus lisible cette future publication "au fil de l'eau".

----------


## cooly08

Je voulais offrir un article à thalixte mais son pseudo n'est pas trouvé lorsque je le tape dans le champ approprié.

----------


## Zouuu

https://www.cpchardware.com est down ?

Je voulais me renseigner sur linky  :Emo:

----------


## Strife

> J'ai pas d'alerte chez moi. Vous avez un lien vers le post avec le lien?


J'ai eu la même:


C'est en allant sur le topic de BMDJ

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> https://www.cpchardware.com est down ?
> 
> Je voulais me renseigner sur linky


https://www.cpchardware.com/linky-fa...s-et-realites/

C'est un tout nouveau site ?

----------


## Zouuu

> https://www.cpchardware.com/linky-fa...s-et-realites/
> 
> C'est un tout nouveau site ?


Je sais pas, en tout cas c'était down hier  :;):  Là c'est top  :Bave:  Notamment le pdf sur linky.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il est vieux (et bien) ce site  ::P: 
Peut être pas assez mis en avant, ceci dit.

----------


## Wobak

J'ai mis des alertes pour voir s'il retombe et le remettre up au cas où  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je pose la question ici car je ne sais pas ou là mettre, quel est la limite de stockage d'images sur Tof.cx ?

----------


## Redlight

Marquer en gros sur le site : 




> Grâce à Canard PC, partagez vos images en toute simplicité.
> Déplacez directement vos fichiers sur cette page (Drag & Drop).
> JPG, PNG, GIF, BMP. Limite de 500 KB.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Relis bien ma question, je ne parle pas du poids de l'image mais de la limite de stockage .

----------


## Redlight

Ah ! J'ai jamais créer de compte perso  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah sache qu'avec un compte le poids des images passe à 4mo  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Mais qui aurait l'idée barbare d'héberger des images de 4mo  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi via des images de très grandes résolutions et qualités.
Ceci dit ça réponds pas à ma question  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

> Mais qui aurait l'idée barbare d'héberger des images de 4mo


Ça n'est parfois pas suffisant.

----------


## ylyad

> Mais qui aurait l'idée barbare d'héberger des images de 4mo


Je suis d'accord, qui aurait l'idée barbare d'héberger des images de seulement 4 Mo?  ::trollface::  Je suis moi aussi régulièrement embêté avec cette limite...

----------


## Redlight

Je travail dans le web alors j'essaye toujours d'optimiser mes images au maximum. Après généralement tu n'affiche pas des images de plusieurs Mo. Tu préfèreras afficher des aperçu de qualité moindre et laisser l'utilisateur télécharger la photo HD derrière. Mais un hébergeur d'images c'est pas la bonne solution dans ce cas. Sauf projet particuliers genre giga photo.

Je serai curieux de connaitre votre utilisation des hébergeurs d'image.

----------


## ylyad

J'utilise tof comme substitut ponctuel à Flickr, comme hébergeur de photos. Et je souhaite afficher mes photos avec 2000px de côté voire plus (je fais pas mal de photos panoramiques). Je ne les sors pas en JPEG qualité 100% mais je n'ai pas envie de baisser beaucoup ce curseur, donc j'arrive facilement à des fichiers autour des 4 Mo. Et le but, c'est clairement de les afficher en pleine taille et belle qualité, pas de forcer les spectateurs à télécharger la taille max (qui doit bien être hébergée de toute façon). 

Et au cas où, je trouve que 2000px, ça commence à être petit - c'est fini l'époque où les écrans faisaient du 1280x1024  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

Bah j'ai été voir quelques unes de tes photos et avec du 2000px de large tu obtient des photos de 700ko sur flicrk (je suppose compresser par le site). Ca commence à peser quand tu approche des 5000 ou 6000px mais je vois pas trop l'intérêt de les afficher pleines résolution dans ce cas. Surtout dans un navigateur.

----------


## ylyad

Même sans l'afficher: si je veux mettre à dispo la version pleine taille sur tof, je dois pouvoir la télécharger d'abord  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je pose la question ici car je ne sais pas ou là mettre, quel est la limite de stockage d'images sur Tof.cx ?


Du coup je remets mon post si quelqu'un avait un semblant de réponse .

----------


## Bah

> Je travail dans le web alors j'essaye toujours d'optimiser mes images au maximum. Après généralement tu n'affiche pas des images de plusieurs Mo. Tu préfèreras afficher des aperçu de qualité moindre et laisser l'utilisateur télécharger la photo HD derrière. Mais un hébergeur d'images c'est pas la bonne solution dans ce cas. Sauf projet particuliers genre giga photo.
> 
> Je serai curieux de connaitre votre utilisation des hébergeurs d'image.


Ca m'est arrivé de prendre une photo sur mon téléphone, de vouloir l'uploader pour la poster sur le forum et de pas pas pouvoir parce qu'elle faisait genre 4,1 Mo par exemple...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Du coup je remets mon post si quelqu'un avait un semblant de réponse .


Réponse d'expert CPC qui n'en sait strictement rien : j'aurais tendance à penser que pour l'instant il n'y en a pas, mais que si des canards commencent à héberger des dizaines de milliers de photos ou des centaines de Go dessus, ça changerait assez rapidement. Je n'étais pas là lors de la création de tof.cx mais je pense que son but est plus de dépanner les canards qui veulent poster des images visibles pour tous sur le forum que d'héberger des collections/bibliothèques, non ?

----------


## ylyad

Je ne serais pas contre une version payante, je préfèrerais financer tof et CPC que Flickr...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Réponse d'expert CPC qui n'en sait strictement rien : j'aurais tendance à penser que pour l'instant il n'y en a pas, mais que si des canards commencent à héberger des dizaines de milliers de photos ou des centaines de Go dessus, ça changerait assez rapidement. Je n'étais pas là lors de la création de tof.cx mais je pense que son but est plus de dépanner les canards qui veulent poster des images visibles pour tous sur le forum que d'héberger des collections/bibliothèques, non ?


Merci pour cette réponse qui ce termine par une nouvelle question  ::XD:: 
Du coup je vais commencer à upload un paquet d'image pour voir la limite  ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Merci pour cette réponse qui ce termine par une nouvelle question


Expert CPC, un véritable métier.  :Cigare:

----------


## Eradan

> Je ne serais pas contre une version payante, je préfèrerais financer tof et CPC que Flickr...


J'en suis.

----------


## billcube

Kikoo !

En me retrouvant sur ma page perso ( https://www.canardpc.com/membre/billcube ), je me suis heurté à un message de table de base de donnée manquante:



> SQLSTATE[42S02]: Base table or view not found: 1146 Table &#039;cpc_web.taxonomy_term_hierarchy&#039; doesn&#039;t exist: SELECT taxonomy_term_field_data.weight
> 
> in block_userordrelecture()(line 4665 ofthemes/canardpc/canardpc.theme)


Voili voilou...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Juste mes 2 cents pour les photos, et même si j'imagine que ceux qui en manipulent à foison connaissent déjà : https://compressor.io/

Deux points par contre :
- je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment plus performant que des algo intégrés aux logiciels de traitement d'image
- pas de traitement en batch

Pour ceux qui comme moi upload peu de photos c'est bien pratique en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Réponse d'expert CPC qui n'en sait strictement rien : j'aurais tendance à penser que pour l'instant il n'y en a pas, mais que si des canards commencent à héberger des dizaines de milliers de photos ou des centaines de Go dessus, ça changerait assez rapidement. Je n'étais pas là lors de la création de tof.cx mais je pense que son but est plus de dépanner les canards qui veulent poster des images visibles pour tous sur le forum que d'héberger des collections/bibliothèques, non ?


Tof a été conçu pour dépanner et héberger des images lorsqu'il est pratique de pouvoir utiliser une URL plutôt que le fichier lui-même, pas comme substitut à Flickr.
Du coup, aucune garantie pour la pérennité de vos photos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Kikoo !
> 
> En me retrouvant sur ma page perso ( https://www.canardpc.com/membre/billcube ), je me suis heurté à un message de table de base de donnée manquante:
> 
> 
> Voili voilou...


OK, on regarde

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Kikoo !
> 
> En me retrouvant sur ma page perso ( https://www.canardpc.com/membre/billcube ), je me suis heurté à un message de table de base de donnée manquante:
> 
> 
> Voili voilou...


Ce devrait être corrigé.

----------


## ylyad

> Tof a été conçu pour dépanner et héberger des images lorsqu'il est pratique de pouvoir utiliser une URL plutôt que le fichier lui-même, pas comme substitut à Flickr.
> Du coup, aucune garantie pour la pérennité de vos photos.


Merci beaucoup  ::):  (sans ironie, j'apprécie la clarté)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci pour l'info également .

----------


## billcube

> Ce devrait être corrigé.


C'est tout bon, merci !

----------


## Enax

C'est normal les items de menu pas affichés sur la version mobile ? C'est pas la première fois que ça arrive. Ici pour le n° 389 :

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est normal les items de menu pas affichés sur la version mobile ? C'est pas la première fois que ça arrive. Ici pour le n° 389 :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/24/aa1...8504a3f.th.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/24/ff3...51c0c9d.th.png


Non, c'était un bug temporaire dû au fait que les "news hardawre" n'étaient pas publiées, du coup la partie "Garage" n'apparaissait pas et boum, le souk.

----------


## Enax

Bah du coup il y a le même problème sur les news pas hardware.  ::): 

Sinon, un truc qui m'embête depuis longtemps : quand on clique sur "Revenir au sommaire" à la fin d'un article, ça redirige en haut de la page du numéro et faut scroller pour revenir au sommaire. C'est surtout pénible sur mobile. Ce midi je me suis rendu compte quand cliquant sur la pastille du numéro tout en haut d'un article, on arrive bien direct au sommaire. Il y a une ancre #sommaire sur ce lien que n'a pas celui en bas de page.

----------


## Mantalo

Bonsoir,

je n'ai pas trouvé l'option donc je me demande si elle existe : j'ai chouiné pour un article et quelqu'un de bon et généreux me l'a offert (Dolos - bienveillance et joie autour de toi). Comment le remercier en quelques clics bien sentis ?

----------


## Bah

A part un mp, je pense qu'il y'a rien.

----------


## Mantalo

Ok merci Bah.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est le site ou moi qui déconne ? Je met de plus en plus de temps pour changer de page sur le forum, en ce moment ça a atteint des sommets, je met plus de 5 sec à chaque fois.. Pourtant ça tourne impec sur les autres sites web.

----------


## Munshine

C'est bien ce qui me semblait.

----------


## Pinkipou

Gilles & John sont colère, ils bloquent le trafic !  :Cell:

----------


## Wobak

> C'est le site ou moi qui déconne ? Je met de plus en plus de temps pour changer de page sur le forum, en ce moment ça a atteint des sommets, je met plus de 5 sec à chaque fois.. Pourtant ça tourne impec sur les autres sites web.


J'irai pas jusqu'à 5 secondes, mais c'est en effet un peu lent en ce moment. Le site et le forum sont sur des machines différentes, donc tu n'es pas sur le bon topic.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut Wobak,

Je ne sais pas si la boutique est liée au site web, mais depuis samedi matinà cause d'un bug de la boutique (celui des dates de fin d'abonnement web erronées) je n'ai plus accès à la version payante du site. J'ai ouvert un billet mais il a l'air d'être passé inaperçu.

Serait-il possible de jeter un oeil ? C'est pas vital mais j'aimerais quand même bien ouvrir le numéro de décembre.

----------


## Wobak

Hello,

Le site / boutique c'est Pollynette et Ivan qui gèrent, pas moi. Tu te logges bien avec ton email et pas avec ton pseudo ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oui. 

Ca me donne ça pour mon abonnement en cours.

 

Je vais voir si j'arrive à contacter Pollynette.

----------


## oui

Je suis dans le même cas.
Je viens de m'abonner pour 6 mois au mag et pour le moment impossible de consulter les articles.
J'ai ouvert un ticket, on verra ce que ça donne mais je sais pas trop vers qui me tourner si je n'ai pas de réponse.
Bon après pour un journalisme total je peux patienter un peu.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Se retrouver à Chouiner pour des articles en étant abonné, c'est la Classe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Oui ces bugs sont connus, dus à la migration de la base de données qui a un peu foiré dans certains cas.
Balancez moi par DM les adresses mail de vos compte boutique on va arranger ça.

----------


## CHbox

Ah, et bien j'ai bien fait de venir suggérer un truc car j'ai le même soucis en fait, il me semblait bien pourtant que mon abonnement durait encore quelques temps. Je vais MP mais en attendant ma remarque.

En temps que non-abonné, j'ai chouiné pour avoir accès à 3 articles. A moins que ça m'ait échappé, il n'y a aucun moyen de retrouver les articles en question une fois sur le site, aucun marqueur (similaire à l'article gratuit du mois) ou section spécifique me permettant de rapidement savoir lesquels sont concernés.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Quand tu as un compte gratuit, tu peux mettre des articles en favoris ou pas ? C'est l'icône avec le coeur dans la colonne de droite quand tu es sur un article.

----------


## CHbox

> Quand tu as un compte gratuit, tu peux mettre des articles en favoris ou pas ? C'est l'icône avec le coeur dans la colonne de droite quand tu es sur un article.


Je ne pourrait vérifier qu'à la fin de mon abonnement désormais réparé  :^_^:  Mais c'est une idée pour pallier à ce manque.

----------


## tenshu

> Oui. 
> 
> Ca me donne ça pour mon abonnement en cours.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/05/280...268bcbb2cc.png 
> 
> Je vais voir si j'arrive à contacter Pollynette.

----------


## zxr24rs

Oneplus 6, Chrome.

Y a un problème docteur !

----------


## acdctabs

passe en https

----------


## kpouer

Hello,
comme d'autres je trouve le site vraiment lent dans certaines parties, l'écran de recherche met 6 secondes à s'afficher (avant d'avoir effectué la moindre recherche), faire une recherche met à peu près le même temps. Ce qui donne l'impression que la recherche elle même est rapide mais c'est la génération de la page qui est lente.
Il n'y aurait pas un soucis d'index de base de données ?
Sinon dans les header HTTP de la réponse la page expire à une date en 1978, c'est voulu ? Ça n'explique pas les 6 secondes je pense mais bon...

----------


## kpouer

Tiens, un léger bug sans doute de layout html qui ne semble affecter que Safari sur OSx (j'ai testé Firefox et Vivaldi, ils vont bien eux) :

en bas à droite de la note il y a un L à l'envers

----------


## Anonyme210226

La page des numéros est vide. C'est pénible pour retrouver des anciens articles.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Chelou. Je fais remonter.

----------


## Ghargan

Salut,

J'ai le même problème que Jeckhyl sur mon abo numérique (réabonnement sur 12 mois fin décembre, toujours pas d’accès au contenu). Mail envoyé, pas de nouvelles  ::):

----------


## didykong

> La page des numéros est vide. C'est pénible pour retrouver des anciens articles.


Idem pour moi. La page anciens numéros est vide.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le numéro HS 15 ans apparait en bleu au lieu de violet sur la page des anciens numéros.
Logiquement c'est bleu pour 'Free' (comme les numéros 348 et 349) et violet pour 'contenu premium'.

D'ailleurs le contenu du dit numéro HS n'étant pas accessible aux abonnés, je me demande pourquoi il est déjà listé.

----------


## Zodex

Mmh, l'heure affichée sur le forum est l'heure d'hiver quand je suis connecté, et l'heure d'été quand je suis déconnecté (ou l'inverse) (zieutez les heures auxquelles sont postés les messages):





Du coup, l'émission de ce soir, c'est à 22 heures heure d'été ou heure d'hiver ?  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

Tableau de bord > Mon Compte > Réglages généraux > Time zone ?  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Ah tiens j'étais jamais allé là dedans !

----------


## Erreur

Comportements étranges hier vers 17:45 18:00

Je suis sur ma BAL à échanger des messages et sur "TOR", "Canard Café" et "Jeux Vidéos sur PC" en 4 onglets distincts.

Je me trouve tout d'un coup avec des styles différents et inhabituels pour la BAL et "TOR".

Puis session fermée.

Impossible de rentrer le MdP dans le bandeau du haut, le champs est inerte à la saisie, au copier-coller, au clic de roulette souris (sous linux).

Seule solution passage par l’écran dédié à l'identification "Connexion". L'identification se fait avec un message étrange me disant que mon MdP est faux ... mais je suis identifié ... Bon, pourquoi pas.

Ce matin comme toujours la session sur le "TOR" est close (pas sur les autres onglets) je l'ai signalé il y a plusieurs semaines et du coup le champs de saisie du MdP est toujours inerte. En revanche en rafraîchissant un autre onglet ma session est toujours active et le redevient du même coup sur le "TOR".

----------


## Zodex

J'ai un nouveau fond d'écran, merci Couly !  :;): 

Et content de voir que les ventes progressent en kiosque, j'espère que les abonnements aussi ont été boostés, par le passage au mensuel ou par le site. Ou par l'émission, et les cyber-phéromones d'Ackboo.

----------


## Pifou

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à https://www.canardpc.com/, ya un sushi ?

----------


## Steven

Pareil pour moi depuis aujourd'hui. Je peux me connecter au forum sans soucis, la boutique aussi, mais sur le site, quand j'entre mes identifiants, ça recharge la page d'accueil comme si ça fonctionnait (pas de message d'erreur sur les id/mdp), mais je reste déconnecté

Sur mobile ou PC (firefox ou chrome), même soucis.

J'ai renouvelé l'abo numérique cette semaine pourtant

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moi ça fait quelques semaines que je n'ai plus accès aux articles en ligne alors que je suis abonné  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

1ere question : Vous utilisez bien vos identifiants de la boutique (email + MDP) pour vous connecter au site, et pas votre pseudo du forum (méthode obsolète)?
2e question : y a-t-il des caractères spéciaux dans votre adresse mail ou votre MDP ? Si oui, essayez en changeant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi ça fait quelques semaines que je n'ai plus accès aux articles en ligne alors que je suis abonné


Si vous ne vous signalez pas on ne peut guère vous dépanner...

----------


## Steven

> 1ere question : Vous utilisez bien vos identifiants de la boutique (email + MDP) pour vous connecter au site, et pas votre pseudo du forum (méthode obsolète)?


J'utilisais en règle générale le pseudo sans soucis particulier, mais avec le mail ça ne passe pas non plus.




> 2e question : y a-t-il des caractères spéciaux dans votre adresse mail ou votre MDP ? Si oui, essayez en changeant.


J'ai changé mon mot de passe à l'instant pour enlever tout caractère spécial, mais j'ai le même soucis. Mes identifiants sont clairement reconnus car je n'ai pas le message d'erreur, c'est juste que lorsque je valide, je reste déconnecté.



*edit :* AH !
En changeant mon adresse email sur la boutique, j'ai pu me reconnecter. 

Je vais me réorganiser pour avoir une adresse mail différente sur chaque. De mémoire j'avais une adresse email différente sur le forum à une époque, j'ai changé il y a quelques mois pour avoir la même que le site, le réabonnement ou une connexion sur le forum le weekend dernier a du dérégler un truc.

J'ai perdu l'historique de lecture et mes articles favoris mais c'est pas grave

*Problème réglé pour moi*. Merci pour le retour et désolé de ne pas y avoir pensé plus tôt. J'avais pensé aux changements de MDP, pas de mail

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Si vous ne vous signalez pas on ne peut guère vous dépanner...



Déjà signalé au service abonnement. Je suis d'abord passé là-bas avant de me plaindre ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Pifou

> 1ere question : Vous utilisez bien vos identifiants de la boutique (email + MDP) pour vous connecter au site, et pas votre pseudo du forum (méthode obsolète)?
> 2e question : y a-t-il des caractères spéciaux dans votre adresse mail ou votre MDP ? Si oui, essayez en changeant.


Perso, avec identifiants boutique, pas d'accès à la partie payante, j'ai toujours le "se connecter".
Depuis le début j'utilise le pseudo forum, et j'ai constaté que depuis le 22/02, plus rien.

J'ai changé l'adresse mail du compte boutique, et ça passe.
En remettant le même mail que le compte forum, c'est KO, ça marche pas.

Il  y a eu changement récent qui empêche désormais d'avoir le même mail pour la boutique et le forum.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Déjà signalé au service abonnement. Je suis d'abord passé là-bas avant de me plaindre ici


Pas eu de retour non plus du service abonnement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mais  ::o:  J'ai reçu mon mag 392, le dernier de mon abo papier, mais je n'ai déjà plus accès au site web pour le consulter ? Ben ça pu un peu duc'  ::P: 

Bon et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi on n'aurait plus accès aux numéros qui ont fait partie de notre abonnement, j'avais lu que ça faisait partie du "contrat d'abonnement" mais en y étant confronté d'un coup comme ça, mon pauvre petit coeur est tout froissé  ::cry:: 

Pour la peine, j'attendrai 

Spoiler Alert! 


demain

 pour me réabonner  :Cell: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Calys

> Mais  J'ai reçu mon mag 392, le dernier de mon abo papier, mais je n'ai déjà plus accès au site web pour le consulter ? Ben ça pu un peu duc'


Faut se connecter au site indiqué en 4ème de couverture, c'est mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut se connecter au site indiqué en 4ème de couverture, c'est mieux


Les identifiants CPC fonctionnent directement dessus ? Ca fait partie d'une nouvelle formule d'abonnement groupé ?  ::o:  La fameuse formule CPC+Gamecul  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais  J'ai reçu mon mag 392, le dernier de mon abo papier, mais je n'ai déjà plus accès au site web pour le consulter ? Ben ça pu un peu duc' 
> 
> Bon et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi on n'aurait plus accès aux numéros qui ont fait partie de notre abonnement, j'avais lu que ça faisait partie du "contrat d'abonnement" mais en y étant confronté d'un coup comme ça, mon pauvre petit coeur est tout froissé 
> 
> Pour la peine, j'attendrai 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


La contrepartie c’est qu’une fois abonné tu as accès à tous les numéros publiés sur le site.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà, même si on suit (un peu moins désormais) la publication du magazine, être abonné au site web donne accès à tout son contenu sans distinction d'ancienneté, ainsi qu'à quelques anciens hors-série qu'on ajoute de temps à autre.
Et merci pour le réabonnement, ça fait plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'ai vu que tu es obligé de porter une casquette chez toi pour te tenir chaud, j'ai eu pitié ça aidera à payer les factures  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Perso, avec identifiants boutique, pas d'accès à la partie payante, j'ai toujours le "se connecter".
> Depuis le début j'utilise le pseudo forum, et j'ai constaté que depuis le 22/02, plus rien.
> 
> J'ai changé l'adresse mail du compte boutique, et ça passe.
> En remettant le même mail que le compte forum, c'est KO, ça marche pas.
> 
> Il  y a eu changement récent qui empêche désormais d'avoir le même mail pour la boutique et le forum.


Des nouvelles pour ceux qui ont ça ?  :Emo: 

Je peux pas lire mon CPC pendant les réunions du boulot, ça m'ennuie un peu.

----------


## alain

Salut,

J'ai le même soucis: depuis quelques jours je suis vu comme "déconnecté" sur le site et impossible de se reconnecter et de lire les articles. C'est embêtant.

----------


## Pifou

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai le même soucis: depuis quelques jours je suis vu comme "déconnecté" sur le site et impossible de se reconnecter et de lire les articles. C'est embêtant.


Il faut que l'adresse mail enregistrée sur https://boutique.canardpc.com/ soit différente de de celle utilisée pour le compte https://forum.canardpc.com, et ensuite, se connecter avec l'identifiant boutique sur https://www.canardpc.com/

----------


## alain

Sans succès de mon coté: j'ai changé l'email du forum, me suis déconnecté du forum, et j'essaie de me reconnecter sur la page principale... rien pas d'erreur, mais pas de connexion non plus. :/

----------


## Pifou

Perso, ça m'a débloqué en changeant l'email côté boutique.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Après moult galère, ça a fonctionné  ::o: 

Merci Pifou !

Par contre, y aura plus jamais le lien entre le compte boutique et forum, du coup ?

----------


## Steven

> Sans succès de mon coté: j'ai changé l'email du forum, me suis déconnecté du forum, et j'essaie de me reconnecter sur la page principale... rien pas d'erreur, mais pas de connexion non plus. :/


C'est sur la boutique qu'il faut changer l'adresse. Côté forum ça ne résolvait rien quand j'essayais.

----------


## Pifou

> Après moult galère, ça a fonctionné 
> 
> Merci Pifou !
> 
> Par contre, y aura plus jamais le lien entre le compte boutique et forum, du coup ?


C'est pas clair, j'avais reçu un mail le 13/09/2018 qui indiquait un changement sur la boutique :



> *Changement de login et mot de passe*
> Désormais, vous utiliserez votre email pour vous identifier sur notre boutique. Pour votre première connexion, vous devrez donc entrer le mail de votre compte et demander le renvoi d'un nouveau mot de passe.
> ***
> *Forum et boutique : deux accès séparés*
> Conséquence du point précédent, les identifiants sont donc désormais différents selon que vous voulez accéder au forum (pseudo / mot de passe) ou à la boutique (email / mot de passe). Notez que dans bien des cas, avoir la même adresse mail attachée à votre compte forum et à la boutique vous facilitera la vie.
> ***


A priori, ce devrait être possible.
En pratique, ça a fonctionné pour moi jusque courant février.

J'ai envoyé un mail à abonnement@canardc.com depuis le formulaire de contact de la boutique : pas eu de réponse.
J'ai renvoyé un autre mail depuis ma boite mail : pas eu de réponse.

Du coup, j'hésite un peu à me réabonner, en cas de soucis de technique, c'est un peu compliqué d'avoir une réponse.

----------


## Old_Bear

J'ai toujours un souci reste en ce qui concerne les lien mort vers les anciens articles cités en référence dans le Canard en ligne, en ...
http://old.canardpc.com/
... comme dans cette new  G2A : haro sur les flibustiers de la clé Steam.



```
Les détails qui croustillent Notre dossier sur les revendeurs de clé Steam est à lire dans le Canard PC n° 322 ou à télécharger en version PDF (on vous l'offre). 
Vous y trouverez tous les détails des magouilles et autres arnaques fiscales auxquelles se livrent les parrains du milieu, dont G2A.com et Kinguin.net sont les plus célèbres représentants.
```

----------


## CQFD

Hello les canards,
suis trop c** pour arriver à me connecter sur le site internet pour consulter les articles en ligne alors même que je suis abonné.
C'est moche car ça fait 6 mois que ça dure et que parfois, même si je préfère le papier, et bien consulter sur son téléphone pendant un long moment de solitude (genre en faisant la queue dans une société au logo jaune pour aller chercher un recommandé...), ça a du bon.
Je vais essayer de réinitialiser (encore et encore disait le moustachu).
La bise

----------


## Def

Quelle galère pour se connecter au site !

Comme d'autres plus haut je ne pouvais pas me connecter au site que ce soit avec mes couples utilisateur/pass du forum ou de la boutique. J'avais bien les bons identifiants car j'avais un message d'erreur si je mettais autre chose mais au lieu de me connecter je me retrouvais sur la page d'accueil comme si rien ne s'était passé. Je me connecte à la boutique pour changer l'adresse e-mail comme suggéré mais plus possible de me connecter du tout avec nouvel e-mail + mot de passe (si j'essayais avec l'ancienne e-mail on me disait que c'était un utilisateur inconnu). J'ai dû passer par la procédure de récupération du mot de passe pour en recevoir un nouveau qui m'a permis de me connecter au site et à la boutique avec le couple nouvel e-mail + nouveau mot de passe reçu.

Aucun e-mail ni mot de passe ne contenait de caractères spéciaux (enfin mis à part le @ et . pour l'adresse e-mail mais c'est dur sans).

Ce serait bien de régler le soucis parce qu'il semble qu'on soit plusieurs à souffrir du problème et la solution est pas vraiment évidente.

----------


## alain

J'ai ouvert canardpc ce matin et je suis maintenant à nouveau connecté... bizarre.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour à tous,
Oui nous avons des soucis de connexion depuis quelques semaines que nous avons du mal à identifier totalement.
Depuis l'attaque informatique (sans succès) que nous avons subi sur le login du site il y a 2-3 semaines, certains blocages apparaissent que nous ne comprenons pas totalement pour l'instant. On cherche, mais il s'agit surement d'effet de bord des mesures prises pour nous défendre.
Ce qui est sûr:
- pour se connecter au site (canardpc.com) il faut utiliser les identifiants que vous avez sur la boutique (boutique.canardpc.com : email + mdp) car c'est comme ça que nous vérifions si vous êtes abonné ou pas. Plus de connexion avec le pseudo & mdp du forum.
- si vous vous connectiez avant avec le pseudo du forum (c'est-à-dire si vous étiez déjà abonné avant l'été 2018), le site s'emmêle parfois les pieds lorsque votre adresse email du forum est la même que celle utilisée sur la boutique. Il vaut mieux changer un des emails si vous pouvez (en priorité celui de la boutique)
- si malgré cela vous êtes toujours bloqué pour une raison ou une autre, vous pouvez me MP en me décrivant le pb et me donnant l'adresse email de votre compte.

----------


## Pifou

> Bonjour à tous,
> Oui nous avons des soucis de connexion depuis quelques semaines que nous avons du mal à identifier totalement.
> Depuis l'attaque informatique (sans succès) que nous avons subi sur le login du site il y a 2-3 semaines, certains blocages apparaissent que nous ne comprenons pas totalement pour l'instant. On cherche, mais il s'agit surement d'effet de bord des mesures prises pour nous défendre.
> Ce qui est sûr:
> - pour se connecter au site (canardpc.com) il faut utiliser les identifiants que vous avez sur la boutique (boutique.canardpc.com : email + mdp) car c'est comme ça que nous vérifions si vous êtes abonné ou pas. Plus de connexion avec le pseudo & mdp du forum.
> - si vous vous connectiez avant avec le pseudo du forum (c'est-à-dire si vous étiez déjà abonné avant l'été 2018), le site s'emmêle parfois les pieds lorsque votre adresse email du forum est la même que celle utilisée sur la boutique. Il vaut mieux changer un des emails si vous pouvez (en priorité celui de la boutique)
> - si malgré cela vous êtes toujours bloqué pour une raison ou une autre, vous pouvez me MP en me décrivant le pb et me donnant l'adresse email de votre compte.


Merci pour ces précisions utiles.
J'ai reçu un mail hier soir à 22h21 m'indiquant que le compte que j'utilise pour le forum avait été activé pour le site www.canardpc.com, est-ce une action manuelle ?
En tout cas, le compte forum me permet de bien de nouveau suite à cette action de me connecter au site du magazine.

----------


## Bah

Et concernant tof.cx, vous savez si tout va pouvoir revenir comme avant ou si tout va être perdu  :Emo:  ?

Je flippe un peu pour mon compte rendu de D-Day at Omaha Beach et ses plus de 70 photos posté hier...

----------


## Steven

Je me permets une petite suggestion, ce serait cool d'ajouter une icône en png pour android et ios, ça rendrait plus joli à côté des autres icônes.

----------


## revanwolf

> Et concernant tof.cx, vous savez si tout va pouvoir revenir comme avant ou si tout va être perdu  ?
> 
> Je flippe un peu pour mon compte rendu de D-Day at Omaha Beach et ses plus de 70 photos posté hier...


C'est de nouveau en ligne apparemment.

----------


## Bah

> C'est de nouveau en ligne apparemment.


Ouaip, merci ! J'ai vu que tout était en ordre, les photos sont là, les liens sont les mêmes. J'avais peur que ça fasse comme avec l'ancien système, mais ça paraît bien plus robuste là. Ouf !

----------


## Wobak

> Ouaip, merci ! J'ai vu que tout était en ordre, les photos sont là, les liens sont les mêmes. J'avais peur que ça fasse comme avec l'ancien système, mais ça paraît bien plus robuste là. Ouf !


J'avais juste redémarré le serveur qui fait tourner tof.cx, et malheureusement le serveur web n'était pas en démarrage automatique  :Emo:

----------


## Nilsou

Le forum est encore tout mort aujourd'hui, j'enchaine les doubles posts  :Sweat: 

Par contre c'est rigolo, j'ai remarqué que ce n'est que dans le sens CPC->maison que le problème existe. C'est le chargement de page le soucis. Parce que si je post un truc, certes ça reste à tourner sur le post pendant de longue secondes et ça aboutit à un double post, mais en réalité je peux très bien, pile au moment ou j'appuie sur "envoyer la réponse rapide", quitter la page et en revenant par la suite sur une nouvelle session, bah l'envoie est très bien pris en compte (avec un douple post évidemment  ::|:  ) 

J'en conclut que le soucis est uniquement descendant et non montant ... 

En tout cas si vous voulez vous évitez de perdre du temps durant ce genre de bug, faites ainsi, c'est souvent plus rapide de recharger la page de 0 après l'envoi que d'attendre.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je sais pas si c'est un bug, mais depuis quelques jours, le forum me déconnecte sans arret (sur mobile et PC), parfois même sans le fermer, si je suis inactif trop longtemps.
C'est tout a fait insupportable  :Vibre:

----------


## Narushima

Tu as pas désactivé les cookies, ou quelque chose dans le genre ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Dans le menu, le prochain numéro est numéroté 999 chez moi au lieu de 394. Poisson d'avril ou satanisme à l'envers ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Dans le menu, le prochain numéro est numéroté 999 chez moi au lieu de 394. Poisson d'avril ou satanisme à l'envers ?


C'est comme ça à chaque fois il me semble, durant quelques heures/jours

----------


## Calys

Je suis le seul à ne plus pouvoir lire les articles premium alors que mon abonnement va jusqu'en 2020 ou bien c'est un bug général ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je suis le seul à ne plus pouvoir lire les articles premium alors que mon abonnement va jusqu'en 2020 ou bien c'est un bug général ?


Peut-être que quelqu'un a appuyé sur un bouton rouge.  ::trollface:: 

(ça marche chez moi)

----------


## Calys

> Peut-être que quelqu'un a appuyé sur un bouton rouge.


 :tired: 




> (ça marche chez moi)


Merci, je vais contacter la boutique du coup

Edit : c'est revenu tout seul après une déco/reco

----------


## Nyloel

Le forum est très très lent ce matin : 5 à 10 secondes (parfois moins c'est très aléatoir) pour changer de page, donc y poster pour l'instant c'est pas possible.

----------


## Wobak

Bizarre parce que j'y surfe depuis ce matin et j'ai pas de ralentissement particulier perso...

----------


## Narushima

Ça faisait deux mois que je n'étais pas venu sur le forum, et j'ai remarqué qu'entre-temps il est devenu très lent, pour afficher des pages et envoyer des réponses.

----------


## gros_bidule

Disons que les lenteurs sont temporaires.
Le bon côté, c'est que c'est mieux que lors de la migration (là, c'était dingue). Le mauvais, c'est qu'il reste des périodes où les lenteurs sont là, et... bah ça dure depuis pas mal de temps déjà ^^. En particulier lors de la création ou la modification d'un post.

----------


## Wobak

Comme précisé dans l'autre post, on a réduit des coûts en passant de 2 machines dédiées à une seule machine moins puissante. Y'a pas de magie  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha, donc il n'y a plus rien à espérer ?  :Emo:

----------


## Wobak

Pour l'instant... non.

----------


## Nyloel

Oui, là c'est de nouveau très lent, donc désormais je tire une croix une journée entière pour fréquenter le forum, c'est dommage. 10 secondes pour ouvrir une page à chaque fois, c'est pas possible. Même en mode consultation c'est trop lent à l'heure où j'écris ce post. Y'a des jours ça veut pas, y'a des jours c'est rapide.

Edit : je viens de tester un truc, déconnectée, les pages s'ouvrent vite et on retrouve une bonne vitesse sur le site, connecté sous mon compte, 10 à 15 secondes chaque ouverture de page ... étrange. Mais pour l'instant, je suis au regret de ne plus fréquenter le forum connectée, trpp galère pour lire un thread.

----------


## Bah

Ben là ça devient tellement lent que sur la page d'accueil des forum ça me dit par exemple que le dernier message du ToR a été posté à 15h26 dans le BMDJ et quand je vais dans le sous-forum du ToR, ça m'indique que le dernier message a été posté dans la LDJ à 15h03. Ca me le fait sur Chrome et Safari.

Sinon concernant la lenteur, faire un ménage radical des topics ça aiderait pas ? Genre se dire tout ce qui n'a pas eu de message depuis 2 mois c'est poubelle.

----------


## Bah

Ben là ça devient tellement lent que sur la page d'accueil des forum ça me dit par exemple que le dernier message du ToR a été posté à 15h26 dans le BMDJ et quand je vais dans le sous-forum du ToR, ça m'indique que le dernier message a été posté dans la LDJ à 15h03. Ca me le fait sur Chrome et Safari.

Sinon concernant la lenteur, faire un ménage radical des topics ça aiderait pas ? Genre se dire tout ce qui n'a pas eu de message depuis 2 mois c'est poubelle.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, ou archiver de façon plus agressive les vieux topics.
Au risque de dire une bêtise, je pense que le forum est une brique importante de l'édifice CanardPC. Des lecteurs ont connu le mag et des jeux via le forum, et de nombreux topcis complètent ou poursuivent des articles du mag. Si le forum devient pénible à utiliser, on se déconnecte de la communauté et pour certains du mag. Je me demande bien jusqu'où ça peut aller.
Bref, je ne suis pas certain que réduire l'investi$$ement dans le forum soit une bonne idée  :Emo: 

Une pub avant/après l'émission sur ogaming ne permettrait-elle pas de rapporter un peu de sous ? Cette somme pourrait servir à nous offrir un forum en pleine forme ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Quelques précisions:
- On a dû faire fin 2018 une importante migration et rationalisation des serveurs utilisés au sein de Presse Non Stop, parce que c'était un peu anarchique, parce que Gandi déménageait et qu'on avait des bécanes physiques à nous chez eux (le forum notamment) et parce que Doc TB, qui gérait ça à sa façon jusque-là, passait la main.
- Il n'a jamais été question de délibérément couper des ressources pour le forum; s'il s'avère que c'est bien un problème de puissance de serveur sur les heures de pointe et pas une question de réglages (le fait que sans être loggé le forum soit fluide mérite d'être investigué), alors on s'est trompé dans la config nécessaire et on fera évoluer.

Quant à la pub sur l'émission O'Gaming, ça n'a rien à voir d'une part, et d'autre part on ne refuse pas de pub, on en cherche (à nos conditions, qui ne sont pas celles du brand content en vogue sur Twitch).

----------


## Ruvon

Merci Ivan pour la précision. Effectivement il y a des heures où on double poste en permanence et où le forum souffre pour afficher la moindre page.

Content de savoir que vous êtes sur le coup  :;):  La réponse de Wobak laissait craindre une situation compliquée qui ne pouvait pas s'améliorer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je confirme que je galère pour ouvrir un post, et il mouline dans le vent quand je veux poster un message...Pour au final le poster en double ou pas du tout.

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est fabuleux  ::sad:: 
Au même moment où la rédac fait la promo du forum et de son super modérateur tout-puissant ( https://clips.twitch.tv/AuspiciousObeseYakStinkyCheese ), on nous balance la pire version® dudit forum. Comme les autres canards le signalent plus haut, devoir naviguer et participer à un forum qui marche selon le sens du vent et l'âge du capitaine, c'est infernal et ça n'incite pas à revenir.
Les promesses du kickstarter sont bien loin...

----------


## gros_bidule

Une idée de la lenteur du forum là tout de suite, en heure de pointe :



*~10 secondes pour charger une page* (le gif raccourcis ça, mais j'ai un mp4 si vous voulez) alors que j'ai la fibre. Même délai pour poster ou éditer un post. Pire, il arrive que l'édition ne se termine jamais, auquel cas il faut abandonner le chargement et faire F5, en acceptant le message "quitter le site"  ::P: 

Le reste de l'intertube se chargeant à la vitesse de la lumière.

Cela fait pas mal de temps que l'on remonte le soucis, et la réponse qu'on nous donne régulièrement c'est un bête "mais je ne comprends pas, ça marche bien chez moi (à 2h du mat'...)".
Marre !

----------


## gros_bidule

Une idée de la lenteur du forum là tout de suite, en heure de pointe :

----------


## gros_bidule

18s now, et post dupliqué....



PS : la navigation est aussi lente en étant déconnecté de mon profil (navigation privée Firefox)

----------


## Wobak

Alors : je sais qu'il y a des lenteurs et des problèmes, je pense qu'on arrive aux limites physiques de la machine sur laquelle on est.

J'ai fait des mises à jour de différents trucs et je fais une tentative d'optimisation de certains réglages.

Soyez patients svp, c'est pas juste un problème de conf. On a aussi pris des tentatives de DDoS, qui n'aident pas vraiment à avoir un trafic fluide...

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est fabuleux  ::sad:: 
Au même moment où la rédac fait la promo du forum et de son super modérateur tout-puissant ( https://clips.twitch.tv/AuspiciousObeseYakStinkyCheese ), on nous balance la pire version® dudit forum. Comme les autres canards le signalent plus haut, devoir naviguer et participer à un forum qui marche selon le sens du vent et l'âge du capitaine, c'est infernal et ça n'incite pas à revenir.
Les promesses du kickstarter sont bien loin...

----------


## Wobak

J'ai fait des modifs, on va voir si ça améliore les choses.

----------


## Ckao

Beaucoup mieux chez moi, merci beaucoup!

----------


## Wobak

> Beaucoup mieux chez moi, merci beaucoup!


Dis pas ça après on va te dire que t'es pas à la bonne heure !!!

----------


## Zodex

Ah la vache ouais ça n'a rien à voir !  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

Il n'est pas faux de dire que le problème se présente de façon plus insistante en journée pour redevenir navigable le soir et la nuit. En général.

Mais si tu as trouvé un réglage prometteur, c'est super aussi  :;):

----------


## Zodex

> Il n'est pas faux de dire que le problème se présente de façon plus insistante en journée pour redevenir navigable le soir et la nuit. En général.
> 
> Mais si tu as trouvé un réglage prometteur, c'est super aussi


Allons, personne ne vient sur les forums en journée, tout le monde sait qu'AUCUN canard n'oserait visiter le forum pendant ses heures de boulot, hum ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Allons, personne ne vient sur les forums en journée, tout le monde sait qu'AUCUN canard n'oserait visiter le forum pendant ses heures de boulot, hum ?


Je ne viens pas la journée, je passe mon compte à un mec qui s'occupe d'entretenir ma présence en ligne.  :Cigare:

----------


## Wobak

> Il n'est pas faux de dire que le problème se présente de façon plus insistante en journée pour redevenir navigable le soir et la nuit. En général.
> 
> Mais si tu as trouvé un réglage prometteur, c'est super aussi


On fera le bilan dans quelques jours pour savoir si ça aura aidé ou pas...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je ne viens pas la journée, je passe mon compte à un mec qui s'occupe d'entretenir ma présence en ligne.


Moi j'ai un bot pour shitposter à ma place, personne ne remarque quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi j'ai un bot pour shitposter à ma place, personne ne remarque quoi que ce soit.


C'est parce que tu le débranches pas la nuit.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour info, le forum commence à ralentir fortement précisément MAINTENANT 10h15 - 10h20. Si ça peut vous aider à définir les heures où il galère pour identifier des corrections efficaces...

----------


## Darth

Cet enfer de 15mn pour poster un message !

----------


## Croaker

Personnellement, c'est plutôt entre 16h et 18h que ça merdoie complètement pour envoyer des messages.

(enfin, celui là à quand même mis qq minutes à passer, mais au moins il n'est qu'en un  seul exemplaire).

----------


## Anonyme221030

La qualité du service commence à être sérieusement dégradée, comme on dit poliment en réunion.

Si c'est la machine qui est sous-dimensionnée y a peut être une solution assez évidente pour régler le problème non?  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme221030

La qualité du service commence à être sérieusement dégradée, comme on dit poliment en réunion.

Si c'est la machine qui est sous-dimensionnée y a peut être une solution assez évidente pour régler le problème non?  ::siffle::

----------


## Frypolar

> Allons, personne ne vient sur les forums en journée, tout le monde sait qu'AUCUN canard n'oserait visiter le forum pendant ses heures de boulot, hum ?


Oui mais en journée il y a Cacao, c'est pas négligeable  ::ninja::

----------


## Autiste Redding

Bug étrange qui vient de m'arriver, je poste, je vois le post mais le serveur ne semble pas le prendre en compte...  ::huh::

----------


## Durack

Idem . En faite je ne vois aucun nouveau message , c'est resté bloqué a 10h20-30 .

----------


## Ruvon

Je ne m'étais pas trompé dans l'heure à laquelle ÇA COMMENCE §§  :Vibre: 

C'est une question de surcharge en nombre de visiteurs ? D'opérations qui s'effectuent sur la machine entre 10h et 18h ?

Et effectivement, plus aucun nouveau message n'est remonté à la page d'accueil du forum, pour savoir s'il y a de nouveaux messages il faut ouvrir les topics.

----------


## Croaker

C'est ça, ça se passe aussi bien sur la page de derniers messages (ou parfois il y en a 2 ou 3 récents et le reste date de 30') et sur les sous-forums.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et évidemment, rien que pour faire chier, ce message est passé sans aucun délai.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, c'est tout revenu d'un coup !

Menacer Flad sur Twitter est donc la bonne méthode quand le forum déconne. Passez le message !

----------


## Durack

Je ne sais pas ce qui a été effectué, mais tout est rentrée dans l'ordre  ::):

----------


## Praetor

> Je ne sais pas ce qui a été effectué, mais tout est rentrée dans l'ordre


Ouep, tout d'un coup c'est nickel. Bravo à celui qui a fait un truc, c'était pile ce qu'il fallait.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne sais pas ce qui a été effectué, mais tout est rentrée dans l'ordre





> Ouep, tout d'un coup c'est nickel. Bravo à celui qui a fait un truc, c'était pile ce qu'il fallait.


Je reste persuadé que l'opération "Sauvez le forum, mangez des licornes" a été l'élément déterminant dans cette affaire :




> Menacer Flad sur Twitter est donc la bonne méthode quand le forum déconne.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Si c'est la machine qui est sous-dimensionnée y a peut être une solution assez évidente pour régler le problème non?


C'est gentil à toi de proposer de payer l'hébergement d'une machine plus puissante.

----------


## MrBeaner

Hello les canards ! Je sais pas où poser ma question, alors je la pose ici :

Je voudrais faire une vidéo de Métrocanard (le topic des sapes) sur l'éthique dans la consommation. Comme le sujet est un peu sérieux, je voulais mettre un peu de dynamisme dans la vidéo et utiliser *les smileys lapins* du fofo.

Vous savez s'ils sont libres d'utilisation ? Est-ce que je dois me résigner à prendre des smileys What's App sans âme  ::ninja::  ?

J'ai regardé à gauche à droite, mais je trouve pas de copyright ou de copyleft.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Fais comme tout le monde sur le Net : utilise tout dans ta vidéo, et tu dis après qu'ils devraient te remercier de les avoir payés en visibilité  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme221030

> C'est gentil à toi de proposer de payer l'hébergement d'une machine plus puissante.


Ben d'une certaine façon on le paye déjà, indirectement, à travers nos abonnements au canard.

Bien sûr rien n'oblige CPC à mettre à disposition à ses lecteurs (et non lecteurs) cet espace d'échanges et de discussion, je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais à partir du moment où ce choix est fait autant s'en donner les moyens non?

----------


## cooly08

> Quelques précisions:
> - On a dû faire fin 2018 une importante migration et rationalisation des serveurs utilisés au sein de Presse Non Stop, parce que c'était un peu anarchique, parce que Gandi déménageait et qu'on avait des bécanes physiques à nous chez eux (le forum notamment) et parce que Doc TB, qui gérait ça à sa façon jusque-là, passait la main.
> - Il n'a jamais été question de délibérément couper des ressources pour le forum; s'il s'avère que c'est bien un problème de puissance de serveur sur les heures de pointe et pas une question de réglages (le fait que sans être loggé le forum soit fluide mérite d'être investigué), alors on s'est trompé dans la config nécessaire et on fera évoluer.
> 
> Quant à la pub sur l'émission O'Gaming, ça n'a rien à voir d'une part, et d'autre part on ne refuse pas de pub, on en cherche (à nos conditions, qui ne sont pas celles du brand content en vogue sur Twitch).


Ouf, bonne nouvelle, merci pour les précisions. Je commençais à m'inquiéter.  :Sweat:

----------


## MrBeaner

> Fais comme tout le monde sur le Net : utilise tout dans ta vidéo, et tu dis après qu'ils devraient te remercier de les avoir payés en visibilité


Haha, ma vidéo va faire 150 vues (de canards), donc on verra plus tard pour me la jouer influenceur  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

> Alors : je sais qu'il y a des lenteurs et des problèmes, je pense qu'on arrive aux limites physiques de la machine sur laquelle on est.
> 
> J'ai fait des mises à jour de différents trucs et je fais une tentative d'optimisation de certains réglages.
> 
> Soyez patients svp, c'est pas juste un problème de conf. On a aussi pris des tentatives de DDoS, qui n'aident pas vraiment à avoir un trafic fluide...


Des attaques DDoS ?  ::o: 
C'est la célébrité et la réussite ça.  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Aujourd'hui cela semble pas mal s'améliorer, en espérant que ça dure  ::): 
Bien que persistent des double-posts, et le post/édition qui ne se termine jamais  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

Ouais j'ai eu ça aussi il y a quelques minutes.

----------


## Eradan

> C'est gentil à toi de proposer de payer l'hébergement d'une machine plus puissante.


Tout le monde n'a pas des oursins dans les poches  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Pour info, retour des doubles posts et ralentissement général. Pas aussi violent que ce matin mais tout de même.

----------


## cooly08

Je confirme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce fut bref cela dit j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je confirme.
> 
> Ce fut bref cela dit j'ai l'impression.


C'est exactement ce que je venais dire  :tired: 

C'est terminé, rentrez chez vous.

----------


## MrBeaner

> Hello les canards ! Je sais pas où poser ma question, alors je la pose ici :
> 
> Je voudrais faire une vidéo de Métrocanard (le topic des sapes) sur l'éthique dans la consommation. Comme le sujet est un peu sérieux, je voulais mettre un peu de dynamisme dans la vidéo et utiliser *les smileys lapins* du fofo.
> 
> Vous savez s'ils sont libres d'utilisation ? Est-ce que je dois me résigner à prendre des smileys What's App sans âme  ?
> 
> J'ai regardé à gauche à droite, mais je trouve pas de copyright ou de copyleft.


Du coup, comme je n'ai pas eu de réponse, j'ai MP directement Ivan  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Est-ce que ça vous aide qu'on vous dise quand ça commence à flancher ?

Parce que là c'est le cas depuis 14h15 environ. Double posts et lenteur.

Si ça vous aide, dites-le, sinon j'arrête.

----------


## Ruvon

Est-ce que ça vous aide qu'on vous dise quand ça commence à flancher ?

Parce que là c'est le cas depuis 14h15 environ. Double posts et lenteur.

Si ça vous aide, dites-le, sinon j'arrête.

EDIT : ça n'a pas duré longtemps  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Ca rame de nouveau wè, ça sent le week-end, les canards qui font semblant de bosser sont de retour pour faire lagger.

----------


## Flad

> Ca rame de nouveau wè, ça sent le week-end, les canards qui font semblant de bosser sont de retour pour faire lagger.


2/3 de la France en vacances ce soir.
(oui bon 2 zones sur 3 quoi).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour le forum qui rame, on est sur le coup et le problème est localisé. Je ne peux pas vous donner d'estimation de temps mais on fait le nécessaire pour que ça cesse au plus vite.

----------


## Pinkipou

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, merci !

----------


## gros_bidule

:;):   :B):

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour le forum qui rame, on est sur le coup et le problème est localisé. Je ne peux pas vous donner d'estimation de temps mais on fait le nécessaire pour que ça cesse au plus vite.


C'est bon, vous l'avez chopé celui qui mine des bitcoincoins avec le serveur du forum ?  ::ninja:: 

En tous cas merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Pour info, jolie crise en direct de double posts et d'ultra lenteur sur le forum  :;):

----------


## eKaps

Petit bug constaté sur le site en espérant qu'il n'ait pas déjà été rapporté ici : 

Lorsque l'on change de magazine en passant par le menu déroulant s'ouvrant par la flèche située à droite du logo (pour passer sur Bien débuter en l'occurrence puisque CPC HW ouvre une page externe), il n'est pas possible de repasser sur le site de Canard PC par le même menu.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Vous voulez du gros bug ?
Depuis le premier jour du site, je ne crois pas avoir vu une seule page de news qui ne soit pas affectée de la malédiction des latrines, pardon, des lettrines. Mais si vous savez, ces grosses lettres en tout début de chapitre ou paragraphe. Et ça, c'est caca.

Exemple ici : https://www.canardpc.com/news/394
Ou ici : https://www.canardpc.com/news/387
Ou ici : https://www.canardpc.com/news/_<random(356;394)>_

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tu aurais une capture d'écran ? Chez moi c'est choupinou

----------


## Anonyme221030

Une remarque et une question:
- sur le site, le lien vers le forum n'est pas en https
- pourquoi les liens dans les articles ne sont pas cliquables? Comme ici les liens vers les notes par ex.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Tu aurais une capture d'écran ? Chez moi c'est choupinou


Ah, mon post s'est fait niquer par le rollback du forum. Exemples ci-dessous :

news n°394


news n°387

----------


## Wobak

> Une remarque et une question:
> - sur le site, le lien vers le forum n'est pas en https
> - pourquoi les liens dans les articles ne sont pas cliquables? Comme ici les liens vers les notes par ex.


Parce que le forum est en http. La version https est là par confort.

----------


## Nilsou

Plop je sais pas si c'est un bug, je l'ai reporté sur le truc de la migration mais je le met là aussi : 

Salut, juste pour signaler : 
La balise spoiler ne met plus les trucs en noir, mais agit maintenant comme une balise spoiler2.

genre : 



Spoiler Alert! 



blabla ceci est entouré par une balise spoiler






Spoiler Alert! 



blabla ceci est entouré par une balise spoiler 2

----------


## Pinkipou

Maintenant faut utiliser la balise spoiler3 pour avoir cet effet.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Salut la rédac,

Je voulais juste signaler deux petits soucis :
- je n'ai pas reçu de mail de rappel à la fin de mon abonnement (début mai)
- je me suis réabonné hier à la version 100% online mais le site me dit que je ne suis pas abonné (alors qu'hier soir, juste après le réabonnement, ben ça marchait).

Voilà, des bisous et une bonne semaine à vous !

PS : ceci est une copie de mon e-mail envoyé hier soir, au cas où.  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Faut envoyer un mail et/ou un *MP à Polynette*.
Apparemment c'est la procédure, même si je n'ai vu cette info nul part ailleurs que dans un "rappel" d'un membre du mag.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Merci pour l'info ! Sur le site il est juste écrit qu'en cas de soucis il faut écrire à abonnement at canardpc.com ou sinon j'ai pas trouvé...

Edit : t'aurais un e-mail pour la contacter ? Ou sur le forum ? Merci !  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

abonnement at canardpc dot com

----------


## Cotopaxi

Ah bah parfait, j'ai écrit à la bonne adresse ! Wait & see.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut la rédac,
> 
> Je voulais juste signaler deux petits soucis :
> - je n'ai pas reçu de mail de rappel à la fin de mon abonnement (début mai)
> - je me suis réabonné hier à la version 100% online mais le site me dit que je ne suis pas abonné (alors qu'hier soir, juste après le réabonnement, ben ça marchait).
> 
> Voilà, des bisous et une bonne semaine à vous !
> 
> PS : ceci est une copie de mon e-mail envoyé hier soir, au cas où.


Bonjour,
Les relances de la version online déconnent complêtement, donc pour l'instant nous ne les faisons pas pour ne pas spammer inutilement tout le monde. C'est en cours de réparation.
Vérifiez que vous vous connectez bien sur le forum avec vos identifiants de la boutique (mail + mot de passe) et pas votre pseudo du forum par exemple.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Ah oui en me connectant avec mon compte boutique sur le mag, bah ça marche. Mais jusqu'à mon renouvellement d'abonnement, le compte forum fonctionnait (je n'avais jamais essayé le compte boutique). Bon bah je le saurais...
Merci !

----------


## Cotopaxi

Une question : quand on lit les tests des jeux sur le site, pourquoi c'est pas le nom du jeu qui est mis en titre de la page (dans la barre d'onglet) mais le sous-titre ? Ce serait plus logique de mettre le titre non ? Et comme ça je me souviendrai de quel jeu on parle quand ça m'enchante moyen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quel endroit exactement?

----------


## Ruvon

> Quel endroit exactement?


Je n'avais jamais remarqué mais Batman a raison : il parle de l'adresse de l'article.

Exemple avec l'article sur Disco Elysium : https://www.canardpc.com/394/livre-d...-disco-elysium C'est d'abord le sous-titre puis le titre du jeu.

_Ah ben ça me permet de me rendre compte que je ne suis plus abonné en ligne et que je n'ai plus accès aux articles  Alors que mon abo numérique est censé courir jusqu'au 14/05  Et que le cadeau des trois mois du calendrier de l'avent reçu hier  est censé être actif depuis le 23/04 jusqu'au 22/07...

Edit : n'ayant jamais eu le souci avant, j'ai suivi les bons conseils du topic concerné (connexion avec adresse email et mdp boutique, pas pseudo et mdp forum) et ça marche._

Bref, ça reste étonnant de voir le sous-titre avant le titre du jeu dans l'adresse des articles  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je n'avais jamais remarqué mais Batman a raison : il parle de l'adresse de l'article.
> 
> Exemple avec l'article sur Disco Elysium : https://www.canardpc.com/394/livre-d...-disco-elysium C'est d'abord le sous-titre puis le titre du jeu.
> 
> Ah ben ça me permet de me rendre compte que je ne suis plus abonné en ligne et que je n'ai plus accès aux articles  Alors que mon abo numérique est censé courir jusqu'au 14/05  Et que le cadeau des trois mois du calendrier de l'avent reçu hier  est censé être actif depuis le 23/04 jusqu'au 22/07...


Le titre de l'onglet/fenêtre du navigateur aussi:

----------


## Calys

> Le titre de l'onglet/fenêtre du navigateur aussi:
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/05/10/8c03...6b300054c0.png


Voilà, surtout dans le titre de la page il n'y a même pas le titre du jeu, c'est super pénible quand je met des tests en favori après je ne sait plus à quoi ça correspond.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Sinon, les news qui n'ont pas de texte justifié déconnent sur mobile. La largeur du texte dépasse parfois celle de l'écran.

----------


## Bah

Achète un téléphone plus grand.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Le titre de l'onglet/fenêtre du navigateur aussi:
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/05/10/8c03...6b300054c0.png


Merci pour le screenshot, c'est exactement de ça que je parle.  :;): 

Et là j'ai une erreur de certicat SSL quand j'essaye de me connecter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Warning: file_get_contents(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:1416F086:SSL routines:tls_process_server_certificate:certificat  e verify failed in actionscpc_get_user_auth() (line 702 of modules/custom/actionscpc/actionscpc.module).
> 
>     actionscpc_get_user_auth('lololo@lol.com', 'lalala') (Line: 434)
>     actionscpc_user_auth(Array, Object)
>     call_user_func_array('actionscpc_user_auth', Array) (Line: 82)
>     Drupal\Core\Form\FormValidator->executeValidateHandlers(Array, Object) (Line: 275)
>     Drupal\Core\Form\FormValidator->doValidateForm(Array, Object, 'user_login_form') (Line: 118)
>     Drupal\Core\Form\FormValidator->validateForm('user_login_form', Array, Object) (Line: 575)
>     Drupal\Core\Form\FormBuilder->processForm('user_login_form', Array, Object) (Line: 318)
> ...


L'erreur en question. Je suis le seul ?
Edit : oups, ça faisait apparaître mon login/password en clair, j'ai modifié ma quote...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Achète un téléphone plus grand.


Avec un smiley c'est plus drôle.

----------


## Praetor

> Avec un smiley c'est plus drôle.


Ce n'était pas une blague, mais une solution de Suisse.

----------


## Benav

> L'erreur en question. Je suis le seul ?
> Edit : oups, ça faisait apparaître mon login/password en clair, j'ai modifié ma quote...


J'ai exactement la même erreur en essayant de me connecter.

----------


## Doumba

Idem ! pas possible de se connecter avec le login + mdp qui fonctionnent sur la boutique.

----------


## Izual

Désolé pour pour cette zone de turbulence. On travaille à résoudre le problème, qui semble généralisé.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

On a vu, on est dessus.
L'erreur n'empêche pas la connexion: cliquer sur la homepage la supprime.

----------


## grammaton

> Salut la rédac,
> 
> Je voulais juste signaler deux petits soucis :
> - je n'ai pas reçu de mail de rappel à la fin de mon abonnement (début mai)
> - je me suis réabonné hier à la version 100% online mais le site me dit que je ne suis pas abonné (alors qu'hier soir, juste après le réabonnement, ben ça marchait).
> 
> Voilà, des bisous et une bonne semaine à vous !
> 
> PS : ceci est une copie de mon e-mail envoyé hier soir, au cas où.



Pareil jamais eu de rappel... c'est quand même regrettable quand on est abonné en ligne depuis le kickstarter (et renouvelé depuis) même si j'ai bien lu la remarque ci-dessus.
J'espère que l'abonnement va passer...

----------


## grammaton

Ha ben si même problème lors du réabonnement...

----------


## Cotopaxi

Tu te connectes avec ton compte forum sur le site normalement ? Si oui, essaye avec le compte boutique, pour moi ça a fonctionné.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ha ben si même problème lors du réabonnement...


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Quel est le problème au juste ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

On a eu longtemps un problème avec les relances de fin d'abonnement pour les abo strictement numérique: les calculs ne se faisaient pas bien, donc on a préféré ne pas faire les relances plutôt que de spammer par erreur avec des mails de relances ceux qui n'étaient pas concernés.
Normalement, c'est réglé et je referai une tentative ce mois-ci.

Pour la connexion: il faut se connecter au site web avec les identifiants de la boutique (donc votre email comme "nom d’utilisateur" et pas votre pseudo, + le mot de passe), comme indiqué sur le mail que vous avez reçu.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pour ceux qui arrivent pas à se connecter au site avec les identifiants de la boutique, allez sur https://boutique.canardpc.com et essayez de réinitialiser le mot de passe avec le lien "j'ai oublié mon mot de passe" ou logguez-vous et modifiez-le avec une *combinaison majuscules/minuscules/chiffres (pas de caractère spécial)*.

Je me souviens que j'avais modifié mon mot de passe sur la boutique il y a quelques semaines et qu'avec mon premier password modifié, je me faisais jeter au niveau du site alors que j'utilisais bien le mail de la boutique comme login.

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,
Il semblerait que je ne soit plus abonné à la version numérique de CPC, alors que le financement Ulule me permettait de prolonger cet abonnement jusqu'en 2020. Là, dans mon profil, y'à ça :




 :tired: 

Où alors y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris.  :tired: 
J'ai aussi répondu au mail de il y a une heure me disant que mon abonnement digital ( ::ninja:: ) se termine, au cas où.

----------


## gros_bidule

Moi j'ai ça



Mais ne t'inquiète pas gentil CanardPC bourré, je suis toujours abonné papier et j'ai reçu le numéro de Mai.
Bisous.

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi j'ai ça
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/20/8c7...a6da7e9d87.png
> 
> Mais ne t'inquiète pas gentil CanardPC bourré, je suis toujours abonné papier et j'ai reçu le numéro de Mai.
> Bisous.


Pareil, j'ai reçu un email pour la fin de mon abo Ulule, mais je suis toujours abonné par la grâce d'un cadeau des Géants Verts. J'ai toujours accès aux articles en ligne.

----------


## Zodex

Ben moi j'ai plus accès à quoi que ce soit.  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ben moi j'ai plus accès à quoi que ce soit.


Bonjour,
Le bug est réparé, désolé.
Quand vous vous connectez, n'oubliez pas d'utiliser vos identifiants de la boutique (votre mail + mot de passe) et pas ceux du forum (pseudo + mdp).

----------


## Snowki

J'ai aussi reçu le mail "Votre abonnement numérique est terminé et vous n'avez plus accès aux articles en ligne de Canard PC. Et ça, ça nous rend tous tristes en dedans." 

Mais je suis toujours abonnée sur un an, et j'ai aussi accès au site, donc il doit y avoir une couille dans le potage.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nous galérons avec les relances de l'abonnement numérique, c'est pour cela que nous n'en faisions pas depuis 6 mois.
Je pensais le problème réglé, donc nous avons refait une tentative et visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.

Le mail précise bien de vérifier sur votre profil de la boutique si vous pensez recevoir le mail par erreur. Si votre profil indique un abonnement valide, pas d'inquiétude.

----------


## Zodex

> Bonjour,
> Le bug est réparé, désolé.
> Quand vous vous connectez, n'oubliez pas d'utiliser vos identifiants de la boutique (votre mail + mot de passe) et pas ceux du forum (pseudo + mdp).


Merci pour la rapidité et pour la réponse !

----------


## Hurlu

Salut !
2 petits bugs/incovénients mineurs sur le site :

  1 - Impossible de signaler une typo dans les articles de type "100% News" et "News Online" : quand on sélectionne du texte, seule les options twitter/fb/mail s'affichent. (Au passage du coup, dans le news online du n° 395, article sans nom en haut à droite : "Selon Blizzard qui World of Warcraft, [...]")

  2 - Quand on consulte un article dont la seule image est l'image de bannière, impossible de consulter celle-ci dans son intégralité sans passer par l'inspecteur - exemple avec https://www.canardpc.com/395/coggleit , c'qui est bien dommage parce que la plupart des gens vont rater la moitié d'une image que je trouve hilarante  ::'(: 

En tout cas merci pour le site web, c'est cool de pouvoir suivre CPC même depuis l'autre bout du monde :D

----------


## Anonyme210226

1. Je pense World of Warcraft que cette World of Warcraft est volontaire de la part du World of Warcraft. Mais peut-être me World of Warcraft-je.

2. Pluzun, comme on dit, l'image en bandeau inaccessible en cliquant dessus, c'est chiant.

3. Je réitère mon signalement de mauvaise gestion des lettrines dans les news.


Qui sait, un jour peut-être on accusera réception de mes signalements.

----------


## Zodex

Coucou !
Sur la version mobile, dans le menu déroulant "le reste du site", le lien vers "Les numéros" ne marche pas ! Il doit manquer un truc je pense. Genre, le lien.
Ceci on peut passer par la section Archives mais c'est moins pratique !
Merci !

----------


## gros_bidule

@CPC il faudrait vraiment que vous utilisiez un bug-tracker, car encore aujourd'hui on ne sait même pas si les signalements sont pris en compte. On ne sait rien.
Vous pourriez prendre exemple sur NextINpact, qui ont déporté cela sur GitHub (pas besoin d'opensourcer votre code, juste utiliser le bug-tracker) : https://github.com/NextINpact/nxiv6/issues. C'est gratos et tout le monde semble s'y retrouver -> 150 demandes, dont les 2/3 sont déjà traitées. Là au moins on sait où ça en est, et y'a peu de doublons

Je dis cela car j'en ai raz le bol de ne pas avoir de réponse par mail (le mail d'abo), par forum, ou par MP Polynette  ::(:  (du coup au prochain pépin, promis, je ne vous embête même pas, je ne renouvelle pas mes abos et puis basta. Je choperai bien quelques mags par an chez un buraliste).
Je sais que vous avez des soucis avec vos mails, mais ça dure depuis quelques temps déjà, et à part dire que ça bloque vous ne communiquez pas.
Moins de bêtises sur vos streams et un peu plus d'effort sur le service qualitay ça ne serait pas du luxe. Vous foutez en l'air votre capital sympathie, c'est trop con.

C'est un abonné (CPC et CPCHW, + achat des goodies et HS) depuis le 1er numéro qui vous parle  :Emo: 

Réagissez quoi...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> @CPC il faudrait vraiment que vous utilisiez un bug-tracker
> (...)
> Je dis cela car j'en ai raz le bol de ne pas avoir de réponse par mail (le mail d'abo), par forum, ou par MP Polynette  
> (...)
> Moins de bêtises sur vos streams et un peu plus d'effort sur le service qualitay ça ne serait pas du luxe. Vous foutez en l'air votre capital sympathie, c'est trop con.
> (...)


Bonjour,

Non, nous n'utiliserons pas de solution de bug traqueur publique, ce n'est pas gérable pour nous nous l'avons expliqué à plusieurs reprise depuis le lancement du site.
Nous prenons notes des retours signalés. Parfois ils ne sont pas corrigeables facilement contrairement aux apparences, parfois ils doivent attendre d'être inclus dans une série de modifications et il est très chronophage de répondre à chaque fois. Ce thread est d'ailleurs probablement devenu contre-productif pour tout le monde car les modifications et explications sont difficiles à suivre ou trouver désormais.

N'oubliez pas qu'il y a 12 mois nous étions au bord du gouffre, sauvés in extremis par la solidarité sur Ulule. S'en est suivie une lourde période de transformation pour Presse Non Stop: nombreux départs, changement d'organisation, nouvelle boutique et système d'abonnement au lancement calamiteux alors que nous espérions améliorer les choses en cessant de bricoler nous-mêmes... Vous n'avez pas affaire à une multinationale mais à une TPE où chacun a plusieurs casquettes, plusieurs bras mais seulement 24h dans la journée.
Aujourd'hui parallèlement à cette réorganisation dont nous gérons encore les retombées, nous essayons de proposer des choses nouvelles comme les émissions et les streams. Opposer cela au service abonnement, serait non seulement hors-sujet mais parfaitement imbécile. La rédaction de Canard PC continuera à faire des idioties, parce que le jour où elle cessera, la qualité du service - comme vous dites - importera peu.

Sinon, le forum n'est pas le bon endroit pour joindre le service abonnement, que ce soit par post ou MP: nous avons un numéro de téléphone, et un compte sur différents réseaux sociaux pour les MP. Même s'il m'arrive de régler personnellement des problèmes quand je les vois surgir, je ne peux pas faire ça avec régularité.
Nous avons eu des problèmes avec les mails de contact de la boutique (https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/contact), mais a priori ce n'est plus le cas. Si vous avez le sentiment que votre mail s'est perdu, et que vous êtes allergique à Twitter ou Discord, passez-nous un coup de fil (le numéro est dans l'ours du magazine), on dépatouille bien volontiers en direct les problèmes.

----------


## Calys

> Nous prenons notes des retours signalés. Parfois ils ne sont pas corrigeables facilement contrairement aux apparences, parfois ils doivent attendre d'être inclus dans une série de modifications et *il est très chronophage de répondre à chaque fois*. Ce thread est d'ailleurs probablement devenu *contre-productif pour tout le monde car les modifications et explications sont difficiles à suivre ou trouver désormais*.


D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser un bug tracker pour centraliser les retours des lecteurs et éviter les doublons  ::rolleyes::

----------


## acdctabs

> D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser un bug tracker pour centraliser les retours des lecteurs et éviter les doublons


J'ai pensé exactement pareil  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pendant ce temps, je continue à lancer mes bouteilles à la mer. Dans certains textes, on voit des signes de ponctuation en début de ligne. C'est une vilaine faute de typographie. Exemple ici : https://www.canardpc.com/395/kitchen-safe
D'autre part, il est fréquent que les images soient mises dans le désordre sur certaines pages (exemple : https://www.canardpc.com/395/la-caravane-patche ). C'est vraiment énervant de devoir scroller pour lire un texte, voir l'image,puis revenir au texte.

Il faudra aussi m'expliquer à quoi sert la fonction de signalement d'un texte dans le mag online. Si vous êtes trop peu pour suivre et améliorer les choses, autant la virer et éviter de donner de faux espoirs aux utilisateurs du site. A l'heure actuelle, ça revient à vraiment lancer une bouteille à la mer. Demandez-vous combien de signalements vous recevez, quelle proportion est justifiée, à quelle proportion de signalements valides avez-vous adressé le problème. Si c'est pour avoir soit 3 pauvres types souffrant de TOC qui vous empilent des listes de "problèmes" auxquels vous savez que vous ne répondrez pas, supprimez cette fonction et dédiez votre temps à faire ce que vous savez faire, et pas à faire le support du site. Invoquer l'argument de la TPE me paraît limite quand on souhaite offrir un service à ses utilisateurs bien au-delà de ses capacités.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Je te suggère d'ouvrir un ticket sur le bugtracker ...oh non pardon.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pendant ce temps, je continue à lancer mes bouteilles à la mer. Dans certains textes, on voit des signes de ponctuation en début de ligne. C'est une vilaine faute de typographie. Exemple ici : https://www.canardpc.com/395/kitchen-safe


La précision typographique ne sera jamais la même sur le site que sur le papier. Ici il s'agit d'un espace insécable manquant, ou ayant été transformé durant la passage entre l'outil de production de la rédaction et le site web.




> D'autre part, il est fréquent que les images soient mises dans le désordre sur certaines pages (exemple : https://www.canardpc.com/395/la-caravane-patche ). C'est vraiment énervant de devoir scroller pour lire un texte, voir l'image,puis revenir au texte.


Oui c'est une limitation de notre système de publication automatique à partir de l'outil de production.




> Il faudra aussi m'expliquer à quoi sert la fonction de signalement d'un texte dans le mag online.


Tous vos signalements sont reçus et lus. Les fautes d'orthographes signalées, par exemple, sont systématiquement corrigées.

----------


## Izual

Il faut aussi savoir que certaines personnes qui signalent des fautes via le site le font systématiquement avec un ton d'une condescendance à la limite de l'insultant. Bonus : ces mêmes signalements désagréables portent très souvent sur des fautes qui après vérification n'en sont pas. Il ne faut pas s'étonner si ces personnes reçoivent moins d'attention de notre part au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Il faut aussi savoir que certaines personnes qui signalent des fautes via le site le font systématiquement avec un ton d'une condescendance à la limite de l'insultant. Bonus : ces mêmes signalements désagréables portent très souvent sur des fautes qui après vérification n'en sont pas. Il ne faut pas s'étonner si ces personnes reçoivent moins d'attention de notre part au bout d'un moment.


Des noms !  :Mellow2:

----------


## acdctabs

Une Maria K apparemment aurait tendance à signaler plein de fautes.

----------


## gros_bidule

Concernant les ponctuations en début de ligne, venant si j'ai bien compris d'espaces insécables : n'est-il pas possible pour vous de modifier les textes affectés ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Merci Ivan d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre. Je suis très sérieux sur ma question sur les corrections des fautes d'orthographe. CPC est un magazine très bien corrigé, et je ne vois quasiment pas de fautes de français (une petite pensée pour le balai des étoiles d'un numéro précédent). En revanche, l'ergonomie du site laisse à désirer. Quitte à ce que vous consacriez du temps à ces activités "annexes", je préfèrerais que la navigation soit améliorée. C'est un point de vue personnel, bien sûr.

- - - Updated - - -




> Concernant les ponctuations en début de ligne, venant si j'ai bien compris d'espaces insécables : n'est-il pas possible pour vous de modifier les textes affectés ?


J'imagine qu'il faille le faire manuellement. C'est un truc rébarbatif au possible.

----------


## gros_bidule

Même pas, ça pourrait être programmé (je l'ai bien fait en même pas 5 min sur mon scrapp... *tousse-tousse* heu non rien). Mais ouaip, ça demanderait à toucher un petit peu au site, donc je n'y crois pas.

Sinon dans la catégorie suggestions révolutionnaires et pas chères :
- en haut du site et du forum, ajouter les liens vers le discord et la chaîne twitch (et peut être le thread qui liste les émissions chez o'gaming). Ainsi tout le monde serait au courant, tôt ou tard.
- toujours en haut, mais juste du forum : retirer le lien vers http://apc.canardpc.com/ ? Le truc est périmé depuis 7~8 ans tout de même. J'imagine qu'il était maintenu par le Doc (cf le copyright en bas de page)

----------


## deathdigger

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou quoi, mais j'ai accès à tous les numéros et articles de CPC alors que je ne suis plus abonné depuis un moment.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou quoi, mais j'ai accès à tous les numéros et articles de CPC alors que je ne suis plus abonné depuis un moment.


Je ne sais pas non plus mais si vous me donnez votre nom ou votre mail je peux regarder.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah si en fait, je sais: vous êtes bien abonné numérique via le Kickstarter, ce que vous pouvez facilement vérifier sur notre boutique en vous connectant avec votre adresse mail.

----------


## deathdigger

La contrepartie était pendant un an, et c'était le premier kickstarter. (30€, pack nomade).
J'avais eu à un moment un message comme quoi l'abonnement était terminé.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le test d'Observation n'est pas accessible chez moi. A la place j'ai un message cryptique



> Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.</br></br><em class="placeholder">Exception</em>: DateTime::__construct(): Failed to parse time string (21 mai 2019) at position 0 (2): Unexpected character in <em class="placeholder">DateTime-&gt;__construct()</em> (line <em class="placeholder">492</em> of <em class="placeholder">vendor/twig/twig/src/Extension/CoreExtension.php</em>).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est pété pour tout le monde. On répare ça au plus vite.

----------


## Izual

C'est korijé : https://www.canardpc.com/396/personn...us-verra-crier

----------


## Anonyme210226

Quelle célérité ! Merci !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> -J'aime bien utiliser mes bitcoinscoins pour offrir des articles à des  chouineurs... l'ajout de l’icône 'chouineur' directement à côté du titre  des articles dans le sommaire de chaque numéro a été un vrai plus, car  ça évite de devoir naviguer dans tous les articles pour trouver lesquels  sont 'réclamés'. 
> Mais il arrive de temps en temps que articles plus anciens soient  demandés, sauf qu'on ne peut le voir qu'en allant dans le sommaire du  numéro concerné.
> Serait-il possible d'afficher l'icône 'chouineur' indiquer la présence d'un article demandé dans un ancien numéro ?
> 
> Quelque chose dans ce genre :
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/01/dbc...338edc3951.jpg


Toujours rien de prévu de ce côté là ?  Je viens d'offrir des articles  venant de numéros 'antiques' (350, 357...). Et pas moyen de savoir qu'il  y a un chouineur sans aller dans le sommaire du numéro concerné (ce que je fait rarement). Si ça se trouve ces gens vont recevoir un article pour lequel  ils ne se souviennent même pas avoir 'chouiné'.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Toujours rien de prévu de ce côté là ?  Je viens d'offrir des articles  venant de numéros 'antiques' (350, 357...). Et pas moyen de savoir qu'il  y a un chouineur sans aller dans le sommaire du numéro concerné (ce que je fait rarement). Si ça se trouve ces gens vont recevoir un article pour lequel  ils ne se souviennent même pas avoir 'chouiné'.


On prépare une petite refonte de la homepage et quelques ajustements, avoir un symbole chouineur sur les anciens numéros est une bonne idée, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> On prépare une petite refonte de la homepage et quelques ajustements, avoir un symbole chouineur sur les anciens numéros est une bonne idée, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire.


Merci !

Par contre aujourd'hui impossible de me connecter au site. Le forum, cpc.cx et tof.cd fonctionnent, mais http://www.canardpc.com/ est inaccessible :

Chrome : 



> ERROR
> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.canardpc.com/
> 
> Connection to 163.172.103.177 failed.
> 
> The system returned: (111) Connection refused
> 
> The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.


Firefox :



> La connexion a échoué
> 
> Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l’adresse www.canardpc.com.
> 
>     Le site est peut-être temporairement indisponible ou surchargé. Réessayez plus tard ;
>     Si vous n’arrivez à naviguer sur aucun site, vérifiez la connexion au réseau de votre ordinateur ;
>     Si votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est protégé par un pare-feu ou un proxy, assurez-vous que Firefox est autorisé à accéder au Web.

----------


## BPros

> Merci !
> 
> Par contre aujourd'hui impossible de me connecter au site. Le forum, cpc.cx et tof.cd fonctionnent, mais http://www.canardpc.com/ est inaccessible :
> 
> Chrome : 
> 
> 
> Firefox :



yeap.. j'ai pas pu lire dans le métro du coup ce matin...   ::(: 
Je me suis rabattu sur Black mirror...  ::siffle::

----------


## Wobak

C'est corrigé normalement.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Sinon dans la catégorie suggestions révolutionnaires et pas chères :
> - en haut du site et du forum, ajouter les liens vers le discord et la chaîne twitch (et peut être le thread qui liste les émissions chez o'gaming). Ainsi tout le monde serait au courant, tôt ou tard.
> - toujours en haut, mais juste du forum : retirer le lien vers http://apc.canardpc.com/ ? Le truc est périmé depuis 7~8 ans tout de même. J'imagine qu'il était maintenu par le Doc (cf le copyright en bas de page)


Je me permet d'insister une petite fois, des fois que ce soit passé inaperçu (n'ayant reçu aucune réponse).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nouvelle homepage simplifiée avec mise en avant des articles en fonction de leur date de parution et non du numéro papier auxquels ils appartiennent.
- il manque encore une partie montrant nos dernières activités sur Twitch et Youtube, elle sera ajoutée sous peu
- nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout  ::): 

Désormais, les visiteurs non abonnés peuvent lire le "chapeau" des articles, lorsqu'il en existe un.

----------


## gros_bidule

- Il manque un tooltip (texte affiche au survol) sur les 4 boutons à gauche. Par exemple le 3eme bouton qui ressemble à un classeur ou une clef usb, ou le 4eme un lapin avec une étoile -> on ne peut pas deviner de quoi il sagit  ::P:  (pour moi l'étoile ce sont les favoris, pas les "superpouvoirs").
- cliquer sur le 3eme bouton colorise en rouge le second, bien que l'on soit sur la bonne section.
- cliquer sur le second bouton n'en colorise aucun.
- plus globalement, je trouve que la homepage est moins claire qu'avant : on ne sait pas quel numéro est affiché. Suis-je dans le numéro sorti ou celui en cours de rédac ? Un mélange des deux ? No sé. Cela répond t-il à des besoins exprimés par des canards ?
- l'accès au numéro en cours de rédaction semble perdu. En tous cas je ne trouve pas de lien. [edit] ça semble être "nos derniers articles". Pour le coup, je pense que ça n'est pas clair. Il faudrait au moins afficher le numéro en clair, sinon renommer la section ("en cours de rédaction" ou "prochain numéro" ?).
- "nos derniers articles" : je pense que pour plus de clarté, il faudrait regrouper les articles par type. Ici, chaque article est dans un bloc avec un entête. En plus c'est mélangé avec les autres types/statuts, ex : "en chantier, en chantier, les poubelles de steam, en chantier...". Je préférais l'ancien affichage, reprenant l'organisation de l'index comme dans un numéro finalisé.
- l'accès au dernier numéro sorti n'est plus aussi rapide/évident qu'avant : now il faut aller sur la liste des numéros puis cliquer sur ledit numéro. Je trouve cela dommage, car le truc le plus intéressant, c'est bien le dernier numéro sorti.

----------


## Zodex

Sinon je trouve la version mobile plus claire et plus agréable à naviguer, et le lien vers "les numéros" du menu déroulant a été réparé, merci !

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Nouvelle homepage simplifiée avec mise en avant des articles en fonction de leur date de parution et non du numéro papier auxquels ils appartiennent.
> - il manque encore une partie montrant nos dernières activités sur Twitch et Youtube, elle sera ajoutée sous peu
> - nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout 
> 
> Désormais, les visiteurs non abonnés peuvent lire le "chapeau" des articles, lorsqu'il en existe un.


Merci pour ces infos !
Serait-il possible d'ajouter le numéro du magazine pour chaque article dans "Nos derniers articles" ?
J'aimais bien quand les articles s'ajoutaient au sommaire du numéro en cours d'écriture, il ne sera plus disponible désormais ? On retrouvera le sommaire uniquement à la parution (comme pour le numéro 396 actuel) ? 
"Nos derniers articles" montre tous les dernirs articles d'un numéro ? Ou un nombre fixe d'articles ? Genre là ça commence à Dota Auto Chess (le retour de bien débuter ?!!!), mais est-ce que c'est le premier article du numéro 397 ? Ou bien est-ce qu'il y a des articles du numéro 397 qui ont été publiés avant et qu'on ne peut donc pas lire pour l'instant car on n'a pas le sommaire du 397 ?
Désolé pour toutes ces questions et merci pour les réponses !  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je suis sceptique. La vision des articles par numéro n'était pas si mal, et comme dit par gros_bidule on n'a plus accès au numéro en cours de rédaction. Pourquoi un tel changement ? Vous comptez abandonner le papier ?
Les boutons sur la gauche n'ont pas de tooltip, et n'ont pas non plus de couleur de survol.
La section "derniers articles" gagnerait à bien différencier les différents types d'articles (tri, groupe, couleur, peu importe). Et à défaut de reprendre l'ancienne disposition, ajouter deux boutons à gauche pour le numéro en cours de rédaction et le dernier numéro paru aiderait un peu à s'y retrouver.

----------


## Zodex

Ah tiens, les liens de "Nos derniers articles" sont morts, ils renvoient vers un 404. Il a aimé Bloodstained Noël Malware ?

----------


## Labe

Depuis la très récente réorganisation de la mise en page du site web, où est passé le lien vers les Configs de Canard ??

Ce site est un scandale !

----------


## Izual

> Depuis la très récente réorganisation de la mise en page du site web, où est passé le lien vers les Configs de Canard ??


Il faut cliquer sur un numéro, afin d'afficher son sommaire complet.

----------


## Labe

> Il faut cliquer sur un numéro, afin d'afficher son sommaire complet.


Magnifique, je revis !
/bow

----------


## KOUB

Je n'arrive à accéder à aucun des articles du numéro en cours de rédaction, posté le 8 ou le 9 Juillet. J'ai une fort belle page 404. Mais ceux du 10 (Cadence of Hyrule), et les autres, aucun problème.

----------


## eluus

Je suis d'accord, j'avais pour habitude d’accéder au site pour avoir le sommaire du numéro en cours pour reprendre ma lecture / savoir où j'en suis / si j'ai pas loupé des articles (vu que c'est grisé si lu) et là ce n'est plus possible, j'ai l'impression qu'il est nécessaire de passer par "Numéro", choisir le dernier et enfin pouvoir accéder à tout ça. C'est assez lourd. Et je l'ai déjà dit à Yvan mais une recherche en priorité sur le titre ce serait tout de même mieux et techniquement facile à mettre en place.

edit : ah il y a la liste plus bas mais il y a tellement d'articles que je n'avais pas pris la peine de descendre. C'est vraiment confus je trouve.

----------


## gros_bidule

D'où l'intérêt d'un _issue tracker_ comme l'a fait NextINpact. Eux, ils ont centralisé l'avis des usagers, et peuvent proposer des trucs plutôt que tenter des choses dans leur coin puis constater si ça passe. Et les remontées de bugs, elles, ne doivent pas êtres rappelées 36 fois avant d'être lues par qqun du staff.
Clairement, pour la nouvelle home, je me demande comment ça s'est organisé pour choisir ce qui allait se passer.

M'enfin bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir  :^_^: . C'est juste rageant. Vos confrères de NI ont une soluce qui marche et que vous pourriez au moins expérimenter, ou clairement nous expliquer pourquoi vous n'en voulez pas (on est pas con, on peut comprendre). Mais non.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Chouette on va avoir *des dossiers "CPC Hardware"* sur le site , pour l'instant il n'y a que celui sur la lumière bleue :




> Par Dandu | le 12 juillet 2019
> Canard PC Hardware : Les dossiers
> Édito
> 
> Depuis quelques années, vous nous demandez une version en ligne de Canard PC Hardware. En attendant - peut-être un jour - une version totalement numérique du magazine, nous vous proposons un compromis : une partie de nos anciens articles se retrouvera sur le site de Canard PC pour les lecteurs abonnés. Nous vous ajouterons au fil du temps une sorte de best of de Canard PC Hardware, et nous commençons avec un dossier sorti il y a deux ans et souvent réclamé sur les réseaux sociaux. Il s’agit de notre dossier sur la lumière bleue. Cette dernière est toujours régulièrement sous les feux de l’actualité et même si le dossier date de juin 2017, les informations fournies restent parfaitement valables en 2019. Bien évidemment, certaines paires de lunettes ou les écrans testés ne sont plus nécessairement disponibles à la vente, mais les résultats montrent les défauts et les avantages des solutions qui tentent de lutter (à tort ou à raison) contre la lumière bleue. Sur ce, bonne lecture.

----------


## Catel

> - nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout


Ha ça c'est super pratique ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'ajouter le lien vers le numéro 397 dans la liste svp ? Avantage du site tout simple, le lien est simple : https://www.canardpc.com/numero/397
Et là je retrouve le menu et les articles un peu organisés, pas comme dans le bordel des derniers articles...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai rien dit, j'ai l'impression que sur la page du numéro 397 il manque certains articles qui sont dans "les derniers articles"..

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'ajouter le lien vers le numéro 397 dans la liste svp ? Avantage du site tout simple, le lien est simple : https://www.canardpc.com/numero/397
> Et là je retrouve le menu et les articles un peu organisés, pas comme dans le bordel des derniers articles...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'ai rien dit, j'ai l'impression que sur la page du numéro 397 il manque certains articles qui sont dans "les derniers articles"..


Le numéro en cours apparaît dans la page "Numéro", ce qui permet d'avoir le sommaire du numéro en l'état.
Mais sinon la homepage expose les 24+ derniers articles.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> D'où l'intérêt d'un _issue tracker_ comme l'a fait NextINpact. Eux, ils ont centralisé l'avis des usagers, et peuvent proposer des trucs plutôt que tenter des choses dans leur coin puis constater si ça passe. Et les remontées de bugs, elles, ne doivent pas êtres rappelées 36 fois avant d'être lues par qqun du staff.
> Clairement, pour la nouvelle home, je me demande comment ça s'est organisé pour choisir ce qui allait se passer.
> 
> M'enfin bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir . C'est juste rageant. Vos confrères de NI ont une soluce qui marche et que vous pourriez au moins expérimenter, ou clairement nous expliquer pourquoi vous n'en voulez pas (on est pas con, on peut comprendre). Mais non.


Mais si, je l'ai exposé à plusieurs reprises au moment du lancement du site, mais je peux recommencer. Notre situation et fonctionnement ne sont pas comparables à ceux de NI. Nous n'avons pas de dév en interne donc pas de ressources pour gérer ça; or suivre et mettre à jour un tel process est très chronophage, surtout en termes de pédagogie parce que nombre de participants ne savent pas comment utiliser efficacement un tracker, confondent bugs et features qui ne leur plaisent pas, rapportent des problèmes qui n'en sont pas, etc, etc.

----------


## Narushima

> Nouvelle homepage simplifiée avec mise en avant des articles en fonction de leur date de parution et non du numéro papier auxquels ils appartiennent.


Y'aurait une option pour désactiver ça ?
Parce que là quand je lance le site, je vois deux trois articles au hasard, il y a pas de catégorie où quoi que ce soit.
Je ne lis pas les articles dans l'ordre, ce qui serait plus logique sur papier, mais là c'est pas très logique, donc je préfère voir tout ce qui est disponible et faire mon choix, plutôt que d'être restreint aux deux ou trois derniers articles en date.

Je sais bien que je peux aller dans "Les numéros", puis cliquer sur le numéro que je veux, mais quel est l'intérêt ? Quand je vois tout le numéro, je vois sur quels liens j'ai déjà cliqué, et donc ce que je n'ai pas encore lu.

----------


## Uddasa

Salut,

J'ai une question au sujet de la recherche: je compte m'acheter un casque VR et je cherche une liste des jeux compatibles testés ou mentionnés sur CPC.
Alors comme je suis trop malin je vais sur la page "Rechercher", je tape "VR" et comme vous vous en doutez je n'ai aucun résultat :/
Par exemple dans le numéro 395 il y a un article sur VTOL VR dont le terme "VR" est dans le lien html, le titre et le contenu de l'article.

Donc est-ce simplement que "VR" est trop court, seulement 2 caractères, ou alors le moteur est pété?

Sinon d'une manière générale est-ce qu'un système de tag est prévu/possible?
C'est bien pratique de pouvoir chercher des jeux d'une certaine catégorie, genre RPG, simu, VR, etc.

Merci de votre aide  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Je pense que ça vaut aussi le coup de proposer l'idée à https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com  ::): 
Des fois qu'ils aient déjà taggé les jeux VR.

----------


## gros_bidule

Après scraping à peu près viable, une liste de jeux VR testés dans le mag depuis qu'il est dispo en dématérialisé (cad du n°348 jusqu'à maintenant) :

4D Toys
De Pictura
Eagle Flight
Gnog
I Expect You to Die
Luna
Moss
Superhot VR
The Cabin : VR Escape the Room
Thumper
VTOL VR

----------


## Uddasa

Ah ben merci pour le moteur de recherche externe, c'est bien pratique  :;): 
Idem pour la liste des jeux testés, c'est sympa, ça va déjà m'occuper un moment!

Edit: dans la liste il manque au moins V-Racer Hoverbike qui est dans le dernier numéro.

----------


## Zodex

Thumper en VR  ::O:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> - nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout


Super pratique, j'ai pu 'nettoyer' quelques vieilles demandes de chouineurs sans me retaper l'intégralité des sommaires, normalement il n'en reste maintenant que dans le HS 22 "Jeux De Plateau". 

Pour le bug de "l'icône 'chouineur' sur le numéro mais pas dans le sommaire dudit numéro", ça serait pas un truc tout con genre :
-Quelqu'un a chouiné un article, il devrait donc y avoir l’icône chouineur sur l'article dans le sommaire, et sur le numéro dans liste des numéros.
-L'article est passé entretemps de Premium à gratuit (News, Garage, En Chantier...), l'icône n'apparait donc pas dans le sommaire (aucun article actuellement Premium n'étant demandé), mais reste affichée sur le numéro puisqu'il y a bien eu un chouineur auquel personne n'a offert l'article.

----------


## Aza

Depuis que vous ne mettez plus le numéro du mois en cours sur la page d'accueil du site, je rate des sorties de magazines. Avant, comme je vais sur le site CPC tous les jours, dès que je voyais la couverture du nouveau numéro, je savais qu'il fallait que je passe au tabac pour l'acheter.
Là, apparemment un nouveau numéro est sortie depuis le 4 septembre, et j'étais toujours pas au courant. Bordel.
Et non, je ne m'abonnerai pas, je préfère devoir me déplacer et payer plein pot.

Aussi : l'émission est top, par contre quand je lis le magazine j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir le contenu de l'émission que j'ai déjà vu à l'écrit, c'est chiant.

A part ça j'vous kiffe hein.

----------


## gros_bidule

Idem, je m'y perds avec cette UX. J'avoue ne toujours pas saisir l'intérêt  :Emo: 
Ne pourriez-vous pas faire les choses plus simplement, avec une section clairement identifiée comme étant le "numéro en cours d'écriture" et une autre "dernier numéro sorti" ?

[edit] Aussi, la page "numéros" (https://www.canardpc.com/numeros) est super-méga longue à charger. ~40s à chaque refresh ce soir (ça arrive souvent). Sous Firefox, sans anti-pub.


[edit] le reste du site répond nickel.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Je me permets d'en rajouter une petite couche : je ne vois pas dans la rubrique Nos derniers articles tous les articles qu'on peut retrouver actuellement dans le numéro 399 (pas encore sorti).

----------


## acdctabs

Des fois je me dis qu'avec tous les canards qui programment ils aurait pu faire un site open source collaboratif.
(et ne gérer que le contenu)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Depuis que vous ne mettez plus le numéro du mois en cours sur la page d'accueil du site, je rate des sorties de magazines. Avant, comme je vais sur le site CPC tous les jours, dès que je voyais la couverture du nouveau numéro, je savais qu'il fallait que je passe au tabac pour l'acheter.
> Là, apparemment un nouveau numéro est sortie depuis le 4 septembre, et j'étais toujours pas au courant. Bordel.


Du temps du quinzomadaire, avec les arrêts de Noël et de l'été, savoir quand le mag sortait pouvait être un peu compliqué. Après le passage mensuel, Canard PC parait depuis un an tous les mois de l'année, généralement le 1er du mois. Vous allez vous habituer je pense.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem, je m'y perds avec cette UX. J'avoue ne toujours pas saisir l'intérêt 
> Ne pourriez-vous pas faire les choses plus simplement, avec une section clairement identifiée comme étant le "numéro en cours d'écriture" et une autre "dernier numéro sorti" ?


C'est la fonction de la page Numéros.

Oui elle est particulièrement lente à charger depuis quelques temps, j'ai remarqué aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me permets d'en rajouter une petite couche : je ne vois pas dans la rubrique Nos derniers articles tous les articles qu'on peut retrouver actuellement dans le numéro 399 (pas encore sorti).


En théorie, "Nos derniers articles" étant limité à 18 articles, certains plus anciens peuvent ne pas apparaître si un numéro est presque entièrement publié.
Ce n'est pas le cas dans votre exemple, il manque effectivement un article, un seul, et je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, c'est curieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des fois je me dis qu'avec tous les canards qui programment ils aurait pu faire un site open source collaboratif.
> (et ne gérer que le contenu)


Suicide garanti.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben essaie d'utiliser la boutique on est pas loin du suicide. Heureusement que Pollynette est là.

----------


## Calys

> Du temps du quinzomadaire, avec les arrêts de Noël


Rhoo, ça va être de la faute des rédacteurs maintenant ! Si Noël Malware prend des arrêts c'est qu'il doit avoir une santé fragile, le pauvre  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,

Je ne sais pas ou poser ça, alors je le fais ici :

Je ne peux de nouveau plus accéder aux articles Premiums, même en me re-connectant proprement avec les identifiants de la boutique, et je crois que je suis abonné jusqu'en 2020 ou 2021. Quand je veux aller dans "mon compte" sur la boutique après m'être identifié sur celle-ci, je suis foutu dehors ( :Emo: ) et renvoyé sur la page d'accueil avec le message "Vous êtes déconnecté, vous allez être redirigé sur la page d'accueil." J'ai essayé avec Chrome et Firefox. Et tout pareil sur téléphone.

Je voulais relire le test de Battlestar Galactica d'ackboo !  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Mince ! Avez-vous des caractères spéciaux dans votre mot de passe ?

----------


## Zodex

> Mince ! Avez-vous des caractères spéciaux dans votre mot de passe ?


Merci pour la réponse !

Non, des lettres minuscules et majuscules, et des chiffres. En vérité c'est le mot de passe de récupération, car comme je ne peux accéder à mon compte je ne peux pas remettre un mot de passe perso. J'ai essayé d'accéder à mon compte avec le lien dans le mail de récup de mot de passe, mais pareil, dès que je me connecte, ça me vire. Par contre je viens de voir pendant une fraction de secondes un message d'erreur juste avant de revenir sur la page d'accueil de la boutique (un message intégré à la page, pas dans une nouvelle fenêtre comme le message qui me dit que je suis déconnecté), mais j'ai beau re-essayer en boucle, je n'arrive plus à l'avoir. Je n'ai vu que le mot "web", mais c'est allé trop vite.  :Emo: 
Comme je peux me connecter sur la page d'accueil, j'ai pu enlever l'article qui était dans le panier, au cas où le problème venait de la récupération de cet article à chaque connexion, mais même avec le panier vide le problème persiste.

Par contre ne vous embêtez pas avec ça un dimanche, ça peut attendre lundi ! Le dimanche c'est fait pour glander en bouffant des croissants tartinés de beurre et de miel de trèfle.  :Bave:

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Coucou,
> 
> Je ne sais pas ou poser ça, alors je le fais ici :
> 
> Je ne peux de nouveau plus accéder aux articles Premiums, même en me re-connectant proprement avec les identifiants de la boutique, et je crois que je suis abonné jusqu'en 2020 ou 2021. Quand je veux aller dans "mon compte" sur la boutique après m'être identifié sur celle-ci, je suis foutu dehors () et renvoyé sur la page d'accueil avec le message "Vous êtes déconnecté, vous allez être redirigé sur la page d'accueil." J'ai essayé avec Chrome et Firefox. Et tout pareil sur téléphone.
> 
> Je voulais relire le test de Battlestar Galactica d'ackboo !


Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même soucis : je ne peux plus accéder aux articles Premium alors que je suis abonné depuis mai donc pour encore plus de 6 mois.
Et même soucis dans la rubrique "mon compte" sur la boutique : près m'être identifié sur celle-ci, je suis foutu dehors ( :Emo: ) et renvoyé sur la page d'accueil avec le message "Vous êtes déconnecté, vous allez être redirigé sur la page d'accueil.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pas de caractères spéciaux dans le mot de passe non plus. Zut je voulais lire les nouveaux articles en slip dans le canap'...  ::cry:: 
Ca attendra.  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

Coucou ,

Comme indiqué par Pollynette dans un topic pas loin, le bug de connexion à la boutique est résolu. Une petite déconnexion/reconnexion sur le site de CPC est tout est revenu dans l'ordre, tous les articles sont dispo.

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Tout remarche chez moi aussi...

----------


## Phibrizo

J'ai un problème.

Je suis indiqué comme "non abonné" à la version numérique alors que je suis encore abonné jusqu'en juin 2020 pour la version papier  ::ninja::  ::cry:: 

Sur la boutique, il est indiqué que mon abonnement numérique s'est terminé en 1971  ::siffle::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai un problème.
> 
> Je suis indiqué comme "non abonné" à la version numérique alors que je suis encore abonné jusqu'en juin 2020 pour la version papier 
> 
> Sur la boutique, il est indiqué que mon abonnement numérique s'est terminé en 1971 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/30/1a1...2bebf8bbcd.png


Rhaaa, le bug des 70s... Envoyez moi en MP votre adresse mail je vais arranger ça.

----------


## Sylla

Hello,

Je viens de me rendre compte qu’il m’arrive la même chose: je ne suis pas des années 70, moi c’est « génération Mitterrand » s’il vous plaît !

Bref, j’envoie un mp aussi? Le mail de la boutique est le même que celui du compte évidemment.

----------


## phyllobates

Bonjour, je fais remonter ça pour info: 

Moi aussi j'étais indiqué comme "non" abonné vers le 26 - 27 septembre alors que mon abonnement étais sensé être valide et aussi, lorsque je voulais aller sur la boutique, impossible de consulter mon profil une fois loggé, je me faisais déconnecter...
J'ai décider de laisser passer le week-end pour pas embêter le service abonnement et puis aujourd'hui, miracle! tout fonctionne parfaitement (abonnement ok, profil boutique ok).

Donc voilà, j'en parle ici à toutes fins utiles, et si quelqu'un à réparé un truc récemment, merci à lui/elle.

----------


## moimadmax

Depuis le changement de la home, je trouve un peu fastidieux (oui je suis très flemmard) d’accéder aux articles, il faut descendre, choisir le magazine en cours de lecture, et accéder aux articles.
Pour MON utilisation du site (je précise) il serait pratique d'avoir un bouton directement accessible qui envoie au dernier article lu. Ou l'article le plus récent marqué lu.

C'est peut être une idée pourrie. Mais elle est là.

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan, tu n'es pas seul dans ce cas là  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Non, tout le monde a signalé que c'était pas pratique.

----------


## LargePate

Effectivement l'accès au numéro en cours est fastidieux. Une piste d'amélioration serait de notifier le numéro auquel est rattaché chaque article comme c'est déjà le cas parfois (ex:  Tour du périph | n°403), et que ce numéro soit un lien vers la page du mag: _https://www.canardpc.com/numero/xxx_

----------


## Mantalo

Bonsoir,

pour indiquer que j'ai chouiné sur un article, que j'ai tout bien reçu et que ça marche nickel ! Merci au généreux donateur, et le courriel d'alerte est rigolo. J'aurais simplement aimé en plus un lien vers un fil de remerciements du forum.

Superbe fonctionnalité  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout



Numéros vérifiés comme bugués (affichés 'chouineurs' dans la liste des numéros alors qu'il n'y a aucun article demandé ) :
351
352
355
358
362
368
369
370
380
381
388
389
373
376

Reste à vérifier (il y a bien des chouineurs mais j'ai plus de bitcoincoins pour voir si l’icône disparait une fois qu'on a offert les articles demandés) :

378
379
384
386
392
400
404
405

----------


## IriK

Coucou. Depuis hier, lorsque je vais dans la partie Canard Café, il y a ceci :



C'est normal cette différence avec le reste du forum ?

----------


## Zodex

Nom de Zeus, Marty !

----------


## IriK

> Nom de Zeus, Marty !


Cela me le fait pour tout le forum justement  :tired:

----------


## Calys

> Cela me le fait pour tout le forum justement


En bas à gauche il y a un bouton pour sélectionner le thème du forum  :;):

----------


## IriK

> En bas à gauche il y a un bouton pour sélectionner le thème du forum


Merki  ::lol:: 
Car en plus d'être moche, ce thème gérait mal les édits et autres actualisations  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> En bas à gauche il y a un bouton pour sélectionner le thème du forum


Putain la RDJ  ::o:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Est-ce que c'est normal qu'il soit impossible de charger la boutique avec uBlock d'activé ?
J'ai aussi un ami qui reproduit ce comportement aussi.

----------


## kpouer

> Est-ce que c'est normal qu'il soit impossible de charger la boutique avec uBlock d'activé ?
> J'ai aussi un ami qui reproduit ce comportement aussi.


Il semble que ce soit cette requête qui soit bloquée https://boutique.canardpc.com/core/j...20200320155958 et plus précisément *googletag.js* qui pose problème.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Il semble que ce soit cette requête qui soit bloquée https://boutique.canardpc.com/core/j...20200320155958 et plus précisément *googletag.js* qui pose problème.


Effectivement j'ai autorisé cette requête et ça remarche !

----------


## Mans

Cela fait plus d'un mois que mon compte ne fonctionne plus. Le service client ne me repond plus. Je suis bien triste  ::(:  
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...onctionne-plus

----------


## Zodex

Je passe juste remercier celui ou celle qui a rajouté le "réinitialiser" dans tof.cpc, avant je ne savais pas comment faire autrement que quitter le truc pour revenir...



 :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> nous avons intégré une petite icone indiquant la présence de chouineurs sur au moins un article d'un numéro, dans la page Numéros. Pour l'instant ça bugue, il y en a partout



Liste des numéros vérifiés comme bugués avec icône  'chouineur' dans la liste des numéros, mais pas d’icône 'chouineur' dans le sommaire des numéros concernés :

351
352
355
358
362
368
369
370
373
376
380
381
388
389

----------


## Zodex

Bon, Ivan a cloturé le topic du numéro 405, du coup je poste ici : dans les news, et d'après Kahn, Cyberpunk 2077 sort le 17 septembre 2020 (dans la news "The Witcherpunk"). Pour ackboo, il sort le 20 décembre 2020 (dans sa news à laquelle il n'a pas mis de titre, rien que pour m'embêter). Ce canard est un scandale.

----------


## Wobak

> Je passe juste remercier celui ou celle qui a rajouté le "réinitialiser" dans tof.cpc, avant je ne savais pas comment faire autrement que quitter le truc pour revenir...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/03/31/900...436932eea8.png


J'ai juste mis à jour l'outil je pense qu'ils l'ont rajouté dedans directement  ::):

----------


## nihau

Un peu la flemme de lire les 40 pages, donc ca aura peut-etre deja ete dit/propose mais j'ai vraiment un probleme avec la lenteur du site... ya 10 ans on faisait deja mieux en temps de reponse. 
Bon je sais que drupal c'est une usine a gaz alimentee au charbon de bois mais un ptit varnish pour cacher la misere ca ferait vraiment pas de mal.
Pareil le moteur de recherche c'est vraiment pas ca. Pour le coup c'est un sujet plus complique mais tu cherches le test d'un jeu, ya peu de chance qu'il apparaisse sur la premiere page de resultat...

----------


## dixelou

C'est vrai que pour la recherche d'un test, une recherche par jeu comme celle de https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com serait bien pratique

----------


## kpouer

Quand je recherche un test sur Canard PC je cherche bêtement sur google le nom du jeu et Canard PC. En général il y a 2 résultats, un test, et un "à venir".
C'est vrai que quand on clique sur "rechercher" et que ça met 10 secondes à montrer le formulaire, et la subdivision de la recherche ou il faut savoir si on cherche un "test" ou un "test rapide" c'est vraiment peu pratique.

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand je recherche un test sur Canard PC je cherche bêtement sur google le nom du jeu et Canard PC. En général il y a 2 résultats, un test, et un "à venir".
> C'est vrai que quand on clique sur "rechercher" et que ça met 10 secondes à montrer le formulaire, et la subdivision de la recherche ou il faut savoir si on cherche un "test" ou un "test rapide" c'est vraiment peu pratique.


Quand je recherche un test sur Canard PC, mon premier réflexe serait plutôt d'aller sur le site de Canard PC, pas forcément sur Google. C'est le topic des suggestions, c'est un peu le concept de s'exprimer ce qui nous semblerait utile au site.

EDIT : mais j'ai peut-être mal interprété ton message. My bad si c'est le cas.

----------


## Robix66

> Quand je recherche un test sur Canard PC, mon premier réflexe serait plutôt d'aller sur le site de Canard PC, pas forcément sur Google. Par contre la condescendance fait bien honneur au magazine. C'est le topic des suggestions, c'est un peu le concept de s'exprimer ce qui nous semblerait utile au site.


Il parle du site CPC, pas de coincoinpc.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il parle du site CPC, pas de coincoinpc.


Moi aussi.

----------


## Robix66

> Moi aussi.


Donc quel est le problème avec son message quand le titre du sujet est :



> *Réactions*, *bugs* & suggestions sur le nouveau site

----------


## Ruvon

> Donc quel est le problème avec son message quand le titre du sujet est :


Je ne comprends pas tes précédentes interventions.

----------


## Robix66

> Je ne comprends pas tes précédentes interventions.


Tu devrais relire le message de kpouer, où il énonce les problèmes de la recherche sur le site CPC, et auquel tu répond qu'il est condescendant et que c'est le topic des suggestions.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu devrais relire le message de kpouer, où il énonce les problèmes de la recherche sur le site CPC, et auquel tu répond qu'il est condescendant et que c'est le topic des suggestions.


Le message auquel il répond (je suppose puisqu'il ne quote personne) n'est pas super friendly mais il n'est pas méchant non plus. Ensuite c'est également le topic des suggestions. C'est dans le titre. C'est ce que tu n'as pas mis en gras.

EDIT : mais j'ai peut-être mal interprété son message. My bad si c'est le cas.

----------


## Robix66

> Il est condescendant. Le message auquel il répond (je suppose puisqu'il ne quote personne) n'est pas super friendly mais il n'est pas méchant non plus. Ensuite c'est également le topic des suggestions. C'est dans le titre. C'est ce que tu n'as pas mis en gras.


Mais il n'est pas en désaccord avec l'autre message.  :Lime: 



> C'est vrai que quand on clique sur "rechercher" [...] c'est vraiment peu pratique.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ruru pour le coup j'ai pas compris non plus ton intervention  ::unsure::

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai pris ça pour un "non mais vraiment, c'est pas la mort d'aller sur Google, ça prend 10 sec, ça va" condescendant, sans doute à cause du mot "bêtement". My bad si c'était pas le sens voulu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah ouiiii ok je l'avais pas lu du tout comme ça, à la limite j'aurais plutôt réagi au post de nihau plus haut pour le coup...

Bref, le site est "bien mais pas top", aucune idée si des améliorations sont prévues ou si - notamment pour la recherche -, le fait que google ou coincoinpc soient plus performants fait que finalement l'équipe considère que ce n'est pas très grave.

Il doit leur suffire de regarder le nombre de requêtes sur leur moteur de recherche interne pour savoir si une évolution serait pertinente ou non...

----------


## chouetteunhibou

Bonjoour,

il semble que le site www.canardpc.com/ n'est plus accessible en ce moment (page dédibox puis timeout)
https://www.cpchardware.com/ fonctionne
et le forum aussi la preuve ;-)

pareil chez vous ?

----------


## jobard

C'est moi ou le site ramait pas mal dans la journée, et devient presque inaccessible tout de suite ?
La rançon de la gloire, trop de nouveaux abonnés numériques confinés qui veulent apprendre le magazine par coeur ?
Oui, je prends mon cas pour une généralité  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

Oui, le site est actuellement hors-ligne le temps d'une petite maintenance. Pas d'inquiétude, il reviendra dans la soirée.

----------


## Wobak

> C'est moi ou le site ramait pas mal dans la journée, et devient presque inaccessible tout de suite ?
> La rançon de la gloire, trop de nouveaux abonnés numériques confinés qui veulent apprendre le magazine par coeur ?
> Oui, je prends mon cas pour une généralité


Y'avait en effet un petit souci, ça devrait être corrigé et plus fluide maintenant.

----------


## jobard

Effectivement, youpi, merci !

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je n'ai toujours pas accès alors que je suis abonné. Bon ça fait longtemps mais comme il n'y a même plus de mag papier. C'est dommage.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Moi je n'ai toujours pas accès alors que je suis abonné. Bon ça fait longtemps mais comme il n'y a même plus de mag papier. C'est dommage.


Bonsoir, connectez-vous sur le site avec vos identifiants de la boutique (adresse mail + mot de passe), et non avec un pseudo, et tout ira bien.

----------


## acdctabs

Effectivement ça marche mieux. Merci.

----------


## Doumba

Bonjour, mon abonnement a du arriver à expiration (apparemment ça arrive ! ). J'ai un peu galéré car mon identifiant site ne fonctionnait pas sur la boutique... J'ai fini par le retrouver sur une autre adresse mail et j'ai donc du me reloger sur le site avec l'identifiant boutique. Cool ! Sauf que ce n'était pas l'identifiant que j'avais avant sur le site du coup j'ai perdu tout mon historique et surtout, je me retrouve ROOKIE alors que je suis là depuis le début (et même avant...). Y'a moyen de corriger ça en fusionnant les deux comptes du site par exemple ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour, mon abonnement a du arriver à expiration (apparemment ça arrive ! ). J'ai un peu galéré car mon identifiant site ne fonctionnait pas sur la boutique... J'ai fini par le retrouver sur une autre adresse mail et j'ai donc du me reloger sur le site avec l'identifiant boutique. Cool ! Sauf que ce n'était pas l'identifiant que j'avais avant sur le site du coup j'ai perdu tout mon historique et surtout, je me retrouve ROOKIE alors que je suis là depuis le début (et même avant...). Y'a moyen de corriger ça en fusionnant les deux comptes du site par exemple ?


Bonjour, non ce n'est pas possible, les identifiants forum et boutique/site sont séparés depuis deux ans. Vous pouvez continuez à interagir sur le forum avec votre pseudo, mais pour le site ce sera votre adresse mail.

----------


## deverdeb

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé de nombreuses fois le lien "J'ai oublié mon mot de passe" se trouvant sur la page https://boutique.canardpc.com/ et... cela ne semble pas fonctionner (pas de mail reçu - même pas dans les spam).
Ayant oublié mon mot de passe sur la boutique, je suis fort dépourvu, n'ayant plus accès aux articles du le site.
Y a-t'il un autre moyen de récupérer son mot de passe ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> J'ai essayé de nombreuses fois le lien "J'ai oublié mon mot de passe" se trouvant sur la page https://boutique.canardpc.com/ et... cela ne semble pas fonctionner (pas de mail reçu - même pas dans les spam).
> Ayant oublié mon mot de passe sur la boutique, je suis fort dépourvu, n'ayant plus accès aux articles du le site.
> Y a-t'il un autre moyen de récupérer son mot de passe ?


Bonjour, envoyez-moi l'adresse mail que vous utilisez en MP je vais regarder ce qui se passe.

----------


## MattMurdock

Bonjour.
Même chose pour moi, mais sur la boutique.
La connexion au site web CanardPC fonctionne avec le pseudo du forum (étant abonné papier, j'ai accès aux articles, ras là dessus) mais impossible de m'authentifier sur la boutique avec l'adresse mail.
Et le lien "oubli de mot de passe" ne semble pas envoyer le fameux mail de réinitialisation (je fais quelques essais depuis hier).
Est il possible d'y jeter un œil ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Jaycie

Tiens je sais plus comment je suis arrivé là mais dans la page "Qui sommes nous?" c'est encore votre ancienne adresse à Paris ^^

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour.
> Même chose pour moi, mais sur la boutique.
> La connexion au site web CanardPC fonctionne avec le pseudo du forum (étant abonné papier, j'ai accès aux articles, ras là dessus) mais impossible de m'authentifier sur la boutique avec l'adresse mail.
> Et le lien "oubli de mot de passe" ne semble pas envoyer le fameux mail de réinitialisation (je fais quelques essais depuis hier).
> Est il possible d'y jeter un œil ?
> Merci d'avance


Bizarre, envoyez moi votre adresse mail en MP.
Sinon: ne vous conenctez pas au site avec votre pseudo, tôt ou tard ça ne va plus marcher (c'est bizarre que ça marche encore): connectez vous avez votre mail et votre mot de passe de la boutique, c'est la seul façon de faire proprement le lien avec votre compte désormais.

----------


## Zodex

Dans un tout autre registre, j'avais espéré voir Fishbone dans les émissions du confinement (vu que c'était du duplex). Bon, pas en direct, ça l'aurait fait lever à 3 heures du mat' si il est toujours à l'autre bout du monde, mais un enregistrement, genre une rubrique spéciale gadgets débiles (plus encore que certains qu'il présente dans le tour du gadget).  ::):

----------


## Nilsou

Petite question : Est-ce qu'on peut faire des suggestion qui concernent le forum sur ce fil ou c'est pas le lieu ?

----------


## Wobak

> Petite question : Est-ce qu'on peut faire des suggestion qui concernent le forum sur ce fil ou c'est pas le lieu ?


Plutôt ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ur-le-fofo-ici

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bonjour,

J'avais posé la questio, il y a un moment, et on m'avait expliqué que ce n'était pas prévu. Mais depuis le temps, je suis repassé d'un abo en ligne en abo complet, avec magazine.

Et mon soucis est là : quand le magasine arrive, j'ai déjà absolument tout lu...Et comme je suis un gamin de 38 ans, je ne peux pas me "restreindre" tout seul à ne pas lire les articles sur le site. Du coup est-il possible d'avoir une extension navigateur, ou un blocage sur le compte, qui ouvre la lecture aux articles une fois que le magazine a été recu?

Merci d'avance :D

----------


## Mr Slurp

Dans les pages de news, il est possible de sélectionner un article, mais si on utilise le thème noir pour le site, la lecture des dit articles devient un peu compliquée.
Exemple concret :


Fix : changer la couleur de la police lorsque l'article est sélectionné et qu'on utilise le thème noir.

----------


## KOUB

Il semble y avoir un problème dans les articles sur le site. 

La page de présentation des numéros de CPC à consulter montre un numéro 33 du 10 Juin entre les numéros 407 et 408.

----------


## Sylla

Moi, j’ai un problème bizarre: sur iPad, je suis souvent déconnecté du forum quand je navigue dessus et ce sans inactivité prolongée. Je suis rarement sur le forum sur mon pc mais j’ai pas l’impression que ça s’y passe.

Si quelqu’un a une astuce, ça m’intrigue tout ça.

----------


## Izual

> Il semble y avoir un problème dans les articles sur le site. 
> 
> La page de présentation des numéros de CPC à consulter montre un numéro 33 du 10 Juin entre les numéros 407 et 408.


Merci, c'est corrigé.  ::):

----------


## Lupuss

Pouet, j'ai un gros souci quand je me connecte sur le site depuis que j'ai renouvelé mon abonnement: une page blanche avec l'erreur suivante (aussi bien dans Edge que Firefox) >

The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.
Error: Call to a member function get() on null in block_homepagederniersarticlesofferts() (line 2910 of themes/canardpc/canardpc.theme).

 :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pouet, j'ai un gros souci quand je me connecte sur le site depuis que j'ai renouvelé mon abonnement: une page blanche avec l'erreur suivante (aussi bien dans Edge que Firefox) >
> 
> The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.
> Error: Call to a member function get() on null in block_homepagederniersarticlesofferts() (line 2910 of themes/canardpc/canardpc.theme).


Houla, étonnant. Avez-vous toujours l'erreur ? (on a patché récemment) Si oui, envoyez moi s'il vous plait l'adresse email que vous utilisez en MP.

----------


## Lupuss

Non, ça refonctionne bien depuis ce soir, ouf  :;):

----------


## Bernard Renard

Bonjour,
Je n'ai plus accès aux articles abonnés alors que je suis bien abonné.
Il y a une astuce que j'aurais raté ?

----------


## Arteis

> Il y a une astuce que j'aurais raté ?


Payer l'abonnement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai plus accès aux articles abonnés alors que je suis bien abonné.
> Il y a une astuce que j'aurais raté ?


Tu as essayé de te déconnecter/reconnecter ? Ca m'arrive de temps en temps aussi.

----------


## Zodex

> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai plus accès aux articles abonnés alors que je suis bien abonné.
> Il y a une astuce que j'aurais raté ?


Te connecter avec tes identifiant et mot de passe de la boutique cpc ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai plus accès aux articles abonnés alors que je suis bien abonné.
> Il y a une astuce que j'aurais raté ?


Etes-vous bien connecté avec vos identifiants de la boutique (email + mot de passe) et non avec votre pseudo du forum ?
Dans 95% des cas, c'est ça le problème

----------


## Cotopaxi

Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux demander l'e-mail plutôt que le nom d'utilisateur lorsqu'on se connecte à son compte magazine ?  :;):

----------


## Bernard Renard

> Etes-vous bien connecté avec vos identifiants de la boutique (email + mot de passe) et non avec votre pseudo du forum ?
> Dans 95% des cas, c'est ça le problème


C'était donc ça!!! Merci beaucoup!
Excusez moi pour mon temps de réaction.

PS : Et merci à tous ceux qui ont répondu  :;):

----------


## KOUB

Dans les news du numéro 408, l'image de de la petite bafouille "sonic rebirth", ne se charge pas.

----------


## Fli

Bonjour,

je vois que ça a déjà été remonté dans ce thread (https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s#post12311732) mais je trouve dommage que le lien vers le forum sur https://www.canardpc.com soit le lien vers la version http. 

Globalement, pourquoi laisser le forum accessible en http et https en même temps? 
Quand on est identifié sur la version https on ne l'est pas sur la version http, ça peut laisser perplexe (je sais que j'ai buggué quelques secondes en tout cas  ::):  )
En plus Firefox râle si on commence à vouloir s'identifier sur la version http.

----------


## Wobak

Voir https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...L-sur-le-forum

----------


## Fli

Ok, merci pour le lien Wobak.

----------


## grammaton

Je ne trouve plus le compte d'un ami quand je veux offrir un article à un ami alors qu'avant quand j'écrivais le pseudonyme il me le proposait ; j'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------


## Maalak

C'est moi ou il y a plein de pages fantômes qui apparaissent dans le décompte lorsque je regarde des topics dans le Canard Café ?  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

> C'est moi ou il y a plein de pages fantômes qui apparaissent dans le décompte lorsque je regarde des topics dans le Canard Café ?


Ce n'est pas toi, j'ai aussi ce bug.

----------


## Silver

Pareil pour moi. Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à un nettoyage au karsher après une vague de spam, ou bien parce qu'il y avait pas mal de troll et de HS dans les topics que j'ai consultés.  ::unsure::

----------


## olih

Okay, je ne suis pas complètement fou alors (même remarque que les deux précédents).

----------


## Wobak

C'est normal y'a eu un nettoyage. Je vais refresh ces compteurs.

----------


## Maalak

> Okay, je ne suis pas complètement fou alors (même remarque que les deux précédents).


Note que ça ne veut rien dire pour autant.  ::ninja::

----------


## lupus85

EDIT : Problème résolu, la remise est en place.

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas dans quelle section poster ça...
Dans la dernière newletter Le Cri du Lapin, reçue aujourd'hui, la trilogie Mass Effect est annoncée à 11,99 € sur Gamesplanet (soit 60 % de réduc), or ce n'est pas le cas sur le site marchand ("seulement" 5 %). Est-ce une question de date ? Remise pas encore effectuée ?

Si je ne suis pas au bon endroit, ne pas hésiter.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## grammaton

> Je ne trouve plus le compte d'un ami quand je veux offrir un article à un ami alors qu'avant quand j'écrivais le pseudonyme il me le proposait ; j'ai raté quelque chose ?


Personne n'a le même problème ? J'ai beau écrire le pseudonyme, ça ne marche toujours pas (suppression de cookies, etc.).

----------


## Flad

> Personne n'a le même problème ? J'ai beau écrire le pseudonyme, ça ne marche toujours pas (suppression de cookies, etc.).


Il a toujours un compte ? Il a pas demandé un changement de pseudo ? A vérifier peut être.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Personne n'a le même problème ? J'ai beau écrire le pseudonyme, ça ne marche toujours pas (suppression de cookies, etc.).


Bonjour,

Maintenant que l’identification sur le site se fait avec le mail et non le pseudo, c'est l'adresse mail qu'il faut indiquer.

----------


## Robix66

> Bonjour,
> 
> Maintenant que l’identification sur le site se fait avec le mail et non le pseudo, c'est l'adresse mail qu'il faut indiquer.


Peut-être qu'il serait malin lors de la connexion d'écrire "adresse email", plutôt que "nom d'utilisateur" ?

----------


## grammaton

> Bonjour,
> 
> Maintenant que l’identification sur le site se fait avec le mail et non le pseudo, c'est l'adresse mail qu'il faut indiquer.


Très bien merci, j'essayerai ainsi ; et cela s'ajoute toujours sur le compte associé j'espère  ::): .

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

juste pour remonter une petite incohérence dans les abos. J'ai ces abos numériques :
- Du 27/09/2019 Au *25/09/2020*
- Du *26/09/2020* Au 06/02/2022

Deux soucis :
- j'ai reçu il y a qques jours un mail indiquant que mon abo prenait fin 25/09/2020, m'invitant à me réabonner (nota : j'avais commandé mon second abo il y a plusieurs mois déjà)
- nous sommes le 25, donc dernier jour du 1er abo, et sur le site je suis considéré comme non abonné  :Emo:  (je me suis déco/reco au cas où, et bien avec mon email). Ayant commandé mon 2nd abo pendant le 1er, je pense qu'il serait logique qu'il n'y ait pas un jour mort au milieu, sinon l'indiquer clairement.

Voilà voilà, je vais essayer de survivre sans vous lire 24h, mais j'ai déjà des p.p.p.premieeeers signes de m.m.mmaaaanque...  ::unsure::

----------


## Lennyroquai

Hello,

Patator a remonté le truc étrange suivant :

En cliquant sur "Recherche" : on a l'article CS Files, datant du 12 novembre 2020 qui apparaît en 1er

Une capture Imgur : https://imgur.com/a/NXBe4Ks

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un bug du forum, ça a sa place ici ?


Un bug étrange d'ailleurs, expérimenté à plusieurs reprises sur le topic des élections USA, sans doute à cause de son fort taux de message twitter.
Et donc un bug facilement reproductible.

Si je réponds en citant un message contenant lui même deux liens twitter, ma réponse apparaît _dans_ la citation (comme si elle faisait partie du texte original auquel je réponds), et non à l'extérieur de la citation comme il se doit.

----------


## Legnou

Salut, depuis quelques temps le forum ne garde plus en mémoire mes identifiants.

Je tente à chaque fois de me reconnecter en cliquant la case "se souvenir de moi", mais a chaque fois que je ferme chrome je doit me reconnecter.

Aucune idée de savoir si ça vient de chez vous ou de chez moi, mais je signale a tout hasard.

----------


## Cheshire

Je n'arrive plus à accéder au site canardpc.com ni à tof.cx depuis (au moins) ce matin ; ça mouline un peu puis j'ai une erreur. forum.canardpc.com fonctionne sans problème par contre.

 Je suppose que je suis le seul vu que personne n'en a parlé jusqu'à maintenant :/

----------


## gros_bidule

Ho que non tu n'es pas seul.
Le site canardpc.com est très très lent pour certains canards (perso plus d'une minute pour afficher ente autre la liste des numéros, quand il n'y a pas un timeout). Mais bon, ça fait un sacré bout de temps et ça ne bouge pas. Pas de réponse malgré des relances par mail, formulaire de contact, mp twitter, etc  ::(: . Peut être que si nous sommes un peu nombreux à rouspéter ils se bougeront, j'imagine.
Et parfois ouaip, c'est tout le site qui tombe, mais ça ne dure généralement pas plus que quelques heures.

Pour tof.cx par contre c'est normal : le nom de domaine a été suspendu sans précisions de la part de l'organisme qui gère ce type d'extension "cx". Hélas CPC ne peut rien faire.

----------


## M.Rick75

Maintenant, on a une explication plus complète sur les raisons de la fermeture de Tof.cx. Je me doutais que c'était un truc du style mais c'est, désormais, confirmé par Ivan.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13117730

----------


## Nicibg

ça a peut-être déjà été discuté, mais j'aurai voulu parler du moteur de recherche du site.
Il me paraît assez limité, notamment on ne peux pas faire de cherche des test en fonction des notes ?
ça me parait une fonctionnalité plutôt utile, non ?

----------


## FoxDy

Je ne sais pas où poser ma question et je n'ai pas envie de créer un topic pour ça, alors si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ce serait sympa : est-il possible de mettre un pseudo à la place de l'adresse mail du compte abonné sur le site ? Ou alors, est-ce qu'il y a une manip' pour lier le compte forum et le compte abo (et donc, que l'adresse mail soit masquée là aussi) ? Parce que je n'ai pas spécialement envie que les gens à qui je suis susceptible d'offrir l'accès à un article premium voient mon adresse mail. Or, pour le moment c'est le cas (j'ai testé avec un ami).  ::(: 

Du coup, je n'offre rien depuis que je suis abonnée et je trouve ça dommage. S'il y a une option, je ne l'ai pas trouvé (ni sur le site, ni sur la boutique). Et si ça existe déjà, toutes mes excuses, mais ça mériterait d'être mis plus en avant !

En espérant trouver une solution, merci  :;): 

EDIT : par ailleurs, j'ai changé mon adresse mail abonnement sur la boutique. Sauf que ça ne fait pas le changement sur le site. Je pensais qu'en me connectant avec la nouvelle adresse e-mail, ça forcerait le changement et qu'à défaut, j'aurais un message d'erreur. Mais non. Je peux très bien me connecter avec ma nouvelle adresse mail, et si ça prend bien en compte que j'ai un abo actif, ça rajoute un compte au site ! Ce qui fait que je peux me connecter avec deux adresses e-mail différentes sur le site pour un seul et même abonnement. C'est franchement pas terrible là non plus. D'autant plus que ça réinitialise mes BCC. S'il ne m'en reste qu'un sur ma "première adresse mail", j'en retrouve 3 sur la "seconde" (que je voulais simplement mettre à jour).

Je suis un peu perdue avec tout ça. Mais j'aimerais bien que ma première adresse e-mail soit mise à jour plutôt que d'avoir deux comptes liés à un seul abonnement.  ::wacko::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je ne sais pas pour quelle raison mais mon pseudo apparaît en rouge depuis quelques jours. 

Je pensais qu'il y avait l'étape du CV et discussion de salaire avant l'embauche  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : ah ! je pense que quelqu'un à dû corriger le "bug" à l'instant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flad

> Je ne sais pas pour quelle raison mais mon pseudo apparaît en rouge depuis quelques jours. 
> 
> Je pensais qu'il y avait l'étape du CV et discussion de salaire avant l'embauche 
> 
> EDIT : ah ! je pense que quelqu'un à dû corriger le "bug" à l'instant


De mémoire c'est quand ton adresse mail est en attente de validation.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> De mémoire c'est quand ton adresse mail est en attente de validation.


Oui ... je viens de comprendre.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Graine

Bon je sais pas si c'est moi mes yeux ou votre outil de recherche mais je n'arrive a rien avec votre moteur de recherche maison. (pour la recherche de test)

----------


## Graine

Possible que le jeu ne soit pas dans la bdd.
Je cherche bêtement un test de The Witcher 3.(Hypé par Cyberpunk j'attends la correction des bugs et me me remet sur TW3 pour les 2 DLC.)

----------


## Calys

> Possible que le jeu ne soit pas dans la bdd.
> Je cherche bêtement un test de The Witcher 3.


C'est parce que le test date d'avant la création du site. Les articles sont en ligne depuis fin 2016 seulement, mais ils n'ont pas publié ceux des anciens numéros.

----------


## Graine

Ah ok merci bon éspérons qu'ils pourront mettre l'intégrale sur le site...un jour ou l'autre

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca voudrait dire intégrer ~347 numéros  :^_^:  Aucune chance que cela arrive. Au mieux tu en trouveras sur abandonware-magazine, ce genre de site.

Mais pour la recherche, arrête de te faire du mal et passe donc par https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com, c'est plus mieux.

----------


## Graine

Merci remarque que je dois l'avoir chez moi en format papier mais c un tel bordel j'ai tellement de revues il m'en manque assez peu que bon...
C'est pour ça que je me suis abonné d'ailleur pour avoir accès en 2 click au maximum de test sans devoir chercher dans ma biblio.

----------


## Graine

> Ca voudrait dire intégrer ~347 numéros  Aucune chance que cela arrive. Au mieux tu en trouveras sur abandonware-magazine, ce genre de site.
> 
> Mais pour la recherche, arrête de te faire du mal et passe donc par https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com, c'est plus mieux.


Merci pour ton lien avec abandonware c'est du tonnerre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait non on peut pas dl les magazines... TT

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, je ne me rappelle plus du nom exact, mais sur celui qui va bien il y a bel et bien de vieux numéros complets en PDF, mais aussi des cas où il n'y a que la couverture. Là ouaip, c'est dommage, et on ne le sait qu'au dernier moment  ::P:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Bonjour, bonjour,

https://www.biendebuter.net/ étant de retour officiellement. 

Serait-il possible de mettre à jour le site Canard PC pour dire que le site n'est plus en construction ? (https://www.canardpc.com/biendebuter)

----------


## M.Rick75

> Bonjour, bonjour,
> 
> https://www.biendebuter.net/ étant de retour officiellement. 
> 
> Serait-il possible de mettre à jour le site Canard PC pour dire que le site n'est plus en construction ? (https://www.canardpc.com/biendebuter)


 ::lol::

----------


## Nono

En voilà une année qui commence bien !

----------


## Hideo

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour report les soucis de la boutique mais en allant sur ce lien (L'encyclopédie du jeu vidéo de Canard PC): 

https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/49
Je peux voir un lien vers le bouquin sur Fallout depuis les recommandations.

https://pasteboard.co/JJKRyt2.png

Quand je click dessus je tombe sur une fiche produit vide : 
https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/29

https://pasteboard.co/JJKQuRm.png

Le bouquin n'est pas dispo depuis la section "Livre" de la boutique, donc j'imagine qu'il n'est plus en vente. 
Dommage, j'aurai bien craque dessus  ::cry::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Depuis quelques temps (début du mois ?) je n'ai plus accès à la version numérique du mag. Je pensais que c'était dû à la fin de mon abo papier (dernier numéro février 2020), je l'avais un peu en travers en me disant que c'est bien dommage de ne pas pouvoir lire en ligne en février les articles du magazine de février, mais je peux comprendre le principe vu que les articles du mois de mars arrivent au fur et à mesure. Une restriction d'accès en ligne aux articles publiés pendant notre abonnement pourrait être une bonne solution mais techniquement ça n'a visiblement pas été prévu donc passons.

Par contre, quand je vais sur ma page d'abonnement, j'ai bien un abo numérique qui court jusqu'au 04/03/2021 : du coup comment que pourquoi je n'ai plus accès à la lecture des articles ?  ::unsure:: 

Pour info je me suis déloggé/reloggé mais pas de changement.

----------


## usern4m3

Cher journal,
Pas forcément un bug mais une petite boulette:
L'article https://www.canardpc.com/417/cest-quoi-un-jeu-inde est à paraître dans le numero 417, la section "Commandez le numéro" de cette page dirige vers le 416...

Bisous!

----------


## WaT

Plus de 12 secondes pour afficher l'index des numéros (https://www.canardpc.com/numeros). Il faut peut-être activer du cache quelque part  ::): 
MP pour plus de feedback.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le nouveau site version 2021 étant sorti, cette discussion est fermée et les nouvelles remarques sont à faire par ici: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nard-PC-(2021)

----------

